# The Miscellaneous Links Of Interest Thread



## SINC

I often run across stories that might be of interest to ehMacers, but really don't warrant a new thread every time I find one. With that in mind, I thought I would start this thread as a 'catch-all' for items that members find and want others to have access to the story.

I hope others find this useful and that it reduces the number of threads here by using this one for odd items of interest.

I will start with this:

Korean carriers to launch broadband-shaming 300Mbps LTE-Advanced network this year

Why are Canadians held hostage to such low speeds?


----------



## SINC

Massachusetts Apple lawsuit: Apple accused of collecting zip codes | BGR


----------



## macintosh doctor

SINC said:


> Massachusetts Apple lawsuit: Apple accused of collecting zip codes | BGR


doesn't home depot and walmart and target and everyone on the planet do that?
so not surprised my info is with the russian mafia who hacked target .. 
everytime I go to home depot they receive that info when I pay by card and ask for my postal code before i leave.


----------



## FeXL

Michael's collects postal codes. I've given them various versions but none of them have ever been mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mars mystery rock 'looks like a jelly doughnut' - Technology & Science - CBC News

Martian "jelly doughnuts"????


----------



## eMacMan

macintosh doctor said:


> doesn't home depot and walmart and target and everyone on the planet do that?
> so not surprised my info is with the russian mafia who hacked target ..
> everytime I go to home depot they receive that info when I pay by card and ask for my postal code before i leave.


A lot of us in Southern Alberta have started using T0K0H0. Easy to remember. Happens to be Brockett on the Blood Indian reserve. Using that one should help throw the snoops data bases completely out of whack.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Michael's collects postal codes. I've given them various versions but none of them have ever been mine.


When my wife sent me to our local Michaels to pick up something she needed for Christmas, and they requested my postal code, I gave them H0H 0H0. The cashier looked at me and I told her "I get better deals here in St. John's than I do back home."


----------



## Dr.G.

World's 85 richest people have wealth equal to that of half the population: report - The Globe and Mail

Bug Humbar!!! I did not make the list.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I often run across stories that might be of interest to ehMacers, but really don't warrant a new thread every time I find one. With that in mind, I thought I would start this thread as a 'catch-all' for items that members find and want others to have access to the story.
> 
> I hope others find this useful and that it reduces the number of threads here by using this one for odd items of interest.




This is a great idea, Sinc. A very eclectic thread shall evolve.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> World's 85 richest people have wealth equal to that of half the population: report - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Bug Humbar!!! I did not make the list.



I hope this makes people want to work harder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I hope this makes people want to work harder.


True ........... but if these 85 people also work harder, the median income level might remain unchanged. Personally, I am working flat out and placed #109 on this list. Better invest some of my money stashed away in my home to try to get this money working for me. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I hope this makes people want to work harder.





Dr.G. said:


> True ........... but if these 85 people also work harder, the median income level might remain unchanged. Personally, I am working flat out and placed #109 on this list. Better invest some of my money stashed away in my home to try to get this money working for me.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Or smarter, I hear crime pays (at at least some of the time).   :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Nice bit of WW II history.

WWII Veteran Aviator Bill Overstreet and His P-51 Mustang, “Berlin Express”



> We had the pleasure of speaking at length with World War Two aviator, William B.”Bill” Overstreet at Warbirds Over the Beach 2013, and as promised, we’re going to relate some of the compelling stories of his experiences during the war. While he is in his nineties, he is still sharp, and in talking to him, you can still see the spark of the twenty-something daredevil he once was in his eyes as he recounts his exploits, fighting the forces of fascism from the cockpit of a fighter plane over Europe all those years ago.


Amazing stories, including chasing a German pilot under the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## SINC

Wow!

Small Alberta town gets massive 1,000 Mbps broadband boost - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## SINC

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-justin-bieber-and-revoke-his-green-card/ST1yqHJL


----------



## macintosh doctor

SINC said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-justin-bieber-and-revoke-his-green-card/ST1yqHJL


that was funny - he is threatening the safety of our people.. Right?!? like they are not already capable of that on their own.. BTW - we don't want either.. can we start a petition, saying you made him famous and arrogant now keep him ! :lmao:


----------



## screature

This pretty cool.

I Love Optical Illusions, But This Was SHOCKING. I'm Still Not Sure What Happened...


----------



## Dr.G.

Boxing fan meets Muhammad Ali in chance encounter - Your Community

Interesting.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Boxing fan meets Muhammad Ali in chance encounter


A wonderful treat for the fan - still, it saddens me to see how Ali has deteriorated. Horrible disease, Parkinson's.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> A wonderful treat for the fan - still, it saddens me to see how Ali has deteriorated. Horrible disease, Parkinson's.


I too was shocked to see how Ali had deteriorated as well. Very sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mac at 30: How Apple revolutionized cool computing - Interactive - CBC.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Apparently This Matters: A ghost ship with cannibal rats - CNN.com

Some people will believe anything that they read on the internet. XX)


----------



## Brainstrained

Everything you thought you wanted to know about toilets, and then some.

Some people collect stamps, others . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Police: Teacher brought marijuana-laced food to after-work potluck - CNN.com

Oops .........................


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Police: Teacher brought marijuana-laced food to after-work potluck - CNN.com
> 
> Oops .........................


Didn't read the article, I am guessing it was a High school teacher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Didn't read the article, I am guessing it was a High school teacher.


Nope.

(CNN) -- Police in Northern California have arrested an elementary schoolteacher after she allegedly brought marijuana-laced food to an after-hours employee potluck dinner.


----------



## SINC

Given the day, this is a fit. 

Airport security suspect explosive, find haggis - The Scotsman


----------



## Brainstrained

Mr. Macintosh - I never knew you, but wish I had the privilege.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ancient tablet reveals new details about Noah's Ark prototype | Fox News

Two by two .................


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Given the day, this is a fit.
> 
> Airport security suspect explosive, find haggis - The Scotsman





> Although airport staff were concerned about the harmless haggis, they failed to notice that Mr Blake, a keen kilt-wearer, was also carrying a ,sgian dubh the knife worn as part of the traditional Highland dress.


A "sgian dubh" is a deadly little dagger!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, seems a wee bit odd to me:

Meet the people who live toilet paper-free - Salon.com


----------



## SINC

STUDY: Watching Fox News Makes You Less Informed Than Watching No News At All - Business Insider


----------



## Dr.G.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oPUYMLTJL...s1600/533754_553401921353622_1877820577_n.jpg

Cute .............


----------



## SINC

Dedication.

Brain Surgeon Walks 6 Miles Through Storm To Save Patient : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> STUDY: Watching Fox News Makes You Less Informed Than Watching No News At All - Business Insider


That is funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Somebody got busted for flashing his headlights, warning oncoming traffic of an upcoming speed trap. It was thrown out.

Judge: Drivers Allowed to Warn Fellow Motorists of Speed Traps 



> A trial judge in St. Louis this week held that drivers have a First Amendment right to flash their headlights to warn oncoming vehicles about speed traps ahead.


I do this all the time.


----------



## SINC

It will be interesting to see how this plays out with Apple.

California bill proposes mandatory kill-switch on phones and tablets in 2015 - Network World


----------



## SINC

Holy cow! How good is this drummer playing empty pails?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdzYY_Fas


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. He certainly walks to he beat of a different drummer.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, the world is going to hell in a hand basket:

Vancouver home to Canada's first crackpipe vending machines | CTV News


----------



## groovetube

SINC said:


> Holy cow! How good is this drummer playing empty pails?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdzYY_Fas


interesting technique, he gets quite a low end thump by lifting that bucket.

There' a couple 'bucket players in Toronto, a few years back, there was a guy who kinda -looked- like a street guy that was out almost every night for years, crazy player, but not many knew he was actually a really amazing jazz player. I think the cityTV track with that mazing drum track was actually him in the studio. Used to love watching him. He used to play the sides, and with his feet scrape them sideways to simulate hi-hat lifts.


----------



## SINC

Whoops!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...ly-kills-iraqi-pupils.html?smid=re-share&_r=0


----------



## FeXL

So, I didn't know where to post this link to a study wherein marijuana-caused highway deaths have tripled in the US in 10 years. I searched "marijuana" on the board & got 181 thread hits. Looked through a few of the latest ones, nothing seemed to fit.

As such, here it is:


Half-Baked Driving Deaths Triple in the US



> Based on data gathered from California, Hawaii, Illinois, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, and West Virginia –six states that perform toxicology tests on victims involved in fatal car accidents — out of 23,500 drivers that died within one hour of a crash between 1999 and 2010, alcohol contributed to about 40 percent of traffic mortalities, and one of nine of the drivers also tested positive for marijuana.
> 
> In 2010, driving while drugged accounted for more than 28 percent of traffic deaths, which is 16 percent more than it was 10 years earlier. The drug responsible for the increase, marijuana, which contributed 12 percent, contributed only four percent 10 years earlier.


Yeah, the hyperbole is a bit over the top, but I was more interested in the statistics. Wondering what legalization is going to do. I can't help but feel those numbers are going to get worse, simply on the basis that there is really no good "instant" detection system like, say, a breathalyzer for alcohol. There seem to be breath samplers that will the detect the presence of marijuana but none that will show how much THC is in your system.


----------



## Dr.G.

New language by children's author aims to make reading fun - New Brunswick - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

20 essential facts dog lovers must always remember. The last one comes with a tissue alert. » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family

Sweet ............ and very true.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> 20 essential facts dog lovers must always remember. The last one comes with a tissue alert. » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family
> 
> Sweet ............ and very true.


I am working right now with 59 lbs. of sweet canine sleeping on my lap. I pull out the typing tray so he can rest his head on my "mouse" elbow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I am working right now with 59 lbs. of sweet canine sleeping on my lap. I pull out the typing tray so he can rest his head on my "mouse" elbow.


Good one, Macfury. The classic pic of a doxie at the computer was with Bridget who we bred and now lives with a neighbor who is a computer scientist.


----------



## FeXL

<just shaking my head>

100 Watt Lighbulbs Illegal in BC – Crack Pipes Legal in BC


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> 20 essential facts dog lovers must always remember. The last one comes with a tissue alert. » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family
> 
> Sweet ............ and very true.


Cripes I was getting choked up almost all the way through not to mention the last one.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Cripes I was getting choked up almost all the way through not to mention the last one.


Shows you are a mensch, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151941833936232

A unique Sunday morning commute here in Fogo, NL.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> *Shows you are a mensch*, screature. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Dr. G... I try.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151941833936232
> 
> A unique Sunday morning commute here in Fogo, NL.


Holly crap that is something you don't see every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Holly crap that is something you don't see every day.


We have here in parts of NL some of the largest moose and caribou herds in Canada, screature.

Here are some local moose that seem to be making the rounds in my neighborhood, coming up to the windows of folks and checking out what might be for supper.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Dr. G... I try.


Good for you, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Gilmore Junio's gift to Denny Morrison: The greatest story of Sochi 2014? - The Globe and Mail

True class .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Yahoo!

Very touching ...............


----------



## SINC

Indeed, almost human. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed, almost human. :clap:


True. It was the chimp who initiated the hug. Glad that we have common ancestors as these primates.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> True. It was the chimp who initiated the hug. Glad that we have common ancestors as these primates.


Very touching indeed!!  :-(

But I think it extends beyond our common ancestors and primates.

It seems to be interspecies. 

My dog Bailey hugs me on a regular basis and even tucks his head into my neck when he does so, trying to get as close as he can get.

We have seen many cases recently in the media of interspecies surrogate mothers (some of which are actually males taking on the role of the mother when humans feed the infant and the animal surrogate "mother" takes care of everything else).

I think that the "ties that bind us" as living things are greater than we realize/appreciate much of the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Very touching indeed!!  :-(
> 
> But I think it extends beyond our common ancestors and primates.
> 
> It seems to be interspecies.
> 
> My dog Bailey hugs me on a regular basis and even tucks his head into my neck when he does so, trying to get as close as he can get.
> 
> We have seen many cases recently in the media of interspecies surrogate mothers (some of which are actually males taking on the role of the mother when humans feed the infant and the animal surrogate "mother" takes care of everything else).
> 
> I think that the "ties that bind us" as living things are greater than we realize/appreciate much of the time.


A valid point, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I often wondered about this practice:

Hyperlinking is Not Copyright Infringement, EU Court Rules | TorrentFreak


----------



## SINC

Oh, this would upset the telcos!

New York company says it can beam free OUTERNET Wi-fi to every person on Earth


----------



## SINC

I knew most of this, but did pick up one tip I did not know:

David Pogue: 10 top time-saving tech tips - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Apple's Steve Jobs Memorial Statue Has Been Unveiled, And It's Pretty Creepy - Yahoo Finance


----------



## SINC

Changed your password lately?

360M newly stolen passwords on black market, security firm says


----------



## Dr.G.

Dan Aykroyd loves new 'face' of Crystal Head Vodka - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Drink up ................


----------



## Macified

The Philosophers' Mail

CBC interviewed one of the creators of this concept on Q. It's an interesting take on how to get eyeballs on content.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Dan Aykroyd loves new 'face' of Crystal Head Vodka - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Drink up ................


Aykroyd is a partner in the business, so no surprise as to his reaction there... but...

Nah. I think I will pass... do you know what that stuff costs? 

The "buzz" is the same whether it is Absolute, Smirnoff, Grey Goose, Crystal Head... I mean it's Vodka! 

Not exactly the tastiest of spirits. 

But it is kind neat that someone took the time to make the skull look like a living person...

Someone looking for a job perhaps... or maybe just bored?


----------



## SINC

Got to agree with you there. Unless you are a finesse martini snob, buy the cheapest vodka you can find and enjoy mixing it with whatever you prefer. One thing I will say is that if you buy a Polish vodka, rather than Russian, you will get a milder (taste?) as it is made from grain and not potatoes. The truth is it will give you a much lessor hangover than potato vodka.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Aykroyd is a partner in the business, so no surprise as to his reaction there... but...
> 
> Nah. I think I will pass... do you know what that stuff costs?
> 
> The "buzz" is the same whether it is Absolute, Smirnoff, Grey Goose, Crystal Head... I mean it's Vodka!
> 
> Not exactly the tastiest of spirits.
> 
> But it is kind neat that someone took the time to make the skull look like a living person...
> 
> Someone looking for a job perhaps... or maybe just bored?


Screature, I could help give you the Newfoundland and Labrador discount ........ no 13% HST, plus you get it at half price. Interested?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Got to agree with you there. Unless you are a finesse martini snob, buy the cheapest vodka you can find and enjoy mixing it with whatever you prefer. One thing I will say is that if you buy a Polish vodka, rather than Russian,* you will get a milder (taste?) as it is made from grain and not potatoes.* The truth is it will give you a much lessor hangover than potato vodka.


According to this list there are very few vodkas world wide that are made from potatoes, most it seems are made from one grain or another, wheat, rye, and even grapes... Who knew some vodkas were made from grapes? Certainly not me.

Also did you know that Smirnoff is from the UK? Once again certainly not me.

List of vodkas


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, I could help give you the Newfoundland and Labrador discount ........ no 13% HST, plus you get it at half price. Interested?


Interesting. How is it that you get it for half price?


----------



## SINC

News | Scientific Computing - scientist’s-1956-message-bottle-found


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> News | Scientific Computing - scientist’s-1956-message-bottle-found


A great story, Sinc. Amazing ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Interesting. How is it that you get it for half price?


We all have to use our "I'm a Newfoundlander and Labradorian" Card. Since I was not born here, I only get the 50% discount and not the 90% discount. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowplow nails reporter on live TV - CNN.com Video

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

BBC News - Apple security rules leave inherited iPad useless, say sons


----------



## SINC

Man gets revenge by texting works of Shakespeare to rogue internet seller


----------



## SINC

Contact lenses with night vision could be on the way thanks to graphene breakthrough


----------



## eMacMan

Stumbled onto this one looking for something entirely different. Maybe SAP material?

World War II's Strangest Battle: When Americans and Germans Fought Together - The Daily Beast


----------



## SINC

Idaho and Wyoming join Texas and Utah in the 80 mph club


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Idaho and Wyoming join Texas and Utah in the 80 mph club


Interstate speed limits in Wyoming were already in the 75 MPH (120 KPH) range. Most drivers seemed to like going about 70, trucks closer to 65. The rest were typically running closer to 85 or 90. With very sparse traffic, and almost non-existent enforcement, I really don't see the increased speed limits making much difference at all in driving speeds. 

Real danger in Wyoming is the occasional idiot in a 4WD who views the speed limit as minimum, even when driving on ice. 

Idaho tends to have heavier traffic patterns so I am not sure if safety will be a factor there.


----------



## CubaMark

*I had no idea that Anthony Hopkins was a working musician prior to is acting career...
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LGVGekPSzo


----------



## SINC

I tried to upload this video earlier Mark, but it is not available in Canada. I hope it is good.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I tried to upload this video earlier Mark, but it is not available in Canada. I hope it is good.


Huh. That's odd, Don. YouTube auto-logs me in using my Gmail account, and offers up "YouTube CA" (logo, top left). No country restrictions presented... and I"m connecting from Mexico. Strange that I can see it, but you cannot....


----------



## SINC

As I said, I tried to watch it earlier from another site and was prohibited, so did not post it. I wonder if it is available elsewhere? I will take a look now that I have some time.

Found it on Vimeo, but cannot embed it:

And The Waltz Goes On - Sir Anthony Hopkins (Andre Rieu) on Vimeo


----------



## SINC

WOW!

That's all I can say. :clap:


----------



## CubaMark

*Convicts Write Letters Of Advice To Their Past Selves*

_Commercial photographer Trent Bell has created a series of powerful images that shows us what a group of U.S. Convicts would tell their past selves if they could turn back the hands of time. In the “Reflect” project, each inmate was first asked to pen a letter to their past selves. Bell then took their portraits and had the text of their letters edited into the images, serving as powerful testaments to their regrets, their mistakes, and their new-found wisdom.

The series is uncharacteristic for Bell, who is a successful architectural photographer. The idea arose in early 2013, when something unthinkable happened – his friend, an educated professional, husband and father of four, was sentenced to 36 years in prison. Bell was struck not only by his friend’s bad decisions and lass of freedom, but also by his new-found understanding of just how easily everything can go wrong.

“There were times when my son would look up and smile at me,” explained Bell, “and the finality of my friend’s situation would rush into my head and I would hear a cold thin voice say: ‘there, but for the grace of God, go I…’”

His series is perhaps most striking for its emotional and moral value; “Our bad choices can contain untold loss, remorse, and regret,” the photographer explains on his website, “but the positive value of these bad choices might be immeasurable is we can face them, admit to them, learn from them and find the strength to share.”_










(Trent Bell via Bored Panda)


----------



## SINC

This needs to be done in North America too:

*Government takes important step towards modernizing copyright*

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/government-takes-important-step-towards-modernising-copyright


----------



## SINC

This should be done here too:

BBC News - MEPs vote to scrap mobile roaming fees in Europe


----------



## Dr.G.

Water detected on Saturn's geyser moon raises hopes of finding alien life - The Globe and Mail

"On a small moon of Saturn, hidden below more than 30 kilometres of ice, lies a body of water the size of Lake Superior that could be a suitable harbour for alien microbes.

That’s the conclusion reached by scientists whose gravitational measurements of Enceladus, a frozen world that is roughly the size of Newfoundland, offer the strongest indication yet for an extensive reservoir beneath the surface."

Meanwhile, frozen beneath the 20 feet of snow that has fallen this winter here in St. John's (so far), lies the frozen and shattered dreams of seeing green grass before Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mentos + Coke + Nutella + Condoms = Bellissimo Esplosione (video) - Boing Boing

A world record in Italy.


----------



## Rob

Dr.G. said:


> Meanwhile, frozen beneath the 20 feet of snow that has fallen this winter here in St. John's (so far), lies the frozen and shattered dreams of seeing green grass before Canada Day.


On the bright side, no mowing. Yay!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rob said:


> On the bright side, no mowing. Yay!


I have a push mower which I love to use ................ and a snow blower and 6 shovels which I hate to use. So, it is not a victory in this sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why Hamilton won't survive a Zombie Apocalypse - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton

We're number one! We're number one! ... for zombie survival, that is.

An Alberta blogger conducted an entirely unscientific analysis of how some Canadian cities would fare in a zombie apocalypse. Guess who's coming out on top? St. John's, of course! Seems that zombies can't take the snow, much like a vampire can't be out in the sunshine. Go figure???


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA: Beautiful blood moon, when lunar eclipse comes Tuesday - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

If Your Friends Ever Say They Have ADHD, Just Show Them This.


----------



## SINC

17-year-old Irish boy suffers heart attack after friend squeezes his testicles - NY Daily News


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> If Your Friends Ever Say They Have ADHD, Just Show Them This.


Oy vey--I am halfway there. Maybe a little more than that...


----------



## Dr.G.

Rebuilt Bluenose II encounters steering issues - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Oops ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Nine-year-old steps on 10,000 year old mastodon tooth - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Did Apple Maps Just Find The Loch Ness Monster? - TIME

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Driver Who Struck and Killed Canadian Teen Sues His Family for $1.35M - NBC News

Unreal ............. and a true misuse of the legal system.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Driver Who Struck and Killed Canadian Teen Sues His Family for $1.35M - NBC News
> 
> Unreal ............. and a true misuse of the legal system.


Poor headline. At the very end of the article we discover it is really part of a counter-suit. Obviously the only possible winners here are the ambulance chasers.

Suing the parents of the two injured boys who do not yet seem to be suing her, is way over the top. If she is so empathetic how on earth can she live with herself for inflicting additional pain on any of these families?

From the more comprehensive CTV article:


> Ellis says a police investigation exonerated Simon and says the collision was "a complete tragedy".
> 
> "They were riding in the middle of an unlit road at 1:30 a.m. Their bicycles were not properly illuminated, nor did they have the proper reflectors," he says. “While everyone should feel sympathy and compassion for the families of the cyclists, we must also remember that there is another family who is hurting as well."
> 
> South Simcoe Police tells CTV News on Saturday, there were no charges filed against Simon and says there was no wrong-doing on her part when the crash was reviewed by the Crown.
> 
> "We review all fatal collisions with our Crown Attorney's office. Based on the review of this collision, there was no reasonable prospect of a conviction on any charges," Staff Sgt. Steve Wilson says.
> 
> The lawyer representing Majewski and his family says he was “shocked” when he received the claim.
> 
> “In my 14 years of doing this … I’ve never seen this,” Brian Cameron tells CTV News. “It’s a very strange case that’s caused the family additional pain.”
> 
> Cameron says Simon is suing Majewski’s estate for more than $1 million, but that estate isn’t “worth any money.”
> 
> When a person or their estate is sued, there is usually insurance that will cover paying any judgment, but “there is no money to be gained from suing Brandon,” says Cameron.
> 
> “He didn’t have anything. He was just a normal kid.”
> 
> Cameron, who isn’t defending Majewski in the claim from Simon, but is representing him and his family, says he suspects the claim will go undefended.
> 
> “I don’t think Brandon has any insurance or anybody who will defend him,” he says.
> 
> Meanwhile, Majewski’s family is suing Simon, alleging she was speeding, may have been impaired, and may have been talking on a cell phone.
> 
> Neither claim has been proven in court. A court date hasn't been set.
> 
> For now, Cameron says the family is just struggling to “understand why their son is a defendant in this action.”
> 
> Read more: Driver sues estate of Alcona teen she struck, killed | CTV Barrie News
> ​


----------



## eMacMan

Hmmm
Watch This Hilarious Argument Over the Legal Definition of Photocopier


----------



## Aurora

That was a hoot. Especially the punch line at the end.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Hmmm
> Watch This Hilarious Argument Over the Legal Definition of Photocopier





Aurora said:


> That was a hoot. Especially the punch line at the end.


Really funny and very well done.


----------



## SINC

Truck carried 27 miles by tornado in Arkansas


----------



## Dr.G.

The Single Most Mind-Altering Photograph Humanity Has Ever Taken

A unique and interesting video clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Distraction: Teensy puppy learns to walk - CNN.com Video

Not a doxie, but still very cute.


----------



## eMacMan

Did da Vinci create a 3D 'Mona Lisa'?

Easy to see this in 3D without colored glasses. To view the two paintings themselves would have required a yellow lens on the left and a blue lens on the right. My yellow is closer to orange but even so the combined stereo image has much more realistic coloring than either standing alone.

Wonder if the art world will do the obvious and put the pair side by side for the public to view, and maybe even provide the glasses. Man I would love to see that.

Stunning to think that DaVinci could have been that far ahead of his time.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Did da Vinci create a 3D 'Mona Lisa'?
> 
> Easy to see this in 3D without colored glasses. To view the two paintings themselves would have required a yellow lens on the left and a blue lens on the right. My yellow is closer to orange but even so the combined stereo image has much more realistic coloring than either standing alone.
> 
> Wonder if the art world will do the obvious and put the pair side by side for the public to view, and maybe even provide the glasses. Man I would love to see that.
> 
> Stunning to believe that DaVinci could have been that far ahead of his time.


Amazing. :clap:


----------



## FeXL

Apple, Facebook, Microsoft and Google break silence over government data collection



> Big tech companies are saying no more to government data collection. Apple, Facebook, Google and Microsoft have stated that they plan to revise their privacy policies to include increased protections for user data. These influential tech companies plan to defy government orders and inform users when their data is being collected.
> 
> After the White House failed to address many of the concerns posed by tech companies during special meetings earlier this year, several tech giants decided to take matters into their own hands. Apple, Google, Microsoft and Facebook recently announced that they will now alert users of government requests to seize user data for criminal investigations unless there is a court gag order in effect.


Aside from the fact that tech companies should have been telling the gov't to get stuffed right off the get go, this is somewhat...reassuring.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

It’s a World of Wonder



> When skimming through the Guardian and Observer in search of something notable after a bank holiday break, some days you’re really spoilt for choice. *I mean, would you rather hear about how conventional grammar (and an aversion to “most tastiest”) is obviously “right-wing,” according to Harry Ritchie, or would you be more tempted by Nick Baines’ account of eating his wife’s placenta?* Both as a garlic taco and liquidised as a smoothie, albeit one that’s grey and with a grim metallic taste. Because apparently eating afterbirth is “a modern obsession.”


M'bold.

Guess "global warming" has lost it's grip...


----------



## Dr.G.

http://theilovedogssite.com/two-dog...to-see-what-happens-next/#gGEihOCWILPDr7T5.01

A unique use of Skype.


----------



## Dr.G.

58 years ago, he found baby in a field ... - CNN.com Video

A touching and miracle story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Footage of scandalous 1919 World Series saved by Yukon permafrost - North - CBC News

A moment in history.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> 58 years ago, he found baby in a field ... - CNN.com Video
> 
> A touching and miracle story.


So few people can go through life knowing that their actions made a difference... by decision, by action, or by chance... doesn't matter. If he hadn't been there, she most likely wouldn't be today.


----------



## CubaMark

*What Happens When a Neurosurgeon Removes Your Hippocampus*












> In the early 1930s a bicyclist in Connecticut struck a boy, who tumbled and cracked his skull. He started having seizures. Each lasted around forty seconds, during which time his mouth flopped open, his eyes slipped shut, and his arms and legs crossed and uncrossed as if curled by an invisible puppeteer.





> the desperate young man — soon immortalized as H.M. — decided to try surgery. He started seeing Dr. William Scoville around 1943.





> H.M.’s operation took place on September 1, 1953. Scoville peeled back his patient’s scalp, then used a hand crank and one-dollar drill saw from a local hardware store to remove a bottle cap’s worth of bone from above each eye.





> Scoville grabbed a long metal tube and began cutting and sucking out tissue gram by gram; he eventually removed three inches’ worth of hippocampus on each side. (Two nubs of hippocampal tissue remained behind, but because Scoville also removed the connections between those nubs and other parts of the brain, the nubs were useless, like unplugged computers.) For good measure, Scoville removed H.M.’s amygdalae and other nearby structures as well.





> By many measures, the operation succeeded. The seizures all but disappeared (two attacks per year at most); and when the fog of epilepsy lifted, his IQ jumped from 104 to 117. Just one problem: His memory was shot.
> 
> Aside from a few small islands of recollection — like the fact that Dr. Scoville had operated on him — an entire decade’s worth of memories from before the surgery had vanished. Equally terrible, he couldn’t form new memories.





> After his memory vanished, H.M. lost his job and had no choice but to keep living with his parents. He spoke in a monotone now and had no interest in sex, but otherwise seemed normal. He took a part-time job packing rubber balloons into plastic bags, and did odd chores around the house. (Although his parents had to remind him where they kept the lawn mower every single time, he could actually mow just fine, since he could see what grass he hadn’t cut.)
> 
> He whiled away most days peacefully, either doing crossword puzzles — working through the clues methodically, in order — or flopping in front of the television and watching either Sunday Mass or the old movies that, to him, would never become classics. It was like early retirement, except for the days a Ph.D student named Brenda Milner arrived to test him.





> ...[she] proved that H.M., despite his amnesia, could form new procedural memories. Procedural memories must therefore rely on distinct structures within the brain. This distinction between procedural and declarative memories (sometimes called “knowing how” versus “knowing that”) now undergirds all memory research.
> 
> Scientists also discovered that time worked differently for H.M. Up to about 20 seconds, he reckoned time as accurately as any normal person. After that, things veered wildly. Five minutes lasted, subjectively, just 40 seconds for him; one hour lasted three minutes; one day 15 minutes. This implies that the brain uses two different timekeepers — one for the short term and one for everything beyond 20 seconds, with only the latter suffering damage in H.M. Eventually more than one hundred neuroscientists examined H.M., making his probably the most studied mind in history.


(Wired)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> So few people can go through life knowing that their actions made a difference... by decision, by action, or by chance... doesn't matter. If he hadn't been there, she most likely wouldn't be today.


All too true, CM. In a way, each person's life touches the lives of so many other people without him or her ever knowing of their impact. Here was an example of knowing what a person did that had a life/death impact.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing story of the human mind, CM.


----------



## CubaMark

*American Atheists set to air atheist television channel *



> Move over, Pat Robertson, Benny Hinn, and Ray Comfort. You've got competition. American Atheists has got your number, and its going where it hasn't gone before: To a fully-fledged television atheist television channel.
> 
> With this new television channel, American Atheists hopes to break new ground and reach out to closeted atheists and others who are curious and hoping to break free of the status quo.





> The Washington Post notes that there are more than 100 Christian and four Jewish television stations broadcasting in the United States. With these shows being so pervasive, it’s no wonder that some atheists have a difficult time coming to terms with being who they are in a world full of dogma.
> 
> “Humans are social animals and we function best when we’re part of a group with a coherent identity. Humans are also curious animals and like having answers to questions,” Muscato says. “For much of our history, unfortunately, we had very wrong answers to a lot of those questions. Religion may provide simple answers but it doesn’t provide correct ones nor healthy ones. These people have charisma and they know how to sell.”
> 
> People want to believe and televangelists know how to play right into that, Muscato says.
> 
> “It’s sick, it’s unethical, and they should be ashamed of themselves. The people who support these types of people do themselves and humanity no favors and further, actively fund bigotry.”
> 
> The best way to subvert the influence of televangelists is through education, adding that religion requires isolation from opposition.


(Digital Journal)


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> *American Atheists set to air atheist television channel *
> 
> 
> 
> (Digital Journal)


Well it had to happen. You can now call Atheism a true religion. So much for their non religious claim. Anyone who uses TV to ram their beliefs down the throats of viewers are as bad as those they oppose for doing so.


----------



## eMacMan

"Brothers and Sisters, I want to reach into your pockets. Dig deep my friends, dig even deeper. Give until it hurts in the name of the Non God. 

The very fate of your non soul hangs in the balance so dig deep and keep on digging."


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Well it had to happen. You can now call Atheism a true religion. So much for their non religious claim. Anyone who uses TV to ram their beliefs down the throats of viewers are as bad as those they oppose for doing so.


That's all it takes to be called a true religion? All I need is a TV show? :lmao:

Do Atheist organizations have the same tax-free / charitable status as Churches?

Atheist preachers are taking to the airwaves, convincing frightened elderly folks to send in their pension cheques to keep the Word alive?

Yeah, just like a "true religion".... C'mon, Don!


----------



## SINC

You see it your way and I see it mine. Where is the pressing need to have Atheism on TV? C'mon Mark.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> You see it your way and I see it mine. Where is the pressing need to have Atheism on TV? C'mon Mark.


As long as I am not asked to fund it I don't have a problem. The remote is a wondrous tool. If I don't like a channel I don't watch it!

And as Mark pointed out it's not the atheists who are bleeding elderly pensioners so as to maintain their Rolls and Rolex collections.


----------



## CubaMark

eMacMan said:


> ...it's not the atheists who are bleeding elderly pensioners so as to maintain their Rolls and Rolex collections.


There's your proof against the existence of God - the fact that these bloodsucking charlatans have not been "called home" - Pat Robertson at the top of the list...

(...or perhaps it *is* evidence of biblical truth... that the devil exists and apparently has a heckuva lot more sway than the big guy upstairs...) beejacon


----------



## SINC

US Marines, Satellite locate missing girls in Sambisa forest


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> US Marines, Satellite locate missing girls in Sambisa forest


Excellent news. :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic

You see it your way, and I see it mine
But we both see it slipping' away


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> There's your proof against the existence of God - the fact that these bloodsucking charlatans have not been "called home" - Pat Robertson at the top of the list...
> 
> (...or perhaps it *is* evidence of biblical truth... that the devil exists and apparently has a heckuva lot more sway than the big guy upstairs...) beejacon


It's not proof against the existence of God; just proof that there are all kinds of people who like to take advantage of vulnerable people.


----------



## MacGuiver

eMacMan said:


> As long as I am not asked to fund it I don't have a problem. The remote is a wondrous tool. If I don't like a channel I don't watch it!
> 
> And as Mark pointed out it's not the atheists who are bleeding elderly pensioners so as to maintain their Rolls and Rolex collections.


We have a publicly funded atheism network, its called the CBC. I'd rather not fund it.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152251720588241

I am still laughing.


----------



## CubaMark

*Giant 17 Million Year Old Sperm Found Preserved*










_Sperm longer than the body of the crustacean that produced it have been discovered at the Riversletigh World Heritage Fossil Site in north-western Queensland. Astonishing as this may be to non-zoologists, the most unexpected aspect of the find is that the preserved seed is 17 million years old

The Riversleigh Heritage Area is, for Australian paleontology, the gift that keeps on giving. The soft limestone of the area has preserved fossils intact, rather than compressing them, providing site across 100km2 area where extinct species 5-25 million years old have been revealed.

While the area is known primarily for its giant marsupials and monotremes other fascinating creatures lie thick in the ground._

(IFLSCIENCE)


----------



## eMacMan

I had an interesting/fun conversation with a rancher from Hannah this past weekend. Did a bit more searching and discovered this article from last year, which confirmed that earlier conversation. Turns out those bucking masters are trained on a rewards system and live a pretty good life. Good read.



> If you’re an equine that happens to make the cut as a Calgary Stampede bucking horse, you pretty well have it made in the shade. It’s almost as good as being named a senator in the Canadian government. The only downside compared to being in the Upper Chamber is the horses do have to work at least eight seconds per week.


Lee’s Insight: How the Stampede gets horses to buck - AGCanada


----------



## Dr.G.

It's iceberg season in Newfoundland and Labrador, and some people are getting close-up with the ice giants. Getting too close may not be a good idea.

Iceberg collapse shows danger of getting too close - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

This Glass Sphere Could Revolutionize Solar Power on Earth | Diply

Interesting .............. at least to me.


----------



## SINC

WTH?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTu0bby4LPA


----------



## SINC

http://cdn.static-economist.com/sit...3/04/blogs/graphic-detail/20130413_gdc832.png


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> WTH?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTu0bby4LPA


WTH is right! I hope the driver was able to get out alright.


----------



## Dr.G.

If Your Dog Could Text, He Would Probably Send You Messages Like These.

Cute. I can imagine my doxies sending me some of these.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Mama bear saves cub on highway - The Globe and Mail

Sweet.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> If Your Dog Could Text, He Would Probably Send You Messages Like These.
> 
> Cute. I can imagine my doxies sending me some of these.


Some funny ones. You might want to cross post it in the Pet Corner Thread...


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Video: Mama bear saves cub on highway - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Sweet.


Yes my colleague drew it to my attention today.

Mama saved baby bear, but baby bear was probably still "smarting" from the way Mama picked up baby... But maybe that was the point.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Yes my colleague drew it to my attention today.
> 
> Mama saved baby bear, but baby bear was probably still "smarting" from the way Mama picked up baby... But maybe that was the point.


Better than having the cub wander into traffic.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Better than having the cub wander into traffic.


Indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oldest living American celebrates 115th birthday - The Globe and Mail

Imagine being able to say your were alive in three different centuries???


----------



## FeXL

h/t SINC's St. Albert's Place on the Web.

No tipping, please: B.C. restaurant plans to do away with gratuities in favour of paying a living wage



> A newcomer to the restaurant scene wants to turn the industry upside down by doing away with tipping — likely the first in Canada to do so.


I have major issues with this, from a number of different directions. In no particular order:

1) Tips are not free money to be redistributed among all employees (with no accounting of their actual service), either through a tip sharing program or through increased wages.

2) Tips are expressions of thanks for the level of service received by a customer from a particular employee.

3) Tips are an incentive to do better. You smile, hustle & deliver great service, you get excellent tips. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.

4) If your eating establishment is going to charge me an 18% premium and the quality of the service & food does not echo that premium, are you willing to hang your hat on the fact that I'll just brush it off & return next week? Even the best servers I've ever dealt with have had an off day. How do I tell the difference? Take a chance & come back again? Not likely. Once bitten, twice shy.

Just a few that immediately come to mind...


----------



## Aurora

Disagree Fexl. I spent 5 years in Europe where it is common to add the grat to the bill. I found service good and I am sure that if service was bad, the server would be cautioned and if it kept up, canned.
Sometimes here I am trying to figure out the tip and someone is yammering in my ear.


----------



## FeXL

Aurora said:


> Disagree Fexl. I spent 5 years in Europe where it is common to add the grat to the bill. I found service good and I am sure that if service was bad, the server would be cautioned and if it kept up, canned.
> Sometimes here I am trying to figure out the tip and someone is yammering in my ear.


Thx for your response.

Just wanted to clarify...I'm speaking solely of tips, not gratuities (which I see as an entirely different kettle of fish).

Under this new system, it's incumbent upon me to speak to the manager/owner/whatever to complain about my poor food, service, whatever. Personally, I'm not likely to do that. It's not my job to do your homework for you. If you are unaware of how poor your food or service is, perhaps you should go back to whatever it was before you opened the restaurant. I'm the quiet one who never returns but will loudly tell everyone I know how poor things were the last time I was there. 

Under the old system, I just don't leave a tip. As someone who has slung both hash & alcohol in years past & counted on tip money to shore my wages, that speaks pretty loudly. If I don't figger out where I went wrong my financial situation will take a kicking pretty quick.

I see regular tips as a buy-in to do better with & for the business as well as myself. It's bonus money that's free for the taking by the motivated ones.

On the other hand, you can do merely adequate, just enough not to get fired, & get the same pay as the more motivated ones. I don't see that as fair.


----------



## Dr.G.

What's the mysterious object spotted above this iceberg? - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Very strange sighting.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> What's the mysterious object spotted above this iceberg? - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


*Very interesting! *


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Very interesting! *


Very spooky.


----------



## SINC

Possibly a hollow within the burg itself that developed a small vent and the heat of the sun causing vapour to rise from it?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Possibly a hollow within the burg itself that developed a small vent and the heat of the sun causing vapour to rise from it?


Maybe. I am thinking that there is another ice berg with a peak behind it and the fog is obscuring much of this iceberg except for the peak.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Thx for your response.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify...I'm speaking solely of tips, not gratuities (which I see as an entirely different kettle of fish).
> 
> Under this new system, it's incumbent upon me to speak to the manager/owner/whatever to complain about my poor food, service, whatever. Personally, I'm not likely to do that. It's not my job to do your homework for you. If you are unaware of how poor your food or service is, perhaps you should go back to whatever it was before you opened the restaurant. I'm the quiet one who never returns but will loudly tell everyone I know how poor things were the last time I was there.
> 
> Under the old system, I just don't leave a tip. As someone who has slung both hash & alcohol in years past & counted on tip money to shore my wages, that speaks pretty loudly. If I don't figger out where I went wrong my financial situation will take a kicking pretty quick.
> 
> I see regular tips as a buy-in to do better with & for the business as well as myself. It's bonus money that's free for the taking by the motivated ones.
> 
> On the other hand, you can do merely adequate, just enough not to get fired, & get the same pay as the more motivated ones. I don't see that as fair.


On the other, other hand I like what was written on the menu of a restaurant we went to in Nova Scotia (don't know the name anymore) when I was a boy, it went something like this:

"If you enjoyed your meal and the service, please tell others. If you didn't please tell us so we can do better." 

That seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mystery solved: Object over iceberg likely a mirage - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Mystery solved ..................... ?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> On the other, other hand I like what was written on the menu of a restaurant we went to in Nova Scotia (don't know the name anymore) when I was a boy, it went something like this:
> 
> "If you enjoyed your meal and the service, please tell others. If you didn't please tell us so we can do better."
> 
> That seems reasonable to me.


The "Salt Shaker Deli" in Lunenburg, NS has this on their menu. They are thrilled when I comment upon some of their "NYC deli treats" since they figure that I should know what good NYC deli food should taste like.


----------



## FeXL

I've lost a lot of respect for Harrison Ford lately, in regards to his Global Warming BS. That said, I'm a huge fan of Blade Runner. Sounds like there is a sequel in the works. I just don't know if it really needs one.

Harrison Ford Asked To Reprise Role In ‘Blade Runner’ Sequel



> Alcon Entertainment has an offer out to Harrison Ford to reprise his role of Rick Deckard in its Ridley Scott-directed sequel to Blade Runner. Original screenwriter Hampton Fancher and Michael Green are writing the new one, which takes place several decades after the conclusion of the 1982 original.


Observations to that end:

Hollywood To Deliver That Blade Runner Sequel You Wanted, But You Wanted It 30 Years Ago



> Harrison Ford has been asked to reprise his role as the depressive civil servant Rick Deckard. I imagine he'll say yes, because that's what he does lately when people ask him to play the roles he'd played in his youthful prime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Flight through iceberg arch captured by drone - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Send in the drones.


----------



## CubaMark

:yikes:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






_A brave RCMP officer is being credited with saving the lives of an Edmonton couple, after their pickup truck was struck by lightning last week.

Al and Betty Perry were driving down a stretch of Highway 14 near Tofield last Saturday afternoon, when a fireball struck their silver Chevrolet pickup truck.

The fireball appeared to engulf the vehicle for a moment, deploying the airbags, melting parts of the truck and frying the electrical system.

The strike was picked up by nearby security cameras.

“It sounded like a sonic boom,” Al told CTV News in a later interview. “It was…that’s how loud [it was].”

Al said as the truck began to fill with smoke, and he couldn't get the doors or windows open, he was scared they were going to die._

(HuffPo)


----------



## Dr.G.

Heinz, Ford aim to make car parts from tomato skins
Heinz, Ford aim to make car parts from tomato skins - Technology & Science - CBC News

If everyone in Canada bought one would we become a red car nation?


----------



## Dr.G.

He Was Ignored His Entire Life – Until This VERY Moment. Everyone Should See This, I’m Blown Away. | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.

Here is your Thursday morning hug. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Over my lifetime I have often been accused of being too cynical. Then along comes the next president or Prime Minister to conclusively prove beyond any shadow of a doubt that I am not cynical enough.

In any case it's nice to see a local story that shows there is still hope for this world. Makes me think it may just be possible that our nations future is in very good hands.

CCHS students bring grad to Elise - Crowsnest Pass Herald - Lori Prentice


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Over my lifetime I have often been accused of being too cynical. Then along comes the next president or Prime Minister to conclusively prove beyond any shadow of a doubt that I am not cynical enough.
> 
> In any case it's nice to see a local story that shows there is still hope for this world. Makes me think it may just be possible that our nations future is in very good hands.
> 
> CCHS students bring grad to Elise - Crowsnest Pass Herald - Lori Prentice


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Tomorrow's Friday the 13th full moon is so rare, it won't happen again until 2049 - The Weather Network

An interesting fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miniature pony foal newest addition to Lester's Farm - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Telemarketers Annoyed Him Like Mad. How He Stopped Them? Beyond Awesome. | SF Globe

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The 10 Canadian Provinces, And What They Would Be Like As High School Kids | Thought Catalog

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mother Duck Wins Police Officer's Attention In Order To Save Her Ducklings. [VIDEO]

A happy ending story.


----------



## Dr.G.

They Were Wakeboarding On The Open Sea When Suddenly They Saw THIS. Incredible!

Amazing that she was able to stay on her board.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mouse-like mammal related to elephants discovered in Africa - Technology & Science - CBC News

A pre-elephant???


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch: 3-Minute Olympic Preview For Angelina Jolie's 'Unbroken'|The Playlist

Louis Zamperini Dies; War Hero Served as Inspiration for Angelina Jolie’s ‘Unbroken’ | Variety

UNBROKEN | A True World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption - YouTube

An amazing story.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting article, n'est ce pas?

School starting age: the evidence | University of Cambridge


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting article, n'est ce pas?
> 
> School starting age: the evidence | University of Cambridge


Today's early education system is little more than a state run baby sitting service. Pre-schools and kindergartens are just nurseries designed to allow working parents freedom from what should be their responsibilities. I began school in the September after my sixth birthday, as did all my generation and we accomplished some amazing things in our lifetimes as a whole. It would seem to me this study is bang on. Give kids a chance to be kids first, putting that burden on parents as it should be and then begin formal education.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man Who Saved 669 Kids From Nazis Turns 105, Gets Beautiful Birthday Honor

I know that this has been posted before, but I still find in interesting and inspiring.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Man Who Saved 669 Kids From Nazis Turns 105, Gets Beautiful Birthday Honor
> 
> I know that this has been posted before, but I still find in interesting and inspiring.


Could not agree more, worth a second look.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Could not agree more, worth a second look.


Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saskatchewan tornado in wedding photos stirs social media storm - Canada - CBC News

An amazing story of love ............ and luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scared Dog Abandoned for 1 Year Gets Rescued. Watch His Heartwarming Transformation! - I Love My Dog So Much

A touching story. Luckily, Hope for Paws is a good charity. They care for the dogs they rescue and find them good homes.


----------



## CubaMark

_What's even funnier than this spot-on visual comparison is the fact that Fox "News" doesn't get it..._










(FoxNewsInsider)


----------



## MacGuiver

Publicly berate Jesus in the Bible girls country then talk trash of Mohammed where the Koran girl lives. You'll discover the difference quite swiftly.


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> _What's even funnier than this spot-on visual comparison is the fact that Fox "News" doesn't get it..._


Perhaps you could enlighten us.


----------



## CubaMark

*Photos From Fires In The Northwest Territories Are Apocalyptic*


















(HuffPo)


----------



## eMacMan

I remember seasons like this from 50 years ago. Fire is an essential element of the eco system in that part of the world.


----------



## SINC

Yep, all paart of the normal cycle. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## CubaMark

Interesting how some have taken this as a commentary on ....global warming? Something else? When it was really simply intended as "Hey! Cool pictures from the fires up north!"


----------



## CubaMark

*Silent-movie posters in Vancouver house found under floorboards*












> George Bryce, a Vancouver lawyer, uncovered a treasure trove of silent-film posters when he replaced the fir floors inside his 1924 house on Vancouver's West Side. Bryce has now sold the posters and will soon ship them to an art dealer in New York.





> "In the silent movie era, Vancouver was sort of the terminus for the silent movies being distributed, Vancouver was like a dumping ground for the posters," Bryce said.
> 
> Companies installed the posters — which are quite thick, and in some cases have a linen backing — in between the floor and planks of wood nailed to the joists below, to dampen squeaking.





> "We had heard if you can find a poster by an actor like Charlie Chaplin, you could probably refurbish your entire house with the proceeds," said Bryce.
> 
> Bryce didn't find any posters featuring Chaplin, or Boris Karloff or Rudolph Valentino, but an art dealer from New York agreed to buy the posters for enough money to pay for Bryce's new floors. He declined to disclose the actual amount he got.


(CBC)


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> Interesting how some have taken this as a commentary on ....global warming? Something else? When it was really simply intended as "Hey! Cool pictures from the fires up north!"


Then say so in your O/P.

You've been admonished for this before. When you offer no perspective on why you are posting the link or information, there is no way for anyone to know what your motivation was. Then, when the article is interpreted in a fashion other than you originally intended, criticism & the old rollin' eyes come out.

How the hell are we s'pose to know what your intent was unless you offer even the simplest of commentaries, e.g. "FYI" or "Cool pictures from the fires up north!"? We're just a bunch of dummies. Help us out...


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Then say so in your O/P.
> 
> You've been admonished for this before. When you offer no perspective on why you are posting the link or information, there is no way for anyone to know what your motivation was. Then, when the article is interpreted in a fashion other than you originally intended, criticism & the old rollin' eyes come out.
> 
> How the hell are we s'pose to know what your intent was unless you offer even the simplest of commentaries, e.g. "FYI" or "Cool pictures from the fires up north!"? We're just a bunch of dummies. Help us out...


To be fair this is the links of interest thread and what he posted were photos of major northern brush fires. Which certainly are interesting. While not at all unusual for the far north I am a little surprised at how weak the coverage has been.

Were they posted in the AGW thread, you would have a point.


----------



## CubaMark

eMacMan said:


> Were they posted in the AGW thread, you would have a point.


^^^^^^ *This.*


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy 100th Anniversary: Babe Ruth's major-league debut - CBSSports.com

Happy anniversary, Babe. One hundred years ago today, he played in his very first major-league game.


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> ^^^^^^ *This.*


Your motives aren't always as innocent as you portray them to be. Numerous times in the past you have been called out for the self same thing, long before the Miscellaneous Links thread was born. We're to believe that a leopard can change his spots? Why suddenly now?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Your motives aren't always as innocent as you portray them to be. Numerous times in the past you have been called out for the self same thing, long before the Miscellaneous Links thread was born. We're to believe that a leopard can change his spots? Why suddenly now?


The only person "calling me out" is you, and dare I say, you have a somewhat unhealthy fascination with yours truly. So now you have "admonished" me (have you the right to do so? No.) and "called me out". Should I be worried about what is coming next?

And once again we have the welcoming environment of ehMac to warm our hearts... XX)


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> The only person "calling me out" is you, and dare I say, you have a somewhat unhealthy fascination with yours truly. So now you have "admonished" me (have you the right to do so? No.) and "called me out". Should I be worried about what is coming next?
> 
> And once again we have the welcoming environment of ehMac to warm our hearts... XX)


I'm the only one seeking clarification on this particular issue. However, others have done so elsewhere on these boards.

As to unhealthy fascination? Don't flatter yourself. Many of your posts are so vague that one is continually left wondering exactly what the hell you meant. I'm just trying to figger out what your saying. If you find my efforts to clarify so offensive, fine...

As to questioning your intent? Yes, I believe I have the right, the same as anyone else on these boards has the right to ask for clarification of any post by anybody. It's part of the give & take of normal online conversation, a bit of common courtesy, something you are extremely defensive about & very reluctant to extend (see earlier unanswered question on this very thread. BTW, don't bother.). You complain and post crying faces because these boards are dwindling to nothing, because they've changed so much since the "good old days", going to hell in a handbasket and all that, yet rebuff any effort to engage you. Suit yourself. Consider this your disengagement. You may post to yourself at leisure...

I dunno. What is coming next? 

Ah, yes, it's always someone else's fault that they didn't understand precisely the intent of your non-commented, uneditorialized posts...


----------



## fjnmusic

"Why can't we all just get along?" asked Jack Nicholson (before he got blowed up by the aliens)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Diver Saves A Tangled Up Sea Turtle. The Sea Turtle's Reaction Had Me Smiling From Ear To Ear! [VIDEO]

Yes, we should all get along ............ regardless of our species. Live and let live.


----------



## FeXL

Mike Rowe: The Hero America Needs Right Now And The One It Deserves



> We need men like Mike Rowe, who, upon hearing that this attorney would sue a wronged store owner on behalf of the thief who stole from him, announced he was appalled and decided to post the pictures of the thief to his Facebook page, where his more than one million followers could see, judge, and shame him. And he dared the lawyer to sue him in response.
> 
> My kingdom for a seat on _that_ jury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Janitor's Revenge: How to annoy people when it snows. [VIDEO]

Here's another one ............. especially suited for those experiencing high humidity on a hot summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dachshund Shaming - YouTube

Bad doxies .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare red sunset aligns with NYC skyline - CNN.com Video

It actually happens twice a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video | Video of rare double whale leap off Newfoundland | Toronto Star

An amazing double breach ............ very rare.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Video | Video of rare double whale leap off Newfoundland | Toronto Star
> 
> An amazing double breach ............ very rare.


I like how she's vamping for the camera as the double breach is happening behind her


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> I like how she's vamping for the camera as the double breach is happening behind her


True ......... and she missed the first-hand experience.


----------



## eMacMan

*Yellowknife threatened by wildfires*

Crews repair scorched section of N.W.T. Highway 3 - North - CBC News

Some of the other stories have the obligatory BS about climate change, but I can remember these big fires 30 and even 50 years ago.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Crews repair scorched section of N.W.T. Highway 3 - North - CBC News
> 
> Some of the other stories have the obligatory BS about climate change, but I can remember these big fires 30 and even 50 years ago.


Just read the _Journals of Susanna Moodie_ for more of the same in centuries past..


----------



## Dr.G.

How to fold an Origami Dachshund | Dachshund Fan Club

For those who want a doxie .............. even a paper doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow! Great story since it is true.

Blind Rescue Dog Saves 14-Year-Old Girl From Drowning! He’s An Absolute HERO! I’m So Amazed! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=703521246368429

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Nothing at all surprising here, but nice to have the obvious confirmed.

Acetaminophen Doesn't Reduce Lower-Back Pain, Study Suggests


> Acetaminophen, the drug found in Tylenol, works no better than a dummy pill at reducing lower-back pain in some people, nor does it help these patients get better any faster, a new study finds.
> 
> 
> 
> The study involved more than 1,600 people in Australia who experienced sudden (acute) lower-back pain, and were randomly assigned to either take acetaminophen tablets regularly three times a day, to take acetaminophen only as needed, or to take placebo tablets. None of the participants were told whether they were taking acetaminophen or a placebo, and they took the tablets until they were pain-free, for up to four weeks.
> People in all three groups took about the same number of days to become pain-free: 17 days in the regular-dose group and the as-needed group, and 16 days in the placebo group. Participants also kept track of their daily pain (on a scale of 1 to 10), and pain scores across the three groups were about the same throughout the study.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg collapse proves risks of getting too close: videographer - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting ............... and scary had they been any closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1397985097142100

Cute ............


----------



## heavyall

eMacMan said:


> Nothing at all surprising here, but nice to have the obvious confirmed.
> 
> Acetaminophen Doesn't Reduce Lower-Back Pain, Study Suggests



Definitely no study needed, almost anyone who has had severe back pain could have told them that!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153093495223228

Amazing acts of stupidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg pareidolia: N.L. residents spot Batman, Angry Birds in icebergs - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Strange iceberg shapes this year here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80ZXXF8hwVw

Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice gesture.

A Homeless Man Was Ignored Every Day.. Until A Stranger Approached Him On Hidden Camera And Did Something MAGICAL. | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dare you not to shed a tear at the end.

Guy gives homeless man winning lottery ticket. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

Hitchbot, the hitchhiking robot, bums 1st ride - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I might give it a ride.


----------



## SINC

Probably too heavy for me to lift into the vehicle!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Probably too heavy for me to lift into the vehicle!


Good point.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1472977506281464

Cute .............. and somewhat true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very well done. Neither are easy to sing well.

Robin Hutton nails national anthems at baseball game - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Ferrari for sale in Corner Brook comes with trip to Italy - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Anyone want a Ferrari???


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!

The fastest Rubik's Cube solver you've ever seen - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ..........

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203796361776833


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Cute ..........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203796361776833


The ball got stuck in the dog's mouth, wouldn't that be dangerous if nobody was around?


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> The ball got stuck in the dog's mouth, wouldn't that be dangerous if nobody was around?


Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Bluenose II now in province of Nova Scotia's control - Nova Scotia - CBC News

She's back .......................


----------



## CubaMark

*Finns beat U.S. with low-tech take on school*

At the start of morning assembly in the state-of-the-art Viikki School here, students’ smartphones disappear. In math class, the teacher shuts off the Smartboard and begins drafting perfect circles on a chalkboard. The students — some of the highest-achieving in the world — cut up graphing paper while solving equations using their clunky plastic calculators.

Finnish students and teachers didn’t need laptops and iPads to get to the top of international education rankings, said Krista Kiuru, minister of education and science at the Finnish Parliament. And officials say they aren’t interested in using them to stay there.

* * *​
The Nordic country uses innovative teaching strategies in the classroom, just generally without incorporating technology. Private schools and charter schools aren’t part of the mix, and all education is essentially free. Powerful teachers unions work hand in hand with the government, which went to great lengths to revamp teacher training. The profession is revered and respected, and government has no bearing on assessing a teacher’s performance in the classroom.

* * *​
Since being labeled the highest-achieving country in the world, Finland has fallen in the rankings, to fifth in reading, 12th in math and fifth in science. But it’s still one of the top countries out of the 14 that belong to the OECD. In the latest PISA rankings, 18 education systems — including Finland’s — outperformed the United States in reading, math and science.

* * *​
The teachers unions work closely and collaboratively with government. Children attend the school closest to home unless they’re looking for something extra, like a school that teaches German. There are no standardized tests until upper secondary students have to demonstrate their knowledge on the country’s matriculation exam. Passing the exam allows a student to go on to university studies.

(Politico)


----------



## CubaMark

*Signs Restaurant introduces diners to sign language*





> Henry Ma practices assembling a salad in the kitchen at Signs Restaurant, taking special care to place the pickled garnish on top. For Ma the opening is especially exciting because it's the first time he gets to work in a business catering to people like him.
> 
> Signs Restaurant is staffed with deaf servers, and is now open for business in Toronto’s busy Yonge and Wellesley area. The restaurant is the first project of its kind in Canada.
> 
> "I think it’s super inspiring," says Christine Nelson from the Bob Rumball Centre for the Deaf. "On behalf of the whole community we’re thrilled to see something like this take place."





> Signs offers customers a chance to learn basic sign language through helpful graphics incorporated in the menu, cheat-sheets placed on tables and wall mounted photographs illustrating signs for common words needed in a restaurant like the names of alcoholic drinks.
> 
> "We expect our customers to order using sign language - our menus are designed in such a way that our customers can do that," says Manikumar. "This will allow our customers to experience the fun of learning something new."


(CBC)


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about cute .................

He Laid On The Floor Next To This Puppy And The Most AMAZING Thing Happened! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Signs Restaurant introduces diners to sign language*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CBC)


A great idea. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bacon Nation: Toronto restaurant caters to bacon-loving foodies - Business - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Mmmmmmm, bacon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The hackers who recovered NASA's lost lunar photos - CNN.com


----------



## Rob

Very interesting indeed! Thanks for the link.


----------



## CubaMark

*This Working Steam Engine Is the Size of an Apartment Block*



_The world's largest functioning triple-expansion steam engine is an unbelievably massive beast of a machine. For 77 years, the 62-foot-high engine—weighing in at 1,000 tons!—powered gigantic flywheels and crankshafts that pumped millions upon millions of gallons of water from west to north London. It was decommissioned in 1980, but brought back to fully-functioning life by a team of retired volunteers who care for the oversized apparatus like it's one of their own.

* * * *​
"An Old Friend" is a lovely little vid about the men who've made the Kempton Steam Museum a second home, and the piece of industrial history they've fixed up.

This "Triple" was one of two installed in 1927 in a custom-built engine house, the realization of an exacting two-year production process by pump manufacturer Worthington-Simpson. The pair worked in tandem until they were taken out of service over three decades ago, and lay dormant until a team of volunteers took on the task of restoring one to its former glory... _

[ame]http://vimeo.com/102016624[/ame]

(Gizmodo)


----------



## Dr.G.

Flap-happy slappy whale puts on a show with his tail - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

That was quite a performance!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That was quite a performance!


True ......... and a live show.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very powerful message.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=847767558574661


----------



## SINC

I'm still laughing! :lmao:

Cop Gets Job Back After Claiming Boner Cream Tainted His Drug Test


----------



## CubaMark

*Al Capone: milk peddler and public health champion?*












> Why is milk dated? Here's an unlikely resource—Alcatraz Island. During a tour of the former federal prison, a U.S. National Park Ranger noted that Al Capone "lobbied for milk bottle dating to ensure the safety of the city's children."





> Capone was the first person to open a soup kitchen to feed the poor during the Depression. At a time of 25 percent unemployment, Capone's kitchens served three meals a day to ensure that everyone who had lost a job could get a meal. Soon, every city and town had a soup kitchen.
> 
> Capone not only opened them, but he would go to the soup kitchens and help serve the meals. These soup kitchens cost Capone thousands of dollars every day to keep running. It is said that Capone had a soft spot for people who were struggling.
> 
> It was reported that one of Capone's family members in Chicago became ill from drinking spoiled milk. At that time, there were no controls on milk production, neither expiration dates nor regulations to prevent adulteration, dilution or skimming off the cream.
> 
> This drew Capone's interest to the milk business, and he saw several things: The milk distribution business had a shady character. Capone was comfortable with shady businesses, but he didn't like to see people, especially children sickened by unwholesome milk. He saw a potentially high profit in milk distribution, and with Prohibition soon to end, he had a fleet of trucks that could easily be used to transport milk.





> Capone's people reportedly kidnapped the union president and used the $50,000 ransom paid for him to purchase the dairy. The dairy was given as a present to Capone's attorney, William Parrillo. Meadowmoor Dairies opened three months before Capone went to prison.


(CarbonCountryMagazine)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet ...........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84DLT4yRcy4


----------



## Dr.G.

Robin Williams Talks To A Gorilla, You Won’t Believe What She Asks Him To Do! I Can’t Stop Laughing! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.

Amazing.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Robin Williams Talks To A Gorilla, You Won’t Believe What She Asks Him To Do! I Can’t Stop Laughing! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.
> 
> Amazing.


OMG!!! 

How lucky was he to experience that. I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## SINC

Yep, that was extraordinary! :clap:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Sweet ...........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84DLT4yRcy4


Yes I saw that as well. 

I wish my own sister loved me like that at her age.... 

But that is another story.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Yes I saw that as well.
> 
> I wish my own sister loved me like that at her age....
> 
> But that is another story.


Such is Life, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Such is Life, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


We get along great now and have since I graduate high school, so don't get me wrong.

But we fought like cats and dogs up until then.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> We get along great now and have since I graduate high school, so don't get me wrong.
> 
> But we fought like cats and dogs up until then.


Welcome to the club, Steve.


----------



## SINC

This is an amazing graphic and 360° look from an Everest climb:

http://everestavalanchetragedy.com/mt-everest-journey.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Winnie the Pooh saga turns 100 years old today - Manitoba - CBC News

Happy birthday, Winnie.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> This is an amazing graphic and 360° look from an Everest climb:
> 
> http://everestavalanchetragedy.com/mt-everest-journey.html


Wow, that was good. I liked the trip up as as well. It sure shows why it is such an accomplishment to get to the top.


----------



## Macfury

I think Base 2 would just about do it for me.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I think Base 2 would just about do it for me.


You are doing well! 

I don't think I could get to base camp alive at this point in my life.


----------



## CubaMark

*The Dying Russians*










_The deaths kept piling up. People—men and women—were falling, or perhaps jumping, off trains and out of windows; asphyxiating in country houses with faulty wood stoves or in apartments with jammed front-door locks; getting hit by cars that sped through quiet courtyards or plowed down groups of people on a sidewalk; drowning as a result of diving drunk into a lake or ignoring sea-storm warnings or for no apparent reason; poisoning themselves with too much alcohol, counterfeit alcohol, alcohol substitutes, or drugs; and, finally, dropping dead at absurdly early ages from heart attacks and strokes.

Back in the United States after a trip to Russia, I cried on a friend’s shoulder. I was finding all this death not simply painful but impossible to process. “It’s not like there is a war on,” I said.

“But there is,” said my friend, a somewhat older and much wiser reporter than I. “This is what civil war actually looks like. “It’s not when everybody starts running around with guns. It’s when everybody starts dying.”_

(The New York Review of Books)


----------



## Dr.G.

Therapy dog helps calm back-to-school jitters at N.S. high school | CTV Atlantic News

Interesting.


----------



## CubaMark

*Kids For Cash: Inside One of the Nation's Most Shocking Juvenile Justice Scandals*










_...thousands of children in Pennsylvania were jailed by two corrupt judges who received $2.6 million in kickbacks from the builders and owners of private prison facilities. 

We hear from two of the youth: Charlie Balasavage was sent to juvenile detention after his parents unknowingly bought him a stolen scooter; Hillary Transue was detained for creating a MySpace page mocking her assistant high school principal. They were both 14 years old and were sentenced by the same judge, Judge Mark Ciavarella, who is now in jail himself — serving a 28-year sentence. Balasavage and Transue are featured in the new documentary, "Kids for Cash," by filmmaker Robert May_

(NPR: Democracy Now!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Young Red Sox fan gives away baseball, steals America's heart | MLB.com

A kind gesture.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Young Red Sox fan gives away baseball, steals America's heart | MLB.com
> 
> A kind gesture.


What a great thing for a young guy to do! :clap:

PS, stolen for SAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a great thing for a young guy to do! :clap:
> 
> PS, stolen for SAP.


True ................ good idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man saved JFK's life with a coconut - CNN.com Video

An interesting and historic story.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - British woman finds world's most venomous spider in her groceries - The Weather Network

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Can I be turned away at the border for saying I've smoked pot? - The Globe and Mail

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613848415340254

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Northern Lights May Ignite in Northeast, Central US Skies: Where to See Rare Show

This would be my first time seeing the Northern Lights in all the years I have been in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Caught on tape: Kids hit by car - CNN.com Video

An amazing escape from a possible tragedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rory McIlroy's Tee Shot Lands in Spectator's Pocket | Bleacher Report

How could it land in someone's pocked???????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

VIDEO: Bryan Cranston's hilarious 'One-Man MLB show' - CBSSports.com

Hopefully, the SF Giants will make the post-season playoffs. We shall see .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Parents Surprise Kids With A New Puppy.

Sweet .......


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Young Red Sox fan gives away baseball, steals America's heart | MLB.com
> 
> A kind gesture.


Sweet kid. Obviously he was raised right.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Can I be turned away at the border for saying I've smoked pot? - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Interesting.


What a stupid question for border guards to be asking in the first place. 

But based on his public admission alone Justin Trudeau should never be let into the US. But I am quite sure they will let it slide because... well you know, he is a dauphin and the heir apparent.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613848415340254
> 
> Cute.


What an interesting experiment and piece of public art. 

In Canadian terms "Participaction" at its best. Kudos.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Northern Lights May Ignite in Northeast, Central US Skies: Where to See Rare Show
> 
> *This would be my first time seeing the Northern Lights in all the years I have been in Canada.*


Wow! Really? Too bad for you. 

I have seen the in the Ottawa region a number of times as well as on Cavendish beach in PEI.

Maybe you need to get out more at night.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Caught on tape: Kids hit by car - CNN.com Video
> 
> An amazing escape from a possible tragedy.


Good God!!! 

How could the driver not be charged with anything??? That is outrageous!


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Rory McIlroy's Tee Shot Lands in Spectator's Pocket | Bleacher Report
> 
> How could it land in someone's pocked???????????????????


Too funny! It was handled with great diplomacy.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> VIDEO: Bryan Cranston's hilarious 'One-Man MLB show' - CBSSports.com
> 
> Hopefully, the SF Giants will make the post-season playoffs. We shall see .............


That was very well done... Bryan Cranston is really coming into his own. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> That was very well done... Bryan Cranston is really coming into his own. :clap:


Yes, it was a bit of a lark, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## JAMG

*September 19th - A milestone in Computer history*

Scott Fahlman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
A brilliant career reduced to 3 characters
but what 3 characters they were.


----------



## CubaMark

*Mystery glow over the Pacific Ocean*



A pilot and his co-pilot have spotted a mysterious orange and red glow over the Pacific Ocean.

The strange lights were spotted south of the Russian peninsula Kamchatka during the flight of a Boeing 747-8 from Hong Kong to Anchorage, Alaska.

And while no explanation has yet been given, it's thought that they may have originated from the explosion of a huge volcano under the surface of the ocean.

Dutch pilot JPC van Heijst explained on PBase how, five hours into the ten-hour flight, they spotted an intense flash of light like a lightning bolt, directed vertically up in the distance.

This was then followed by a deep red and orange glow 20 minutes later.

And the experience left van Heijst somewhat perturbed, owing to the lack of an explanation for what happened.

(DailyMail)


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.

Do the Tartaria Tablets contain evidence of earliest known writing system? | Ancient Origins

Ten Amazing Artifacts from the Ancient World | Ancient Origins


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!

Gregg Ernst's Guinness World Record awarded 21 years late - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> *Mystery glow over the Pacific Ocean*
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot and his co-pilot have spotted a mysterious orange and red glow over the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> The strange lights were spotted south of the Russian peninsula Kamchatka during the flight of a Boeing 747-8 from Hong Kong to Anchorage, Alaska.
> 
> And while no explanation has yet been given, it's thought that they may have originated from the explosion of a huge volcano under the surface of the ocean.
> 
> Dutch pilot JPC van Heijst explained on PBase how, five hours into the ten-hour flight, they spotted an intense flash of light like a lightning bolt, directed vertically up in the distance.
> 
> This was then followed by a deep red and orange glow 20 minutes later.
> 
> And the experience left van Heijst somewhat perturbed, owing to the lack of an explanation for what happened.
> 
> (DailyMail)


Yeah I saw that a while back as well... very strange. 

Imagine being the pilot seeing that... thank goodness he could photograph it so that people wouldn't think he was crazy claiming what he saw.


----------



## Dr.G.

UFOs???? (unidentified floating objects)

News - Hundreds of algae balls wash up on Australia's Dee Why Beach - The Weather Network


----------



## SINC

Monarch butterflies anyone?

Weird cloud on radar maps wasn't caused by weather | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/28/w...s-on-humans-arrival-in-the-americas.html?_r=0

A challenge to the "Clovis-first" theory.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Canadian man facing charges after being caught with 51 live turtles stuffed down his pants - The Weather Network

Strange ........................


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> News - Canadian man facing charges after being caught with 51 live turtles stuffed down his pants - The Weather Network
> 
> Strange ........................


What irks me in this case is that someone can drag a dog chained behind a vehicle to it's death and that is at tops 1 or 2 years incarceration (but it almost never happens that the maximum is applied), and possibly with some additional monetary penalty or added community service. 

And often they essentially go free on a suspended conviction. 

These people can be really dangerous... often serial killers start out with animals as a training ground before moving on to human victims.

These crimes need to be taken more seriously.

The penalties for animal abuse in general are far too light... but ironically in this case, I think far too harsh. 

But then again this really isn't so much a case of animal abuse (which it is) but more one of a Customs infraction...

Funny how that works.


----------



## Dr.G.

You make some valid points, screature, re animal abuse. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

New device in the works to catch texting drivers

Good.

I was on the Hawg in the inside lane beside some idiot in the outside lane last week who was texting while driving. Pretty hard to miss, the sun was already down & the screen was lighting up her face. Tried to catch her attention & waggle my finger at her, she was too engrossed.

Took a chance, slowed down a bit then moved over in my lane right beside her vehicle. Dropped a gear, rolled on the throttle hard (the pipes bark a bit at full power), when I got right beside her door I blew the horn, too. Couldn't have been more than 2 feet away. I think she wet herself.

Very cathartic...


----------



## Macfury

Saw a lady driving hands-free down my street--eating a bowl of cereal. This is why the focused emphasis on texting seems a little misplaced.



FeXL said:


> New device in the works to catch texting drivers
> 
> Good.
> 
> I was on the Hawg in the inside lane beside some idiot in the outside lane last week who was texting while driving. Pretty hard to miss, the sun was already down & the screen was lighting up her face. Tried to catch her attention & waggle my finger at her, she was too engrossed.
> 
> Took a chance, slowed down a bit then moved over in my lane right beside her vehicle. Dropped a gear, rolled on the throttle hard (the pipes bark a bit at full power), when I got right beside her door I blew the horn, too. Couldn't have been more than 2 feet away. I think she wet herself.
> 
> Very cathartic...


----------



## FeXL

Where's the hue & cry from the progs?

Schools stockpile grenade launchers, M16 rifles, armored vehicles and other military equipment



> Nearly two dozen legal, civil rights, and education advocacy organizations recently sent a letter to the U.S. departments of Defense, Justice and Education to plead with federal officials to stop sending military equipment, weapons and armored vehicles to public schools.
> 
> The move comes as an increasing number of school districts across the country take part in the Department of Defense’s Excess Property Program, commonly known as the 1033 program. The Huffington Post reports that at least 20 schools have taken in military-grade equipment, from grenade launchers to laptops, since the program started in 1997.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Saw a lady driving hands-free down my street--eating a bowl of cereal. This is why the focused emphasis on texting seems a little misplaced.


Can't disagree but, hey, it's a start.


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: Once You See This, You'll Never Look At Pizza Boxes The Same Way Again. [VIDEO]

A unique use of a pizza box.


----------



## WCraig

Dr.G. said:


> WATCH: Once You See This, You'll Never Look At Pizza Boxes The Same Way Again. [VIDEO]
> 
> A unique use of a pizza box.


Another Flash video. Given all the security issues with Flash, I simply don't bother with Flash anymore. If you could, it would be nice if you'd indicate "(Flash)" for such videos so folks like me can skip past it.

Craig


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=673057499455262

Sounds like one of our doxies when she snores.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iconic photo, Wait for Me Daddy has dual meaning for B.C. boy now senior | CTV News

An interesting story behind the iconic picture.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Iconic photo, Wait for Me Daddy has dual meaning for B.C. boy now senior | CTV News
> 
> An interesting story behind the iconic picture.


A powerful photo - made all the more complex now that I know the family's story. Still, the essence remains that of the bond between father and son. Powerful and moving.

Thanks, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> A powerful photo - made all the more complex now that I know the family's story. Still, the essence remains that of the bond between father and son. Powerful and moving.
> 
> Thanks, Marc.


Very true, Mark. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

60 Signs You're Way Past Middle AgeÂ*|Â*Perry Block

Sad, but most are all too true.

These are some of the ones I like ..... and DO remember ............

14. Unlike somebody who is 40, somebody who is 60 does not think Winky Dink is just another cutesy name for you know what!

15. Somebody who is 60 has black and white memories. 

16. Somebody who is 40 thinks of Peggy Lipton as an obscure old-time TV actress who is the mother of actress Rashida Jones, not as the hot unobtainable chick sandwiched in between the two no-talented lummoxes on The Mod Squad. 

17. Somebody who is 40 may well think Buffalo Bob is a talking buffalo. 

18. Somebody who is 40 does not think it is hilarious when you shout out "I want my Maypo!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Cheerios commercial with a gay couple and their adopted daughter is adorable.

Give the folks at General Mills credit for an ad that touches at the strings of what it is like to be a parent, regardless of your gender or relationship. A child needs love in the final analysis.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKuQrKeGe6g

Of course, they are used to thinking outside of the norm at General Mills. "And a puppy ...." Good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gourds grow great in plastic bubble | The Chronicle Herald

They grow them big here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## CubaMark

_This is an engrossing and somewhat frightening read.... _

*The Most Ambitious Environmental Lawsuit Ever*

_Each hour, Louisiana loses about a football field’s worth of land. Each day, the state loses nearly the accumulated acreage of every football stadium in the N.F.L. Were this rate of land loss applied to New York, Central Park would disappear in a month. Manhattan would vanish within a year and a half. The last of Brooklyn would dissolve four years later. New Yorkers would notice this kind of land loss. The world would notice this kind of land loss. 

But the hemorrhaging of Louisiana’s coastal wetlands has gone largely unremarked upon beyond state borders. This is surprising, because the wetlands, apart from their unique ecological significance and astounding beauty, buffer the impact of hurricanes that threaten not just New Orleans but also the port of South Louisiana, the nation’s largest; just under 10 percent of the country’s oil reserves; a quarter of its natural-gas supply; a fifth of its oil-refining capacity; and the gateway to its internal waterway system. The attenuation of Louisiana, like any environmental disaster carried beyond a certain point, is a national-security threat.

Where does it go, this vanishing land? It sinks into the sea. The Gulf of Mexico is encroaching northward, while the marshes are deteriorating from within, starved by a lack of river sediment and poisoned by seawater. Since 2011, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration has delisted more than 30 place names from Plaquemines Parish alone. English Bay, Bay Jacquin, Cyprien Bay, Skipjack Bay and Bay Crapaud have merged like soap bubbles into a single amorphous body of water. The lowest section of the Mississippi River Delta looks like a maple leaf that has been devoured down to its veins by insects. The sea is rising along the southeast coast of Louisiana faster than it is anywhere else in the world._

(NYTimes)


----------



## Dr.G.

5-year-old basketball player suits up for Utah Jazz - CBC Sports - Basketball - NBA

Touching ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

When They Brought These Wolves Into The Park, They Had No Idea This Would Happen - The Meta Picture

Did not know that this could happen.


----------



## Rob

No, I didn't know that. 

Very interesting link.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rob said:


> No, I didn't know that.
> 
> Very interesting link.


I thought so too, Rob.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=794637360575239&set=vb.170365236335791&type=2&theater

The ultimate non-technical "selfie".


----------



## Dr.G.

Bill Cosby struck by N.L. rescue story - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

A unique story.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=742496802460706

For all the dog lovers out there in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Incredible, Folding Design Could Change How Doors Work | Smart News | Smithsonian

Cool door.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=567099853418954

Cute .................


----------



## eMacMan

*Grizzly Tales!*

A couple of close encounters of the worst kind.

Man mauled by B.C. grizzly bear â€”Â and shot by hunting partner trying to rescue him | National Post


> A 56-year-old man is recovering in a Calgary hospital after getting mauled by a grizzly bear while hunting Sunday morning near the southern B.C. town of Fernie.
> A spokesman for STARS air ambulance says a crew responded to an emergency call just before 9:30 a.m.
> David Fairbanks says the man was not only attacked, but also shot by his hunting partner who was trying to neutralize the animal.
> B.C.’s environment ministry says the hunting partner managed to kill the bear and was not injured in the incident.


Also this from back in September
‘A double whammy': Missing Calgary hunter found dead after grizzly bear attack | National Post


> A missing Calgary hunter has been found dead after a grizzly bear attack in Kananaskis Country.
> He went hunting near the Picklejar Creek Trail on Saturday morning, but didn’t return home that evening as expected. His family reported him missing to police Sunday morning.
> Rick Cross was found dead by search teams Monday. RCMP also recovered his rifle but did not say whether he had attempted to fire it.
> “During the search today, we discovered his remains,” said Const. Virgil Bitz of the Kananaskis RCMP. “He sustained severe trauma from a grizzly bear attack.”


----------



## Dr.G.

This Porcupine Got So Excited That He Started TALKING! How Is This Even Possible!?

Talking porcupines?????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of St. John's .................

The Longest Continuously Inhabited Cities in the Americas | WOE


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing ....................... :clap::clap::clap:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=679318775433016


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1524387061035504

Personally, while I grew up on these foods and delicacies, I have never liked gefilte fish. L'chaim (to life).


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824514680926588

Talk about a smart cat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBlRbrB_Gnc

A unique safety clip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Century-old notebook from Antarctic expedition found - CNN.com
Amazing that the pencil citations lasted this long.


----------



## Dr.G.

VIDEO: Basketball golf trick shot video is impressive - CBSSports.com

Talk about trick shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

5 strange facts about candy corn - CNN.com

Full disclosure -- Back in the day, I loved candy corn.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU6S3-cXtKs#t=69


----------



## Dr.G.

Epic phone prank stumps customer - CNN.com Video

Anyone want their vitamins this way?


----------



## CubaMark

*The Dialect Atlas of Newfoundland and Labrador*



_This interactive online dialect atlas documents the geographical (and to some degree social) distribution of many features of the traditional dialects of English spoken in the Canadian province of Newfoundland and Labrador. Newfoundland and Labrador English is noted for its distinctiveness within North America, as well as for its considerable regional variation._

(Memorial University)


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it is an interesting atlas, Mark. People here in Lunenburg can't believe that I spent 37 years in St. John's and don't sound more like a Newfoundlander. I think that I have lost a great deal of my New York City accent, but people still smile when I say words like dog, coffee, ball, talk, etc.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is an interesting atlas, Mark. People here in Lunenburg can't believe that I spent 37 years in St. John's and don't sound more like a Newfoundlander. I think that I have lost a great deal of my New York City accent, but people still smile when I say words like dog, coffee, ball, talk, etc.


 Looking forward to our first in-person conversation, Marc. Let's hope it's not too far off.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Looking forward to our first in-person conversation, Marc. Let's hope it's not too far off.


That would be great, Mark. Someday ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOqbTHl7b1M

A powerful video filmed in St. John's, NL, with an important message.


----------



## Dr.G.

A funny Lunenburg, NS spoof.

Iconic schooner Bluenose II to become a fish n' chips shop | This is That with Pat Kelly and Peter Oldring | CBC Radio


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=970355419648454

Dare you to guess the ending ...................


----------



## SINC

Monument To Apple's Jobs Removed In Russia After CEO Comes Out


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute .............

A Tiny Hamster Takes on Competitive Eater Takeru Kobayashi in an Adorable Hot Dog Eating Contest


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RmhGYRs99o&list=UUtagGjDO8X1rBROhmSQXZsA

Interesting and historical.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget ..................
George Lawrence Price was last Canadian soldier killed in First World War - Canada - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152675766554588

Cute. A fine example of low tech fun.


----------



## CubaMark

*That Air Canada crash in Edmonton last week - the media reports and airline statements made it sound like a pretty minor incident (blown tire; landing gear collapse, people shaken up, minor injuries). But man-o-man, it could have been a helluvalot worse:*

*Air Canada propeller crashes through aircraft fuselage hitting passenger in the head in emergency landing*




A woman has described how she is “lucky” to be alive after being hit in the head by a part of an aircraft’s propeller that had sliced through the plane's fuselage following an emergency landing.

Christina Kurylo was on board an Air Canada flight that was forced to make an emergency landing shortly after take-off on Thursday, after a tire on one of the plane's wheels blew as it was departing Calgary.

“I’m really lucky. It could have been a million times worse,” Ms Kurylo told Global News. “I could have died, you know, you never know what could have happened.”

The plane was forced to make an emergency landing at Edmonton International Airport, Canada, as the winds were too strong for the plane to turn back to Calgary.​
(Independent UK)


----------



## Dr.G.

This product made its debut during WWI - CNN.com Video

Be sure to zip up this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Combining a teddy bear and a Shih Tzu - CNN.com Video

Cute ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=739367552799137

So very touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Baby elephant survives 14 attacking lions - GrindTV.com

Wow!!! Courage combined with luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003833922965461

Turkeys playing soccer???????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

UFO visitors: Alien astronaut created in ancient stone carving mystery grows - Hartford Top News | Examiner.com

Strange.


----------



## CubaMark

*Typeface Design Contract Saves Beggar from the Streets*



diesel explosion in 1993 changed Cui Xianren’s life forever. In seconds, the blast burned Cui’s face beyond recognition and crippled both his hands. Three months of care in the hospital saved his life, but he only regained use of his index fingers and right ring finger.

After being discharged, Cui chose to leave his home in the Huiqi Manchu Ethnic Town of Wangkui, Heilongjiang province and live as a beggar rather than burden his wife. Armed with only three years of elementary education, he devoted 10 hours each day to teaching himself the art of calligraphy.










Now 49 years old, Cui’s life looks set to change again thanks to his discovery by Founder Type.

The popular Chinese typeface company announced it had licensed Cui’s unique handwriting for its new “Xianren” font last week.

According to the contract, Beijing Founder Electronics will pay Cui a 50,000 yuan advance to write 1,000 characters during the first phase of development. He will also receive royalties from the font’s sale for the next 50 years after it becomes available for purchase.

(Beijing Today)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZVJytPS74g

A unique commercial.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/142464853/hendo-hoverboards-worlds-first-real-hoverboard

Unique technology if true.


----------



## CubaMark

*One Man's Quest to Build a Mind-Warping 4-D Videogame*

_Physicists can't show it. Writers can't describe it. Artists can't draw it. To experience four-dimensional space, you have to play in it. _

* * *​
Most of us think of time as the fourth dimension, but modern physics theorizes that there is a fourth spatial dimension as well—not width, height, or length but something else that we can't experience through our physical senses. From this fourth dimension, we would be able to see every angle of the three-dimensional world at once, much as we three-dimensional beings can take in the entirety of a two-dimensional plane. Mathematician Bernhard Riemann came up with the concept in the 19th century, and physicists, artists, and philosophers have struggled with it ever since. 

* * *​
...for the past five years, ten Bosch has been trying to take us directly into it, in the form of a videogame called Miegakure. The game, essentially a series of puzzles, augments the usual arsenal of in-game movement by allowing the player's avatar, with the press of a button, to travel along the fourth spatial dimension. Building something so ambitious has consumed ten Bosch's life. Chris Hecker, a friend and fellow game designer, marvels that ten Bosch “can't even see the game he's making.” Ten Bosch, who is 30, describes his daily schedule as “wake up, work on the game, go get lunch somewhere, work on the game, go to sleep.” Even after toiling for half a decade, he is still only about 75 percent done.

* * *​
You control a small, seemingly Japanese man who lives in a cubic landscape dotted with trees and rocks and Torii gates, the kind you see at Shinto shrines to mark, in ten Bosch's words, “the separation between the sacred and the normal.” Although Miegakure is built upon the math of four-dimensional space, the game is also infused with the ethos of Japanese gardens. 2 The game's title is a reference to that tradition, an aesthetic principle that means “hide and reveal.”

“You can never see the whole garden at once,” ten Bosch says. “So you're always imagining the parts you can't see. It makes the garden feel larger than it really is and maybe more intriguing than it really is.”

* * *​
But our inability to see all the dimensions of a 4-D world doesn't mean that we can't navigate it, that we can't reach out and feel it with our digital fingertips. What makes Miegakure extraordinary is that it allows our species, for the first time in its history, to enter a four-dimensional space and manipulate it, like blind scientists patting a hyper-elephant.

(Wired)


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Blizzards of the Century: Six insane North American snowstorms - The Weather Network

Interesting ................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152386186593246

Did not expect this ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

It Might Be The Most Mind-Boggling Photograph Humanity Has Ever Taken

I always wanted to be an astronomer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It Might Be The Most Mind-Boggling Photograph Humanity Has Ever Taken
> 
> I always wanted to be an astronomer.


Great pic Marc. One of the main supports on the tripod that holds my large Antares telescope has broken and I have tried twice to glue it to no avail. I bought a new kind of glue specially for the job today and may soon have the big one to use again. For the past year or so, I have been using my smaller Polaris backup telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wall at factory collapses, leaving cars buried in salt - CNN.com

Wall at salt warehouse collapses, leaving cars buried in mountain of white


----------



## CubaMark

Edgar Allan Poe, _cosmologist_ ?


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=928736753805626

Cute ...............


----------



## CubaMark

*From the snowstorm in New Brunswick...*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

911 dispatcher breaks rules to save tot's life - CNN Video

Quite the success story.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - The Other Side: See the phases of the Moon from a whole new perspective - The Weather Network

An interesting perspective.


----------



## CubaMark

*Half the DNA on the NYC Subway Matches No Known Organism*



> The results of a massive new DNA sequencing project on the New York City subway have just been published. And yup, there's a lot of bacteria on the subway—though we know most of it is harmless. What's really important, though, is what we don't know about it.
> 
> The PathoMap project, which involved sampling turnstiles, benches, and keypads at 466 stations, found 15,152 life-forms in total, half of which were bacterial. The Wall Street Journal has created a fun, interactive microbial map of the subway out of the data, showing where on the lines the bacteria "associated with" everything from mozzarella cheese to staph infections was found.





> The next most prevalent type of DNA, though, was cucumber. Cucumber? When was the last time you saw someone gnawing on a cucumber on the subway?





> nitial database searches with subway DNA, for instance, turned up false matches to the Tasmanian devil, the Himalayan yak and the Mediterranean fruit fly—all creatures highly unlikely to be found in a New York transit system.


(Gizmodo)


----------



## SINC

I read that early this morning and wondered how the hell some of that stuff even got there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I read that early this morning and wondered how the hell some of that stuff even got there.


I rode the NYC subways for years .................. I can see this happening somewhat easily ............... especially after midnight. XX)


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


I've seen worse, CM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The long-lost Apollo 11 artifacts discovered in Neil Armstrong’s closet - The Washington Post


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1480056058874103

Cute ............... albeit quite real for some of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mars mysteries: Giant plumes, the jelly doughnut and more - Technology & Science - CBC News

Very interesting ................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152008363537474

Luckily, I am a NY Rangers fan.


----------



## CubaMark

The utter stupidity of some people on this planet....

Parents are giving children anti-vax bleach enemas to cure autism


----------



## FeXL

Judging by some of the baseless, science-less hegemony I see people believe in, this doesn't surprise me in the least.

May as well believe in AGW or the superiority of renewable energy. Oh, wait...


----------



## FeXL

Anybody have a Lenovo computer?

You Had One Job, Lenovo



> When Lenovo preinstalled Superfish adware on its laptops, it betrayed its customers and sold out their security. It did it for no good reason, and it may not even have known what it was doing. I’m not sure which is scarier. The various news reports of this catastrophe don’t quite convey the sheer horror and disbelief with which any technically minded person is now reacting to Lenovo’s screw-up. *Security researcher Marc Rogers wrote that it’s “quite possibly the single worst thing I have seen a manufacturer do to its customer base. … I cannot overstate how evil this is.” He’s right. The Lenovo Superfish security hole is really, really bad.*


M'bold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: NASA video shows how dust from Sahara Desert fuels Amazon rain forest - The Globe and Mail

An interesting NASA study.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Anybody have a Lenovo computer?
> 
> You Had One Job, Lenovo
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.


Nope, but now this:

Lenovo to allay security concerns with free McAfee LiveSafe | Reuters


----------



## CubaMark

*How things might have gone differently....*










(Zinn Education Project / ZEP Facebook)


----------



## Macfury

How can a telegram have a pen signature attached to it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bridgewater couple recreates famous painting Nova Scotia style - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Cute ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

At First, It Looks Like A Normal Tree. But You Won't Believe What's Growing On It - Dose - Your Daily Dose of Amazing

The money tree.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> How can a telegram have a pen signature attached to it?


Although with a title of "Telegram", the document is on Vietnamese government letterhead. A quick search turns up no other discussion of this issue.

The validity of the document isn't in question - you can find it at the U.S. Government National Archive online.


----------



## Macfury

I'm not suggesting it's a fake. I just don't understand what it is I'm looking at. If it was received by the US government as a telegram, how can it have a signature on it? It's not a fax machine.



CubaMark said:


> Although with a title of "Telegram", the document is on Vietnamese government letterhead. A quick search turns up no other discussion of this issue.
> 
> The validity of the document isn't in question - you can find it at the U.S. Government National Archive online.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting discussion presented in this article.

Is there life beyond Earth? Do we even want to know? - The Washington Post


----------



## Dr.G.

Jordyn Leopold's heartfelt letter gets an assist in her daddy's deadline-day deal - The Globe and Mail

A nice human interest/hockey story.


----------



## CubaMark

*Return to Cuba or die: healthcare woes ended this refugee's American Dream*

_Julian Esnart Wilson needs to take costly medicine every day to stay alive, but is not covered by Medicaid. Now, he hopes to crowdfund a flight back to Havana​_
When he went to refill his medications at a local pharmacy, he learned he wasn’t covered in Port Arthur. “The pharmacist told me every state’s system is totally independent; my insurance from Florida wouldn’t work in Texas.” Esnart applied for Medicaid in his new state, but was denied.

Esnart counted the days without medication. One, two, three, all the way to 43. His sister in Cuba managed to find someone to deliver one of his four pills from home, but that was only a temporary solution. “I knew it was a matter of time before my body would begin to collapse”, he explained to me.

How could a country with so many resources charge $5,000 or more per month for medications when impoverished Cuba dispensed them for free? 

(TheGuardian)


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> *How could a country with so many resources charge $5,000 or more per month for medications when impoverished Cuba dispensed them for free? *


*

Cuba is impoverished because it dispenses everything for free.*


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Cuba is impoverished _because_ it dispenses everything for free.


Yeah. That's it. A 50+ year-old trade and financial embargo by the region's largest economy had absolutely nothing to do with it. Uh-huh.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=891091654289627

Unique illusions.


----------



## CubaMark

Conan O'Brien's Cuba episode aired last night - you can catch all the segments online. This one is particularly funny - his tour of Havana's museum of rum:

*Conan Visits The Havana Club Rum Museum @ TeamCoco.com*

I wonder if Gretel is prepared for her newfound internet fame...?


----------



## SINC

Too bad it is by Conan, the single worst would be comic I ever saw. I have learned never to bother with anything he does. It is always awful.


----------



## Macfury

You're sure to be disappointed SINC--none of these Cuba videos feature the Gaseous Wiener.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203680873725694

Cute. Our doxies would never do this for me.


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


I wanna do it!


----------



## SINC

CIA hacked iPhone, iPad and Mac security Snowden documents reveal extent of privacy invasion


----------



## FeXL

Don't mind the sound of this.

France Cracks Down on Planned Obsolescence



> It's annoying enough when a recently purchased oven or dishwasher breaks just a couple years after you buy it. But it's even more frustrating when the broken appliance can't be fixed, either because repairs are prohibitively expensive or the necessary parts are no longer being made.
> 
> For the French, that's a frustration that could soon disappear, thanks to a new government edict cracking down on planned obsolescence—the practice of intentionally designing products with a brief life span so that consumers have to purchase them more frequently.


Further:



> Despite what you might imagine, France isn't requiring manufacturers to produce goods that will last for a certain number of months or years. Instead, a decree that went into effect this month requires manufacturers to notify shoppers of each product's expected lifespan. The idea is simple: If companies have to admit that their goods won't last, they'll be shamed into making TVs, vacuums, smartphones, and other gadgets that last longer.


I also have no issues with the 2 year warranty talked about in the article.


----------



## SINC

^

This is a great idea and one that cannot come here soon enough. :clap:


----------



## Macfury

I don't need any of this info to be supplied by government edict, or a government-ordered two-year warranty that will simply increase the price of goods. In many cases, I am happy to buy a cheap piece of junk that will serve my needs for a short time.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> In many cases, I am happy to buy a cheap piece of junk that will serve my needs for a short time.


I can't disagree with your observation. However, what makes this proposal resonate with me is my experience with what I would consider mid-range quality microwaves & toasters.

We bought our first microwave over 20 years ago. Paid somewhere around $150 for it. Lasted around 14 years. Bought another one. Paid about the same amount. Lasted 4 years. Bought another one. Paid about the same amount. Lasted 2 years. Bought another one. Paid about the same amount. Less than 2 years later, it's starting to make strange noises.

Very similar experience with toasters, we're on our 4th one in the same time period.

I don't classify $150 for a microwave as "junk". That's the $75 special. I also don't classify $80 for a toaster as "junk". That's the $25 special.

I dislike gov't interference in my life as much as most, perhaps even more. However, there needs to be something done for people who spend good money on supposedly decent quality merchandise & have it crap out long before its time.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> However, there needs to be something done for people who spend good money on supposedly decent quality merchandise & have it crap out long before its time.


Here's the thing--the companies will provide the warranty demanded by the government and raise the price to cover the warranty. There will be no improved quality at the same price. Only consumer blowback will change the landscape.


----------



## Dr.G.

At first, it looks like a smart car. Open the hatch, and it becomes a holy-crap-that's-genius car.

Amazing!


----------



## CubaMark

*Why Norway is not panicking about the oil price collapse*



> Norway is not a member of theOrganisation of the Petroleum Exporting Countries(OPEC), and in principle it sets prices based on the current market. But with OPEC having a virtual monopoly on global pricing, Norway in effect remains subject to the cartel’s pricing decisions. Norway is thus vulnerable to the volatility in oil pricing, and with regard to the structure of the sector and its role in the Norwegian economy, this vulnerability is extended throughout the society as a whole.
> 
> With the unsettling and dramatic slide in oil prices since June 2014, Norway has of course been substantially affected. Two months ago, Statistics Norway cut this year’s GDP forecast from 2.1% to 1% on the back of lower prices. A few days later the central bank unexpectedly cut interest rates to an all-time low of 1.25% to help stimulate the economy. Some 12,000 jobs are being cut as the oil industry pares back about 10% of its workforce, and there are fears that nearly 30,000 more could follow.





> Last month, Norwegian prime minister Erna Solberg and finance minister Siv Jensen held a press conference on the situation, underlining that the government is prepared to take action if this becomes necessary, but that for the time being, the state budget is sufficiently capable of containing the situation. This means there are currently no plans to make cuts to the budget to cope with lower revenues.
> 
> _Sovereign wealth_
> 
> The big advantage that Norway has is the US$860bn (£565bn) Norwegian Government Pension Fund Global into which the oil money is deposited. Intended as an investment for future generations, it is the largest sovereign wealth fund in the world.
> 
> Norway owns an estimated 1% of global stocks and is considered to be the largest state owner of European stocks. For a country with a population just over 5m, this is a position of remarkable economic strength – thanks primarily to petroleum. The revenue of the sector is not only important as an economic boost, but also as the foundation of the Norwegian welfare state.
> 
> The government is able to spend up to 4% of the fund every year to finance its budget, albeit for investments rather than direct spending. This year, despite a substantial increase to the level of spending, it will still only run to about 3% of the total. This is also a country in which unemployment is very low – below 4%.


(WEF)


----------



## Macfury

Another reason Norway is not panicking--it keeps selling off its oil holdings because it is aware a government cannot successfully run an oil company.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Another reason Norway is not panicking--it keeps selling off its oil holdings because it is aware a government cannot successfully run an oil company.


You're _so_ right, MF. And that $850-bn reserve fund is proof positive of Norway's government's ineptitude. Utter morons, the lot of 'em.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> You're _so_ right, MF. And that $850-bn reserve fund is proof positive of Norway's government's ineptitude. Utter morons, the lot of 'em.


You're out of your depth here CM. Clearly you haven't been following policy on Statoil at all. I'd get into a debate on it, but your modus has been to immediately tuck tail 'tween legs and abandon the thread when confronted.


----------



## SINC

Unusual:

Germanwings Flight 4U9525 crashed in identical spot as 1953 air disaster in French Alps near Barcelonette


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/boom99.7/p...61552.222336294466387/954716361228373/?type=1

I get dizzy just looking at the picture.


----------



## CubaMark

*Woman medicated in a psychiatric ward until she said Obama didn't follow her on Twitter*

Kam Brock's car was seized by the NYPD in a bogus drug bust (they found no drugs, seized it anyway) and then they arrested her because she got upset and took her to a mental hospital. She tried to tell the doc that she was a good person, and cited the (true) fact that Obama followed her on Twitter.

She was given an injection to knock her out, taken to a mental hospital, and held against her will until she recanted. She was diagnosed bipolar and was forcibly medicated and sent to group therapy. No one checked to see whether she was one of the president's 644,000 Twitter follows.

_Kam Brock, from Long Island, claims she suffered an eight day ordeal at the facility during which she was wrongly told she has bipolar disorder and made to attend group therapy.

The Jamaican-born 32-year-old was also given forced injections and powerful sedatives during the incident, according to her lawyer Michael Lamsoff.

The New York Daily News reported that Ms Brock had to “state that Obama was not following her on Twitter” in order to be released from Harlem Hospital._​
(The Independent UK via BoingBoing)


----------



## Macfury

Nothing good can come from associating with Obama.


----------



## CubaMark

*An engaging account of adventure in space (and on land)*

*Learning to Spacewalk*
*A cosmonaut remembers the exhilaration-and terror-of his first space mission*










_When my four-year-old daughter, Vika, saw me take my first steps in space, I later learned, she hid her face in her hands and cried.

“What is he doing? What is he doing?” she wailed. “Please tell Daddy to get back inside.”

My elderly father, too, was upset. Not understanding that the purpose of my mission was to show that man could survive in open space, he expressed his distress to journalists who had gathered at my parents’ home.

“Why is he acting like a juvenile delinquent?” he shouted in frustration. “Everyone else can complete their mission properly, inside the spacecraft. What is he doing clambering about outside? Somebody must tell him to get back inside immediately. He must be punished for this.”

His anger soon gave way to pride when he heard a live broadcast of President Leonid Brezhnev’s message of congratulations beamed up to me from the Kremlin via mission control.

“We members of the Politburo are here sitting and watching what you are doing. We are proud of you,” Brezhnev said. “We wish you success. Take care. We await your safe arrival on Earth.”_

(Air & Space)


----------



## Macfury

The article above continues at the link--well worth reading. Thanks for posting, CM.


----------



## eMacMan

Great article CM.



CubaMark said:


> *An engaging account of adventure in space (and on land)*
> 
> *Learning to Spacewalk*
> *A cosmonaut remembers the exhilaration-and terror-of his first space mission*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When my four-year-old daughter, Vika, saw me take my first steps in space, I later learned, she hid her face in her hands and cried.
> 
> “What is he doing? What is he doing?” she wailed. “Please tell Daddy to get back inside.”
> 
> My elderly father, too, was upset. Not understanding that the purpose of my mission was to show that man could survive in open space, he expressed his distress to journalists who had gathered at my parents’ home.
> 
> “Why is he acting like a juvenile delinquent?” he shouted in frustration. “Everyone else can complete their mission properly, inside the spacecraft. What is he doing clambering about outside? Somebody must tell him to get back inside immediately. He must be punished for this.”
> 
> His anger soon gave way to pride when he heard a live broadcast of President Leonid Brezhnev’s message of congratulations beamed up to me from the Kremlin via mission control.
> 
> “We members of the Politburo are here sitting and watching what you are doing. We are proud of you,” Brezhnev said. “We wish you success. Take care. We await your safe arrival on Earth.”_
> 
> (Air & Space)


Great article CM.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Great article CM.
> 
> 
> 
> Great article CM.


Agreed. An amazing act of courage.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Agreed. An amazing act of courage.


+1. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Amazing stuff.

Liquid body armor tested in Poland | Reuters


----------



## Dr.G.

Absolutely Hilarious: All Is Fair In Love and Parking!

I thought that "all is fair in love and war"?????


----------



## CubaMark

*A millionaire, living out of a VW bus...*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA introduces the “Mercury Seven” - The Globe and Mail

I always wanted to be an astronaut.


----------



## CubaMark

_Well... here's one for the ethical medicine textbooks...._

*Terminally Ill Man is Set to Undergo the World's First Full Head Transplant Operation*



*Valery Spiridonov*, a 30-year-old computer scientist from Russia who was born with Werdnig-Hoffman disease, says he's ready to put his trust in controversial surgeon *Dr. Sergio Canavero* who claims he can cut off his head and attach it to a healthy body. 

Spiridonov says: "My decision is final and I do not plan to change my mind. Am I afraid? Yes, of course I am. But it is not just very scary, but also very interesting. But you have to understand that I don't really have many choices. If I don't try this chance my fate will be very sad. With every year my state is getting worse."


----------



## SINC

Seems to me when medicine cannot yet repair a spinal cord injury, one has to give this zero chance of being successful. Reattaching the spinal cord would be critical to this procedure's success.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Seems to me when medicine cannot yet repair a spinal cord injury, one has to give this zero chance of being successful. Reattaching the spinal cord would be critical to this procedure's success.


Where is the "donor" body coming from?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Where is the "donor" body coming from?


That's what I first thought as well, Macfury. Great minds think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Seems to me when medicine cannot yet repair a spinal cord injury, one has to give this zero chance of being successful. Reattaching the spinal cord would be critical to this procedure's success.


This is exactly the issue that I'm surprised has not come up in all the discussion on this. Spinal cord regeneration would seem to be step #1, no? I've heard that there have been advances in the field, but no groundbreaking developments.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Where is the "donor" body coming from?





CubaMark said:


> This is exactly the issue that I'm surprised has not come up in all the discussion on this. Spinal cord regeneration would seem to be step #1, no? I've heard that there have been advances in the field, but no groundbreaking developments.


My question as well. Did the article first appear on April 1?


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 35th Anniversary of Terry Fox's Marathon of Hope - The Weather Network

I recall Terry Fox running by my house in St. John's, NL. I called out to him "All the way, Terry" and he gave me a thumbs up. What a tragic loss of such a courageous person.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> My question as well. Did the article first appear on April 1?


I've head of this guy long before this April Fool's Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I've head of this guy long before this April Fool's Day.


Pun intended, Macfury, or just a spelling miscue?


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Pun intended, Macfury, or just a spelling miscue?


Spelling error, dragged from my subconscious!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Spelling error, dragged from my subconscious!


:clap:


----------



## FeXL

Woohoo!

Being fat in middle age reduces risk of developing dementia, researchers say



> A surprising study contradicting all previous research found that being fat in middle age appears to cut the risk of developing dementia rather than increase it, the Lancet scientific journal has reported.
> 
> A study of two million people found that the underweight were far more likely to develop dementia, a growing problem among the elderly in the Western world.


I believe I'll ratchet out my belt & go have a beer to celebrate!


----------



## CubaMark

_*This is 'way cool....*_ 

*Dinosaur Feathers Discovered in Canadian Amber*










Today a group of paleontologists announced the results of an extensive study of several well-preserved dinosaur feathers encased in amber. Their work, which included samples from many stages in the evolution of feathers, bolstered the findings of other scientists who've suggested that dinosaurs (winged and otherwise) had multicolored and transparent feathers of the sort you might see on birds today. The researchers also presented evidence, based on the feathers' pigmentation and structures, that today's bird feathers could have evolved from dinosaur feathers.










(io9.com)


----------



## Macfury

Nedry!


----------



## Dr.G.

Maglev train breaks speed record - Technology & Science - CBC News

Talk about a fast train!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/bbcnews/videos/10152755244707217/

Amazing detail.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bbcnews/videos/10152755244707217/
> 
> Amazing detail.



Thanks Marc,

And for even more info and details checkout the longer video and account at:
Vast replica recreates prehistoric Chauvet cave - BBC News


----------



## pm-r

For those who enjoy watching the RCAF Snow Birds, they've just installed a set of 4K HD cameras on Snowbird 1 TankCam …"The team inserted three GoPro cams into the lead jet's diesel tank, and have released the finished product to the Comox Valley Record, …"
As they are currently stationed in Comox for training, I gather that is where the video was taken.
See:
WITH VIDEO: See what a Snowbird pilot sees - Comox Valley Record
And:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTnTEvKC-sE


----------



## Dr.G.

It Seems Like A Normal Sculpture, But When It Spins, I Couldn’t Look Away

What an effect!!


----------



## CubaMark

_One young man's experience in being Black in Canada. _

*The Skin I'm In: I've been interrogated by police more than 50 times—all because I'm black*










In high school, I threw myself into extra-curricular activities—student council, choir, tennis, soccer, fundraising drives for local charities—and I graduated valedictorian of my class. Despite my misgivings about my parents’ advice, I was proud to be living up to their expectations. 

In 2001, I earned admission to Queen’s University. I was enticed by the isolated, scenic campus—it looked exactly like the universities I’d seen in movies, with stately buildings and waterfront views straight out of Dead Poets Society. When I told my older sister, who was studying sociology at Western, she furrowed her brow. “It’s so white,” she bristled. That didn’t matter much to me: Oshawa was just as white as Kingston, and I was used to being the only black kid in the room. I wasn’t going to let my race dictate my future.

At Queen’s, I was one of about 80 black undergrads out of 16,000. In second year, when I moved into the student village, I started noticing cops following me in my car. At first, I thought I was being paranoid—I began taking different roads to confirm my suspicions. No matter which route I took, there was usually a police cruiser in my rear-view mirror. Once I felt confident I was being followed, I became convinced that if I went home, the police would know where I lived and begin following me there too. I’d drive around aimlessly, taking streets I didn’t know.

I had my first face-to-face interaction with the Kingston police a few months into second year, when I was walking my friend Sara, a white woman, back to her house after a party. An officer stopped us, then turned his back to me and addressed Sara directly. 

“Miss, do you need assistance?” he asked her. 

Sara was stunned into silence. “No,” she said twice—once to the officer, and once to reassure herself that everything was all right. 

As he walked away, we were both too shaken to discuss what had happened, but in the following days we recounted the incident many times over, as if grasping to remember if it had really occurred. The fact that my mere presence could cause an armed stranger to feel threatened on Sara’s behalf shocked me at first, but shock quickly gave way to bitterness and anger.​
(TorontoLife)


----------



## SINC

Giant cold 'bubble' discovered in our universe may finally have an explanation | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Giant cold 'bubble' discovered in our universe may finally have an explanation | MNN - Mother Nature Network


A supervoid creating the cold spot!?!?


----------



## FeXL

I find the headline a bit hyped, but the base story is disturbing.

GM, Ford, And Others Want to Make Working on Your Own Car Illegal



> General Motors — the same company responsible for 87 deaths related to faulty ignition switches, FYI — wants to take that right away from you citing safety and security issues. Along with a few other big names.
> 
> It’s called the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA). It’s been around since 2000 and started as anti-Internet piracy legislation. But automakers want to use it to try and make working on your own car illegal. Yes, illegal. The general premise is that unlike cars of the past, today’s vehicles are so advanced and use such a large amount of software and coding in their general makeup, altering said code could be dangerous and possibly even malicious.


They're talking more about flashing your ECU than changing a set of brake pads.

I do like the sarcasm here:



> According to the Electronic Frontier Foundation, John Deere argued that “letting people modify car computer systems will result in them pirating music through the on-board entertainment system.”
> 
> That’s right— pirating music. _Through a tractor._


Italics from the original...


----------



## Macfury

I've owned two Pontiacs where the ECU went nuts and had to be replaced and reflashed. If they made better crap I wouldn't need to reflash it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Harrison Ford to magician David Blaine: 'Get the f--k out of my house' - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News

What a card trick!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

iPad glitch grounds American Airlines flights - Apr. 29, 2015

Oops ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Baltimore Orioles game to be 1st in MLB history without fans - CBC Sports - Baseball - MLB

Interesting, but a sad commentary of the start of things in Baltimore.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Baltimore Orioles game to be 1st in MLB history without fans - CBC Sports - Baseball - MLB
> 
> Interesting, but a sad commentary of the start of things in Baltimore.



And probably result in yet another stupid riot or should that be riots…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And probably result in yet another stupid riot or should that be riots…???


No. Thousands of fans were outside the stadium, dancing and eating typical ball park food. It was a unique way to "experience" the Orioles beating the White Sox.


----------



## Dr.G.

40th anniversary of the fall of Saigon - Photo Galleries - World - CBC News


----------



## CubaMark

I had completely forgotten that SpaceX (Elon Musks' non-Tesla pursuit) isn't the only player in the orbital space game.... Blue Origin (Amazon founder Jeff Bezos' company) just launched their latest rocket (which has a very distinct penile presentation, compared to SpaceX's Falcon rocket):





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Blue Origin holds its cards much closer to the vest than does SpaceX - nice to see some new info / video of their efforts.


----------



## CubaMark

*Shipwrecks Revealed In The Clear Waters Of Lake Michigan*










Beneath the waters of Lake Michigan lie the graves of ships, their remains exposed below melted ice.

The U.S. Coast Guard Air Station Traverse City posted a series of photos on Facebook last week showing shipwrecks lying in the lake after winter ice cleared away.

The spectacular images were captured by an aircrew during a routine flyover close to Sleeping Bear Point on April 17.

Two of the ships have been identified.

One, the 121-foot James McBride, hit ground during a storm in 1857. Another, the 131-foot steamer Rising Sun, became stranded in 1917.​
(HuffPo)


----------



## SINC

That one caught my eye too, Mark. Grabbed it a couple of days ago and it sits in my upcoming files for SAP. It is interesting how often we appreciate the same things in spite of our obvious differences of opinion on other things. Not necessarily great minds and all . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadian hearing-test app for Third World finding new uses here - Health - CBC News

Three cheers for this iPad app. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> It is interesting how often we appreciate the same things in spite of our obvious differences of opinion on other things. Not necessarily great minds and all . . .


Heh. I never take your opinions as coming from malice, Don, we just see the world through differently-coloured glasses. No reason we can't be civil. 

Underwater archaeology is a pet interest of mine - given the change to coastlines over thousands of years, so much of our early history as a species is miles offshore... imagine what's down there, yet to be found!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Heh. I never take your opinions as coming from malice, Don, we just see the world through differently-coloured glasses. No reason we can't be civil.
> 
> Underwater archaeology is a pet interest of mine - given the change to coastlines over thousands of years, so much of our early history as a species is miles offshore... imagine what's down there, yet to be found!


"With malice toward none, with charity for all, with firmness in the right as God gives us to see the right, let us strive on to finish the work we are in, to bind up the nation's wounds ...."

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Should Googling in exams be allowed? | The Guardian


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Should Googling in exams be allowed? | The Guardian


From the subtitle, I vote "further dumbing down" for the win. Absolutely not.


----------



## CubaMark

*Success Kid's dad needs your help getting a new kidney*

_*One of Sam's many meme appearances:*_









There are two things you need to know about Success Kid, the Internet's most positive meme:

1. He's now 8 years old. (Time flies!)

2. His dad needs help.

Justin Griner, Success Kid's dad, was diagnosed with kidney disease in 2006 and experienced full kidney failure in 2009. He's been on dialysis ever since, and his family has now turned to the Internet for help.

Laney Griner, Justin's wife and mother of Success Kid (his real name is Sammy), created a GoFundMe campaign with an ambitious goal of $75,000 to cover medical expenses associated with a kidney transplant.

* * * *​
Sammy Griner's Internet fame began in 2007, when Laney posted a photo of him looking gratified on a beach at just 11 months old. It quickly spread to Myspace and then to Reddit...

* * * *​
In a lot of ways, it's fitting to appeal to the very Internet that made Sammy famous. "We're the parents of 'Success Kid' for goodness sake," says Laney. "If anyone understands the power, the mass, and goodwill of the Internet, it's those of us lucky to experience it daily."​(DailyDot)​








*UPDATE: *The Griners' GoFundMe has been fully funded! $100,165 of the $75,000 target :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Child's toy or the voice of nightmares? Listen to the Edison talking doll

Interesting ..........


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Child's toy or the voice of nightmares? Listen to the Edison talking doll
> 
> Interesting ..........


Spooky too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Spooky too.


Very ................... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://news.artnet.com/art-world/easter-island-head-bodies-293799#.VUkD0cAF99k.facebook

Who knew??????????


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> https://news.artnet.com/art-world/easter-island-head-bodies-293799#.VUkD0cAF99k.facebook
> 
> Who knew??????????


I did  But I didn't want to brag...

Some have interesting carvings on their backs, but they weren't of the original design - they were added centuries later by the "birdman cult":










(KhanAcademy)


----------



## CubaMark

*Improbable headline of the year?*

*Samuel Beckett Used to Drive André the Giant to School, All They Talked About Was Cricket*










Anyone who has ever watched wrestling back in the good ol’ days or has seen The Princess Bride knows that André the Giant was a massive, humongous — ahem, giant — guy. The famous Hulk Hogan was billed as 6 feet 7 inches tall, and everyone should remember this iconic moment between he and André, in which André made a guy who billed as the average height of an NBA player look tiny. When André was 12, he was already over 6 feet tall and weighed 240 pounds. He was too big to fit on the local school bus and his family didn’t have the money to buy a car that could deal with his weight if it drove him to and from school.

*Samuel Beckett*, Nobel Prize winner (literature) and esteemed playwright, probably most noted for Waiting for Godot, bought some land in 1953 near a hamlet around forty miles northeast of Paris and built a cottage for himself with the help of some locals. One of the locals that helped him build the cottage was a Bulgarian-born farmer named Boris Rousimoff, who Beckett befriended and would sometimes play cards with. As you might’ve been able to guess, Rousimoff’s son was André the Giant, and when Beckett found out that Rousimoff was having trouble getting his son to school, Beckett offered to drive André to school in his truck — a vehicle that could fit André — to repay Rousimoff for helping to build Beckett’s cottage. Adorably, when André recounted the drives with Beckett, he revealed they rarely talked about anything other than cricket.

(TheMarySue)


----------



## SINC

Speaking of improbable, who would have thought that Luciano Pavarotti and James Brown might team up? Tomorrow on SAP.


----------



## CubaMark

_*Heartbreaking....*_

*Guy who plays Big Bird drops the saddest story of all time*










Carroll Spinney, the puppeteer who brought to life Big Bird on Sesame Street, took part in a Reddit AMA today.

If you were expecting Q&As about how hot the costume is, you were sadly mistaken.

Asked what his most meaningful interaction was with a child during filming, he dropped this absolute heart-shredder:

_"Okay, here's one.

This is a very sad story, but it's real.

I got a letter from a fan who said his little boy, who was 5 years old, his name was Joey, he was dying of cancer.

And he was so ill, the little boy knew he was dying.

So the man, in his letter, asked if I would call the little boy. He said the only thing that cheered him at all in his fading state was to see Big Bird on television...._​
(Read on.... IndependentUK)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Meetville/videos/1048219095240725/

It's a tough job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Thrillseekers take selfie atop world's second highest tower - The Weather Network

Talk about vertigo .......................  XX)


----------



## WCraig

Dr.G. said:


> News - Thrillseekers take selfie atop world's second highest tower - The Weather Network
> 
> Talk about vertigo .......................  XX)


Gonna have a long way to think about it, if they make a mistake!


----------



## Dr.G.

WCraig said:


> Gonna have a long way to think about it, if they make a mistake!


XX)


----------



## FeXL

Final report on "DeflateGate" out.

NFL: Everything Is on the Table As to Tom Brady's Lies and Cheating, Including the Possibility of a One-Year Suspension



> So the DeflateGate report came out yesterday, and found that the balls were deliberately deflated, and that texts between various equipment managers proved they were being so deflated, and that Tom Brady knew of this (as they were doing it for Brady), and that Prince Brady suspiciously started talking to these lowly equipment handlers a lot following the revelations about the deflated ball.
> 
> Hey buddy...? You doin' okay buddy? Anything I can do for you, buddy?
> 
> The report also noted that Brady, who claimed to have nothing to hide, lawyered up and refused to assist the investigation.
> 
> So: He knew, he lied, he cheated, and he covered up.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> News - Thrillseekers take selfie atop world's second highest tower - The Weather Network
> 
> Talk about vertigo .......................  XX)




Crazy climbers… but isn't that about where the Chinese crane worker sits during his normal day job, and what about when he's checking and/or lubricating the cables and pulleys while he's up there…??? And they have to climb up to their cab waaaay up there every day, rain or shine!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Montrealer sets world record for farthest flight by hoverboard - Montreal - CBC News

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Now this is a true teacher.

Teacher Sees A Student Crying…Then He Puts a Smile on the Kid's Face


----------



## CubaMark

*No doubt some ehMacers already know of this organization - I just stumbled across it, thought it might be of interest.*

*NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF AUTOMOBILE CLUBS OF CANADA*



_The National Association of Automobile Clubs of Canada will strive to act as the unified voice of the automotive hobbyist in Canada by promoting and encouraging the preservation of the automobile, its historic lore, and its associated items. The NAACC will encourage a cooperative working relationship between governments, at both the federal and provincial level to prevent restrictive legislation._

(NAACC)


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia rattled by Canada Day earthquake - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## machspeed5

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia rattled by Canada Day earthquake - Nova Scotia - CBC News


that was hilarious! LOL love the pic! :clap::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

*John Candy's widow finds lost video of SCTV stars playing softball*










So it turns out there was baseball in Melonville after all.

Rose Candy - John Candy’s widow - has found and shared Super 8mm footage of the cast and crew of SCTV playing a softball game at Edmonton City Park (a.k.a. Melonville Stadium) in 1982.

The eight-minute video was posted to SCTV's YouTube page.

Melonville was a fictional town in the SCTV world, a sketch comedy show that aired from 1976 and 1984 and launched the careers of Candy, Rick Moranis, Dave Thomas, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, Martin Short, Catherine O’Hara, Harold Ramis, Andrea Martin and more.

The newly unearthed clip captures a playoff game featuring the Wolverines and the Melonville Mexicans, with play-by-play courtesy of Moranis and Thomas.​
(More details at: TorontoSun)





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

*The unseen Charles Dickens: read the excoriating essay on Victorian poverty that no-one knew he had written*










_As The Independent revealed on Monday, a bound collection of the 19th century magazine ‘All the Year Round’, annotated by its editor Charles Dickens, has yielded the names of the articles’ anonymous authors; among them Lewis Carroll, Elizabeth Gaskell and Dickens himself.

One of the most spectacular essays – an attack on a complacent establishment that could tolerate the appalling state of poor relief – had previously been attributed to one Joseph Parkinson, and presumed to be only a commission from the great man of letters. But from the newly studied margin notes, it now seems that Dickens not only supplied the idea but was chief author of the polemic. Below, we publish the piece - originally entitled ‘What Is Sensational?’ – which remains a great example of passionate reporting; still relevant, still an inspiration to anyone who sees their role as giving a voice to those who cannot be heard._​
(Read the essay at IndependentUK)


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

That's a keeper Mark! I saw that this morning on Reddit and grabbed it for a future SAP video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Marvel targets tiny-town Tilt Cove for Ant-Man marketing campaign - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Strange .................


----------



## pm-r

And I can sure imagine some of the candid suggestions offered by Margaret Collins, Tilt Cove resident and town clerk's suggestion:
"There's lots of places to put it," she told Mason.

But it would sure be nice if they left a good hunk of change for the small town to enjoy. Yeah right!!


----------



## CubaMark

*July 15, 1838: Young Emerson’s Extraordinary Harvard Divinity School Address*










I have long considered the commencement address the secular sermon of our time — the greatest commencement addresses deliver precisely the kind of well-packaged, eloquent, enchanting advice on what it takes to lead a good life that we used to find in worship services. But on July 15, 1838, Ralph Waldo Emerson took the podium before the graduating class at what is now the Harvard Divinity School to deliver a powerful and immeasurably beautiful speech that bridged these two traditions — the religious sermon and the secular packet of life-advice — unlike anything before or since.

He was only thirty-five.​
(Read it at BrainPickings)


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> I have long considered the commencement address the secular sermon of our time — the greatest commencement addresses deliver precisely the kind of well-packaged, eloquent, enchanting advice on what it takes to lead a good life that we used to find in worship services. But on July 15, 1838, Ralph Waldo Emerson took the podium before the graduating class at what is now the Harvard Divinity School to deliver a powerful and immeasurably beautiful speech that bridged these two traditions — the religious sermon and the secular packet of life-advice — unlike anything before or since.)


Brainpickings stripped the commencement address of its meaning through selective quoting.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Brainpickings stripped the commencement address of its meaning through selective quoting.


They do provide a link to the Amazon page where you can download the Kindle version for free....


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax Citadel gets replica WWI trench for hands-on experience - Nova Scotia - CBC News

An interesting recreation.


----------



## Macfury

I understand. It's just that the selected passages are a remarkably different read from the entire address.



CubaMark said:


> They do provide a link to the Amazon page where you can download the Kindle version for free....


----------



## CubaMark

(NEWSER) – If you're a history buff, you may be about to lose a huge chunk of your day. 

In what the AP says is "the largest upload of historical news content" to be placed on YouTube, the agency's newsreel archives and those of British Movietone are now online. The two channels, *AP Archive* and *British Movietone*, contain more than 1 million minutes of footage going as far back as 1895 and include the hilarious, the harrowing, the strange, and even cat videos. 

There's also no shortage of celebrity content, with recently added clips including a 1956 Elvis Presley gig in Tupelo, Miss., the Guardian reports.​


----------



## Macfury

A huge chunk of my YEAR!


----------



## CubaMark

*That's one lucky Russian!*

*Sergey Ananov, Russian helicopter pilot missing in Davis Strait, found alive*


Russian pilot Sergey Ananov was attempting to fly around the 
world, after leaving Moscow in mid-June, but went missing on the 
weekend during the Iqaluit-to-Greeland portion of his trip. He was 
found on an ice floe in Davis Strait. ​
A Russian helicopter pilot who went missing during the Iqaluit-to-Greenland portion of a trip around the world was down to his last flare when he was found on a floe in the Davis Strait this morning.

Sergey Ananov was travelling to Greenland in a Robinson R-22 helicopter after fuelling up in Iqualit when the Canadian Forces Joint Rescue Co-ordination Centre received information about a missing helicopter Saturday morning.

"It couldn't have been a more austere area of the planet to be in the Davis Strait between Baffin Island and Greenland. It's a pretty rough terrain, a lot of ice in it," said Rear Admiral John Newton.

He says Ananov had seconds to get out once his helicopter landed on the water. Newton says he doesn't believe Ananov's survival suit was completely buttoned up when the plane went down.

After surviving the crash, he had to deal with the cold, limited supplies and polar bears.

"He had some charming neighbours that would have come to his location to inquire what he was up to," said Newton.

The Canadian coast guard ship Pierre Radisson spotted a red flare early Monday morning — Ananov's last.

"He apparently had all his skills and his facilities to look after himself to stay alive, to stay warm, fend off the polar bears and fire the last flare in his package to alert the Pierre Radisson of his location,"​
(CBC)


----------



## Dr.G.

Boy Who Couldn't Afford Books Asks Mailman For Junk Mail To Read; Mailman Responds Spectacularly

What a great story about one boy's passion for reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Twisted Chasers capture Alberta's spectacular storms in photos - Edmonton - CBC News

Amazing photographs of the sky over AB.


----------



## CubaMark

Just a follow-up - Sergey is back on land, and in the process of heading back home to his family.

Kudos to the S&R team!

_After a two-day ordeal trapped on an ice floe and a day-long trip aboard a Canadian Coast Guard ship, Sergey Ananov is finally back on dry land.

"What can I say?" Ananov said as he emerged from a Coast Guard helicopter at the Iqaluit airport, his last stop before taking off towards Greenland on Saturday. "Thank you very much. Thank you very much for those who pay for those guys, those who work with the equipment and machines. Everybody here did a great job."

* * *​
Michel Dubé flew the helicopter that picked up Ananov from the ice floe and flew him from the icebreaker to Iqaluit Tuesday.

"We were almost at the end of our flight, because the fog was coming back and darkness was coming back," Dubé said. "So I made the flight deck ready for us, and the ship called us and he said, "We saw a flare.'"

Heading back, Dubé said, the chief officer in the helicopter with him saw "a very small flashlight waving at us."

* * *​
Stephane Julien, the captain of the Coast Guard Ship Pierre Radisson, said that returning their charge home is "the ultimate."

He added: "For us, you know, we break ice, we escort ships. And there's always an instant gratification of our work. It's good work. We see directly on the spot the benefit of our work. But saving a life for us is the ultimate. There's nothing after that."_​
(CBC)​


----------



## CubaMark

_Good news for anyone throwing a Birthday Party!_

*"Smoking Gun" Found in "Happy Birthday" Lawsuit*


----------



## CubaMark

*The amazing Newfoundland dog breed... there's nothing quite like 'em anywhere in the world.*

*The Newfoundland: Photo Album*


















(Imgur)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *The amazing Newfoundland dog breed... there's nothing quite like 'em anywhere in the world.*
> 
> *The Newfoundland: Photo Album*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Imgur)


Yes, amazing dogs, Mark. Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## Macfury

I was once working on a car, turned upside down so I could work underneath the dashboard, One of those big boys decided to say hello and jumped in the front seat on top of me. I was literally trapped until he decided to leave!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I was once working on a car, turned upside down so I could work underneath the dashboard, One of those big boys decided to say hello and jumped in the front seat on top of me. I was literally trapped until he decided to leave!




Here is a doxie we raised called Hugo, next to his new owner's Newfoundland dog (who is just a puppy).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a doxie we raised called Hugo, next to his new owner's Newfoundland dog (who is just a puppy).



And then I'm sure the new owner's changed their names to David and Goliath.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And then I'm sure the new owner's changed their names to David and Goliath.


Hugo and Scooner. Who ever heard of a doxie named David????


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting.


This is bunk according to snopes:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> This is bunk according to snopes:


That was my reaction as well, although I did not bother to do the math.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This is bunk according to snopes:


Too bad. I was hoping my pockets would be full of silver. C'est la vie.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> This is bunk according to snopes:


Yes indeed - particularly as Saturday (today) is the 1st of August, not yesterday, which removes one of the "5 Fridays" from the equation


----------



## Dr.G.

A Woman Would Not Leave This Homeless Man Alone. When He Realized Why, He Was Brought To Tears... - Trendzified

Karma.


----------



## SINC

Airbus patents plane that could fly from Paris to Tokyo in three hours | Business | The Guardian

Speedy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Airbus patents plane that could fly from Paris to Tokyo in three hours | Business | The Guardian
> 
> Speedy.


With no sonic boom heard on the ground. :clap:


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Airbus patents plane that could fly from Paris to Tokyo in three hours | Business | The Guardian
> 
> Speedy.


Great! How do I get to Paris so I can take the flight to Tokyo?


----------



## Macfury

This one has been floating around the Internet for more than a dozen years. I think it's a pleasant fiction:

snopes.com: Penelope Eddy



Dr.G. said:


> A Woman Would Not Leave This Homeless Man Alone. When He Realized Why, He Was Brought To Tears... - Trendzified
> 
> Karma.


----------



## FeXL

<just shaking my head...>

It's not just Fran SanSicko anymore



> Talking and hand-wringing while spouting naive-but-thenthitive rubbish are not valuable skill sets, but they are now common ones.
> - I had to laugh at this clipping from a Frisco newspaper, until I realized the person who wrote this (a) voted, and (b) there were idiots exactly like this all over the country today.


----------



## CubaMark

*Edmonton's anti-goat city council....*

*Edmonton orders sheep farmer to get the flock outta there*



For Edmonton sheep farmer David Koch, the wolf is at the door.

The city has long since swallowed up Koch's 3.5-acre hobby farm between Ellerslie Road and Anthony Henday Drive, west of 99th Street.

Though the acreage looks as rural as many beyond the city outskirts, it is no longer zoned for agricultural use. So more than two decades after Koch started his farm with a pair of animals, his flock of 50 sheep now faces eviction.

* * *​
The wolf in this case comes in the form of an order from the city, after a bylaw officer stumbled upon the flock and brought it to the attention of the city's animal control department.

Koch is pleading with the city to allow him to continue farming until residential development actually arrives at his farm gate. But the city won't bite. 

"I think people in the city of Edmonton want it to be not a farm community and don't want to be hearing roosters and cows and goats and all kinds of other animals in their community at this time," said Keith Scott, Edmonton's animal control co-ordinator.

Koch said he doesn't have any roosters or cows or goats, and maintains his sheep are not bothering anyone.

In fact, he said, many of his neighbours ask him to graze the herd on their lawns as "living lawnmowers."

"It's kind of something I think makes the world a little bit better," he said.

But at $500 per animal, Koch could end up paying $25,000 in fines if he doesn't clear out by Sept. 20.

* * *​
Scott said his department will help Koch relocate the sheep and is willing to be flexible about the deadline, but not the bylaw.​
(CBC)


----------



## Macfury

That's cruel. The city changed his zoning unfairly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Century-old message in a bottle returned to sender - World - CBC News

A very interesting. find after all these years.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Demi' Canadian bill becoming local currency in Quebec's Gaspé region - Montreal - CBC News

An interesting concept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Octopuses ‘are aliens', scientists decide after DNA study | Metro News

Spooky ............... or just interesting?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Octopuses ‘are aliens', scientists decide after DNA study | Metro News
> 
> Spooky ............... or just interesting?


... or just plain silly?


----------



## CubaMark

*A facebook post with connections to Edmonton and Nova Scotia (St. Francis Xavier University):*

Almost *20 years ago, my oldest Brother Trevor Antony Nelson, born October 31, 1958, went missing.* This is the only picture I have of him, he was about 20 years old and the girl might have been named Carmen.

Last time I saw him was in the Remand Center in Edmonton around 1993. He had friends named Blaine Lemke and Jackie Adams. He has me, his younger sister, Nicole, and 2 brothers Sheldon and Chris. Parents are Patricia Shaw (formerly Nelson) and Rae Nelson.

Raised in Edmonton and went to St. Francis Xavier High School. We believe he had a daughter with his high school girlfriend. His daughter would be about 35 years old now. 

We are trying to locate him or his daughter, After losing our other Brother Chris 2 years ago, it is *my Father's last wish to be reunited with Trevor.*​
(Nicole Nelson's FB page)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... or just plain silly?


Silly? Look at the science behind the DNA testing.


----------



## SINC

Rare Supermoon Lunar Eclipse Coming This Month - ABC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax's first zoo is well-kept secret of Fairmount history - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting ....................


----------



## SINC

Rare: Southeast Alaska is in the forecast track of Hurricane Ignacio - The Washington Post


----------



## pm-r

Maybe they should tone down and change the headline to something more like what's will be left of a worn out weakened tropical storm??? 

And yes even… some "remnants to hit B.C"….
News - Hurricane Ignacio takes sharp right, remnants to hit B.C. - The Weather Network
http://www.weather.com/storms/hurri...-hurricane-eastern-pacific-hawaii-august-2015


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia has faster internet than the rest of Canada, PCMag says - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting ............. especially since I have Bell Aliant's FiberOp


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia has faster internet than the rest of Canada, PCMag says - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Interesting ............. especially since I have Bell Aliant's FiberOp



Similar to us with two companies fiber optic cable strung on the poles on the street beside our house, but no fiber drop connection to our house!!

But nice and fast for the companies involved. Maybe one day all their customers could benefit, at an affordable price!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Similar to us with two companies fiber optic cable strung on the poles on the street beside our house, but no fiber drop connection to our house!!
> 
> But nice and fast for the companies involved. Maybe one day all their customers could benefit, at an affordable price!!!


We get a good price since we bundle our phone, internet and TV.


----------



## SINC

Long suspected, now proof?

This is How Much Ink the Epson 9900 Printer Wastes


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Long suspected, now proof?
> 
> This is How Much Ink the Epson 9900 Printer Wastes


I've vowed never to get another Epson after this model which complains about ink cartridges being "low" and suggesting I can replace them now after I print 20 pages. Constantly having heads get clogged and having to do wasteful head cleaning procedures. I actually started to take photos to the drug store to print because the ink costs too much.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Long suspected, now proof?
> 
> This is How Much Ink the Epson 9900 Printer Wastes



And then there are all the companion articles on all the wasted ink from the automatic cleaning cycles that drives me crazy.

i.e.: Report: Which Inkjet Printer Brands Waste the Most Ink?

PS: From several reviews I read the new Canon MP Pixma I recently purchased was supposed to be good, or at least better on ink use, but why on earth does it need to do a cleaning cycle or two *after* we've printed a page or two with our occasional printing jobs??? That's just stupid!!

And Dummer than dumb, and no way to change things!!


----------



## Dr.G.

What New Yorkers Spotted in the Sky Last Night Above Ground Zero Says Everything

Interesting if true.


----------



## SINC

This could be revolutionary for mankind.

Pushing the Limits: Hyperloop Technologies - CBS News


----------



## Dr.G.

New Heritage Minutes clip shows Terry Fox's cross-Canada run - Trending - CBC News

Saw Terry Fox run in St. John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Donald Trump's grandfather ran Canadian brothel during gold rush, author says - Canada - CBC News

An interesting Canadian connection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Get Ready For a Super Lunar Eclipse - SkyNews

Clear skies and temps in the upper teens for this day. Let us hope for clear skies where you are located.


----------



## FeXL

For the two or three people on these boards who don't visit SINC's SAP (why not?) this study on handsfree cell phone use done by Mythbusters!

Is hands-free cellphone use really safer for driving? We asked MythBusters.



> Of the 15 drivers using handsets: one passed, five failed by driving the wrong way and nine failed by crashing.
> 
> *Of the 15 talking hands-free: one passed, six failed by driving the wrong way, and eight failed by crashing.*


Their finding?



> *The statistical difference, the MythBusters said, is negligible. It is no safer to use a hands-free device while driving than it is to use a handset.*


All bold mine.

Not a surprise to anyone whose paying attention. Especially not a surprise to anyone who rides a motorcycle in traffic. Get the hell off your cell phones while driving, people. Hands free or not. Thank you.

Gonna get me a t-shirt like this...


----------



## Macfury

Remember how MacDoc used to yowl about his safe use of cell phones while driving?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Remember how MacDoc used to yowl about his safe use of cell phones while driving?


Yep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Facebook goes down for 10 minutes, mass panic ensues - Trending - CBC News

Oh the humanity!!! For the record, I was not even aware of the outage.


----------



## SINC

Me neither, but then again, who cares?


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Me neither, but then again, who cares?


Me! No, really...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Me neither, but then again, who cares?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## WCraig

Dr.G. said:


> Facebook goes down for 10 minutes, mass panic ensues - Trending - CBC News
> 
> Oh the humanity!!! For the record, I was not even aware of the outage.


How long would ehMac.ca have to go down before there was a panic??


Craig


----------



## Macfury

It takes 10 minutes to load a page at ehMac!



WCraig said:


> How long would ehMac.ca have to go down before there was a panic??
> 
> 
> Craig


----------



## Dr.G.

Chase the Ace jackpot worth $1.2M not won in Inverness - Nova Scotia - CBC News

'"Earlier this week, the legion's vice-president said they're expecting about 15,000 people to attend Saturday's draw. That's 10 times the population of the community of Inverness." 

Amazing.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Chase the Ace jackpot worth $1.2M not won in Inverness - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> '"Earlier this week, the legion's vice-president said they're expecting about 15,000 people to attend Saturday's draw. That's 10 times the population of the community of Inverness."


Sounds like you might have to plan a road trip, Marc!  It's a beautiful part of Nova Scotia, too....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Sounds like you might have to plan a road trip, Marc!  It's a beautiful part of Nova Scotia, too....


Mark, my wife suggested we go, but I said no.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Mark, my wife suggested we go, but I said no.


Seems like a nice trip Marc, about 4.5 hours, get a ticket, have supper, overnight and see some of the province. If I lived that close, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Seems like a nice trip Marc, about 4.5 hours, get a ticket, have supper, overnight and see some of the province. If I lived that close, I would do it in a heartbeat.


My wife wants to go ................... we shall see.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> My wife wants to go ................... we shall see.


That's 100% of the vote!


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Seems like a nice trip Marc, about 4.5 hours, get a ticket, have supper, overnight and see some of the province. If I lived that close, I would do it in a heartbeat.


Even better - we're moving into Fall. And Fall in Cape Breton is just amazingly gorgeous, especially up around the Cabot Trail. The leaves in Nova Scotia tend to peak around the 2nd weekend in October...


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Even better - we're moving into Fall. And Fall in Cape Breton is just amazingly gorgeous, especially up around the Cabot Trail. The leaves in Nova Scotia tend to peak around the 2nd weekend in October...


Unlike our leaves that are already on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> That's 100% of the vote!


Not here. We have a benevolent dictatorship ................ I get to vote, but it is not counted.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Even better - we're moving into Fall. And Fall in Cape Breton is just amazingly gorgeous, especially up around the Cabot Trail. The leaves in Nova Scotia tend to peak around the 2nd weekend in October...


True. However, here on the South Shore, all is green with only a few maple leaves changing color as of this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Unlike our leaves that are already on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moby Dick's success partly due to championing by Dalhousie professor - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A unique story.


----------



## SINC

Golf Legend Tom Watson Turns Down PGA Hall of Fame Membership


----------



## Dr.G.

Star Wars composer John Williams' first score a 1952 Newfoundland film - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

I did not know this ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Predators fans return the favour, sing O Canada - Sportsnet.ca

Friends and neighbors ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Chase the Ace ticket sales soar — so does the jackpot - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Wow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winner's name is Donalda MacAskill from Englishtown. She just won $1,771,000. Congratulations!!!


----------



## CubaMark

*Yale Just Released 170,000 Incredible Photos of Depression-Era America*








_The photos taken by Farm Security Administration photographers in the 1930s are some of the most iconic images in American history. We’re all familiar with some of the snapshots of craggy-faced farmers, but unseen photos in government archives tell a more complex story of a struggling country. Yale just released a terrific database of 170,000 of them._​







_The wonderfully smooth design of Yale’s so-called Photogrammer is a pleasure to browse. It’s just a map of the United States where each county is clickable. Simply find the area you want to explore, just as you might on Google Maps, and the interactive database will show you photos spanning from 1935 to 1945. That means you get a glimpse of everything from Depression recovery to war preparations. You can also sort by photographer, including legends like Dorothy Lange and Walker Evans._​







(Gizmodo)


----------



## Macfury

I'm calling foul on the historic accuracy of these images.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I'm calling foul on the historic accuracy of these images.


On the picture with Castro, the sun is coming from two different directions, based on the shadows. Looks photo shopped to me.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> On the picture with Castro, the sun is coming from two different directions, based on the shadows. Looks photo shopped to me.


Yes, you're right!


Check the number of stars on the flag in this one!


----------



## SINC

Those are truly interesting photos, CM, thanks for the link.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Those are truly interesting photos, CM, thanks for the link.


It is - they've provided a very nice interface to access them, too.

But - 170,000 photos? I'm afraid to even begin browsing... imagine how much time it would take! Haven't explored the search feature yet, though....


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> It is - they've provided a very nice interface to access them, too.
> 
> But - 170,000 photos? I'm afraid to even begin browsing... imagine how much time it would take! Haven't explored the search feature yet, though....


That server is just slammed, I have tried all day to get to it without any luck. Oh well, one day soon perhaps.


----------



## SINC

Here is a neat site to track all Boeing 787 Dreamliners in the air at any one time. It is even better if you download the plug in for Safari and view the 3-D images.

Boeing: 787 Dreamliner


----------



## CubaMark

*How I discovered I have the brain of a psychopath*








I first discovered my “hidden” psychopathy in 2006 during a series of scientific and clinical studies of murderers and patients with psychopathy and schizophrenia, as well as a separate imaging genetics study of Alzheimer’s disease in which I happened to be a control subject.

In that study, we were more than a little surprised to find that I had the brain imaging pattern and genetic make up of a full-blown psychopath. But it wasn’t until 2010, following a public talk in a University of Oslo symposium on bipolar disorder, that I first took my psychopathic traits seriously.

Upon returning to my home in Southern California, I started to ask people close to me what they really thought of me, and if they believed me to be psychopathic. And tell me they did.

The people who knew me well, including family, friends and psychiatrists who examined me all, with the exception of my mother (who later relented and told me secrets of my early life problems that she had kept to herself for over 50 years), finally told me what they felt about my psychopathic behaviors. When tested for psychopathy, I consistently scored as a “pro-social” psychopathic, and borderline to being a categorical psychopath.

* * *

Although I made pipe bombs as a kid, and did some joy riding in stolen cars and broke into some liquor cabinets as an early teen, we always returned every piece of stolen property. And any time we were stopped by the police, my lack of anxiety meant the police always let me go, even while my buddies were hauled off for questioning. I was devilish for sure, but a sort of tolerable lovable devil. 

* * *

Can psychopathy be cured? I know of no case of a teenager or adult who has ever reversed categorical, full blown psychopathy. At present pre-pubescent children with signs of emerging psychopathy are undergoing behavioural re-training and although early results are promising, the real test of permanence is not yet known.

For myself, I decided to try to treat my wife and other loved ones with more care. Each time I’m about to interact with them, I pause for a moment and asked “what would a good person do here?” and notice that my instinct is to always do the most selfish thing at that moment. My wife started noticing this and after two months said “what has come over you?”.​
(GuardianUK)


----------



## CubaMark

*I'd never heard of the Victor - what an interesting design!*



_The Handley Page Victor was a British jet-powered strategic bomber, developed and produced by the Handley Page Aircraft Company, which served during the Cold War. It was the third and final of the V-bombers operated by the Royal Air Force (RAF), the other two V-bombers being the Avro Vulcan and the Vickers Valiant. The Victor had been developed to perform as part of the United Kingdom’s airborne nuclear deterrent. In 1968, the type was retired from the nuclear mission following the discovery of fatigue cracks, which had been exacerbated by the RAF's adoption of a low-altitude flight profile to avoid interception._​
(Wikipedia)




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

The American civil war then and now - interactive | Art and design | The Guardian


----------



## SINC

Swiss Anti-Immigration Party Wins Big in Elections.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/19/w...rty-wins-big-in-elections.html?ref=world&_r=0


----------



## SINC

Today's Google Doodle:

https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Dr.G.

Michael J. Fox And Christopher Lloyd Reunite For Back To The Future Extended Toyota Video | Comicbook.com


Interesting looking new car.


----------



## CubaMark

*Mi'kmaq atlas reveals secrets behind Nova Scotia place names - Nova Scotia*










The new *Mi'kmaq Place Names Digital Atlas and Website* project is letting people see the true origins of Nova Scotia place names. 

The project is meant to raise public awareness and document the Mi'kmaq's 13,000-year history in Nova Scotia. 

Although the project may sound a little stuffy, it has revealed some pretty funny facts about places around the province. 

"It's the expulsion of gas, human gas and that's where we get the word Picto," said Bernie Francis the linguist on the project. 

That's right — Pictou is the Mi'kmaq word for fart. 

* * *​
There is also debate over the meaning of the Mi'kmaq meaning of Kejimkujik, as in Kejimkujik National Park in Nova Scotia. 

The park took its name from Kejimkujik Lake. The park's official stance is that it comes from the Mi'kmaq word believed to mean tired muscles — a reference to the effort it took to canoe across the lake.

However, other references say that meaning is not quite right, including an excerpt from Ruth Whitehead's book Tracking Doctor Lonecloud: Showman to Legend Keeper:

"Lonecloud told Clara Dennis that Kejimkujik meant "a long way to paddle." He told Harry Piers, however, that it was a phrase in "men's language," not to be used around women and children, meaning "chapped and swollen testicles."​
(CBC)


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> "Lonecloud told Clara Dennis that Kejimkujik meant "a long way to paddle." He told Harry Piers, however, that it was a phrase in "men's language," not to be used around women and children, meaning "chapped and swollen testicles."[/INDENT]


Thank goodness for the Internet!

Dry Skin on Balls - EnkiVillage



> Having dry skin on your scrotum (a pouch of skin containing the testicles) is a common problem, and it is not something to get worried about. However, this area provides good conditions for infection from bacteria and fungi, which is related to dry skin on balls. Therefore, it is best to treat it immediately to prevent complications.


----------



## SINC

A look at our earth from afar:

DSCOVR::EPIC::Earth Polychromatic Camera


----------



## Dr.G.

At First It Looks Like An Ordinary Sculpture. Now Take A Closer Look... - NewsLinQ

Amazing.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Swiss Anti-Immigration Party Wins Big in Elections.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/19/w...rty-wins-big-in-elections.html?ref=world&_r=0


*I wonder if the anti-immigrant rhetoric that accompanied that election had anything to do with inspiring this idiot?*

*Swedish police say sword-wielding killer sought victims by skin colour*

_A masked swordsman who killed a teaching assistant and a boy and wounded two others sought out his victims, all with immigrant backgrounds, by skin colour in an attack that has fuelled fears that a big refugee influx is polarizing Swedish public opinion.

The 21-year-old assailant strode on Thursday through a school in Trollhattan, an industrial town in western Sweden with a large immigrant population, stabbing his victims with the sword before being shot dead by police.

Security footage from the school showed the killer marching through school corridors and stopping to talk to light-skinned students, police said.

"Everything points to this being a hate crime,"_​
(TorontoSun)

We're lucky the repercussions of Harper's niqab campaign didn't go farther (that we know of) than a couple of assaults, including a pregnant woman in Montreal...


----------



## Macfury

There is a big difference between a policy of limiting the number of immigrants to a country and killing them.



CubaMark said:


> *I wonder if the anti-immigrant rhetoric that accompanied that election had anything to do with inspiring this idiot?*
> 
> *Swedish police say sword-wielding killer sought victims by skin colour*
> 
> _A masked swordsman who killed a teaching assistant and a boy and wounded two others sought out his victims, all with immigrant backgrounds, by skin colour in an attack that has fuelled fears that a big refugee influx is polarizing Swedish public opinion.
> 
> The 21-year-old assailant strode on Thursday through a school in Trollhattan, an industrial town in western Sweden with a large immigrant population, stabbing his victims with the sword before being shot dead by police.
> 
> Security footage from the school showed the killer marching through school corridors and stopping to talk to light-skinned students, police said.
> 
> "Everything points to this being a hate crime,"_​
> (TorontoSun)
> 
> We're lucky the repercussions of Harper's niqab campaign didn't go farther (that we know of) than a couple of assaults, including a pregnant woman in Montreal...


----------



## Dr.G.

Computers could decide who lives and dies in a driverless car crash - Edmonton - CBC News

An interesting quandary .....................


----------



## BigDL

3 shot when man drops gun in Fla. Cracker Barrel | www.palmbeachpost.com



PalmBeachPost said:


> SANFORD — Dozens of customers were eating breakfast in a busy Cracker Barrel when a gun went off, sending people scrambling and one man to the hospital Sunday morning.
> 
> Bullet fragments hit three people, including the gun owner’s fiancé.
> 
> Deputies said the weapon fell out of the gun owner’s holster while he was walking through the dining room of the Cracker Barrel in Sanford.
> 
> Deputies said William Hoback was talking to the checkout counter when his gun slipped out of his holster and fired.
> 
> The bullet hit a kettle, which sent fragments flying.
> 
> Three people were hit by the shrapnel, including a restaurant manager and Hoback’s fiancé.


More guns make it safer according the NRA.


----------



## Macfury

Anybody who shot my cheese would lose his gun license!



BigDL said:


> 3 shot when man drops gun in Fla. Cracker Barrel | www.palmbeachpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> More guns make it safer according the NRA.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> Anybody who shot my cheese would lose his gun license!



Do I dare…


----------



## FeXL

The difference between cause and effect has always been an issue for you, hasn't it?

If he would have had his holster strap fastened properly, the firearm would not have fallen out. In addition, if the firearm was equipped with a safety & it was not engaged that, too, would be operator error.



BigDL said:


> More guns make it safer according the NRA.


----------



## pm-r

FeXL said:


> … … …
> If he would have had his holster strap fastened properly, the firearm would not have fallen out. In addition, if the firearm was equipped with a safety & it was not engaged that, too, would be operator error.



+1!! A good case of Operator Idiocy I'd say and I don't know of any currently available firearm that doesn't have some form of Safety!!


----------



## SINC

Anyone who is familiar with handling guns and properly trained would agree with those safety observations. Those who have not the experience are usually the ones who complain loudest.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> +1!! A good case of Operator Idiocy I'd say and I don't know of any currently available firearm that doesn't have some form of Safety!!


Even the rifles I inherited from my Grandfather, had safeties. Both were designs from the early 1900s.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Even the rifles I inherited from my Grandfather, had safeties. Both were designs from the early 1900s.



And I dare say that anyone in that era that handled any firearm sure as H*ll knew how to use and handle them properly.


----------



## FeXL

pm-r said:


> +1!! A good case of Operator Idiocy I'd say and I don't know of any currently available firearm that doesn't have some form of Safety!!


Glocks don't have a _manual_ safety. S&W have a model without a _manual_ safety. There are others.

There was no indication in the story what type of firearm he had & whether or not it had a safety.


----------



## 18m2

*The man behind the first home PC*

5 years before the 2 Steve's Apple.

I didn't know this.

The man who made 'the world's first personal computer' - BBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Way too early for Christmas ads or shopping (at least wait until Remembrance Day is behind us), but this is a tear jerker.

The John Lewis Christmas ad is here - and it will make you weep - Aunty Acid Blog

Christmas advert 2015 - Man On The Moon


----------



## CubaMark

This is hands-down, one of the cutest things you'll see in a long while....





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

*....and then there's this....*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

*What's under *your* house?*

*After the Second World War, Canada thought it would be a good idea to install cardboard sewer pipes*

North America’s love affair with the cardboard pipe made millions for the companies who had figured out how to turn wood pulp into plumbing infrastructure. At the height of the boom, in 1956, the Orangeburg Manufacturing Co. had sales equivalent to $140 million today.

* * *​
The toilets have backed up. The yard has turned into a septic field. And the home’s sewage pipe, incredibly, has almost completely dissolved.

The pipe is “just mush,” 

* * *​
...for a couple decades after the Second World War, Canada thought it would be a good idea to install sewer pipes made out of cardboard.








Thousands of kilometres of pipe. Hundreds of thousands of homes. The pipe once trumpeted as a home-building miracle has done millions upon millions of dollars in damage, and remains a ticking time bomb for unsuspecting residents across Canada.

* * *​
In Waterloo, Ont. alone, city surveys found that 100,000 homes had the pipes, which are made of a kind of papier mache strengthened with tar. Guelph, Ont., plumber Paul Neville said he has “too much experience” with the uniquely fragile design. In 2011, Edmonton estimated that it will cost a total of $1.8 billion to replace the city’s vast stock of the material.

The technical term is “coal tar-impregnated wood fibre,” although many builders knew it as “Orangeburg pipe,”

* * *​
In the 1940s to 1950s it was a godsend to a continent short of metal after the war — and desperate to put up as many homes as possible to house the baby boom.

“The rationale at the time was just to get these houses built as cheaply as possible,”

* * *​
Mark Knight, a professor of engineering at the University of Waterloo, was tasked to study the mysterious pipe on which the city had declared war. His conclusion, after testing on dozens of No-Corrode samples, was that Waterloo’s post-war plumbing systems were undone by dishwashers.

“They were doing quite well until we started putting really hot water down there,”​
(NationalPost)


----------



## Macfury

It's not simply cardboard, but cardboard treated with tar and it was used all over North America. Its projected lifespan was 50 years, so it lived up to its promise.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> It's not simply cardboard, but cardboard treated with tar and it was used all over North America. Its projected lifespan was 50 years, so it lived up to its promise.


_Yes, from the article quotes above:_

*"...the pipes, which are made of a kind of papier mache strengthened with tar..."*​
No question that they served their purpose. The article is bringing attention to the fact that they are at end-of-life, failing, and that many homeowners are unaware of the potential for a sewage disaster.


----------



## eMacMan

Seems to me that people were putting boiling water in their drains long before the advent of dishwashers. OTOH Dishwasher detergent is needlessly harsh and may have hastened failure, but these pipes along with the clay pipes used in other locals, were doomed to eventual failure.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> _Yes, from the article quotes above:_
> 
> *"...the pipes, which are made of a kind of papier mache strengthened with tar..."*​
> No question that they served their purpose. The article is bringing attention to the fact that they are at end-of-life, failing, and that many homeowners are unaware of the potential for a sewage disaster.


Sorry, Mark--I searched for the word "tar" and missed it.

If the pipe hasn't collapsed you can still use pipe ramming to jam a new pipe into the space of the old one. Lot of no-dig options these days.


----------



## SINC

The Steve Jobs movie may be biggest Apple flop since the Newton


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> It's not simply cardboard, but cardboard treated with tar and it was used all over North America. Its projected lifespan was 50 years, so it lived up to its promise.


Hey! Maybe we can store our radioactive waste in the things........


----------



## SINC

Where are the Voyagers - NASA Voyager


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Where are the Voyagers - NASA Voyager


One hell of an investment, those probes!

Visits to Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune... the latter two visits perhaps the only and last to the gas giants that will occur in our lifetimes.

Now exploring interstellar space and the heliosheath, despite ever-weaker power plants and unbelievably weak signals with more than a 30-hour round trip signal delay...

Humbling.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3olh9whP98

Well, at least this solves the controversy over the color of their cups.


----------



## CubaMark

There's an interesting article at Mental Floss about British pubs - specifically, why they all have illustrated signs hanging out front. Within that article is this nugget: William Shakespeare's father, John, was an official ale tester for the Crown!

​
_Despite being relatively poorly educated and unable to write (he used a drawing of a pair of compasses as his signature), John was reportedly an accomplished craftsman and an ambitious businessman, so that by the time he and Mary married he had already expanded his business in Stratford to begin trading in handmade gloves and high-quality leather, owned two houses, and, according to some records, had even begun operating as a moneylender. 

With his business now flourishing—and no doubt buoyed by Mary’s family’s connections to the aristocracy—the Shakespeares soon became one of Stratford’s foremost families, and John was appointed to one of the most important public offices in the town: official ale-taster. 

It might seem like a bizarre job (or a brilliant one, for that matter) today, but in Elizabethan England ale-tasting—or “conning,” as it was also known—was an important and highly-respected occupation._​


----------



## Dr.G.

Calling Mr. Dante ...................... your inferno is calling.

You May Not Have Heard Of Turkmenistan, But It’s Home To This: The Door To Hell.


----------



## CubaMark

_*Fascinating, and rather sad....*_

*The Sad Side Of Darwin's Discoveries About Inbreeding*








Charles Darwin wrote an entire treatise on the impact of inbreeding in plants and animals. He noted their infertility problems, their tendency to be ill and weak, and their susceptibility to disease. His findings made him look at his own family and his own sickly children. Married to his first cousin, he had 10 children. Three died before the age of 10, and three left behind no children of their own. More research into his family tree has found a whole trend of cousins marrying cousins, and it’s likely Darwin’s family was suffering from the very thing that he was researching.​
(Knowledgenuts)


----------



## SINC

Legendary automotive artist Art Fitzpatrick dies at 96 | Autoweek

You've likely seen his work, but never heard of him.


----------



## SINC

This would be a good thing.

Graphene breakthrough is a step closer to a phone battery that lasts for a week | TechRadar


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This would be a good thing.
> 
> Graphene breakthrough is a step closer to a phone battery that lasts for a week | TechRadar



It seems a bit odd that University of Glasgow gets most of the credit when our own UBC is right in there with the Graphene development:
_*First superconducting graphene created by UBC researchers*_
Media Release | September 8, 2015
First superconducting graphene created by UBC researchers

Anyway, neat stuff and it will sure change and improve a lot of things, especially in the computer type world…


----------



## Macfury

There are dozens of so-called graphene "breakthroughs" every month, but few result in commercial products.


----------



## FeXL

The human species is doomed...

Quarter of men believe they have 'man periods'



> A quarter of British men believe that they experience a monthly 'man period', according to new research.
> 
> As part of a study of 2,412 people (50pc men and 50pc women), male participants were asked if they frequently suffered the same common side effects of premenstrual syndrome (PMS) that women experience during their menstrual cycle, including tiredness, cramps and increased sensitivity.
> 
> *And whilst 26 per cent of men revealed that they did experience these feelings on a regular basis, perhaps a more shocking statistic is that 58pc of their female partners believed them.*


M'bold.

<just shaking my head...>


----------



## Macfury

Perhaps we are close to developing a solid test to firmly identify male "progressives."



FeXL said:


> The human species is doomed...
> 
> Quarter of men believe they have 'man periods'
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> <just shaking my head...>


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting.

Season 2 finale recap: Katy Warren is Canada’s Smartest Person - Canada's Smartest Person


----------



## SINC

*Canada's Crown Royal named World Whisky of the Year*



> Canadian whisky brand Crown Royal has nabbed the title of World Whisky of the Year 2016 for its Northern Harvest Rye, the first time the honour has gone to a Canadian brand.
> 
> A respected authority on all things whisky, writer Jim Murray pronounced the Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye the best of 2016 calling the result a game changer, and a surprise.
> 
> "Crown Royal Northern Harvest pops up out of nowhere and changes the game," said Murray in a statement. "To say this is a masterpiece is barely doing it justice."
> 
> Murray gave the whisky a mark of 97.5 out of 100.
> 
> Crown Royal's Northern Harvest Rye is the brand's first ever blended spirit: 90 percent rye whisky is described as smooth and spicy.
> 
> This year, Murray has expanded his list of top whiskies from three to five. Here are the 2016 World Whiskies of The Year according to Jim Murray:
> 
> Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye
> Pikesville Straight Rye
> Midleton Dair Ghaelach
> William Larue Weller Bourbon (Bot.2014)
> Suntory Yamazaki Mizunara (Bot.2014)


.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> The human species is doomed...
> 
> Quarter of men believe they have 'man periods'
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> <just shaking my head...>


Thing is the male version is easily cleared up with a dose of Milk of Magnesia or perhaps a handful of prunes.


----------



## FeXL

Or a slap upside the head...



eMacMan said:


> Thing is the male version is easily cleared up with a dose of Milk of Magnesia or perhaps a handful of prunes.


----------



## CubaMark

*Dr. G.! Is this the fabled land from where Doxies emigrated to Canada? * 

*Hunting for DNA in Doggerland, an Ancient Land Beneath the North Sea*








IN 1931 A fishing boat trawling the North Sea hauled in a spear point along with its catch. The sharpened piece of antler with barbs carved into one sides was almost 14,000 years old—a remnant of a place called Doggerland, underwater since the end of an ice age raised sea levels.

Today, researchers are embarking on an ambitious project to fully explore Doggerland—using DNA, seafloor sediment, and survey data from oil and gas companies.

* * *​
the team mapped about 17,000 square miles of the drowned and buried country—an area, Gaffney says, “slightly larger than Holland.” In its topography they’ve found hills, coastlines, lakes and rivers. “But it’s a map without people at the moment, or animals or plants,” Gaffney says. That’s where the project’s next phase comes in.

Soon the scientists will head to sea. But they plan to do a lot more than just make maps. They’ll follow two of the country’s sunken river beds, taking core samples in search of pollen, fossils, insect remains, and other signs of life.

They’ll also hunt for ancient DNA.​(Wired)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Dr. G.! Is this the fabled land from where Doxies emigrated to Canada? *
> 
> *Hunting for DNA in Doggerland, an Ancient Land Beneath the North Sea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN 1931 A fishing boat trawling the North Sea hauled in a spear point along with its catch. The sharpened piece of antler with barbs carved into one sides was almost 14,000 years old—a remnant of a place called Doggerland, underwater since the end of an ice age raised sea levels.
> 
> Today, researchers are embarking on an ambitious project to fully explore Doggerland—using DNA, seafloor sediment, and survey data from oil and gas companies.
> 
> * * *​
> the team mapped about 17,000 square miles of the drowned and buried country—an area, Gaffney says, “slightly larger than Holland.” In its topography they’ve found hills, coastlines, lakes and rivers. “But it’s a map without people at the moment, or animals or plants,” Gaffney says. That’s where the project’s next phase comes in.
> 
> Soon the scientists will head to sea. But they plan to do a lot more than just make maps. They’ll follow two of the country’s sunken river beds, taking core samples in search of pollen, fossils, insect remains, and other signs of life.
> 
> They’ll also hunt for ancient DNA.​(Wired)


Legend has it that either Saint Brendan the Navigator, or Saint Brendan the Voyager, brought the first dachshunds to North America at about 600AD, or it was the Vikings in 1000AD.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool!
NASA photos as hallucinated by Google's Deep Dream - seattlepi.com


----------



## SINC

Is Li-Fi in our future?

Li-Fi Deliver Internet Access 100 times Faster than Traditional Wi-Fi


----------



## SINC

Imagine someone not even knowing they have won.

$179K Grey Cup 50/50 prize still unclaimed, Bombers brass say - Manitoba - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Might this change our future?

IoT Devices: Sensors with no battery invented by researcher | BGR


----------



## Rob

What's old is new again. It's just a new take on your old crystal radio set.

An electromagnetic field can induce a current to flow if the receiver is designed for it. Although the device doesn't need a battery, it still needs to be close to an electromagnetic field. There are many inductive sensors that are currently used this way, although they're not as small as the sample shown. I've seen similar small sensor on chip designs that are being planned for medical devices embedded in the human body. The device itself is small and robust, and doesn't need a battery, but the user will still need to carry some external field generator to make the system work. It definitely has a lot of practical potential.


----------



## pm-r

Rob said:


> What's old is new again. It's just a new take on your old crystal radio set.
> … … …



This reminds me of a story a retired local radio station engineer told about a test they did with an experimental one million watt (or some huge powerful) transmitter in the NE U.S. in the '30s or '40s to do some experiments.

One trouble they encountered was a dead sector in one direction out from the antenna location that they couldn't explain.

Finally they got a crew together to walk out in the dead sector fan area to try and find the cause, which they finally found. 

A boy scout leader had got his scouts to setup a large copper wire "antenna" in the trees at their camp to use the transmitted power to power their camp with light bulbs etc.

I was always taken with the story (true) but especially in the ingenuity of the scout leader. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sydney native, Dal grad formally presented with Nobel Prize for physics | The Chronicle Herald

Good to see a Canadian with this prize.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

A bit of a twist . . .

Banksy uses Steve Jobs artwork to highlight refugee crisis | Art and design | The Guardian


----------



## SINC

Mrs. Jobs is well off indeed . . .

You'll Never Guess the One Woman Who Owns More of Disney Than Anyone Else -- The Motley Fool


----------



## SINC

Sad day for Bobby Curtola . . .

Bobby Curtola's wife dies in Highway 103 crash - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sad day for Bobby Curtola . . .
> 
> Bobby Curtola's wife dies in Highway 103 crash - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Yes. It was not far from where I live now in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Assembling the world in an image: 15 of history's most revealing maps - CNN.com

For the history buffs out there in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Writer of heartbreaking 1993 Dear Santa letter reconnects with former mailman - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A sweet human interest story.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Writer of heartbreaking 1993 Dear Santa letter reconnects with former mailman - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> A sweet human interest story.


http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-10403.html#post2116321



pm-r said:


> Boy, that sure didn't take long to get back to the writer you posted about just the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Washington's gnarliest skateboard jump? The Canadian Embassy - World - CBC News

Nailed it!!!!!!!!!!!!! An amazing jump .................. and foolishly with no helmet or pads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Official NORAD Santa Tracker

Norad Tracks Santa: Christmas tradition for children turns 60 - Technology & Science - CBC News

After 60 years they are still tracking Santa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Plow Me Out app allows Atlantic Canadians to clear driveways from couch - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A unique app and an interesting concept.


----------



## CubaMark

*Too bad this wasn't available for Christmas 2015... a few ehMac members could certainly have used this for the year ahead *  :lmao:

*The real tinfoil hat is almost here to protect you from electromagnetic radiations*
















A Kickstarter project aims to make tinfoil hats a reality with the project option for the crowdfunding route to enter into production and technology improvement.

The rationale? We know that our bodies are exposed to a variety of signals on any given day including those from cell phones, wi-fi, satellites, tv and radio, microwaves, electric devices, lights or heavy doses of cosmic rays during the flight. There have been studies that have investigated the possible harmful effects of these signals and there have been no conclusive evidence.

Shield Apparel – the company behind the Kickstarter project – also cites the studies and says that there is no evidence that these radiations are harmful, and that “you do not have to be paranoid or into conspiracy theories”, but adds: “just take our signal proof hat and reflect electromagnetic waves.”​
(DispatchTribunal)


----------



## Macfury

Tell us how it works, CM. If you haven't thought about the Koch brothers in a week, I imagine it's working pretty well.




CubaMark said:


> *Too bad this wasn't available for Christmas 2015... a few ehMac members could certainly have used this for the year ahead *  :lmao:
> 
> *The real tinfoil hat is almost here to protect you from electromagnetic radiations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kickstarter project aims to make tinfoil hats a reality with the project option for the crowdfunding route to enter into production and technology improvement.
> 
> The rationale? We know that our bodies are exposed to a variety of signals on any given day including those from cell phones, wi-fi, satellites, tv and radio, microwaves, electric devices, lights or heavy doses of cosmic rays during the flight. There have been studies that have investigated the possible harmful effects of these signals and there have been no conclusive evidence.​


​


----------



## Dr.G.

Introducing 'Bob from Edmonton,' the man behind the Times' most popular comment - Edmonton - CBC News

An interesting perspective and link from a Canadian.


----------



## SINC

Plastic Passion: The Civil Engineering Solution to Weak Roadways -

But how's it work at -30°?


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Plastic Passion: The Civil Engineering Solution to Weak Roadways -
> 
> But how's it work at -30°?


Apparently it's good for even colder climes:

_Plastic is unaffected by corrosion and weather and can handle temperatures as low as -40 degrees celsius and as high as 80 degree celsius without difficulty._​
Mind you, this is just a regurgitated company PR brochure.... the writing is atrocious.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Mind you, this is just a regurgitated company PR brochure.... the writing is atrocious.


No dispute there, but the idea remains very interesting.


----------



## SINC

Wonder if he will make it to the Tonight Show?

Meet the Wolfe-man and his back hair art


----------



## SINC

Inca mystery unlocked?

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/w...t-incan-mystery.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=1


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No dispute there, but the idea remains very interesting.



Wow, goodie!! Now we'll have our own real adult LEGO road to travel on… 

Plastic Passion: The Civil Engineering Solution to Weak Roadways -


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> No dispute there, but the idea remains very interesting.


I wonder how it stands up to things like car crashes, rims that lose their rubber, anything that might leave a gouge... can the plastic just be filled in and patched, or....?


----------



## CubaMark

_An interesting educational experiment underway in Lunenburg:_

*Lunenburg County school takes its students 'far off the beaten track'*

Starting Monday, being outdoors during school hours won't be limited to recess for students at an independent school in Lunenburg County that's piloting a new program. 

Lunenburg County Independent School is taking the classroom into the woods one afternoon a week for Open Air Class.

"I expect the students to gain comfort and enjoyment outdoors, confidence, leadership skills, an increased understanding of natural systems and how humans are part of nature," said Open Air Learning founder Amanda Bostlund.

"And to experience improved cooperation and communication, observation and inquisitiveness." 

Open Air Learning, which is based on the South Shore, offers after-school and kindergarten-age programs elsewhere in Nova Scotia, but Bostlund said incorporating "a regular and consistent outdoor component" into school curriculum has real potential. 

The class will venture into the woods behind the Mahone Bay school, which opened last year with a combined class of Grade 8 and 9 students.

"We will focus on activities that align with students's emerging interests during our exploration of the forest," Bostlund said.

Outdoor skills such as basic navigation, observation of trees, plants, animal tracks, youth-led games, shelter-building, forest art, bird language and journaling will be among those taught.​
(CBC)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _An interesting educational experiment underway in Lunenburg:_
> 
> *Lunenburg County school takes its students 'far off the beaten track'*
> 
> Starting Monday, being outdoors during school hours won't be limited to recess for students at an independent school in Lunenburg County that's piloting a new program.
> 
> Lunenburg County Independent School is taking the classroom into the woods one afternoon a week for Open Air Class.
> 
> "I expect the students to gain comfort and enjoyment outdoors, confidence, leadership skills, an increased understanding of natural systems and how humans are part of nature," said Open Air Learning founder Amanda Bostlund.
> 
> "And to experience improved cooperation and communication, observation and inquisitiveness."
> 
> Open Air Learning, which is based on the South Shore, offers after-school and kindergarten-age programs elsewhere in Nova Scotia, but Bostlund said incorporating "a regular and consistent outdoor component" into school curriculum has real potential.
> 
> The class will venture into the woods behind the Mahone Bay school, which opened last year with a combined class of Grade 8 and 9 students.
> 
> "We will focus on activities that align with students's emerging interests during our exploration of the forest," Bostlund said.
> 
> Outdoor skills such as basic navigation, observation of trees, plants, animal tracks, youth-led games, shelter-building, forest art, bird language and journaling will be among those taught.​
> (CBC)


A neighbor has a daughter at this school. It is a fine program.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> A neighbor has a daughter at this school. It is a fine program.


Dr.G., perhaps you could emulate this program by delivering you tele-education sessions from the woods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Dr.G., perhaps you could emulate this program by delivering you tele-education sessions from the woods.


I don't mind being a teleprofessor, Macfury, but when out in nature, students should be focused upon learning from Mother Nature, and not being online with a teacher.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> I don't mind being a teleprofessor, Macfury, but when out in nature, students should be focused upon learning from Mother Nature, and not being online with a teacher.



Only you would be in the woods--or perhaps the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Only you would be in the woods--or perhaps the back yard.


They should be free of technology out in Nature. It is a good way to learn ......... and to interact with each other.


----------



## FeXL

_Not_ surprised.

The author could just as easily have closed the sentence immediately after "alarmingly ignorant"...

Nearly 10 percent of college grads think Judge Judy is on Supreme Court



> Nearly 10 percent of college graduates think television’s Judge Judy serves on the Supreme Court, according to a new report released this month.
> 
> The report, titled "A Crisis in Civic Education," was based on a survey of 1,000 adults in August and concludes that "recent college graduates are alarmingly ignorant of America's history and heritage.”
> 
> "They cannot identify the term lengths of members of Congress, the substance of the First Amendment, or the origin of the separation of powers," the report said, referring to college graduates.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> _Not_ surprised.
> 
> The author could just as easily have closed the sentence immediately after "alarmingly ignorant"...
> 
> Nearly 10 percent of college grads think Judge Judy is on Supreme Court




A sad day for American education.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Nearly 10 percent of college grads think Judge Judy is on Supreme Court


_Of those surveyed, the report found only 28.4 percent of college graduates identified James Madison as the father of the Constitution, while 59.2 percent thought the answer was Thomas Jefferson. 

Nearly 40 percent of college graduates didn't know Congress has the power to declare war and less than 50 percent of the college graduates surveyed were aware that presidential impeachments are tried before the U.S. Senate._​
I'm among the first to be critical of the U.S. education system, though for reasons that are likely at odds with some others in this forum 

I wonder how that survey would have played out if it was broken down by respondent and area of study? Would someone pursuing a degree in chemical engineering be expected to know as much about U.S. political history as someone studying Political Science? We should always consider the methodology employed.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _Of those surveyed, the report found only 28.4 percent of college graduates identified James Madison as the father of the Constitution, while 59.2 percent thought the answer was Thomas Jefferson.
> 
> Nearly 40 percent of college graduates didn't know Congress has the power to declare war and less than 50 percent of the college graduates surveyed were aware that presidential impeachments are tried before the U.S. Senate._​
> I'm among the first to be critical of the U.S. education system, though for reasons that are likely at odds with some others in this forum
> 
> I wonder how that survey would have played out if it was broken down by respondent and area of study? Would someone pursuing a degree in chemical engineering be expected to know as much about U.S. political history as someone studying Political Science? We should always consider the methodology employed.


These are things I learned in grade five, CM, and was something I taught my grade six students in Waycross, GA.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> These are things I learned in grade five, CM, and was something I taught my grade six students in Waycross, GA.


Exactement...


----------



## FeXL

Unfortunately, not surprised here, either...

Family speaks out after dog is seized by animal control



> One Sioux Falls family is happy to have their husky returned after it was seized by animal control.


So, what heinous crime are they accused of?



> “The cops came into my house and arrested my wife right in front of my kids which just blew me away because my wife, she's never done anything wrong to anybody,” Lamar Swain said.
> 
> Lamar Swain says the family lets their dog Mickey, play outside in the snow often, but lately, neighbors have been calling the cops on them for doing it.
> Sunday, the police showed up after a neighbor called and said Mickey had been outside from 10 in the morning till one in the afternoon.


Brutal. The poor animal.

The punchline? It's a husky...

Unbelievable.


----------



## pm-r

FeXL said:


> Unfortunately, not surprised here, either...
> 
> So, what heinous crime are they accused of?
> 
> Brutal. The poor animal.
> 
> The punchline? It's a husky...
> 
> Unbelievable.



Understatement…

Confirmed again…


----------



## CubaMark

*Seven deadly decisions: Who died when Parliament burned 100 years ago*










*Some ran into danger, others ran to fetch their furs: Andrew Duffy reveals the final moments of seven people killed when Ottawa’s landmark went up in flames.

On the evening of Feb. 3, 1916, as politicians debated the merits of an inquiry into the high price of fish in central Canada, Yarmouth MP Bowman Brown Law stood up and surveyed the empty seats that surrounded him in the House of Commons.*

* * *​
...seven to die in a fire that would destroy the Parliament Buildings, the seat of government and the cherished emblem of a young country’s ambition.

The dead would come from all walks of life, from disparate social classes, from French and English Canada. Some would die as heroes, others not. All would be victims of decisions cast under pressure when seconds mattered more than more than power, privilege, furs or gold.








The fire ran among the floors like a prairie fire.

The fire started in the House of Commons reading room, where politicians frequently retired to absorb the news. It was wartime and the slaughter at Gallipoli had just ended; the slaughter at Verdun was about to begin.

Conservative MP Frank Glass was standing at the second reading table when he felt a blast of heat on his leg. At first, he thought it was just another belch from the building’s boiler.

“I turned around and almost immediately with my turning, I smelt the burning of paper,” Glass later told the Royal Commission that examined the cause of the blaze.

In its final report, the commission said it had a “strong suspicion” the fire was an act of German sabotage, but they left the matter open for further investigation since there was no conclusive evidence as to what started the inferno. Today, a century later, it is still not clear whether the fire was a tragic accident or mass murder.

What is clear is that the disaster could have been averted in the fire’s first, critical moments.​
(National Post)


----------



## CubaMark

*'Astonishing' Babylonian Clay Tablet May Rewrite Math History*








_A newly deciphered clay tablet from ancient Babylon has science writers buzzing because it just might "rewrite the history of mathematics," as Live Science puts it. The tablet shows that Babylonians were using sophisticated geometric principles to track the path of Jupiter in the sky, says researcher Mathieu Ossendrijver of Humboldt University in Berlin, who deciphered the tablet and published his findings in Science. 

What's intriguing is that these early astronomers wrote their calculations sometime between 350BC and 50BC—at least 1,400 years earlier than the European mathematicians who currently get credit for inventing the technique, reports NPR. 

The upshot is that the Babylonians were dabbling in abstract principles dealing with Jupiter's velocity and position relative to other stars in the sky, and described that movement using a "sort of precalculus," in the words of the New York Times. "It is an application in astronomy that was totally new," says Ossendrijver._​
(More at: Newser)


----------



## SINC

Will pursue this when I have a bit more time.

Viewing Distant Galaxies - On Your Computer


----------



## Dr.G.

This Short Film About A Boy And His Dog Is Winning Hearts And Awards Around The World
\
A very touching short video clip.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> This Short Film About A Boy And His Dog Is Winning Hearts And Awards Around The World
> \
> A very touching short video clip.


This was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw your post:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> This was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw your post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Strange movie.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> This was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw your post...


Me too! However, heartwarming it was not!


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Strange movie.


Very. Interesting, though, to see a young Don Johnson before his Miami Vice years.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Very. Interesting, though, to see a young Don Johnson before his Miami Vice years.


I saw it before there was _Miami Vice_! The guy I recognized at the time was Alvy Moore, county agent Hank Kimball from _Green Acres_.


----------



## FeXL

For those of you who live & breathe FB & from the Department of the Patently Obvious...

Facebook friends are almost entirely fake, finds study



> Most of your Facebook friends don’t care about you and probably wouldn’t even sympathise with your problems, according to a new study.
> 
> Many people have hundreds of Facebook friends. But people can only really depend on four of them, on average, according to new research.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> For those of you who live & breathe FB & from the Department of the Patently Obvious...
> 
> Facebook friends are almost entirely fake, finds study


XX)

Sinc makes up 1% of my FB friends .................. I can count on him.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> Sinc makes up 1% of my FB friends .................. I can count on him.


No argument. Like the guy. Enjoy the company of his lovely bride, as well. However, he's got these weird friends that drive classic T-Birds and, when meeting with them out in the middle of a desolate campground in the middle of Saskatchewan, you can only believe about half of what he says...


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> No argument. Like the guy. Enjoy the company of his lovely bride, as well. However, he's got these weird friends that drive classic T-Birds and, when meeting with them out in the middle of a desolate campground in the middle of Saskatchewan, you can only believe about half of what he says...


What!?!?!?!? Are you saying Sinc is a "double agent" ................. one of those conservatives on the outside but a liberal on the inside????? Born and raised not in SK but in ............... God forbid ................. Toronto???????????????????????

Bottom line, I shall believe in the half of what he says that I can believe in and have faith that it is the truth. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It Will be interesting to see what they found come tomorrow.

Scientists Aflutter Over Gravitational Wave Rumors : The Two-Way : NPR



> Scientists Aflutter Over Gravitational Wave Rumors
> 
> The Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO) is planning a major announcement for Thursday morning. For now, scientists directly involved in the project are staying quiet about what they've seen, but other researchers say it could be a major breakthrough for the fields of physics and astronomy.
> 
> "Everyone's going to be watching; we've been talking about this for weeks," says Mina Arvanitaki, a researcher at the Perimeter Institute for Theoretical Physics in Waterloo, Canada.
> 
> Within the research community, rumors have been circulating since autumn, she says. More specifics started to appear "in the past month or so."
> 
> The rumors suggest that LIGO has seen two black holes merging together into a larger black hole. Such a cosmic collision of heavy objects like these would send out powerful ripples through space-time itself.
> 
> LIGO is designed to detect those ripples.
> 
> The project consists of two identical detectors separated by thousands of miles. The detectors provide independent verification that a gravitational wave has passed through the earth. They can also provide some details about where in the universe such a wave came from.
> 
> Each detector looks like a giant 'L', made up of two tunnels each 2.5 miles long. When a gravitational wave passes through, it stretches space along the direction of one tunnel and squishes space along the direction of the other. That stretching and squishing effectively changes the tunnels' lengths, and that change can be detected by lasers inside each one. The system is so sensitive it can see fluctuations as small as 1/10,000 the diameter of a proton.
> 
> The detectors were completed in 1999, but for over a decade, they were not considered sensitive enough to see gravitational waves. All that may have changed after an upgrade that was completed in 2014. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.amazing-stories.net/found-out-what-the-small-stickers/2/

Interesting. Did not know this system.


----------



## CubaMark

*Why Are Humans The Only Animals With Chins?*








Here’s a question for the ages: Why do humans have chins?

Firstly, it’s worth noting that the chin is not just that extra bit of face beneath your mouth. It is the piece of your lower jaw that juts out from your face. Even our close genetic relatives – the chimpanzee and the gorilla – don’t have a “proper” chin. While they do have an area below their jaw, if you look at their skulls, you can see the bone slopes backwards and away from their lower teeth. Why humans, then, have this unique feature has been a source of contention for evolutionary biologists since the 1800s.​
(Read on at: IFLScience)


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> It Will be interesting to see what they found come tomorrow.
> 
> Scientists Aflutter Over Gravitational Wave Rumors : The Two-Way : NPR


And here is the answer:

Einstein's gravitational waves 'seen' from black holes - BBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And here is the answer:
> 
> Einstein's gravitational waves 'seen' from black holes - BBC News


Interesting. And this explains what it all means .............. at least to someone not knowledgeable in physics. (I studied chemistry, biology and earth science in university for my five science courses).

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GbWfNHtHRg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting story.

Etch A Sketch sold to Toronto toy company Spin Master - Business - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

In Yiddish, this is called "chutzpah".

Kanye West says he owes $53-million, asks Facebook's Zuckerberg for $1-billion for his ‘ideas' - The Globe and Mail


----------



## pm-r

Pretty polite definition I'd say when I click on my dictionary for a meaning for "chutzpah".

I'm sure they have a much stronger, better derogatory fitting word!!!


----------



## Macfury

I talked to one of their executives last year. They also own the world rights to Meccano.



Dr.G. said:


> An interesting story.
> 
> Etch A Sketch sold to Toronto toy company Spin Master - Business - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> I talked to one of their executives last year. They also own the world rights to Meccano.


Wow!! I thought that was as British as things could get, so I guess all things can change with time…

I had a huge set of it and complete with their crude sparking battery motor and also a small steam engine with their name on it.

Many a fun day was had with that set…


----------



## Macfury

pm-r said:


> Wow!! I thought that was as British as things could get, so I guess all things can change with time…
> 
> I had a huge set of it and complete with their crude sparking battery motor and also a small steam engine with their name on it.
> 
> Many a fun day was had with that set…


Meccano changed hands several times. Most of the product is still made at a factory in France. 

We also had a hot-as-hell steam engine which we hooked up to it. I recall boiling the water with small fuel cubes that were lit on fire--marked with the name "Esbit."


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pretty polite definition I'd say when I click on my dictionary for a meaning for "chutzpah".
> 
> I'm sure they have a much stronger, better derogatory fitting word!!!


In Yiddish, the word chutzpah has different meanings depending upon the context. This would be something bitter to endure and/or brazen boldness coupled with insolence.

Of course, there are some with compassion and empathy in this world.

https://www.gofundme.com/vj9wz3f8


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> Meccano changed hands several times. Most of the product is still made at a factory in France.
> 
> We also had a hot-as-hell steam engine which we hooked up to it. I recall boiling the water with small fuel cubes that were lit on fire--marked with the name "Esbit."



Those cubes were deluxe and came later for my steam engines, most of which were powered by various flaming alcohols poured into a small tray with some sort of wadding.

Yes, hot and quite a few burns, not to mention the fire hazard!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.historicacanada.ca/content/heritage-minutes/bluenose#.VsHwLvXzc-c.facebook


----------



## FeXL

I always wanted one of those little brass steam engines.

I've actually researched some of them online recently, both kits & fully assembled, as well as plans for constructing different versions. I have a friend with a lathe & mill, one of these days I'm going to spring for a kit or a set of plans & build me one.



Macfury said:


> We also had a hot-as-hell steam engine which we hooked up to it. I recall boiling the water with small fuel cubes that were lit on fire--marked with the name "Esbit."


----------



## Dr.G.

Rubio's ‘Morning in America' ad appears to feature Vancouver - The Globe and Mail

Rubio is using Cruz's country of birth in part of his ads.


----------



## Macfury

Ours was from Wilesco. I remember the smell of those fuel cubes mixed with the oil you had to use to keep a seal on the piston,







FeXL said:


> I always wanted one of those little brass steam engines.
> 
> I've actually researched some of them online recently, both kits & fully assembled, as well as plans for constructing different versions. I have a friend with a lathe & mill, one of these days I'm going to spring for a kit or a set of plans & build me one.


----------



## Dr.G.

If Donald Trump wins U.S. presidency, Cape Breton pitched as refuge for Americans - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Guess this is one way we might increase the population of Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> Ours was from Wilesco. I remember the smell of those fuel cubes mixed with the oil you had to use to keep a seal on the piston,




Nice!! What I would have called a deluxe model steam engine. I believe those were made in Germany.

All mine were made in England, and usually just the common cheaper models.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

I love mac & cheese, red wine and ice cream. Thank you , Pres. Jefferson.


----------



## Macfury

I guess you can thank him for eating it.



Dr.G. said:


> Great Big Story
> 
> I love mac & cheese, red wine and ice cream. Thank you , Pres. Jefferson.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I guess you can thank him for eating it.


That ............ and the Declaration of Independence and the Louisiana Purchase.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> That ............ and the Declaration of Independence and the *Louisiana Purchase.*


A better deal than Seward's Folly!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> A better deal than Seward's Folly!


That was still a sweet deal in the final analysis.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is impressive storage.

5D discs can store data until well after the sun burns out


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Wow, that is impressive storage.
> 
> 5D discs can store data until well after the sun burns out


As long as the person who finds the disc can figure out how to read it!


----------



## CubaMark

_Fascinating. And terribly sad. And in terms of presentation - a very interesting interactive webpage:_

*Saving Sid*

Sid Gupta was in the prime of his life when he had an unexpected stroke. 

What happened next forced his family and friends to confront one of the most painful questions imaginable:

At what point is a life no longer worth saving?

(CBC)​


----------



## CubaMark

_I've looked into the code of the HuffPo page, but I don't see the image resource for the LiveImages... so hit the link to visit the page, and see these images in action!_

*Alberta Cinemagraphs Let You See The Province In A New Light*








Travel Alberta has found a creative way to capture what it feels like to visit the province. And it is breathtaking.

The provincial government partnered with Critical Mass, a Calgary-based advertising agency, and Flixel, a tool that allows photographers to create "living photos" or cinemagraphs, for Alberta's latest tourism campaign.

Last year, a similar campaign won an Online Marketing Media and Advertising award for its innovative way of showcasing Alberta's landscapes.

This year, the team focused on Alberta experiences.

"This is the first time we've done 360 cinemagraphs," Phil Klassen, Travel Alberta's vice president of consumer marketing, told The Huffington Post Alberta.​
(HuffPo)

You can download a free trial of Cinemagraph Pro (reg. $299) here:
https://flixel.com/products/mac/cinemagraph-pro/


----------



## CubaMark

*My vote for Father of the Year!*

*Best dad ever uses Bruce Springsteen concert as excuse for daughter’s tardiness to school*

_Consider Saratoga Spring’s Patrick A. Pipino an early frontrunner for father of the year for two reasons. One, he took his daughters, 12-year-old Isabelle and 7-year-old Sarah, to Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band’s Monday night show at Albany’s Times Union Center. Two, he then used that concert as an excuse when Isabelle was late to school the next day._​







_Apparently, Pipino, a Ben & Jerry’s franchise owner, didn’t clear the excuse note with his wife, a teacher in the same school district. “The odds of me being divorced by 5PM are 50:50. Any takers for a fat, over the hill, buck toothed, failed comedian,” he wrote. “Ice cream is included.”_​
(Consequence of Sound)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *My vote for Father of the Year!*
> 
> *Best dad ever uses Bruce Springsteen concert as excuse for daughter’s tardiness to school*
> 
> _Consider Saratoga Spring’s Patrick A. Pipino an early frontrunner for father of the year for two reasons. One, he took his daughters, 12-year-old Isabelle and 7-year-old Sarah, to Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band’s Monday night show at Albany’s Times Union Center. Two, he then used that concert as an excuse when Isabelle was late to school the next day._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Apparently, Pipino, a Ben & Jerry’s franchise owner, didn’t clear the excuse note with his wife, a teacher in the same school district. “The odds of me being divorced by 5PM are 50:50. Any takers for a fat, over the hill, buck toothed, failed comedian,” he wrote. “Ice cream is included.”_​
> (Consequence of Sound)


Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## CubaMark

*A 1980s Commodore PC has controlled this school district's A/C for 30 years*








The Amiga 2000 was released by Commodore in early 1987 and discontinued in 1991, but in Grand Rapids, Michigan, one of these old machines has been chugging along steadily with a heavy load to carry. The Grand Rapids School District counts on an Amiga computer to run the heat and air conditioning of its schools.

19 schools in the region currently count on the nearly 30-year-old machine, which has been running tirelessly, day and night, since first being installed in the 1980s. 

* * *​
It was expected the outdated system would be replaced in 2011 when voters passed a "Warm Safe and Dry" bond to release money to the district schools for upkeep and maintenance purposes. Because the computer was still functioning just fine, it didn't make the list of projects. Instead, the money was spent replacing boilers and roofs and removing asbestos.

Now, nearly three decades after its installation, the school district is ready to replace it completely instead of replacing broken functions with parts purchased on eBay. *A new system will cost up to $2 million*.......​
(DailyDot)


----------



## pm-r

Now just how do they manage that…??? "_*A new system will cost up to $2 million……."*_ 

Someone doing some gross inflationary budgeting…as usual…???


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> Now just how do they manage that…??? "_*A new system will cost up to $2 million……."*_



Right? I mean, my 1st-generation Moto-G Android phone has got a gabillion more ergs or whatever of juice over that thing... It does seem to be a heckuva jump to that price tag when such old and simple tech is currently doing the job....


----------



## SINC

Good grief, a new computer of almost any make should surely do the job for well under a grand.


----------



## pm-r

Maybe for that amount of budgeted money they're actually going to get around to adding some insulation and better windows and save some money in the long run??

But can such places actually do any such planning and budgeting properly??? Hmmm…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Infographic: 20th Anniversary of the Toonie

Who knew that the toonie would be such a hit??? I still have some of the old one dollar and two dollar bills in mint condition. Not sure if they will ever be worth more than their face value, but they are a bit of Canadian history.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.newslinq.com/titanic-exact-replica-billionaire/

This would be quite the experience. It would be interesting to know how much a round trip ticket might be .............. as well as the cost of travel insurance.


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

Calvin and Hobbes ended 20 years ago. Here's how it changed everything. - Vox


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Who knew?
> 
> Calvin and Hobbes ended 20 years ago. Here's how it changed everything. - Vox


Two of my favourites, with an enormous impact on the world of 'smart' comics.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Two of my favourites, with an enormous impact on the world of 'smart' comics.


Mine too. An interesting observation and, in my opinion, a correct comment. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Two of my favourites, with an enormous impact on the world of 'smart' comics.


No question about the impact, but my favourite predates yours by many years, and its influence was widely felt back then. Many example can be found on Boing Boing here:

Pogo


----------



## Dr.G.

Now THIS Is A Great Commercial

An interesting commercial with a universal message .............. and from a bank!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/KevBonneau1/videos/334644199992723/

Talk about close calls!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Big Tancook Island Elementary School future uncertain as enrolment dwindles - Nova Scotia - CBC News

This school is just outside of Lunenburg, NS, where I am now living.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Now THIS Is A Great Commercial
> 
> An interesting commercial with a universal message .............. and from a bank!


Friends for life.


----------



## SINC

An interesting overview of learning to live with the Asian elephant:

http://www.cepf.net/SiteCollectionDocuments/western_ghats/EARTH-SPEAK.pdf


----------



## Dr.G.

'Mi'kmaq Cinderella' could have connection to European folktale - Nova Scotia - CBC News

An interesting cross-cultural article.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> 'Mi'kmaq Cinderella' could have connection to European folktale - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> An interesting cross-cultural article.


It is interesting, but a little light on details. I could understand when news reporters from... well, from *my* generation made the move to online / digital, but force of habit / entrenched guidelines meant the stories were concise, inverted pyramidal structure, etc. With the minuscule cost of longer text in a digital format, there's not much logic in not telling more of the story...


----------



## SINC

New UK Snooper’s charter still gives state wide hacking powers

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...urce=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link


----------



## Dr.G.

Fox News calls Cape Breton 'Land of the flee' for Donald Trump haters - Nova Scotia - CBC News
An interesting way to attract folks to the beauty of Cape Breton, Nova Scotia.


----------



## CubaMark

*Mystery surrounds false report of plane crash near Peggys Cove*

A great deal of mystery and curiosity surrounds a small Nova Scotia community after a man reported a plane crash in Terence Bay, N.S., Tuesday night.

Emergency crews found no signs of a crash, but there's also no obvious explanation of what the man saw.

“As I looked up, I seen an explosion,” said Tim Slaunwhite, who made the 911 call.

It was dusk, and Slaunwhite had just finished feeding a stray neighbourhood cat. Moments later, he was on the phone with a 911 operator, convinced he was watching a disaster unfold in the sky.

“Bank right, bank left, then straighten it out. And then watch it and basically see him lose it for about 10 seconds in a straight flight-path, and then all of a sudden, it busts in two and then catches on fire,” he said.

Emergency crews descended on the area quickly. Search teams were dispatched, and a check with Navigation Canada confirmed there were no missing or overdue aircraft. The military says it was not conducting exercises in the area, and officials say hoax calls about plane crashes are exceptionally rare.

“When we get reports of plane crashes, they're usually plane crashes,” said deputy chief Roy Hollett of the Halifax Regional Fire Department.

Search crews found nothing, but Slaunwhite insists he knows what he saw, although he admits he didn't hear anything.​
(More info & video at CTV News)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Mystery surrounds false report of plane crash near Peggys Cove*
> 
> A great deal of mystery and curiosity surrounds a small Nova Scotia community after a man reported a plane crash in Terence Bay, N.S., Tuesday night.
> 
> Emergency crews found no signs of a crash, but there's also no obvious explanation of what the man saw.
> 
> “As I looked up, I seen an explosion,” said Tim Slaunwhite, who made the 911 call.
> 
> It was dusk, and Slaunwhite had just finished feeding a stray neighbourhood cat. Moments later, he was on the phone with a 911 operator, convinced he was watching a disaster unfold in the sky.
> 
> “Bank right, bank left, then straighten it out. And then watch it and basically see him lose it for about 10 seconds in a straight flight-path, and then all of a sudden, it busts in two and then catches on fire,” he said.
> 
> Emergency crews descended on the area quickly. Search teams were dispatched, and a check with Navigation Canada confirmed there were no missing or overdue aircraft. The military says it was not conducting exercises in the area, and officials say hoax calls about plane crashes are exceptionally rare.
> 
> “When we get reports of plane crashes, they're usually plane crashes,” said deputy chief Roy Hollett of the Halifax Regional Fire Department.
> 
> Search crews found nothing, but Slaunwhite insists he knows what he saw, although he admits he didn't hear anything.​
> (More info & video at CTV News)


----------



## CubaMark

*Shades of Shag Harbour....*


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> *…
> 
> A great deal of mystery and curiosity surrounds a small Nova Scotia community after a man reported a plane crash in Terence Bay, N.S., Tuesday night.
> … … …)​*


*


A quick search with google shows there are a good number of pubs and lounges in Terence Bay, N.S, and/or it could have possibly been the homemade screech at the neighbors place. ​*


----------



## Dr.G.

Maple Leafs ticket gifted to homeless man brings joy to Port Hawkesbury family | The Chronicle Herald

A unique human interest story.


----------



## SINC

A happy ending . . .

'I'll take you home:’ Vet reunites with his military dog | New York Post


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A happy ending . . .
> 
> 'I'll take you home:’ Vet reunites with his military dog | New York Post


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim Cattrall gets mistaken for Justin Trudeau's mom in 60 Minutes profile | The Chronicle Herald

Oops!!!


----------



## SINC

Mark Zuckerberg Secretly Spends $30 Million On Neighbor's Homes To Maintain Privacy


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Mark Zuckerberg Secretly Spends $30 Million On Neighbor's Homes To Maintain Privacy


Imagine what their rent will be when they rent back their previously owned homes???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Imagine what their rent will be when they rent back their previously owned homes???



Probably very little change if they are the same original owners, and Mark's company can no doubt write off all the expenditures as a business expense.

The rich get richer while we normal folks just keep getting…. same old, same old…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Probably very little change if they are the same original owners, and Mark's company can no doubt write off all the expenditures as a business expense.
> 
> The rich get richer while we normal folks just keep getting…. same old, same old…


Sad, but true.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/IdonotneedAngerManagement/videos/913124235391119/

A truly moving story.


----------



## FeXL

So, irony of ironies, California is considering banning self-driving cars.

Thoughtless Bureaucrats and Driverless Cars



> California’s legislature set out in 2012 “to encourage the current and future development, testing, and operation of autonomous vehicles on the public roads of the state”—but now, the state is poised effectively to ban such cars from the roads and highways. The Department of Motor Vehicles held a public workshop in Sacramento in late January and another in Los Angeles in early February to discuss draft regulations for autonomous vehicles. Though the rules won’t be finalized before the end of the year, the news so far isn’t good—for the cars. Under the cover of “consumer protection,” the DMV proposes to limit the rollout of autonomous technology by, among other things, barring its commercial use, precluding truly autonomous operation, and prohibiting private sale and ownership of self-driving cars.


Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> So, irony of ironies, California is considering banning self-driving cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this.


I know how I feel. I have never owned a computer in the past quarter century that did not fail me at one time or another, all of them Apple.

Driverless cars are no more than computers and they will fail. I would prefer not to be on the road with them when they do. 

Keep them off public roads gets my vote.


----------



## Captstn

SINC said:


> I know how I feel. I have never owned a computer in the past quarter century that did not fail me at one time or another, all of them Apple.
> 
> Driverless cars are no more than computers and they will fail. I would prefer not to be on the road with them when they do.
> 
> Keep them off public roads gets my vote.


Your same logic applies to human drivers (although I don't own any)


----------



## FeXL

Does Transit Save Energy?



> The key issue turns out to be occupancy -- how full is the train or bus. And it turns out that occupancy is probably lower than most people think. That is because everyone rides on buses or trains as they commute -- they are going in the direction of most people's travel at the time of day they travel, so the transit is totally full. But no one thinks about those trains having to go back the other direction, usually mostly empty. As a result, we get to this fact, from the National Transit Database as synthesized by Randal O'Toole.
> 
> 2014 Energy Use per Passenger Mile
> 
> * Transit: 3141 BTU
> * Driving: 3144 BTU


Interesting.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Does Transit Save Energy?


It does. That armchair scientist blogger doesn't account for congestion. If each bus carries its probably maximum of 48 passengers (more on an articulated bus), that's (x) number of cars that aren't on the road, slowing down traffic, creating more idle time for vehicles waiting for the crush to clear.



> Valley Metro Rail here in Phoenix does better, at a reported 1885 BTU per passenger mile. As reported many times here on this site, the cost of building this rail line, now well over one and a half billion dollars, would easily have bought every round trip rider a new Prius, with a lot of money left over. This would have saved more energy as well. Buses in Phoenix are averaging just over 6000 BTU per passenger mile.


The blogger in question fails to consider that all those Priuses take up space on the road, and contribute to congestion.


----------



## Macfury

The biggest source of congestion on Toronto thoroughfares: bumbling buses and streetcars.



CubaMark said:


> It does. That armchair scientist blogger doesn't account for congestion. If each bus carries its probably maximum of 48 passengers (more on an articulated bus), that's (x) number of cars that aren't on the road, slowing down traffic, creating more idle time for vehicles waiting for the crush to clear.
> 
> 
> 
> The blogger in question fails to consider that all those Priuses take up space on the road, and contribute to congestion.


----------



## FeXL

Ummm...not sure but I think the article was about...ENERGY!!!



CubaMark said:


> That armchair scientist blogger doesn't account for congestion.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> It does. That armchair scientist blogger doesn't account for congestion. If each bus carries its probably maximum of 48 passengers (more on an articulated bus), that's (x) number of cars that aren't on the road, slowing down traffic, creating more idle time for vehicles waiting for the crush to clear.
> 
> 
> 
> The blogger in question fails to consider that all those Priuses take up space on the road, and contribute to congestion.


Another thing that people fail to include in their positive positions is omissions by non inclusion. Take for example in the statement above that because 48 passengers are on a bus it follows that the vast majority of bus riders do not drive cars. 

This is not always the case. Many bus riders commute to bus stations by car before they ever board the bus. Some bus riders are on the bus due to the unavailability of their auto. It may be in for repairs or they can't afford insurance or fuel are common issues. And the most common reason that bus riders do not drive their cars is the high cost of urban parking fees to go to their job. Withdraw those restrictive issues and far more people would want the convenience of driving their own vehicle and always will prefer that over mass transit.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Ummm...not sure but I think the article was about...ENERGY!!!


Really? I have to spell it out for you?

How much energy is wasted by idling vehicles stuck in traffic due to congestion?


:yawn:


----------



## Macfury

Every time I get into a car I'm stuck behind an idling bus.




CubaMark said:


> Really? I have to spell it out for you?
> 
> How much energy is wasted by idling vehicles stuck in traffic due to congestion?
> 
> 
> :yawn:


----------



## FeXL

If memory serves, about a cup of gas every 5 minutes for an average V8.

How much gas does the latest billion dollar renewable subsidy buy?



CubaMark said:


> How much energy is wasted by idling vehicles stuck in traffic due to congestion?


----------



## Dr.G.

Justin Trudeau to announce big changes at Canada-U.S. border - Windsor - CBC News

Big change is forthcoming. We shall see.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Justin Trudeau to announce big changes at Canada-U.S. border - Windsor - CBC News
> 
> Big change is forthcoming. We shall see.





> He intends to endorse a pre-clearance experiment that would allow people to clear customs at train stations, bus stations and off highways the same way they already can at several Canadian airports.


That's pretty dull news, Dr.G. You set me up for something BIG!


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Every time I get into a car I'm stuck behind an idling bus.


Which, if the passengers drove their own vehicle, could be anywhere from 1 vehicle to around 48 or more. Why isn't that sinking in?


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Which, if the passengers drove their own vehicle, could be anywhere from 1 vehicle to around 48 or more. Why isn't that sinking in?


Typically these buses are half full or less. There are fewer people in the bus than there are people in cars stuck behind them.

My best time negotiating downtown streets was during a transit strike. Smooth as velvet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Trudeau family gifts Barack, Michelle Obama with Canadian-made presents - Politics - CBC News

Unique gifts, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Macfury

I recall Obama giving Queen Elizabeth a CD of his own speeches.



Dr.G. said:


> Trudeau family gifts Barack, Michelle Obama with Canadian-made presents - Politics - CBC News
> 
> Unique gifts, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I recall Obama giving Queen Elizabeth a CD of his own speeches.


Yes, and she tried to give him Charles and Camila.


----------



## SINC

An inspiring story:

'It's just what you make it': Halifax woman inspires in viral CrossFit video | Metro News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An inspiring story:
> 
> 'It's just what you make it': Halifax woman inspires in viral CrossFit video | Metro News


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Interesting read.

Conspiracy Theorists Take to the Conspira-Sea Cruise


----------



## Dr.G.

10 Discoveries Of The World That Are Hard To Explain - Trendfrenzy

Very interesting.


----------



## SINC

I will have to keep this in mind during my next visit to Grasslands National Park. My grandfather homesteaded within 20 miles of what is now the park, where I spent many happy hours as a child.

Prairie dogs' language decoded by scientists - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 'Buzz' disappears in response to declining bee population - The Weather Network

A unique marketing idea for a worthy cause ......................... unless Monsanto buys out General Mills Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

I had a math prof in university who would dare us with "Fermat's Last Theorem" and dare us to solve it ................ and receive a grade of 100% in his class to anyone who could solve the equation. I did not even try, in that when I saw what was on the board ( "There are no whole number solutions to the equation xn + yn = zn when n is greater than 2." ) I thought it was something that they found at the crash site in Roswell, NM. 

300-year-old math question solved, professor wins $700k - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...now-about-the-irish/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_evening

Interesting ................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...now-about-the-irish/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_evening
> 
> Interesting ................




OK. Maybe interesting but double posting or cross duplication posting is sure annoying to some, regardless of the number of member posts…


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Photo of 'triple rainbow' goes viral - The Weather Network

News - Quadruple rainbow photo goes viral, and it's real - The Weather Network

I twice have seen a double rainbow, but a triple rainbow or quadruple rainbow?????????? Amazing.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> News - Photo of 'triple rainbow' goes viral - The Weather Network
> 
> News - Quadruple rainbow photo goes viral, and it's real - The Weather Network
> 
> I twice have seen a double rainbow, but a triple rainbow or quadruple rainbow?????????? Amazing.




Nice thanks Marc.

And wasn't it you or your friend that took the rainbow photo in Lunenburg or Halifax, NS you posted or linked to some time ago I'll repost here:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice thanks Marc.
> 
> And wasn't it you or your friend that took the rainbow photo in Lunenburg or Halifax, NS you posted or linked to some time ago I'll repost here:


A friend took that picture. Quite the shot. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

I think I'm more likely to find myself with a lighter or matches in the forest than nails, wire, steel wool and a lemon... but hey, it's interesting...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

Awww come on, I'm guessing somewhere some normal people carry all those things with them when they go out into the forrest.  But it would probably help them if he had explained a bit better and made a point that two different metals would be required to create a battery… and he should have got close to 9 volts, not 5…
Maybe better to just stick to carrying lighter or matches when heading out into the forest, oh yes, and a cellphone…


----------



## Macfury

I believe the Iroquois used steel wool and fresh lemons as well.


----------



## SINC

Mark, did you notice he had assembled, then disassembled the device first? As he is demonstrating how to build it, note that all holes are already in the lemon before he inserts the bits into the lemon.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> I believe the Iroquois used steel wool and fresh lemons as well.



Yeah, and they just picked them both up at to corner Custer's Convenience Stores.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Mark, did you notice he had assembled, then disassembled the device first? As he is demonstrating how to build it, note that all holes are already in the lemon before he inserts the bits into the lemon.


I'm also not sure if he could get enough current connecting things as he shows, and not using separate lemons (cells).

PS: What was the paper soaked in or from???


EDIT:

Aaahaaa!!!

https://www.quantumbalancing.com/news/lemon_battery.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

Edmonton man hopes to create first ever all balloon show - Edmonton - CBC News

Well, it will be a one-of-a-kind TV show ....................


----------



## SINC

Mind Blowing Magic Magnets - wow, just wow! North and south poles, both on the same side with printed magnets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IANBoybVApQ


----------



## Dr.G.

These Japanese-Inspired Shoes Might Look Weird, But The Way They Work On Your Feet Is Genius - Trendzified

I wonder how joggers would find them for running?


----------



## CubaMark

*The Harvard Library That Protects The World's Rarest Colors*
_The most unusual colors from Harvard's storied pigment library include beetle extracts, poisonous metals, and human mummies._








Today, every color imaginable is at your fingertips. You can peruse paint swatches at hardware stores, flip through Pantone books, and fuss with the color finder that comes with most computer programs, until achieving the hue of your heart's desire. But rewind to a few centuries ago and finding that one specific color might have meant trekking to a single mineral deposit in remote Afghanistan—as was the case with lapis lazuli, a rock prized for its brilliant blue hue, which made it more valuable than gold in medieval times.

The history of pigments goes back to prehistoric times....​
(Read more at Fast Company Design)


----------



## Dr.G.

Airlander 10: World's largest aircraft - CNN.com

" ... gigantic balloons pumped full of helium. " Better than hydrogen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SEE IT: Four sets of twins pull off time traveling prank - NY Daily News

A unique prank.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Future Of Communication ls Here And It "Feels” Exciting - NewsLinQ

A unique use of technology.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woman's home demolished after Google Maps error - Mar. 25, 2016

Well, at least she got an apology in the end ........................


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Woman's home demolished after Google Maps error - Mar. 25, 2016
> 
> Well, at least she got an apology in the end ........................


Sometimes apologies just don't cut it. Since her home was previously damaged maybe the demolition company and her insurance should split the cost of rebuilding.


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting story. I will be very surprised if that painting does not eventually sell for big bucks!

Denver mayor, police chief meet with student behind KKK cop portrayal - The Denver Post

The video in the story is about 5 minutes and worth viewing. Sounds like the young lady is considerably more mature than the policemen who complained.


----------



## Dr.G.

Prime Minister Trudeau and family spend Easter on Fogo Island - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Talk about wanting to get away from it all for a few days. Check out on a map how isolated Fogo Island is compared to even St. John's, NL.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Prime Minister Trudeau and family spend Easter on Fogo Island - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Talk about wanting to get away from it all for a few days. Check out on a map how isolated Fogo Island is compared to even St. John's, NL.



That seems to be almost as remote as one can get and will take most of or a good part of the Easter weekend to get there and back to their home I would think…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That seems to be almost as remote as one can get and will take most of or a good part of the Easter weekend to get there and back to their home I would think…


Yes, it is remote, but a beautiful spot, especially if you want to see big icebergs.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> That seems to be almost as remote as one can get and will take most of or a good part of the Easter weekend to get there and back to their home I would think…


I trust he's not "pulling a MacKay"... 

The Fogo Island Inn is quite a spot!

​


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> I trust he's not "pulling a MacKay"...
> 
> The Fogo Island Inn is quite a spot!
> 
> ​



And nice photos:
https://www.google.ca/maps/uv?hl=en...ved=0ahUKEwjxxr-Rqd_LAhVPxmMKHYjlC_YQoioIazAK

And they seem busy with their own up to date Facebook page and yet all rooms seem to be booked, but to expensive for me anyway:
https://www.mrandmrssmith.com/luxury-hotels/fogo-island-inn?sgid=S_56f7060939f5f8.27817185

And some of their menu "Nouvelle cuisine" styles sure aren't my thing if you want to go looking and check it's still like that or not…

Anyway, definitely away from things at one of the "corners of the earth'…


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I trust he's not "pulling a MacKay"...
> 
> The Fogo Island Inn is quite a spot!
> 
> ​





pm-r said:


> And nice photos:
> https://www.google.ca/maps/uv?hl=en...ved=0ahUKEwjxxr-Rqd_LAhVPxmMKHYjlC_YQoioIazAK
> 
> And they seem busy with their own up to date Facebook page and yet all rooms seem to be booked, but to expensive for me anyway:
> https://www.mrandmrssmith.com/luxury-hotels/fogo-island-inn?sgid=S_56f7060939f5f8.27817185
> 
> And some of their menu "Nouvelle cuisine" styles sure aren't my thing if you want to go looking and check it's still like that or not…
> 
> Anyway, definitely away from things at one of the "corners of the earth'…


Nothing but the best for our PM. Paix, mes amis.

For the record, if you never have seen an ice berg up close you need to put that on your bucket list. It is one of the things I miss having moved from St. John's to Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> For the record, if you never have seen an ice berg up close you need to put that on your bucket list. It is one of the things I miss having moved from St. John's to Lunenburg, NS.


I second this. I had the good fortune to be working in Newfoundland back in the mid-90s. I recall one particular afternoon, sitting on the shoreline south of St. John's, watching the whales breach. That and iceberg-watching are wonderful memories of my time in that province.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I second this. I had the good fortune to be working in Newfoundland back in the mid-90s. I recall one particular afternoon, sitting on the shoreline south of St. John's, watching the whales breach. That and iceberg-watching are wonderful memories of my time in that province.


One of my favorite shots of an ice berg, one of my first pictures of icebergs taken during my first spring in St. John's way back in 1978, taken from the harbor front.


----------



## CubaMark

That's a beauty!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> That's a beauty!


It is called a Camelback iceberg for obvious reasons.


----------



## Macfury

Where are those icebergs headed, given the ocean currents?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Where are those icebergs headed, given the ocean currents?


They come by St. John's and then drift off into the Atlantic to melt. This one nearly blocked the St. John's harbor and was there for nearly three weeks. That summer, it was like being next to an open freezer when you walked downtown, even in sunny 25C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some icebergs are bigger than the Parliament building.

Some, when they come around Easter, look like a white Easter bunny.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> They come by St. John's and then drift off into the Atlantic to melt. This one nearly blocked the St. John's harbor and was there for nearly three weeks. That summer, it was like being next to an open freezer when you walked downtown, even in sunny 25C temps.



That photo actually looks like something went wrong with their model railroad or model harbor type layout…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That photo actually looks like something went wrong with their model railroad or model harbor type layout…


I took the picture of the camelback iceberg, but others have taken all these shots of the ice bergs that come close to the entrance of the St. John's harbor. That is Fort Amherst in the foreground.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That seems to be almost as remote as one can get and will take most of or a good part of the Easter weekend to get there and back to their home I would think…


'It's definitely still winter on Fogo Island:' Residents react to Justin Trudeau's Easter visit - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Prime Minister Trudeau and family spend Easter on Fogo Island - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Talk about wanting to get away from it all for a few days. Check out on a map how isolated Fogo Island is compared to even St. John's, NL.


"The inn, with [owner] Zita Cobb's staff, they'll have things arranged for Mr. Trudeau to take part in. It could be anything from hiking to Ski-Dooing to going on a dog sled run, or just being out in the snow — you can still just play in the snow out here."


----------



## Dr.G.

Myer Lansky's heirs to Cuba: You owe us - CNN.com

I doubt anyone will get any money from this dispute .............. except the lawyers who will get paid regardless of which side they represent.


----------



## CubaMark

*Zero rupee note*










A zero rupee note is an innovative banknote imitation issued in India as a means of helping to fight systemic political corruption. The notes are "paid" in protest by angry citizens to government functionaries who solicit bribes in return for services which are supposed to be free. The zero rupee note is the mascot or primary campaign tool of a non-governmental organization known as 5th Pillar which has, since their inception in 2007, distributed over 2.5 million notes as of August 2014. The notes remain in current use and thousands of notes are distributed every month.










The Zero Rupee Note (ZRN) is a simple currency-like tool designed to resemble the fifty rupee note in India, but made larger than the thousand rupee note, with an anti-bribery pledge replacing the Reserve Bank Governor's pledge on the actual money. The front of the ZRN has "I PROMISE TO NEITHER ACCEPT NOR GIVE BRIBE" printed on the front bottom center. 

The organization's contact info and an anti-bribery appeal ("If anyone demands a bribe, give this note and report the case") is also printed on the ZRN. The moment a corrupt government employee receives the note, he or she is shaken up a bit and immediately responds to the situation in a friendly and helpful manner simply to avoid getting into the bribe-radar and therefore the ZRN proves to be a simple, strong and effective "Non-violent weapon of Non-cooperation" giving voice to the "voiceless" and power to the "powerless". Thousands of success stories out of the 2.5 million distributed Zero Rupee Notes have been recorded.

(Wikipedia)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.gadventures.com/blog/st...ntent=newsfeed&utm_campaign=perus_nazca_lines

I still find this amazing ............ just trying to contemplate how they actually made these designs, and at this scale.


----------



## Dr.G.

French's ketchup and mustard to be used at A&W restaurants in Canada - Business - CBC News

Buy Canadian-grown tomatoes .................. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

Good on A & W, I love their new products and sample them about once a week, just to be sure the quality remains consistent.


----------



## MacGuiver

Thats great news... now if we could be as passionate about Canadian oil as Canadian tomatoes, we could really help save some jobs.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacGuiver said:


> Thats great news... now if we could be as passionate about Canadian oil as Canadian tomatoes, we could really help save some jobs.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Everyone loves this beach, keep your eyes on the skyline to see why

I would hate to be there during a strong ocean surge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only One Thing Can Make 60-Year-Old Men Act Like 6-Year-Old Boys…OMG!!!

Great putting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The Curious Case Of Sidd Finch | SI.com

A classic April Fool's Day joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

April Fools' Day 2016: Best and worst jokes - CNN.com

More classic April Fool's Day "pranks"


----------



## Dr.G.

Instant Expert: Oh, the things you can do with bananas and onions - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting, especially since I l love bananas, either sliced in cereal, in a fruit salad, or just plain as a snack.


----------



## SINC

The lost has been found:

Kansas City archivist finds missing Wright brothers patent in Lenexa storage caves


----------



## FeXL

So, recall that one, single, insignificant cell phone that the FBI promised Apple was the only one they wanted to crack?

Yeah, not so much...

That one phone the FBI wanted unlocked? Here are 63 more, says ACLU



> The FBI's promise that the San Bernardino iPhone case was a one-off is looking a tad hollow after the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) found another 63 ongoing cases of the government using an ancient law to enforce unlocking.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Detailed research by the ACLU has found 63 cases where the All Writs Act is being used against Apple and Google, and another 13 possible legal actions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Intensive Care Nurse Is Reunited With Every Baby She Ever Saved And It Is Incredibly Touching - Trendzified

Having experienced this with my daughter, who was born profoundly disabled and not expected to live, this is a real tear-jerker.


----------



## SINC

Why drivers in China intentionally kill the pedestrians they hit: China's laws have encouraged the hit to kill phenomenon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Why drivers in China intentionally kill the pedestrians they hit: China's laws have encouraged the hit to kill phenomenon.


Unbelievable, if true. 

Now, on a more humane note .......... even though I would not be able to show the same compassion to the fawn due to our dogs .............. 

A Mother Leaves Her Injured Fawn Behind, But The Cameraman's Response Will Touch Your Heart - Hearts Of Pets


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/SomaNatureOwns/videos/748432865257856/

Amazing that none of the spectators were seriously hurt. Not sure about the driver.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Woman Turns Off The Lights In Her House… And Makes A Terrifying Discovery - NewsLinQ

I openly admit that this really scared me.


----------



## Dr.G.

You Have Been Peeling Post-It Notes Wrong This Whole Time And This Is The Reason Why - MetaBlasts

I did not know this but I just tried it and it works. Live and learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

3-Year-Old Genius Schools Ellen On Something Many Of Us Forgot About - NewsLinQ

I was a bio-chem major when I started university, and I don't remember some of there periodic table symbols.


----------



## SINC

I have always been interested in the Battle of the Little Bighorn and learned a few things today:

http://billingsgazette.com/news/loc...cle_4463195c-d8c2-5a36-ae68-bf86f99b5d52.html


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have always been interested in the Battle of the Little Bighorn and learned a few things today:
> 
> http://billingsgazette.com/news/loc...cle_4463195c-d8c2-5a36-ae68-bf86f99b5d52.html


An interesting news item, Don. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I was in St. John's at the time, and we were going to take in a family of three for the duration. They were all set to come except when they discovered that we had dogs in the house, and their child was very allergic to dogs. Such is Life.

This Is A MUST Read: Take A Gander At This Amazing, But Little Known, 9-11 Story

Delta Flight 15 Lands in Gander on 9/11 : snopes.com


----------



## Macfury

I remember that story well. I thought it was famous!



Dr.G. said:


> I was in St. John's at the time, and we were going to take in a family of three for the duration. They were all set to come except when they discovered that we had dogs in the house, and their child was very allergic to dogs. Such is Life.
> 
> This Is A MUST Read: Take A Gander At This Amazing, But Little Known, 9-11 Story
> 
> Delta Flight 15 Lands in Gander on 9/11 : snopes.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I remember that story well. I thought it was famous!


It was quite a time for the world to come together and help one another in a tragic time of need. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Myer Lansky's heirs to Cuba: You owe us - CNN.com

Good luck collecting on this law suit.


----------



## heavyall

Dr.G. said:


> Myer Lansky's heirs to Cuba: You owe us - CNN.com
> 
> Good luck collecting on this law suit.


I have the book mentioned in the article: "Havana Nocturne". It's really good, highly recommended.

Lansky and Luciano were running an overt criminal enterprise, and confiscating the proceeds of crime is standard practice in most countries. I can't see how the family thinks they have a legitimate claim for compensation.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Myer Lansky's heirs to Cuba: You owe us - CNN.com
> 
> Good luck collecting on this law suit.


Yes. Their are billions of dollars in legitimate claims that would need to be settled first.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> I have the book mentioned in the article: "Havana Nocturne". It's really good, highly recommended.
> 
> Lansky and Luciano were running an overt criminal enterprise, and confiscating the proceeds of crime is standard practice in most countries. I can't see how the family thinks they have a legitimate claim for compensation.


True. Of course, back then there was no RICO Act.

"The Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act, commonly referred to as the RICO Act or simply RICO, is a United States federal law that provides for extended criminal penalties and a civil cause of action for acts performed as part of an ongoing criminal organization."


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Yes. Their are billions of dollars in legitimate claims that would need to be settled first.


Very true, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tax havens explained: How the rich hide money offshore - Business - CBC News

We should set up a tax haven here in ehMacLand. :greedy:  :greedy:


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Yes. Their are billions of dollars in legitimate claims that would need to be settled first.


Keeping in mind that the U.S. was *the* factor in blocking payment to the owners of nationalized properties. Cuba settled with every non-USA foreigner who had property claims in Cuba, but the U.S. had other plans for its own claims.

See the previous discussion of this issue here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Tax havens explained: How the rich hide money offshore - Business - CBC News
> 
> We should set up a tax haven here in ehMacLand. :greedy:  :greedy:


An interesting Canadian perspective on this rip-off.

Panama Papers taunt the masses with more proof that game is rigged - Business - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/Sameera.Aziz.Media/videos/10156431569410246/

Amazing. I can only imagine the hours of training.


----------



## SINC

Elefantentreffen Is the Most Bizarre Motorcycle Rally You’ve Never Heard Of | WIRED


----------



## Dr.G.

SpaceX reusable rocket lands on ocean platform - BBC News

Talk about a pin-point landing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

+1!!!!

Amazing isn't it. And they controlled it better than most can do with an elaborate home RC drone!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!!!
> 
> Amazing isn't it. And they controlled it better than most can do with an elaborate home RC drone!!!


An interesting and valid point, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

These 43 Japanese Guys Quickly Toss A Coin In The Air To Create Something Beyond Incredible - MetaBlasts

Quite the shot by each person. Such precision.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuri Gagarin became first man in space 55 years ago - CNN.com

Today marks 55 years since cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin became the first man in space. I remember it well, along with the 1957 launch of Sputnik I.


----------



## Dr.G.

Little Math Genius Schools Steve Harvey So Bad He Has To Take Out His Calculator - NewsLinQ

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Homeland Security urges you to uninstall QuickTime on Windows

But its OK on your Mac!


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G.! Is that you in the air? 

Rare Never Before Seen Images Of Woodstock 1969


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Dr.G.! Is that you in the air?
> 
> Rare Never Before Seen Images Of Woodstock 1969


No, I am afraid of heights.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Music Of Nature (Video)

Unique music.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Music Of Nature (Video)
> 
> Unique music.




I wonder if he used some sap oozing fir if its pitch would be off…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder if he used some sap oozing fir if its pitch would be off…???


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Photographer captures gator eating gator - CNN Video

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!! Lakeland Wildlife officials are bringing in tracking dogs to help find this alligator before it kills again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Their Camera Records a Once in a Lifetime Event while They were Filming The Ocean

Quite the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Georgia paddling video sparks corporal punishment discussion - CNN.com

I recall when I was teaching in Waycross, GA that the Ware County School Board allowed paddling. I was given a paddle the size of a small cricket bat, that had holes drilled into it to help cut down wind resistance (or so I was told). I refused to use it and I told my students why -- "I don't believe in corporal punishment like paddling. Also, you have all seen how far I can hit a softball when we play during recess. Imagine if I hit you with this paddle?" I then held up the paddle and whacked it on the bottom of my foot. The loud smack was so loud that the principal came running into my classroom thinking that I had hit a child with the paddle or fired off a gun. He was relieved when he saw that there were no wounded kids in my classroom, and I told him what made the noise. He told me that I was in my rights to "whup these youngins if they backslide" (his words for my grade 6 students). For two years that paddle lay silent and unused in my desk.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Woman sets ‘bad example’ after jumping into tiger enclosure at Toronto Zoo", You think?!? A "bad example"????????????? 

Woman sets ‘bad example’ after jumping into tiger enclosure at Toronto Zoo | Globalnews.ca

Toronto Zoo investigates after woman jumps tiger's fence to retrieve hat - Toronto - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

This Newborn Baby Is Dying, But What Her Twin Sister Does Is Nothing Short Of A Miracle... - Forgot To Think

An amazing story. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Knock-off 'Tim Mortons' coffee found by Canadian in South Korea - Trending - CBC News

Guess it had to happen somewhere.


----------



## SINC

Didn't read the story, but as a 'over my dead body' customer of Timmy's I have little sympathy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Didn't read the story, but as a 'over my dead body' customer of Timmy's I have little sympathy.


It's a blatant rip-off. It would be like me setting up a site called My Bridie and St. Albie's Place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Study: Dinosaurs were declining long before asteroid hit | The Chronicle Herald

An interesting theory.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFSzDyScXF8[/ame]

Maybe Nova Scotia will become the next Vancouver or Toronto re housing and attracting Asian buyers? We could certainly use the investment and increase in population. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

No link, just an interesting fact.
"Moment in time: April 20, 1989 - Final Canadian $1 bills printed:
Canadians may love the loonie now, but they didn't embrace the iconic coin willingly when it was introduced in 1987. It took tough love from the government, which ordered the $1 bill removed from circulation to ensure the loonie's acceptance. The last dollar bill ran off the presses at the Canadian Bank Note Co. in Ottawa. Over the next couple of years, millions of the green bills, featuring Queen Elizabeth II on one side and logging boats working the Ottawa River on the other, were destroyed or scooped up by collectors. Getting rid of the dollar bill was projected to save Ottawa $175-million over 20 years, mainly because coins last longer. Unfortunately, coins are less convenient to lug around, causing many people to hoard them in drawers or cookie jars. The result is that the Royal Canadian Mint now keeps twice as many loonies in circulation (600 million) as the bills they replaced. "

By: Barrie McKenna in the Globe and Mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs9w5bgtJC8[/ame]

A unique and very long clip about the Titanic.


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

Huge coral reef discovered at Amazon river mouth | Environment | The Guardian


----------



## CubaMark

*Daughter From Danang*








_During the final days of the Vietnam War, the U.S. government began boarding Vietnamese children onto military transport planes bound for adoption by American, Canadian, European and Australian families. Over the next several weeks, Operation Babylift brought more than 3300 children out of Vietnam._​
(PBS)


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in time: April 25, 1953 - "Structure of DNA is unveiled:
"We wish to suggest a structure for the salt of deoxyribose nucleic acid (D.N.A.)." With those words - the opening line of a one-page scientific paper in the journal Nature - James Watson, right, and Francis Crick revealed the secret of life. By then, scientists knew there had to be a molecular basis for heredity and that DNA was key. With the help of cardboard cutouts and plenty of trips to their favourite pub at Cambridge University, Watson and Crick were the ones who showed why. The answer was an elegant spiral staircase of atoms in which the steps consisted of paired chemical bases arranged in a sequence that could be copied and passed on from one generation to the next. The work eventually catapulted Watson and Crick to scientific stardom, but not Rosalind Franklin, whose X-ray images of DNA had provided the crucial clue and were shared with Watson and Crick without her knowledge."
By: Ivan Semeniuk -- The Globe and Mail.

Rosalind Franklin :: DNA from the Beginning


----------



## SINC

A revolution is coming:

The driverless truck is coming, and it’s going to automate millions of jobs | TechCrunch


----------



## SINC

The world has gone nuts:

Swedish head reported for using 'hon' not 'hen' - The Local


----------



## Macfury

On some US army bases, where they have their own road system, they've successfully driven fleets of trucks this way.

Army showcases two examples of driverless technology



SINC said:


> A revolution is coming:
> 
> The driverless truck is coming, and it’s going to automate millions of jobs | TechCrunch


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> A revolution is coming:


Interesting stat, 45mph being the optimal fuel efficiency speed. I wonder how they reconcile that with traffic that is going 20-30mph faster? That may work if they have a dedicated truck lane on a 6 lane or more highway but can you imagine the traffic jams & subsequent accidents on a two lane or even 4 lane highway?

Fuel stops will also be interesting. They'll need a gas jockey.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Farmer Discovered This Secret Entrance, And What Is Inside Has Changed History Forever... - Trendfrenzy

Amazing.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Interesting stat, 45mph being the optimal fuel efficiency speed. I wonder how they reconcile that with traffic that is going 20-30mph faster? That may work if they have a dedicated truck lane on a 6 lane or more highway but can you imagine the traffic jams & subsequent accidents on a two lane or even 4 lane highway?
> 
> Fuel stops will also be interesting. They'll need a gas jockey.


The general idea is that one driver/attendant will accompany a fleet of trucks--to fuel and to make sure nobody robs the cargo.


----------



## SINC

Scary stuff . . .

EMP alert: 2 N. Korean satellites now orbit over U.S.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Scary stuff . . .
> 
> EMP alert: 2 N. Korean satellites now orbit over U.S.


Their subs that can launch rockets worry me even more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big Ben to stop ringing for repairs - CNN.com

Until the repairs are completed, they should replace it with the "Windsor hum", in that they are The House of Windsor. Of course, I refer to the Windsor, ON hum.


----------



## SINC

Good news for Albertans who collect reward points:

Pharmacy loyalty programs ruled legal in Alberta - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

She Put Onions In Her Socks Before Sleeping. The Reason Why Is Completely Brilliant - NewsLinQ

Might try this the next time I am sick ......... or not. Has anyone else ever heard of this or tried this before???????????? XX)

Myth Busted: Onions on Feet to Take Away Illness

Bug Humbar!!! Guess I was right to be skeptical.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Moment This Boat Crew Realized What They Were Seeing, It Was Nearly Too Late To Escape... - Forgot To Think

A unique situation on the high seas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

Finding a computer in which these will work is another story.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Great Big Story
> 
> Finding a computer in which these will work is another story.



No problem with some of the old still workable Macs in our basement computer area plus an old USB floppy reader.

Had to use the basement ones to recover some data for a lady whose writing husband suddenly died some years ago now. Some were even old Apple DOS format disks!!!

Recovered all his writings luckily.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No problem with some of the old still workable Macs in our basement computer area plus an old USB floppy reader.
> 
> Had to use the basement ones to recover some data for a lady whose writing husband suddenly died some years ago now. Some were even old Apple DOS format disks!!!
> 
> Recovered all his writings luckily.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...204.1073741827.100007145677718&type=3&theater

I get the shakes just looking at the picture, whether it is real or not.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...204.1073741827.100007145677718&type=3&theater
> 
> I get the shakes just looking at the picture, whether it is real or not.




You think this might be related Marc…???, but even it makes one wonder when one looks at the dates…

"_This claim contains several giveaways beyond the obviously manipulated photographs. Most obviously, a 134-foot-long snake is more than four times longer than the world's largest snake, the Green Anaconda, which (according to National Geographic) can reach a length of about 30 feet. Even Titanoboa, the enormous Cretaceous fossil discovered in 2012, topped out at under 50 feet.

LAST UPDATED: 06 August 2016

ORIGINALLY PUBLISHED: 18 June 2015 "_

FALSE: Ereptile Dysfunction : snopes.com

Still gross to even consider, imaginary or not…!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You think this might be related Marc…???, but even it makes one wonder when one looks at the dates…
> 
> "_This claim contains several giveaways beyond the obviously manipulated photographs. Most obviously, a 134-foot-long snake is more than four times longer than the world's largest snake, the Green Anaconda, which (according to National Geographic) can reach a length of about 30 feet. Even Titanoboa, the enormous Cretaceous fossil discovered in 2012, topped out at under 50 feet.
> 
> LAST UPDATED: 06 August 2016
> 
> ORIGINALLY PUBLISHED: 18 June 2015 "_
> 
> FALSE: Ereptile Dysfunction : snopes.com
> 
> Still gross to even consider, imaginary or not…!!!


It also said African Amazon in the caption, and we all know that the Amazon is is Brazil. Still, just looking at the picture gives me the creeps. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/look4design/videos/10154040246074361/

Very unique.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/enigma-machine-hero-dies-aged95.html

"Lieutenant Commander Balme died earlier this month, but his memory will live on in World War Two history as it is the capture of the Enigma machine that is lauded as a turning point in the battle for the Atlantic."


----------



## Dr.G.

When He Described His Bird's Ritual Every Night Nobody Believed Him, So He Filmed This... - NewsLinQ

Cute


----------



## Dr.G.

The sexy, happy apes we might have been - CNN.com

Interesting theories in this article.


----------



## Dr.G.

She Told The Chimp She Had Lost Her Baby. What The Chimp Did Next Was Unexpected. - Beingcreative

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washoe_(chimpanzee)

An interesting and amazing story about Washoe.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Innovative Braille Will Help Blind Children Learn To Read While Playing - MetaBlasts

What an excellent idea. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Check to see if you made "the list". 

Search the Panama Papers database - Business - CBC News


----------



## SINC

I'm good!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm good!


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Scientists create lotion that makes wrinkles invisible - CNN.com

An interesting creation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Then and now images of "Blitz" bombing raids in Britain - The Globe and Mail

Interesting contrasts.


----------



## SINC

This $70 wireless gateway now blocks ads for anyone who connects to it | ZDNet


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Then and now images of "Blitz" bombing raids in Britain - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Interesting contrasts.


British forces firebombed a huge number of German cities, besides Dresdan. This even extended to small villages. I talked to one woman who was hiding in a haystack when American troops first came through her village. The women and children were there trying stay warm, not one house still stood. She was certain they would all be raped and perhaps killed, based on stories heard from refugees from the Russian march.

How Dresden has recovered to become a German cultural centre in pictures | Daily Mail Online

10 Most Devastating Bombing Campaigns of WWII

I have also talked to a first hand witness of the Tokyo raids. He was the chief gunner aboard a B-29. He described coming in at tree top level then struggling to gain sufficient altitude to safely drop the bomb load. His plane then flew back over the city to take aerial photos. He was a close relative of mine and even his immediate family did not hear this story until about 2010. Sixty five years later he still found it difficult to talk about, particularly seeing the human torches as they flew back over the city. He was lucky as General LeMay decided after Tokyo that only tail gunners would fly future missions. The gunners and their ammo were replaced with an extra half ton of bombs. Before Hiroshima, sixty Japanese cities were also firebombed. Best guesses indicate that around 1,000,000 people, mostly civilians, died in those raids.

Pictures show how Tokyo recovered 70 years after firebomb strike | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SINC

Dust from Sahara Makes Significant Impact on Caribbean Sea Ecosystem, Research Shows | Biology, Geoscience | Sci-News.com


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> British forces firebombed a huge number of German cities, besides Dresdan. This even extended to small villages. I talked to one woman who was hiding in a haystack when American troops first came through her village. The women and children were there trying stay warm, not one house still stood. She was certain they would all be raped and perhaps killed, based on stories heard from refugees from the Russian march.
> 
> How Dresden has recovered to become a German cultural centre in pictures | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 10 Most Devastating Bombing Campaigns of WWII
> 
> I have also talked to a first hand witness of the Tokyo raids. He was the chief gunner aboard a B-29. He described coming in at tree top level then struggling to gain sufficient altitude to safely drop the bomb load. His plane then flew back over the city to take aerial photos. He was a close relative of mine and even his immediate family did not hear this story until about 2010. Sixty five years later he still found it difficult to talk about, particularly seeing the human torches as they flew back over the city. He was lucky as General LeMay decided after Tokyo that only tail gunners would fly future missions. Before Hiroshima, sixty Japanese cities were also firebombed. Best guesses indicate that around 1,000,000 people, mostly civilians, died in those raids.
> 
> Pictures show how Tokyo recovered 70 years after firebomb strike | Daily Mail Online


Very interesting and relevant citations, Bob. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dust from Sahara Makes Significant Impact on Caribbean Sea Ecosystem, Research Shows | Biology, Geoscience | Sci-News.com


Not very good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/earthables/videos/654955157992111/

A unique idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unseen photos of Europe after World War II - CNN.com

Interesting pictures from the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hyperloop One technology tested successfully in Nevada desert - Technology & Science - CBC News

Sort of like the Wright brothers at Kitty Hawk, NC ..................


----------



## SINC

Could this really happen?

Off the Podium: Why Public Health Concerns for Global Spread of Zika Virus Means That Rio de Janeiro's 2016 Olympic Games Must Not Proceed | Harvard Public Health Review


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Could this really happen?
> 
> Off the Podium: Why Public Health Concerns for Global Spread of Zika Virus Means That Rio de Janeiro's 2016 Olympic Games Must Not Proceed | Harvard Public Health Review


That Zika could spread or that the Olympics could be postponed?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> That Zika could spread or that the Olympics could be postponed?


Olympics postponed.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Olympics postponed.


I'm guessing that corporate greed would prevent a postponement.


----------



## Dr.G.

While we are on the topic of the Olympics ................. tptptptp

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/s...t-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> While we are on the topic of the Olympics ................. tptptptp
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/s...t-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


I've often said we should simply run a separate Dop-o-lympics for the steroid fueled. All drugs permissible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I've often said we should simply run a separate Dop-o-lympics for the steroid fueled. All drugs permissible.


That might work ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Italian woman, 116, seen as last living person born in 1800s | The Chronicle Herald

Interesting ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Italian woman, 116, seen as last living person born in 1800s | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> Interesting ..............


Susannah Mushatt Jones, world's oldest person, dies at 116 - CNN.com


----------



## SINC

Perhaps natives were not the first in North America?

14,550-year-old prehistoric underwater site reveals traces of humans in the Americas


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Perhaps natives were not the first in North America?
> 
> 14,550-year-old prehistoric underwater site reveals traces of humans in the Americas


Interesting, I was just reading this article earlier. An unique theory if one accepted the Clovis site theory in the past.

Mastodon bones offer new clues to how humans arrived and lived in Americas - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G.

Monarch butterfly population in jeopardy after Mexican storm - Windsor - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

How on earth did they come up with some of these…???

_*Crazy Laws That Still Exist in the United States*_

Crazy Laws That Still Exist in the United States


----------



## SINC

Government Surveillance Program In The Bay Area Exposed - CBS San Francisco


----------



## Dr.G.

Suppressed records revealed 50 years after China's Cultural Revolution - The Globe and Mail

Not a good historical note in China's long history.


----------



## FeXL

Tastes like chicken...

USA FDA: Millions Of Pounds Of Rat Meat Sold As Boneless Chicken Wings



> _According to the USA Food and Drug Administration (FDA), there are about million pounds of rat meat sold as boneless chicken wings in restaurants and stores throughout the USA!_​


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Tastes like chicken...
> 
> USA FDA: Millions Of Pounds Of Rat Meat Sold As Boneless Chicken Wings


XX)XX)XX)


----------



## SINC

Interesting. I wonder how this applies in Canada?

Why the Constitution Protects Passwords But Not Fingerprint Scans


----------



## SINC

Wildlife and Habitat Conservation News: Good news for the Sumatran rhino


----------



## Macfury

I love rhinos!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I love rhinos!


The libertarian conservationist. Paix, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

If dogs could talk... this is what they would say - CNN.com

I wonder what my dachshunds would be telling me or asking me.


----------



## Dr.G.

10 Ancient Sites That Might Be Stargates, Portals And Wormholes - Listverse

Interesting speculations.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/HuffingtonPost/videos/10153921304281130/

A most interesting story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob Dylan, at 75, is singing standards. Hold the snark - CNN.com

Dylan sings Sinatra???????


----------



## Dr.G.

Unusual blue Cape Breton lobster called 'flawless' and named Opal - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Of interest to those who like lobster (Full disclosure -- I am not one of you).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Unusual blue Cape Breton lobster called 'flawless' and named Opal - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Of interest to those who like lobster (Full disclosure -- I am not one of you).


Nor me, but interesting at any rate.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nor me, but interesting at any rate.


Yes, interesting from a "good luck" rare catch, but I too do not like lobster.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Unusual blue Cape Breton lobster called 'flawless' and named Opal - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Of interest to those who like lobster (Full disclosure -- I am not one of you).




Would it turn lobster/crab red if and when it was cooked….??? Just curious…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Would it turn lobster/crab red if and when it was cooked….??? Just curious…


Not sure. I would think so, but then, I don't have a clue.


----------



## Dr.G.

The work of Neanderthals: Ancient ring-like structures date from 176,000 years ago - LA Times

Interesting if you like these sorts of discoveries.


----------



## SINC

Another failure.

Flash - Microsoft to end smartphone manufacturing - France 24


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Would it turn lobster/crab red if and when it was cooked….??? Just curious…





Dr.G. said:


> Not sure. I would think so, but then, I don't have a clue.



It seems that they just might…

_Lobsters caught off the Atlantic coast of North America aren't usually very bright. They tend to be a murky, greeny-brown... until they are boiled, when they turn the orangey-pink familiar to diners with high disposable incomes._ …

How rare are bright blue lobsters? - BBC News

And I presume they _*are*_ referring to their color and not their intelligence…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems that they just might…
> 
> _Lobsters caught off the Atlantic coast of North America aren't usually very bright. They tend to be a murky, greeny-brown... until they are boiled, when they turn the orangey-pink familiar to diners with high disposable incomes._ …
> 
> How rare are bright blue lobsters? - BBC News
> 
> And I presume they _*are*_ referring to their color and not their intelligence…


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...uietly-at-battle-of-britain-bunker/?tid=sm_fb

Interesting if you know of the story of the Memphis Belle.


----------



## SINC

Aussies upset by report.

Australia's censorship of Unesco climate report is like a Shakespearean tragedy


----------



## Dr.G.

The Bible has been translated into emoji for millennials - Trending - CBC News

Did not think that this was possible.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Bible has been translated into emoji for millennials - Trending - CBC News
> 
> Did not think that this was possible.


It has been done for several different obscure languages including Klingon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_translations_into_fictional_languages


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has been done for several different obscure languages including Klingon.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_translations_into_fictional_languages


----------



## Dr.G.

Hitler's coding machine sold on eBay -- for $14 - May. 31, 2016

A bargain at $14


----------



## CubaMark

*Life on earth began in.... Ontario?*

*Researchers Find Clues To Origins Of Life In Sudbury Basin*








A crater in Ontario created billions of years ago might contain clues about the origins of life on Earth, according to a new study.

A research team headed by Trinity College in Dublin recently published a report proposing that the Sudbury Basin might have sheltered emerging life after the impact of a comet.

Edel O’Sullivan, a PhD student from the University of Bern in Switzerland and report co-author, told CBC News that the team reconstructed the conditions after the comet landed approximately 1.85 billion years ago.

The report said that the Sudbury Basin was an ideal candidate for this study because of its size and accessibility. It was formed long after life began on Earth — an estimated 3.8 billion years ago — but the samples that the team collected might help determine if life could have emerged after a comet or asteroid hit.​
(HuffPo)


----------



## pm-r

_



…but the samples that the team collected might help determine if life could have emerged after a comet or asteroid hit.

Click to expand...

_And some that did are actually still living and sitting and serving??? on the Senate…


----------



## FeXL

I guess he could have always waited for the cops to show up. Again...

Cops: Hubby Fatally Beat Man Trying to Rape His Wife



> Relatives say a 61-year-old man initially charged with manslaughter was only protecting his wife from a would-be rapist when he fatally beat a man in a Bronx apartment building Monday.


More:



> Diallo met Nash in a sixth-floor hallway, where police say he beat Nash, causing severe head and body injuries. Nash—who had some 20 prior arrests, according to police, and had been released from jail May 20 following a parole violation—was taken to a hospital in critical condition and died around 1:30am. Diallo's charges have been dropped to assault, with the New York Daily News noting that could change as prosecutors dive into the case.


Apparently he used a tire iron. The guy deserves a medal...


----------



## Dr.G.

King Tut's dagger blade made from meteorite, study confirms - Technology & Science - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool Story. Wonder if Peterson will push that old baby flat out!

Spencer Penrose's Yellow Devil will be part of the Hill Climb's 100th anniversary | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Cool Story. Wonder if Peterson will push that old baby flat out!
> 
> Spencer Penrose's Yellow Devil will be part of the Hill Climb's 100th anniversary | Colorado Springs Gazette, News



+1!!!

Thanks for that!!!


----------



## FeXL

One more reason not to use them for anything...

Google has been recording your voice searches – but here’s how you can hear them



> Turns out Google could have been recording everything you have said around it for years, the Independent reports.
> 
> There’s a helpful feature that allows people to perform searches with their voice.
> 
> But what you may not realise is Google has been storing those recordings to help improve its language recognition.
> 
> *Not to worry though – there is a way you can delete these files.*


M'bold.

Right. Absolutely, positively no reason to be concerned at all...


----------



## Macfury

My Android phone is notorious for picking up random keying in my pocket. Found a well-translated chunk of conversation in the Google search engine the other day...



FeXL said:


> One more reason not to use them for anything...
> 
> Google has been recording your voice searches – but here’s how you can hear them
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Right. Absolutely, positively no reason to be concerned at all...


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> My Android phone is notorious for picking up random keying in my pocket. Found a well-translated chunk of conversation in the Google search engine the other day...



Did the google translation think your keys in your pocket were trying to play the jingle bells song and do the proper translation for you…???

Sort of reminds me of the old Zenith TV we had that would do all sorts of things it thought it's sound remote control was doing when I threw the car/house keys onto the coffee table…


----------



## Macfury

pm-r said:


> Did the google translation think your keys in your pocket were trying to play the jingle bells song and do the proper translation for you…???
> 
> Sort of reminds me of the old Zenith TV we had that would do all sorts of things it thought it's sound remote control was doing when I threw the car/house keys onto the coffee table…


It was a lengthy anecdote I was telling my son... all letter-perfect. Low-key, of course.


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

Balls up: Are scrotal lifts the next trend in male grooming?



> The big question, of course is what kind of man would actually want his ball bag tightened in the first place and why?


----------



## Dr.G.

Search ends for man who fell into Yellowstone park geyser - World - CBC News

Not sure if this is of interest to anyone, but I can't think of a more horrible way to die.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Search ends for man who fell into Yellowstone park geyser - World - CBC News
> 
> Not sure if this is of interest to anyone, but I can't think of a more horrible way to die.




'_It's sort of dumb_'… I guess sums it up pretty well… high fenced boardwalks to protect some stupid idiots next…???


----------



## SINC

What a find!

Miners find 500-year-old shipwreck filled with gold coins in Namibian desert | Africa | News | The Independent


----------



## SINC

As we age.

Blood of world’s oldest woman hints at limits of life

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...st-woman-hints-at-limits-of-life#.U1g60Ym9LCS


----------



## CubaMark

*Good Bones*

_Maggie Smith_

Life is short, though I keep this from my children.

Life is short, and I’ve shortened mine

in a thousand delicious, ill-advised ways,

a thousand deliciously ill-advised ways

I’ll keep from my children. The world is at least

fifty percent terrible, and that’s a conservative

estimate, though I keep this from my children.

For every bird there is a stone thrown at a bird.

For every loved child, a child broken, bagged,

sunk in a lake. Life is short and the world

is at least half terrible, and for every kind

stranger, there is one who would break you,

though I keep this from my children. I am trying

to sell them the world. Any decent realtor,

walking you through a real ****hole, chirps on

about good bones: This place could be beautiful,

right? You could make this place beautiful.​(WaxWing Magazine)​


----------



## Dr.G.

MintChip launch Tuesday brings Canadian-made digital cash to consumers - Business - CBC News

Interesting concept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kentucky's controversial ark (Opinion) - CNN.com

"The Ark is biblical in size, nearly the length of two football fields. It's wide, too -- 85 feet. And it is eight stories high. It took thousands of workers, including hundreds of Amish craftsmen, 24 months to build."


----------



## Dr.G.

What Hitler's Jewish neighbor saw - CNN.com

A unique personal story.


----------



## eMacMan

*Discarding the dis in disability!*

For you auto enthusiasts. Would be wonderful to see this trickle down to an affordable personal vehicle.

Quadriplegic racer's next challenge: Pikes Peak | Colorado Springs Gazette, News.

BTW If you get caught up in the sidebars and exceed your four article limit, just toss your cookies and go on to the next.


----------



## eMacMan

A sidebar to the above article. I note they list the elevation as 14,115 feet above sea-level and I was able to confirm that number through different links. Where it gets interesting is that up until last year the elevation was 14,110 feet above sea level. 

Now accurate satellite surveys have been available for many years, and there have been no recent earthquakes thrusting the peak to new heights. Couple this with a similar growth spurt from Mt. Everest and the only reasonable conclusion is that sea level has dropped five feet in recent years. Not the sort of news the Global warming crowd wants to see made public.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Thoughts and prayers' do nothing to stop mass shootings in this video game (or in real life) - Trending - CBC News

A unique "game" ...........


----------



## Macfury

Another version of that game provides someone shooting back at the perp and taking him out. Works better than any other approach!



Dr.G. said:


> 'Thoughts and prayers' do nothing to stop mass shootings in this video game (or in real life) - Trending - CBC News
> 
> A unique "game" ...........


----------



## dtaylor

SINC said:


> What a find!
> 
> Miners find 500-year-old shipwreck filled with gold coins in Namibian desert | Africa | News | The Independent


Another ancient and somewhat golden find:

Farmer finds 2,000-year-old butter in Irish bog - Home | As It Happens | CBC Radio


----------



## Macfury

dtaylor said:


> Another ancient and somewhat golden find:
> 
> Farmer finds 2,000-year-old butter in Irish bog - Home | As It Happens | CBC Radio


I would taste it!


----------



## SINC

The View From The 79th Floor - 99% Invisible


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The View From The 79th Floor - 99% Invisible


An interesting story. I knew of the event, but not the details. All they tell you in the Empire State Building tour was that the building was hit by a plane in July, 1945.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting story. I knew of the event, but not the details. All they tell you in the Empire State Building tour was that the building was hit by a plane in July, 1945.


FDR personally flew that plane into the Empire State Building, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> FDR personally flew that plane into the Empire State Building, Dr. G.


Very interesting, Macfury ................. especially in that he died on April 12, 1945 and that he did not know how to fly a plane. Still, if you say it is so then it must be true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greg and his son have brought our heavy treadmill from the basement to our attic (up three flights of stairs), and a big cabinet down from the third level into the basement .................. as easily as Macfury and I could carry a couple of 25 pound dachshunds into another room of my home here in Lunenburg, NS. He is amazingly strong, but very kind.

Gregg Ernst's Guinness World Record awarded 21 years late - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Microsoft troubles.

Customer wins $10K judgment from Microsoft over unauthorized Windows 10 upgrade | Computerworld


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Microsoft troubles.
> 
> Customer wins $10K judgment from Microsoft over unauthorized Windows 10 upgrade | Computerworld


Good for her. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Very interesting, Macfury ................. especially in that he died on April 12, 1945 and that he did not know how to fly a plane. Still, if you say it is so then it must be true. Paix, mon ami.


It was an incredible story. He did not die on April12, because, as you already know--he was a werewolf:

(Adult language.)




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> It was an incredible story. He did not die on April12, because, as you already know--he was a werewolf:
> 
> (Adult language.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


As I said before, if Macfury says it is so, it is true. And now you have factual proof, so your logic is rock solid. Paix, mon ami.

Any news about what might have been in the 18 1/2 minutes of deleted Nixon Watergate tapes?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> As I said before, if Macfury says it is so, it is true. And now you have factual proof, so your logic is rock solid. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> Any news about what might have been in the 18 1/2 minutes of deleted Nixon Watergate tapes?


Arlo Guthrie is convinced to this day that he was listening to Alice's Restaurant.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Arlo Guthrie is convinced to this day that he was listening to Alice's Restaurant.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

That last surviving witness to the Abraham Lincoln assassination lived long enough to be interviewed about it on television.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






He died 2 weeks after this show aired.

_(Do read through the comments, though, for a spirited discussion as to how much a 5-year-old might remember of an event 91 years later)_

(via Reddit)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> That last surviving witness to the Abraham Lincoln assassination lived long enough to be interviewed about it on television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died 2 weeks after this show aired.
> 
> _(Do read through the comments, though, for a spirited discussion as to how much a 5-year-old might remember of an event 91 years later)_
> 
> (via Reddit)


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great Big Story

A sweet story.


----------



## SINC

Here is an incredible video of marksmanship and the good accomplished with a rifle.

Army veteran rescues an eagle in incredible way | KARE11.com


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Here is an incredible video of marksmanship and the good accomplished with a rifle.


Nice!


----------



## FeXL

Why I will _never_ own a self drive car...

US opens investigation into Tesla after fatal crash



> US authorities are investigating the first death potentially caused by self-driving technology.
> 
> The driver of a Tesla car died in Florida in May after colliding with a lorry.
> 
> Under scrutiny is Tesla's Autopilot feature, which automatically changes lanes and reacts to traffic.
> 
> In a statement, Tesla said it appeared the Model S car was unable to recognise "the white side of the tractor trailer against a brightly lit sky" that had driven across the car's path.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Here is an incredible video of marksmanship and the good accomplished with a rifle.
> 
> Army veteran rescues an eagle in incredible way | KARE11.com



Now that is some incredible accurate marksmanship shooting!!! WOW!!!

(And I have an old Strathcona Medal for Best Shot done in an indoor range in a prone position. No way near what he was able do.)


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Here is an incredible video of marksmanship and the good accomplished with a rifle.
> 
> Army veteran rescues an eagle in incredible way | KARE11.com


Great story!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clip-Air: How pod planes could change travel forever - CNN.com

A unique design and concept.


----------



## SINC

Really?

'I've had best time ever' insists American gored in bull run - The Local


----------



## SINC

Faroe Islands fit cameras to sheep to create Google Street View

https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2016/jul/12/sheep-view-360-faroe-islands-google-mapping-project


----------



## chasMac

*We all float down here*

This is interesting: major re-make of It. 

First chilling image of the new Pennywise revealed, from latest remake of Stephen King’s It | National Post

We hope for the best but King's works rarely translate well to the screen.


----------



## Dr.G.

385-Year-Old Tree Is The Oldest In America - NewsLinQ

Amazing that this tree still provides fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scientists Filmed This Wild Monkey Doing Something Impossible… - Hearts Of Pets

A mark of intelligence.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://travelblog.expedia.ca/35-beautiful-destinations-canada/

I don't think that this list of 35 is in any numerical order, but it is nice to be included. A great many ehMacLanders are located within this list of 35 as well. Kudos to us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Girl started Texting During her Driving Test. Just Keep Your Eye on The Instructor

A great idea.


----------



## SINC

Who knows what the future holds?

Record-Setting Hard Drive Writes Information One Atom At a Time


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Who knows what the future holds?
> 
> Record-Setting Hard Drive Writes Information One Atom At a Time



Amazing but hard to visualize and imagine…


----------



## Dr.G.

The last VCR will be manufactured this month - Jul. 22, 2016

Ah, the good old days of renting a VCR tape .... and getting it back to the rental store just on time.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The last VCR will be manufactured this month - Jul. 22, 2016
> 
> Ah, the good old days of renting a VCR tape .... and getting it back to the rental store just on time.



I thought they stopped manufacturing such machines years ago and then the end for the tapes followed several years later:

_*VHS format officially dead*
Posted 28 October 2008 10:43 CEST by Timmie

Yesterday is officially marked as the day that the VHS format died. After years of production JVC is the last manufacturer to stop making standalone VCRs. The old-fashioned format turned thirty in 2005, and three years later it marks its official end._

VHS format officially dead - Myce.com

Maybe those working units hidden in the attics and basement will go up in value for those that want or need one.

PS: I just had some old 8mm and super 8 films converted we found in some of my old film stuff and I'll bet it cost more than the original equipment that was used. I had borrowed the equipment and bought the film.

My wife will be picking up the converted stuff when she visits her sister in Nelson BC in a day or so, and i can't recall what might be on the films, but hoping it was some stuff of my children I vaguely recall taking.


----------



## SINC

He might be on to something.

Snowden Designs a Device to Warn if Your iPhone’s Radios Are Snitching

https://www.wired.com/2016/07/snowden-designs-device-warn-iphones-radio-snitches/


----------



## Dr.G.

Billion-year-old air reveals surprise about oxygen on ancient Earth - Technology & Science - CBC News

An interesting discovery.


----------



## SINC

Who knew black had so many uses?

6 Facts About Vantablack, the Darkest Material Ever Made | Mental Floss


----------



## SINC

Scary stuff.

101955 Bennu: The asteroid on a potential collision-course with Earth, in 2175 | CTV News


----------



## pm-r

Why didn't they just blow it up into smaller pieces while it was still in the water???

CTV Atlantic: Cement boat reaches final resting place | CTV News


----------



## SINC

Interesting bit about clouds.

Did you see weird, wispy clouds Sunday in Metro Detroit?...


----------



## SINC

Just what Facebook users need.

https://thestack.com/cloud/2016/08/...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

Schoolgirl's invention solves drought crisis? - CNN.com

An invention with the potential of a great impact upon the lives of many people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cavemen were much smarter than we thought - CNN.com

Mensa material?


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, the act of a desperate man?

William Ziegler Obituary - New Orleans, LA | The Times-Picayune


----------



## FeXL

I've never paid a dime for paywalled articles. If I can't find it elsewhere, it's simply not worth it to me. I don't even sign up for simple email address-required sites.

Screw 'em...

Newspapers rethink paywalls as digital efforts sputter



> WASHINGTON: Paywalls were supposed to help rescue newspapers from the crisis of sinking print circulation as readers shifted to getting their news online.
> 
> But with a few exceptions, they have failed to deliver much relief, prompting some news organizations to rethink their digital strategies.
> 
> Newspapers in the English-speaking world ended paywalls some 69 times through May 2015, including 41 temporary and 28 permanent drops, according to a study by University of Southern California researchers.


Realization dawns...


----------



## CubaMark

I find in certain paywall cases, just putting Safari into "Reader Mode" is enough to defeat the restriction. Or using a "Private Browsing" window....


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I find in certain paywall cases, just putting Safari into "Reader Mode" is enough to defeat the restriction. Or using a "Private Browsing" window....


Great tip, thanks for sharing, Mark!


----------



## Macfury

The Brave Browser just makes everything fast and wide open. I've noticed that using private browser window has resulted in pop unders lately. I would probably pay a quarter to read something brilliant, but it's usually minor curiosity that drives me to one site or another. Receiving the message: "You obviously love great journalism and want to pay to support it" is an instant turn-off.


----------



## SINC

Better late than never.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...helping-firefighters/sharevideo/5079541783001


----------



## CubaMark

The interesting origins and perplexing present of the Red Delicious Apple:

The Awful Reign of the Red Delicious - The Atlantic


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> The interesting origins and perplexing present of the Red Delicious Apple:
> 
> The Awful Reign of the Red Delicious - The Atlantic


So many apples to choose from nowadays that this is never on my list. I want apples that, if not eaten quickly, can be placed in a pie. Red Delicious is not that apple!


----------



## SINC

Unreal rescue in Baton Rouge flood. :clap:

[ame]https://youtu.be/UbiPT5VMo8E[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark

SINC, I saw this earlier today via FB. Hope that guy gets a medal. The rescuers haven't been identified so far? Here's the WAFB-CBW story.

*Update*: David Phung was the guy who pulled her and her dog out of the car.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> SINC, I saw this earlier today via FB. Hope that guy gets a medal. The rescuers haven't been identified so far? Here's the WAFB-CBW story.
> 
> *Update*: David Phung was the guy who pulled her and her dog out of the car.


Me too Mark, me too!


----------



## FeXL

So, for reason that don't need getting into here, I never jumped on the FB & Twitter bandwagon. I never felt the need. Even less so after the not so recent liberal bias & manipulation (censorship of conservative issues, among others) that has been highlighted. I even understand that there are many people who have stopped using both mediums, many of that very reason.

That said, if this is really your kind of thing, perhaps there is an acceptable alternative. Just don't look for me there...

Could Gab Finally Be the Free Speech Twitter Alternative?



> The biggest modern social networking platforms are rife with censorship, opacity and inscrutable rules governing harassment. Many conservatives feel unfairly targeted and believe their viewpoints are being suppressed.
> 
> Enter Gab.ai, a new social networking platform that hopes to be the answer to these pressing issues.
> 
> A beta version of the site, which is a lot like Twitter with hints of Reddit, was created in a remarkably short three weeks and has let in a few hundred users for testing. While the site currently only contains basic features, its founder holds lofty goals for the platform. As it stands, the site allows you to write 300-character “tweets,” but also upvote and downvote them like on Reddit.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> So, for reason that don't need getting into here, I never jumped on the FB & Twitter bandwagon. I never felt the need. Even less so after the not so recent liberal bias & manipulation (censorship of conservative issues, among others) that has been highlighted.


Interesting perspective... given that I have to put up with a barrage of right-wing, anti-immigrant, homophobic, anti-liberal / progressive bull**** on my FB feed daily.

Just today I had to correct someone reproducing a stupid meme from the "Free Thought Project" claiming the "Liberal" media can't be trusted because they once chose Hitler as "Man of the Year" in 1938. 








People end up repeating it because on the face of it, it seems ludicrous. But for anyone who has a half a clue and, y'know, _actually reads_, they know that the MOTY designation (now Person of the Year) is not an endorsement, nor praise, nor any other value judgement, but simply a reflection of the impact of that person on the news in the preceding year. And Hitler sure as hell had an impact.


----------



## SINC

Gawker meets its end with a final post.

How Things Work


----------



## SINC

Now THAT is a baseball catch!

https://streamable.com/1gls


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now THAT is a baseball catch!
> 
> https://streamable.com/1gls


WoW!!! :clap:


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Now THAT is a baseball catch!
> 
> https://streamable.com/1gls


Wowzers! And a rookie at that!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Wowzers! And a rookie at that!


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Gawker meets its end with a final post.
> 
> How Things Work



_Why Gawker.com is shutting down next week_
Why Gawker.com is shutting down next week - Vox


----------



## SINC

This is just so wrong.

Rural Va. EMS agency to forgo carrying EpiPens over 'tremendous cost increase' | WTKR.com


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This is just so wrong.
> 
> Rural Va. EMS agency to forgo carrying EpiPens over 'tremendous cost increase' | WTKR.com


The amazing thing is that the company has been lobbying the US Dept. of Education to supply these pens in EVERY public school in the US ................. and at the new increased price. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Only in Nova Scotia.

Cape Breton store offers land to people who work for business for five years | CTV News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Only in Nova Scotia.
> 
> Cape Breton store offers land to people who work for business for five years | CTV News


A great idea! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

DriveCare devices silence cellphones to prevent distracted driving - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A unique invention.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> DriveCare devices silence cellphones to prevent distracted driving - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> A unique invention.



Except for the innocent being injured, maybe just letting the offenders kill themselves off could be an effective method, same as for the drug users, but I can't see this device being forced on users…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Except for the innocent being injured, maybe just letting the offenders kill themselves off could be an effective method, same as for the drug users, but I can't see this device being forced on users…


Sadly, they kill more innocent people than kill themselves.


----------



## Macfury

I nearly drove off the road reading this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I nearly drove off the road reading this.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, they kill more innocent people than kill themselves.



Unfortunately, that seems to be the case Marc.




Macfury said:


> I nearly drove off the road reading this.



Bummer, close, but missed eliminating another one.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Only in Nova Scotia.
> 
> Cape Breton store offers land to people who work for business for five years | CTV News


*And now, this:*

*Cape Breton store offering free land and a job gets 2,000 applications*

It pays to think differently, the owners of a Cape Breton store learned this week.

On Sunday, the Farmer's Daughter Country Market in Whycocomagh, N.S., posted a unique "help wanted" ad on their Facebook page. Sisters and co-owners Heather Coulombe and Sandee MacLean offered two free acres of land along with a job to recruit staff to work year-round at their rural market and bakery. 

They were hoping to attract people from across Canada interested in a simpler life. The store hasn't had much luck finding year-round staff through conventional job ads. 

Within a week, they received more than 2,000 applications. 

"One couple drove all the way from Halifax and spent the night in a local motel to talk to us about the opportunity," Coulombe wrote in an e-mail to CBC News.​
(CBC)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *And now, this:*
> 
> *Cape Breton store offering free land and a job gets 2,000 applications*
> 
> It pays to think differently, the owners of a Cape Breton store learned this week.
> 
> On Sunday, the Farmer's Daughter Country Market in Whycocomagh, N.S., posted a unique "help wanted" ad on their Facebook page. Sisters and co-owners Heather Coulombe and Sandee MacLean offered two free acres of land along with a job to recruit staff to work year-round at their rural market and bakery.
> 
> They were hoping to attract people from across Canada interested in a simpler life. The store hasn't had much luck finding year-round staff through conventional job ads.
> 
> Within a week, they received more than 2,000 applications.
> 
> "One couple drove all the way from Halifax and spent the night in a local motel to talk to us about the opportunity," Coulombe wrote in an e-mail to CBC News.​
> (CBC)


Cape Breton store offering free land and a job gets 2,000 applications - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Yes, this is big news here in NS.


----------



## SINC

New TV technology to come.

Samsung claims its latest TV breakthrough outshines OLED, and it’s cheaper

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-t...-quantum-dots-better-than-oled/#ixzz4JBIsIyTP


----------



## Dr.G.

We do love coffee ...........

Why Canadians drink more coffee than most people in the world - Business - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Could not agree more with this article.

It's about time: We've put up with Mansbridge and his pompous ilk for too long - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G.

Icelandic goose hunter unearths 1,000-year-old sword - Home | As It Happens | CBC Radio

Quite the find.


----------



## SINC

No longer a threat . . .

John Hinckley Freed From Mental Hospital 35 Years After Reagan Assassination Attempt - NBC News


----------



## FeXL

Franklin’s long lost ship HMS Terror found in pristine condition in Arctic’s Terror Bay



> Almost 170 years after British polar explorer Sir John Franklin’s doomed attempt to complete the Northwest passage in two warships, the second of the missing vessels – the HMS Terror has been located.
> 
> The ship was found at the bottom of the Arctic, in the aptly named Terror Bay. The expedition, led by Captain Sir John Franklin, had departed England in 1845 in search of the Northwest Passage.
> 
> Searches have been ongoing for years for the HMS Terror, after it sank with the HMS Erebus during the Royal Navy expedition in 1848, in an attempt solve one of polar exploration’s greatest mysteries.


More:



> The story that led the Bergman crew to Terror Bay is equally fascinating. An Inuit crewman told a story to Schimnowski explaining generations of Inuit believed spirits began wandering King William Island after Franklin and his crew perished, sparking the team to search that area.


Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No longer a threat . . .
> 
> John Hinckley Freed From Mental Hospital 35 Years After Reagan Assassination Attempt - NBC News


We shall see ............


----------



## SINC

Interesting comparison.

Mars looks surprisingly like the US West in spectacular new photos - CSMonitor.com


----------



## SINC

A special experience.

Police officer who saved boy from drowning meets him as a grown man | The Columbus Dispatch


----------



## Dr.G.

Laser used to unlock mysteries of Little Catalina fossils - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Now that's wild.

Five Botswanan Lionesses Grow Manes, Start Acting Like Males - NOVA | PBS


----------



## SINC

Interesting.

The Incredible Shrinking Mercury is Active After All

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/the-incredible-shrinking-mercury-is-active-after-all


----------



## SINC

Is the big one coming soon?

Earthquake Warning Issued


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is the big one coming soon?
> 
> Earthquake Warning Issued


Very scary.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Is the big one coming soon?
> 
> Earthquake Warning Issued



I understood that lots of smaller quakes were supposed to relieve the big stresses and so prevent the one big one from happening and finally letting go suddenly at one time.


----------



## pm-r

WOW!!!

A farmer noticed the entrance to a cave - what he found amazes the world


----------



## SINC

Uh oh!

7+ Earthquake to shake LA: or not | khou.com


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> 7+ Earthquake to shake LA: or not | khou.com



God forbid if it does happen, the headlines will be almost nothing except damage reports and "I told you so" articles!!!


----------



## CubaMark

*Wouldn't want to be this guy....*

*Samsung phone catches fire on Southwest plane*

A Southwest Airlines flight from Louisville, Ky., bound for Baltimore, Md., was grounded on the tarmac in Kentucky on Wednesday morning after a passenger's Samsung smartphone reportedly caught fire and filled the cabin with smoke.

Multiple local media outlets reported on Flight 944, which was due to take off at 9:30 a.m. ET, but was grounded 10 minutes prior to takeoff with 75 passengers and crew aboard.

* * *​
Louisville-based channel WAVE quoted a passenger as saying, "They said it was a Samsung Galaxy. The last they told us while we were waiting was that the fire had burned through the carpet."

Neither Samsung nor Southwest Airlines immediately responded to a request for confirmation by CBC News.

* * *​
...Samsung is in the process of recalling millions of the devices because of issues with the battery. The company says it is aware of almost 100 incidents in the U.S. in which the devices have caught fire.​
(CBC)


----------



## pm-r

> Wouldn't want to be this guy....


I wonder if the crew first thought the problem might have been just another Boeing 737 battery fire… at least they've had enough practices and experiences and now know how to deal with them…


----------



## CubaMark

Uh-oh.... Samsung may have a problem here...

Replacement Samsung Galaxy Note 7 phone catches fire on Southwest plane - The Verge


----------



## pm-r

Oh dear, and a really real Uh-oh it seems like… 



> … phone in question was a replacement Galaxy Note 7, one that was deemed to be safe by Samsung …


----------



## SINC

More wild horses in Alberta. 

Vintage coin-operated horses from department stores set free in Alberta landscape


----------



## CubaMark

*What Happened to Eastern Airlines Flight 980?*










_On New Year's Day in 1985, Eastern Air Lines Flight 980 was carrying 29 passengers and a hell of a lot of contraband when it crashed into the side of a 21,112-foot mountain in Bolivia. For decades conspiracy theories abounded as the wreckage remained inaccessible, the bodies unrecovered, the black box missing. Then two friends from Boston organized an expedition that would blow the case wide open._​(Outside)​


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

Dozens of ancient shipwrecks found accidentally during Black Sea mapping - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## SINC

Much ado about nothing department:

Oregon standoff: All defendants found not guilty | OregonLive.com


----------



## SINC

Not hard to believe this.

Snowden: 'Journalists Are a Threatened Class' in Era of Mass Surveillance | Common Dreams | Breaking News & Views for the Progressive Community


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Much ado about nothing department:
> 
> Oregon standoff: All defendants found not guilty | OregonLive.com


Been following this quite closely. The Gub'ment literally spent 10s if not 100s of million$ trying to take these people down. I would be unable to call the judge impartial, with anything resembling a straight face. She even went so far as to forbid any mention of the Constitution during the trial. 

After the trial she ordered one of the defense attorneys tased and arrested when he asked to see paperwork regarding continuing the detention of Ammand Bundy. 

Thankfully even a jury had the penetration to see through this farce.

EDIT: The judge had ordered all of the defendents freed. US Marshals then rearrested the Bundys. The attorney was requesting that the Judge demand the US Marshals produce the appropriate paperwork for rearresting the Bundys, when he was tackled from behind and tased by the Marshals. The attorney was then arrested on some sort of trumped up charge. More importantly the Judge did not reprimand the Marshals for their assault, nor did she order the Marshals arrested. My opinion regarding her impartiality is certainly reinforced by her (in)actions. Not at all surprised to hear she was appointed by Clinton, but I have as yet to independently confirm that.


----------



## CubaMark

*Fascinating!*

"They're not human": How 19th-century Inuit coped with a real-life invasion of the ‘walking dead’


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Been following this quite closely. The Gub'ment literally spent 10s if not 100s of million$ trying to take these people down. I would be unable to call the judge impartial, with anything resembling a straight face. She even went so far as to forbid any mention of the Constitution during the trial.
> 
> After the trial she ordered one of the defense attorneys tased and arrested when he asked to see paperwork regarding continuing the detention of Ammand Bundy.
> 
> Thankfully even a jury had the penetration to see through this farce.
> 
> EDIT: The judge had ordered all of the defendents freed. US Marshals then rearrested the Bundys. The attorney was requesting that the Judge demand the US Marshals produce the appropriate paperwork for rearresting the Bundys, when he was tackled from behind and tased by the Marshals. The attorney was then arrested on some sort of trumped up charge. More importantly the Judge did not reprimand the Marshals for their assault, nor did she order the Marshals arrested. My opinion regarding her impartiality is certainly reinforced by her (in)actions. Not at all surprised to hear she was appointed by Clinton, but I have as yet to independently confirm that.


And now this.

Ammon Bundy's lawyer tackled, Tasered by U.S. Marshals in a surreal ending to the Oregon standoff trial | OregonLive.com


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> And now this.​
> Ammon Bundy's lawyer tackled, Tasered by U.S. Marshals in a surreal ending to the Oregon standoff trial | OregonLive.com


I haven't followed the trial that closely, but this Bundy guy seems to be a real piece of work. From the link you provided (my bold):



SINC said:


> And now this._Ammon Bundy, *who chose to wear blue jails scrubs throughout the trial*, was dressed in a gray suit Thursday.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Anna J. Brown told him that there was a U.S. Marshal's hold on him from a pending federal indictment in Nevada.
> 
> "No, he's released on these charges. He's acquitted. Nevada doesn't have jurisdiction,'' *Mumford yelled, standing before the judge*. "If there's a detainer, show me.''
> 
> "Mr. Mumford, you really need to never yell at me now or never again,'' the judge responded_


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> I haven't followed the trial that closely, but this Bundy guy seems to be a real piece of work. From the link you provided (my bold):


That version does not quite jive with eye witness accounts where the judge freed everyone, then federal Marshals who were hovering at the back of the courtroom swooped in and rearrested the Bundys without a warrant. If Mumford was shouting it was in order to be heard over the commotion. If the judge was anywhere remotely close to unbiased she would have insisted the Marshals produce the appropriate paperwork.

Yep the Judge never did insist the Marshals show the required paperwork, nor did she have the Marshals who assaulted Mumford arrested or charged. 

Incidentally the Nevada charges amount to Bundy preventing BLM agents from stealing his cattle. A grievous crime indeed if you are living in a police state.

FWIW There is no question in my mind that the judge did everything in her power to achieve a guilty verdict. I still wonder why, at the judges insistence, the jury was not present when the judge read the verdict. I have never heard of that being done. I could see it if they were bringing in a guilty verdict against a mobster, but an innocent verdict against ranchers? Perhaps the judge did not want unbiased witnesses to the Feds illegal detention of the Bundys?


----------



## SINC

Oh my . . .

A Texas city loses $3.2 million to email scam


----------



## CubaMark

*How different is English today from that of the mid-15th Century?*

John Skelton's 'Speke Parrot'

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCckcTHWqKw[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Is it time we looked at time itself?

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/06/o...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark

Few Benefits to Daylight Saving Time—Should We Scrap It?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is it time we looked at time itself?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/06/o...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark
> 
> Few Benefits to Daylight Saving Time—Should We Scrap It?


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Still more on the time change issue.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still more on the time change issue.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Very true .........


----------



## CubaMark

*COOL.* 

Interactive Periodic Table Reveals Exactly How We Use All Those Elements

We all know how common elements like oxygen and helium are used in every day life. But gallium? Selenium? Rhodium? Keith Enevoldsen has created an interactive periodic table that illustrates exactly where you may encounter even obscure elements on the chart. 

*elements.wlonk.com​*
(Gizmodo)


----------



## SINC

Not often you read about forest fires being advocated in Canada.

Why Ontario needs more forest fires : TreeHugger


----------



## SINC

A love story with a twist.

Walnut's last walk: Mark Woods confirms beloved dog's death after hundreds turn out


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A love story with a twist.
> 
> Walnut's last walk: Mark Woods confirms beloved dog's death after hundreds turn out


:--(


----------



## SINC

Interesting that they had such things so long ago.

*Crusader-era hand grenade found in Israel*

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/11/12/crusader-era-hand-grenade-found-in-israel/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting that they had such things so long ago.
> 
> *Crusader-era hand grenade found in Israel*
> 
> https://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/11/12/crusader-era-hand-grenade-found-in-israel/


:clap:


----------



## SINC

Nice book Apple, but who's gonna buy it at that price?

Apple's photo book, 'Designed by Apple in California' has 450 photos of Apple products | WIRED UK


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nice book Apple, but who's gonna buy it at that price?
> 
> Apple's photo book, 'Designed by Apple in California' has 450 photos of Apple products | WIRED UK




A bit out of touch with reality perhaps?? 

Oh right, I see his Highness Sir Jony Ive was involved which should explain something.

And what gives with the stupid repeating few bars of music that is most annoying that they use in the video they use and that so many other youtube videos seem to be doing these days. Did they put a limit on the number of notes that can be used or what???

Anyway it sure is annoying:
[ame]https://youtu.be/IkskY9bL9Bk[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark

*Mystery as wrecks of three Dutch WWII ships vanish from Java seabed*

An international investigation has been launched into the mysterious disappearance of three Dutch second world war shipwrecks which have vanished from the bottom of the Java Sea off the coast of Indonesia.

The Netherlands defence ministry has confirmed that the wrecks of two of its warships that sank in 1942 have completely gone, while large parts of a third are also missing.

* * *​
While sonar shows the imprints of the wrecks on the ocean floor, the ships themselves are no longer there.

The ministry said in a statement: “The wrecks of HNLMS De Ruyter and HNLMS Java have seemingly gone completely missing. A large piece is also missing of HNLMS Kortenaer.”​
(The Guardian)


----------



## CubaMark

*Is Elon Musk on track to control the entire bloody planet? * 

*SpaceX Plans Worldwide Satellite Internet with Low Latency, Gigabit Speed*

SpaceX has detailed ambitious plans to bring fast Internet access to the entire world with a new satellite system that offers greater speeds and lower latency than existing satellite networks.

The private spacecraft company founded by CEO Elon Musk filed an application Tuesday for satellite space station authorizations with the US Federal Communications Commission. SpaceX recently said that its satellite service’s commercial availability date has not yet been determined, but the application’s technical description mentioned 2019 as a possible time for launching satellites into orbit.

SpaceX wants to launch 4,425 satellites into low-Earth orbits, with altitudes ranging from 715 miles to 823 miles. By contrast, the existing HughesNet satellite network has an altitude of 22,000 miles.

SpaceX’s plan for low orbits would greatly reduce latency. As we’ve previously written, current satellite Internet systems suffer from high latency, meaning that data packets must travel great distances between Earth and satellites, resulting in noticeable delays for Internet users.

SpaceX expects its own latencies to be between 25 and 35ms, similar to the latencies measured for wired Internet services. Current satellite ISPs have latencies of 600ms or more, according to FCC measurements.​
(ArsTecnica via Cryptogon)


----------



## Dr.G.

Boy Worried His Autism Would Put Him On The “Naughty” List

Very touching.


----------



## SINC

We Have a Bad News Problem, Not a Fake News Problem : snopes.com


----------



## SINC

Wow, just wow.

Genius 4-year-old gives medical student biology lesson at grocery store | WFTV


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Genius 4-year-old gives medical student biology lesson at grocery store | WFTV


Wow!


----------



## SINC

Interesting way to camp.

Couple survives 6 months living off the land in the Manitoba wilderness | CTV News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting way to camp.
> 
> Couple survives 6 months living off the land in the Manitoba wilderness | CTV News


I could survive in this environment .................. for about 6 minutes. XX)


----------



## SINC

That Polar bear that petted the dog?

Yeah, about that . . .

*A polar bear 'petted' a dog. Then a polar bear did what polar bears do: Ate the dog.*

https://www.adn.com/nation-world/20...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That Polar bear that petted the dog?
> 
> Yeah, about that . . .
> 
> *A polar bear 'petted' a dog. Then a polar bear did what polar bears do: Ate the dog.*
> 
> https://www.adn.com/nation-world/20...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Amazing. Not sure why the dog was chained up in the middle of nowhere, however.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Amazing. Not sure why the dog was chained up in the middle of nowhere, however.




Just have a look at most of the photos of Churchill in Google Maps Marc, and the place is 80% bleak and barren, and basically — i.e.: _in the middle of nowhere_.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just have a look at most of the photos of Churchill in Google Maps Marc, and the place is 80% bleak and barren, and basically — i.e.: _in the middle of nowhere_.


Still, why was the dog chained?


----------



## SINC

From my experience with sled dog teams, they are chained, or tethered more correctly, at all times. At least they were in Fort McMurray when we lived there and they are in Alaska at every event like the Iditarod I have seen. I suspect since many of them are husky / wolf cross, they would tend to venture out on their own if not restrained. Just an observation on my part, others might better explain it.

See this link for example:

https://www.cuteness.com/blog/content/how-are-sled-dogs-cared-for


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still, why was the dog chained?



That's a pretty standard practice with sled dogs up north Marc, if they don't have the luxury of a kennel and fenced run, and even those are questioned at times.

Those dogs are not generally kept as pets up north.

For more info if you want, try googling for some hits like:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=VuU1WMHqEfHe8AeCjrOoCg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> From my experience with sled dog teams, they are chained, or tethered more correctly, at all times. At least they were in Fort McMurray when we lived there and they are in Alaska at every event like the Iditarod I have seen. I suspect since many of them are husky / wolf cross, they would tend to venture out on their own if not restrained. Just an observation on my part, others might better explain it.
> 
> See this link for example:
> 
> https://www.cuteness.com/blog/content/how-are-sled-dogs-cared-for





pm-r said:


> That's a pretty standard practice with sled dogs up north Marc, if they don't have the luxury of a kennel and fenced run, and even those are questioned at times.
> 
> Those dogs are not generally kept as pets up north.
> 
> For more info if you want, try googling for some hits like:
> https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=VuU1WMHqEfHe8AeCjrOoCg


Guess my three doxies are just plain spoiled.  Of course, Gumbi was left outside overnight one day.


----------



## Macfury

Good grief--he's been frostbitten and has gangrene!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Good grief--he's been frostbitten and has gangrene!!!


 Stella took him outside last month and it was about 12C overnight, so I think that Gumbi will survive the ordeal.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Guess my three doxies are just plain spoiled.  Of course, Gumbi was left outside overnight one day.




Probably, and just like most kept domestic pet dogs these days, and I dare say probably barely trained and virtually no real obedience training, or any that actually worked.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Probably, and just like most kept domestic pet dogs these days, and I dare say probably barely trained and virtually no real obedience training, or any that actually worked.


Ours are very well trained, Patrick. All I have to say is "Who wants a cookie?" and they go to their designated spots. Or, "Who wants breakfast or supper?" and they all go to their designated spots. Luckily, there are no honey badgers on our property, so they really don't have to work for this food. Still, if called upon to defend our home, their motto is "Death before dishonor". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog daycare in B.C. women's prison helps inmates get through guilt, humiliation - British Columbia - CBC News

A fine idea.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Still, why was the dog chained?


I recall those noted animal rights activists, The Righteous Brothers, singing _Unchained Malamute_.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I recall those noted animal rights activists, The Righteous Brothers, singing _Unchained Malamute_.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all.


----------



## SINC

An incredible amount of waste.

This is how much food Americans waste at Thanksgiving - MarketWatch


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An incredible amount of waste.
> 
> This is how much food Americans waste at Thanksgiving - MarketWatch


tptptptp:-(


----------



## SINC

A feel good story for the day will leave you with a smile.

Woman breaks fingers, delivers a stranger's baby, and still puts Thanksgiving dinner on the table | KING5.com


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A feel good story for the day will leave you with a smile.
> 
> Woman breaks fingers, delivers a stranger's baby, and still puts Thanksgiving dinner on the table | KING5.com


Wow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Australia's How Ridiculous Group Breaks Record with 593-Foot Shot off Dam | Bleacher Report

Quite the shot ........... if you like basketball.


----------



## Dr.G.

World's oldest living person celebrates 117th birthday - The Globe and Mail

Wow!!!!!!!! She is the last surviving person to have been born in the 19th century.


----------



## SINC

Yikes!

Biking on a Very Thin Handrail on Top of a 650-Foot Tall Dam Is Stupidly Scary


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Biking on a Very Thin Handrail on Top of a 650-Foot Tall Dam Is Stupidly Scary


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Massive lobster back in ocean after grandfather urged woman to save it - Nova Scotia - CBC News

"Katie Conklin says she didn't wake up on Tuesday intending to save a giant lobster. 

The 27-year-old Halifax woman says that changed when she was contacted by her grandfather, who is in his late 80s and lives near Woodstock, N.B.

He had heard about a 23-pound live lobster at a seafood shop in Alma, N.B., that was estimated to be several decades old. Conklin is a vegan and says her grandfather definitely is not, but they agreed about the lobster's fate.

"He doesn't deserve to die in a tank," she said."


----------



## SINC

An entertaining, but far-fetched read about Fidel Castro. Enjoy.

The Fidel I Knew Was the Life of the Party | | Observer


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An entertaining, but far-fetched read about Fidel Castro. Enjoy.
> 
> The Fidel I Knew Was the Life of the Party | | Observer


:lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

*The Amazon 'Snowmobile'. You gotta read it to believe it....*



(Wired)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *The Amazon 'Snowmobile'. You gotta read it to believe it....*
> 
> 
> 
> (Wired)


That is quite the rig.


----------



## SINC

New Zealand shoreline raised from the water during huge 7.8 magnitude earthquake | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SINC

Hmm, looks like Apple want in the game too.

*Apple reveals autonomous vehicle ambitions in letter to US regulators*

https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/03/a...vehicle-ambitions-in-letter-to-us-regulators/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmm, looks like Apple want in the game too.
> 
> *Apple reveals autonomous vehicle ambitions in letter to US regulators*
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/03/a...vehicle-ambitions-in-letter-to-us-regulators/


Interesting. I see that Apple is bring out a new device that monitors your breathing and mood. I think that I shall pass -- I can take in a breath and know that I am breathing and say "I am feeling OK" and know that I am not depressed based on my breathing pattern. Sort of like the fancy indoor weather monitors of the 80's which told you of the weather outside. I just stepped outside to see if it was raining to determine what I should wear.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://healthanddiytips.com/ever-heard-term-****-poor-no-idea-comes-fascinating/

I did not know the derivations of many of these phrases.


----------



## Dr.G.

We missed wishing Olivia de Havilland (born July 1, 1916) "Happy Birthday", but this Friday is #100 for Kirk Douglas. We should not forget about his birthday. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_living_Academy_Award_winners_and_nominees


----------



## FeXL

Interesting.

New technology better than fracking could vastly expand oil reserves



> Now the never-ending quest for new technologies has yielded a potentially revolutionary replacement or substitute for fracking: microwaving shale to extract oil and gas. James Watkins reports in Ozy.com:
> 
> _As strange as it sounds, producers are experimenting with ways to zap previously unextractable oil resources with microwaves, which has the potential to kick-start an even bigger energy revolution than fracking — and appease environmentalists while they’re at it. This is potentially “a whole shift in the paradigm,” says Peter Kearl, co-founder and CTO of Qmast, a Colorado-based company pioneering the use of the microwave tech. Some marquee names are betting on the play: Oil giants BP and ConocoPhillips are pouring resources into developing similar extraction techniques, which can be far less water- and energy-intensive than fracking.
> 
> If producers can find a way to microwave oil shales in the Green River Formation, which sprawls across Colorado, Utah and Wyoming, the nation’s recoverable reserves could soar and energy independence could become more than an election slogan. Even with existing methods — strip-mining the shale and then cooking it, or injecting steam to cook the rock underground (hydraulic fracturing is useless here) — the formation contains enough oil to last the U.S. 165 years at current rates of consumption. Microwave extraction could goose those numbers even higher. After all, there are more than 4 trillion (with a “t”) barrels of oil in the Green River Formation._​


Imagine that. Free enterprise. All by itself. Who knew?


----------



## CubaMark

*'Incredibly rare': Dinosaur blood, feathers found in ancient amber*










A new discovery from the University of Alberta suggests the plot of Jurassic Park never needed the mosquito.

In order to clone a new race of dinosaurs, genetic engineers in the blockbuster sci-fi film extract dinosaur DNA from insects who fed on the prehistoric creatures 130 million years ago and then became entombed in amber.

But real world scientists have announced a discovery which suggests that storyline was unnecessarily complex.

Paleontologists have found a tiny segment of dinosaur tail preserved in a golden nugget of amber from Myanmar, dating back 100 million years.

'It's just chock full of stuff'

"It's not a very big piece of amber. It's only about the size of a toonie but it's just chock full of stuff," said U of A paleontologist Scott Persons, a member of the international team of researchers behind the discovery.

"When you look through it, you can see a number of insects that are preserved in there, a few scraps of what appears to be vegetation — and then the big thing that we have is a very small section of a tiny dinosaur tail."

Persons said the shape of the tail vertebrae of the plumed creature suggests the dinosaur was a two-legged carnivore, no bigger than a common bird.

"The little bit of tail comes from a dinosaur probably about the size of a robin," Persons said.

"It may be a hatchling or possibly an extremely small species that's new to science."​(CBC)​


----------



## CubaMark

*Ukrainian Scientist Creates Battery That Can Power Smartphones for 12 Years*










Ukrainian scientist Vladislav Kiselev claims that he has developed a type of battery that can power gadgets like smartphones and even cars for up to 12 years, without having to be recharged.

Kiselev, a senior researcher at the Institute of Bioorganic Chemistry and Petrochemistry in Kiev, and professor at Ukraine’s National Academy of Sciences, unveiled his intriguing battery prototype during the 2016 edition of Sikorsky Challenge, a prestigious international competition for research projects. The matchbox-like device looks fairly unimpressive, but the Ukrainian scientist claims that it has been continuously powering electrical devices for a year and four months without a single recharge, and will continue to do so for the next 11 years. That’s because his “battery” produces energy instead of simply storing it.​









* * *​
Now, after presenting the results of their labor at Sikorsky Challenge, Kiselev says that he is in talks with both Turkish and Chinese businessmen to produce a version of his tritium battery that can be used in mobile phones.

Regarding the radioactive properties of tritium, Vladislav Kiselev emphasized the fact that some radioactive substances are not hazardous to humans, and tritium is one of them. It is actually used as a radioluminescent light source in wristwatches.

Kiselev believes that tritium is the future of energy, and claims that the fact that 11 of the world’s most advanced countries are planning to build an international fusion reactor – also based on tritium – to produce energy is proof of that. However, he adds that while such reactors cost tens of billions of dollars to build, his tritium batteries are an affordable way to produce energy for up to 12 years.​
(OddityCentral)


----------



## pm-r

> Ukrainian scientist Vladislav Kiselev claims that he has developed a type of battery that can power gadgets like smartphones and even cars for up to 12 years, without having to be recharged.


Hmmm… it seems I missed the article of a similar battery being manufactured from over four years ago…

_*Commercially-available NanoTritium battery can power microelectronics for 20+ years *_
Commercially-available NanoTritium battery can power microelectronics for 20+ years

Interesting… but would probably be devastating to smartphone sales if they were to be used. Sales = MONEY!!!


----------



## SINC

Kirk turns 100 years young today.

Kirk Douglas Reflects on Turning 100 | Variety


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Kirk turns 100 years young today.
> 
> Kirk Douglas Reflects on Turning 100 | Variety


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Terminally ill boy dies in Santa's arms - CNN.com

In case you need a pre-Christmas cry. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Incredible.

Fentanyl crisis so bad in B.C. that funeral industry fears mourners could overdose during services | National Post


----------



## pm-r

> Incredible.



Bizarre!!! 

Why bother???


----------



## Dr.G.

Ancient footprints reveal clues about our human ancestors - Technology & Science - CBC News

Interesting to think that 5 1/2 feet was considered tall at one point in our evolution.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Terminally ill boy dies in Santa's arms - CNN.com
> 
> In case you need a pre-Christmas cry. Paix, mes amis.


Turns out this is not true??

Newspaper: Story of child dying in Santa's arms can't be verified | PennLive.com


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Turns out this is not true??


More fake news from CNN? Hard to believe...


----------



## FeXL

All over this. Tired of dodging these idiots. While hardly eliminating _all_ distracted driving, it'd take a big bite out of it.

A rocket scientist says his gadget could end distracted driving



> An engineer has invented a device that he believes could eliminate distracted driving. He also says at least one mobile phone provider appears close to rolling out the gadget to its users and that another provider has shown an interest in the technology.
> 
> *But, then again, Scott Tibbitts and his colleagues at a company called Katasi have been trying to persuade cellphone providers, automakers and the federal government to deploy his gadget for half a decade now.*


Well, wouldn't want any of the non-little people inconvenienced now, would we?

More:



> Tibbitts, who also developed motors used on NASA space missions, came up with a temporary blocking device that can be plugged into a port on a vehicle's steering wheel about as easily as a thumb drive. The technology — called Groove — is designed to halt incoming texts and other potential wireless distractions as soon as the vehicle moves at 5 mph or faster. Only data for GPS navigational systems and music are allowed to reach the driver's smartphone. The device blocks other data by alerting the driver's mobile phone service provider that the vehicle is in motion. Once the vehicle comes to a stop, the device ceases blocking. It can also distinguish the phone of the person who's driving, so that passengers' phones aren't affected.


----------



## TiltAgain

FeXL said:


> All over this. Tired of dodging these idiots. While hardly eliminating _all_ distracted driving, it'd take a big bite out of it.*SNIP*


I have yet to read the linked article, so my point below may be moot: 

If this device blocks voice calls (making and/or receiving), it might be detrimental in situations like the Toyota run-away acceleration fiasco where the driver (alone in the car) may need to call 911.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

TiltAgain said:


> I have yet to read the linked article, so my point below may be moot:
> 
> If this device blocks voice calls (making and/or receiving), it might be detrimental in situations like the Toyota run-away acceleration fiasco where the driver (alone in the car) may need to call 911.
> 
> Cheers


One would hope it allows 911 calls only. If not your point is well taken.


----------



## eMacMan

I believe this story true, though in this day and age one is never 100% certain.

Craigslist post for free artificial tree leads couple to give away hundreds of Christmas trees – The Denver Post



> ...
> That was 2010. Since then, the Christmas Tree Project has given away more than 1,500 trees, fake and fresh. The organization has received about 1,000 requests for trees in the last 30 days, mainly from people in Colorado Springs and Denver but also from across the country. A 14-year-old boy from Arkansas whose mother recently died said his tree would be a “symbol of hope,” recalled Fein, who runs a small software company in Colorado Springs.
> ...


----------



## SINC

Battery issues.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

> Battery issues.


Lots of sites running the similar thread that CR's ran:
New MacBook Pros Fail to Earn Consumer Reports Recommendation
New MacBook Pros Fail to Earn Consumer Reports Recommendation - Consumer Reports

Then some other sites are coming up with stuff like:
_Comment: There’s something really odd about Consumer Reports’ MacBook Pro battery test results_
https://9to5mac.com/2016/12/23/consumer-reports-2016-macbook-pro/

_"Consumer Reports said yesterday that the 2016 MacBook Pro was the first ever Apple laptop that the organization couldn’t recommend, due to battery-life issues.

That in itself didn’t strike me as too odd. Different users have definitely been reporting very variable results in times of battery life, and some of them have been well below half the ten hours that Apple claims. Our video rundown showed as much and our poll found that the largest group of readers was reporting five hours or less.

Given that Consumer Reports was seeing as little as 3.75 hours in its own tests, that would be good enough reason to withhold a recommendation. But it was the high-end results the organization reported that puzzle me …"_


It does make one wonder a bit…


----------



## SINC

Carrie Fisher: Star Wars actress suffers heart attack on plane - BBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Carrie Fisher: Star Wars actress suffers heart attack on plane - BBC News


"Carrie Fisher is still in the ICU," Todd Fisher, the actress's brother, told CNN by phone Friday evening.


----------



## SINC

Scary indeed.

Augsburg WW2 bomb forces mass evacuation on Christmas Day - BBC News


----------



## SINC

Quite a reunion.

Left in trash as a newborn, man reunites with trio who saved him | New York Post


----------



## Dr.G.

Forget the turkey: When it comes to Christmas, 'we Japanese think of KFC chicken' - World - CBC News

Personally, I prefer turkey.


----------



## SINC

Many here will have read his books.

Richard Adams, Watership Down author, dies aged 96

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Somebody had to do it.

Man launches GoFundMe page to 'protect Betty White from 2016'


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Many here will have read his books.
> 
> Richard Adams, Watership Down author, dies aged 96
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


I read his books to my son who emailed me about his passing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Somebody had to do it.
> 
> Man launches GoFundMe page to 'protect Betty White from 2016'


Hopefully, she still has years ahead of her. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yikes! 

'Overwhelming evidence' that Planet X will DESTROY Earth in 2017 | Weird | News | Daily Express


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes!
> 
> 'Overwhelming evidence' that Planet X will DESTROY Earth in 2017 | Weird | News | Daily Express


XX):-( Goodbye, sweet world.


----------



## SINC

Whoda thunk it?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

Ethics question: Just because we can, does it mean we should?

Scientists Have Almost Completed the Resurrection of Extinct Aurochs and Plan to Reintroduce Them to the Wild



> A group of scientists is attempting to re-wild 1 million hectares (2.47 million acres) of European lands, and one of the keys in the circle of life will be reintroducing the fierce, huge, wild aurochs, an ancestor of modern cattle that went extinct centuries ago.


Hmmm...


----------



## SINC

Now that is a laptop! Impractical, but interesting.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

A very interesting read.

*How a Canadian investigator unravelled Russia’s massive doping conspiracy*

https://www.thestar.com/sports/2016...d-in-doping-conspiracy-investigator-says.html


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A very interesting read.
> 
> *How a Canadian investigator unravelled Russia’s massive doping conspiracy*
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/sports/2016...d-in-doping-conspiracy-investigator-says.html


Interesting. I feel sorry for those who competed against the Russian "athletes" and lost. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Do the crime then do the time. Huh?

Illinois man gets 22 years in prison for stealing TV remote - NY Daily News


----------



## SINC

An interesting sideline for an actor.

Mark Hamill’s Longtime Obsession with David Letterman [Exclusive]


----------



## Dr.G.

Did a 1950s TV Episode Feature a Character Named Trump Who Offered to Build a Protective Wall? : snopes.com

Interesting. I wonder who paid for the wall?


----------



## Dr.G.

Earthquake Details (2017-01-12)

Not quite "the Big One" on this coast of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who ya gonna call? Maritime Ghostbusters looking for recruits - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Ringling Bros. closing curtain on namesake circus after 146 years - World - CBC News

A long tradition comes to an end.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Ringling Bros. closing curtain on namesake circus after 146 years - World - CBC News
> 
> A long tradition comes to an end.


Was about to post that from a different source. I think my parents enjoyed the circus more than the kids. I do recall the circus being my initial introduction to sleazy sales tactics. Still wish I had that dime back, even though I can't remember what I spent it on.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Was about to post that from a different source. I think my parents enjoyed the circus more than the kids. I do recall the circus being my initial introduction to sleazy sales tactics. Still wish I had that dime back, even though I can't remember what I spent it on.


My grandparents took me to the circus a few times when they were at the old Madison Square Garden (MSG III). Even got to watch the parade of elephants as they walked down 8th Avenue.

"While the Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus had debuted at the second Garden in 1919, the third Garden saw large numbers of performances. The circus was so important to the Garden that when the Rangers played in the 1928 Stanley Cup Finals, the team was forced to play all games on the road, which did not prevent the Rangers from winning the series. The circus would continue to perform as often as three times daily throughout the life of the third Garden, repeatedly knocking the Rangers out of the Garden at playoff time."


----------



## Dr.G.

Gene Cernan, last astronaut on the moon, dies at 82 - The Globe and Mail

The last of an elite group of humans.


----------



## Macfury

I took my son to that circus about 10 years ago, but I'll admit the animal acts made me feel increasingly uncomfortable. There was nothing overtly cruel about it, but it would have been better for the animals to remain in the wild.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I took my son to that circus about 10 years ago, but I'll admit the animal acts made me feel increasingly uncomfortable. There was nothing overtly cruel about it, but it would have been better for the animals to remain in the wild.


I agree with you here, Macfury. I never like animals taken from the wild and "trained" and forced to perform for humans. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I agree with you here, Macfury. I never like animals taken from the wild and "trained" and forced to perform for humans. Paix, mon ami.


As a dog owner for many years, I would like to just mention in passing that we humans have done exactly that with dogs, who were once wild animals. Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As a dog owner for many years, I would like to just mention in passing that we humans have done exactly that with dogs, who were once wild animals. Just sayin'.


True. I can't believe the competitive nature of the avid dog show person. My wife shows our dogs for the fun of getting together with other dachshund owners. However, you can see the stress the some dog show persons experience as they push their dog to excel. 

Over the years, dogs have been helpful in the given task that they perform well. Still, I am all for just letting a dog be a pet and to give/take love unconditionally. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> As a dog owner for many years, I would like to just mention in passing that we humans have done exactly that with dogs, who were once wild animals. Just sayin'.


I think the difference is that animals we domesticate seem to actually enjoy being part of our lives--I never thought a lion loved jumping through a flaming hoop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I think the difference is that animals we domesticate seem to actually enjoy being part of our lives--I never thought a lion loved jumping through a flaming hoop.


Very true.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> I think the difference is that animals we domesticate seem to actually enjoy being part of our lives--I never thought a lion loved jumping through a flaming hoop.


Can't argue with that and to be clear I love dogs. I too think they should be pets and nothing more. Their love of owners is demonstrated daily as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can't argue with that and to be clear I love dogs. I too think they should be pets and nothing more. Their love of owners is demonstrated daily as well.


Yes, a valid point, Don. We have rescued two dachshund show dogs who were farmed out to handlers on the show tour. Gus, who we gave to a loving family in Liverpool, NS when there aged doxie died, fathered Chip, who we still have here. Chip and his dad did not get along, so now Gus is the only dog in a loving home, and free from the show circuit, and Chip is here with our other two doxies and is loved by my wife and I. The three doxies we have now are no longer shown. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Can't argue with that and to be clear I love dogs. I too think they should be pets and nothing more. Their love of owners is demonstrated daily as well.


I knew you loved canines SINC. My own beloved dog just required surgery to repair a severely damaged intestinal tract--and the lifesaving operation was worth every penny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I knew you loved canines SINC. My own beloved dog just required surgery to repair a severely damaged intestinal tract--and the lifesaving operation was worth every penny.


Good to hear, Macfury. Is your dog on the mend now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Enormous alligator spotted in Florida nature reserve - Technology & Science - CBC News

I have seen alligators up close in Georgia, but none this big.


----------



## SINC

The noon CTV news here reported it was being investigated as a fake video. Analysis showed it would have to be 36 feet long to be real.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The noon CTV news here reported it was being investigated as a fake video. Analysis showed it would have to be 36 feet long to be real.




And on and on it goes… 

_*Massive Alligator Caught on Video Is Not a Hoax*_

So says: National Geographic Society
Massive Alligator Caught on Video Is Not a Hoax


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And on and on it goes…
> 
> _*Massive Alligator Caught on Video Is Not a Hoax*_
> 
> So says:
> Massive Alligator Caught on Video Is Not a Hoax


It did not look real ............ but when it was shown that close to people, I had my doubts.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Macfury. Is your dog on the mend now?


Yep--happily tearing apart a pizza box nearby. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Yep--happily tearing apart a pizza box nearby. Thanks for asking!


Hopefully, there was no pizza still in the box. You should see what a doxie does to a paper towel roll left on the floor.


----------



## TiltAgain

pm-r said:


> And on and on it goes…
> 
> _*Massive Alligator Caught on Video Is Not a Hoax*_
> 
> So says: National Geographic Society
> Massive Alligator Caught on Video Is Not a Hoax


Well, in my hometown of Madras (Chennai), India there is a 23 foot croc which according to Guinness is the world's largest. There is also the skull of another one that died a while ago that is calculated to have been 25 feet long.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

TiltAgain said:


> Well, in my hometown of Madras (Chennai), India there is a 23 foot croc which according to Guinness is the world's largest. There is also the skull of another one that died a while ago that is calculated to have been 25 feet long.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Ontario special orders licence plates to meet high demand - Windsor - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Colo, the oldest gorilla ever on record, dies at 60 - CNN.com


----------



## TiltAgain

TiltAgain said:


> Well, in my hometown of Madras (Chennai), India there is a 23 foot croc which according to Guinness is the world's largest. There is also the skull of another one that died a while ago that is calculated to have been 25 feet long.
> 
> Cheers


Well, to put it in the proper context, there is a "Crocodile Park" there which is a massive tourist attraction. Multiple areas with multiple crocs, alligators, gharials, of various sizes from various parts of the world etc.

They have feeding times and demonstrations, which always attract big crowds etc.

There is also a "Snake Park" which does the same thing for snakes from various parts of the world including India, and demonstrations of venom extraction etc.

Both these were started by an American, Romulus Whitaker, who settled down in Madras and speaks extremely fluent Tamil without an accent!

Cheers


----------



## Macfury

The CIA has released a vast cache of documents online, including information on the Cuban Missile Crisis, UFOs and human telepathy:

https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/collection/crest-25-year-program-archive


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> The CIA has released a vast cache of documents online, including information on the Cuban Missile Crisis, UFOs and human telepathy:
> 
> https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/collection/crest-25-year-program-archive


:clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Well, in my hometown of Madras (Chennai), India there is a 23 foot croc which according to Guinness is the world's largest.



I think I'd make sure I was well protected by any walls etc., that's one big croc!!!


----------



## TiltAgain

pm-r said:


> I think I'd make sure I was well protected by any walls etc., that's one big croc!!!


The wall you see in the picture is it.

I have seen that croc - it is huge. It lay motionless whenever I have seen it, and its head and jaws are quite frightening even to just see.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

TiltAgain said:


> The wall you see in the picture is it.
> 
> I have seen that croc - it is huge. It lay motionless whenever I have seen it, and its head and jaws are quite frightening even to just see.
> 
> Cheers


XX)


----------



## SINC

Today's anniversary.

Apple Lisa | encyclopedia article by TheFreeDictionary


----------



## Dr.G.

8 ways we've changed since the last time we had a new president - CNN.com

Interesting changes in only 8 years.


----------



## SINC

Tell the stars to p!ss off is all I can say:

Celebrities Call For 'Total Hollywood Strike' Until Trump Resigns

Starve them to shut them up perhaps? No more movies for me.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Tell the stars to p!ss off is all I can say:
> 
> Celebrities Call For 'Total Hollywood Strike' Until Trump Resigns
> 
> Starve them to shut them up perhaps? No more movies for me.


Most of them are so far in hock they could hold off for about a couple of weeks.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> No more movies for me.


Make that current movies, the old stars knew where their place was and respected the audience that allows them a luxury lifestyle.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Tell the stars to p!ss off is all I can say:
> 
> Celebrities Call For 'Total Hollywood Strike' Until Trump Resigns
> 
> Starve them to shut them up perhaps? No more movies for me.


Their recent production would indicate they have been on strike long before Obama became the 7th or 8th black American President.


----------



## SINC

Close call.

Watch This Canadian Driver Avoid Four Moose Like A Boss


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Close call.
> 
> Watch This Canadian Driver Avoid Four Moose Like A Boss


Wow. I have seen what a moose-car collision looks like in NL ............ I can't imagine what hitting more than one moose would do to one's car.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...e-watch-what-he-does/sharevideo/5291871044001


----------



## SINC

I had no idea Apple had this policy. Hats off to them for doing so.

Labour & Human Rights - Supplier Responsibility - Apple (CA)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I had no idea Apple had this policy. Hats off to them for doing so.
> 
> Labour & Human Rights - Supplier Responsibility - Apple (CA)


I recall the demand for Apple to take more responsibility when a worker in China jumped off the roof of the factory. Hopefully, they will enforce this call for the rights of workers. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Close call.
> 
> Watch This Canadian Driver Avoid Four Moose Like A Boss




Not the most brilliant of drivers I'd say and his lack of knowledge of the approaching danger and not slowing down sufficiently. Just a DUMB DRIVER might be a better description!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not the most brilliant of drivers I'd say and his lack of knowledge of the approaching danger and not slowing down sufficiently. Just a DUMB DRIVER might be a better description!!


I thought the same thing. Who does not slow down, regardless of the animal in front of you?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I thought the same thing. Who does not slow down, regardless of the animal in front of you?



Agreed Marc.

I'll bet there would not have been any sign or evidence of any dash cam if any of the moose had been hit and the car was being checked over by some police officer or insurance adjuster.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Agreed Marc.
> 
> I'll bet there would not have been any sign or evidence of any dash cam if any of the moose had been hit and the car was being checked over by some police officer or insurance adjuster.


A very interesting legal point, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

How Facebook actually isolates us - CNN.com

Interesting. I find that I use FB less and less these days.


----------



## Macfury

pm-r said:


> Agreed Marc.
> 
> I'll bet there would not have been any sign or evidence of any dash cam if any of the moose had been hit and the car was being checked over by some police officer or insurance adjuster.


I can't being myself to get a dashcam because I fear I would selectively present or hide it depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I can't being myself to get a dashcam because I fear I would selectively present or hide it depending on the circumstances.


Again, a valid legal possibility. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A look under the mattress.

This is what $20 million hidden under a mattress looks like | New York Post


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A look under the mattress.
> 
> This is what $20 million hidden under a mattress looks like | New York Post


:greedy:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A look under the mattress.





Wow!!! As they say, "…just follow the money…."


----------



## Dr.G.

There's no place like home: NASA releases beautiful satellite photos of Earth - CBC News - Latest Canada, World, Entertainment and Business News

Great pictures of Earth.


----------



## CubaMark

_Something for Dr.G.:_

*Newly Rediscovered Mark Twain Manuscript Turned Into Kids' Book*









(Newser)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _Something for Dr.G.:_
> 
> *Newly Rediscovered Mark Twain Manuscript Turned Into Kids' Book*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Newser)


I heard of this. A great find. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ky-escape-for-driver/sharevideo/5296011243001


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ky-escape-for-driver/sharevideo/5296011243001



That was close!!! 
But I thought the railway crossing lights and gates were supposed to activate BEFORE the train crossed.

And BTW: Why are cops always seemingly wearing short sleeve shirts when out in a snow storm like this one???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That was close!!!
> But I thought the railway crossing lights and gates were supposed to activate BEFORE the train crossed.
> 
> And BTW: Why are cops always seemingly wearing short sleeve shirts when out in a snow storm like this one???


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA twins study shows space travel changes body at genetic level - Canada - CBC News

This was unexpected.


----------



## SINC

How much sharper can a TV be?

Novel Liquid Crystal Could Triple Sharpness of Today's Televisions | News Releases | The Optical Society


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> How much sharper can a TV be?
> 
> Novel Liquid Crystal Could Triple Sharpness of Today's Televisions | News Releases | The Optical Society


Sharp enough to slice your retinas, apparently


----------



## Macfury

Oddly enough, I don't like the sharpness of the sharpest TVs. I prefer the "movie effect" of film, not dead real video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Home-brew your coffee and your booze: Keurig at work on single-serve alcohol machine - Business - CBC News

Strange.


----------



## SINC

This simple discovery may change the lives of millions.

Portland teen discovers cost-effective way to turn salt water in - KPTV - FOX 12


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This simple discovery may change the lives of millions.
> 
> Portland teen discovers cost-effective way to turn salt water in - KPTV - FOX 12


Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

How many Canadian teams will make the NHL playoffs? - Tim Wharnsby on hockey - NHL on CBC Sports - Analysis

Imagine if the Leafs made the playoffs ............................................................... and then win the Stanley Cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


----------



## SINC

Long time, no see.

Nazi Sub Portrayed in Raiders of the Lost Ark Discovered in the North Atlantic


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Long time, no see.
> 
> Nazi Sub Portrayed in Raiders of the Lost Ark Discovered in the North Atlantic


Interesting. Now, if they could just find the crate where the Ark is stored in that vast warehouse .............


----------



## SINC

Missing plane in 2003 remains a mystery today.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Boeing_727-223_disappearance


----------



## CubaMark

A rather hilarious SuperBowl ad featuring John Malkovich:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNInrUkctc4[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> A rather hilarious SuperBowl ad featuring John Malkovich:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNInrUkctc4


:lmao::lmao: Yes, best to just phone him.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Now, if they could just find the crate where the Ark is stored in that vast warehouse .............


Is that an angel looking at you, Dr.G?... or...


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Is that an angel looking at you, Dr.G?... or...


No angel ................ just a doxie ................ and Stella is NO angel. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Is that an angel looking at you, Dr.G?... or...


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SiylvmFI_8[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Carl Sagan predicted our Trump era future - Home | Quirks & Quarks with Bob McDonald | CBC Radio

An interesting perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

David Foster Wallace on What's Wrong with Postmodernism: A Video Essay | Open Culture

Interesting, especially the parts re TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moment in Time: The Beatles land in America

"Feb. 7, 1964: The cultural history of the world changed the moment Pan American Flight 101 touched down at New York’s Kennedy Airport at 1:30 on the afternoon of Feb. 7, 1964. Three thousand shrieking teenagers greeted The Beatles’ maiden trip to North America, less than 2 1/2 months after the assassination of President John F. Kennedy. By then radio stations had been stoking Fab Four furor for weeks, thanks to a pre-recorded Capitol Records interview that let every rock ’n’ roll DJ in the country sound like he was interviewing the mopheads in his studio, while I Want to Hold Your Hand sold 2.6 million copies and hit No. 1. Two days later, 73 million people (almost 40 per cent of Americans) witnessed the Liverpool lads’ upbeat charms on TV’s The Ed Sullivan Show. Music – to say nothing of the country’s mood, or what constituted a successful marketing campaign – was never the same again." Ian Brown, the Globe and Mail


----------



## SINC

Yikes!

*China may be preparing for a crippling preemptive missile strike on US military bases*

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/china...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Boo friggin' hoo.

Bell will fight CRTC ad policy after Super Bowl ratings drop - The Globe and Mail


----------



## pm-r

Yup, one can sure tell His Highness, Sir Jonathan Paul "Jony" Ive, KBE, the British industrial designer who is currently the Chief Design Officer of Apple Inc. is definitely actively involved with his typical trademarks:
As Apple pursues perfection, new campus frustrates builders and officials


----------



## SINC

Obscene?

Bill Gates on His Way to Become the World's First Trillionaire ~ theworldtechnology


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Obscene?
> 
> Bill Gates on His Way to Become the World's First Trillionaire ~ theworldtechnology


His one saving grace is that he believes in Andrew Carnegie's motto that "A man who dies rich dies disgraced." Bill and Melinda Gates have given millions upon millions to charity and intend to leave the vast amount of their wealth to various charities that help children. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> His one saving grace is that he believes in Andrew Carnegie's motto that "A man who dies rich dies disgraced." Bill and Melinda Gates have given millions upon millions to charity and intend to leave the vast amount of their wealth to various charities that help children. Paix, mon ami.


I admire him for his philanthropy, don't get me wrong, but how much wealth should any single man have, is what I was referring to?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I admire him for his philanthropy, don't get me wrong, but how much wealth should any single man have, is what I was referring to?



I wonder what IBM think of their deal these days when they see such reports???

But who knew I guess…????


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I admire him for his philanthropy, don't get me wrong, but how much wealth should any single man have, is what I was referring to?


True. When you think that 8 men have as much wealth as just over 4 billion people, it staggers the imagination. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

*a 50-trillion-pixel image of Earth, refreshed daily, is coming later this year*


----------



## SINC

Wow! That will be something to explore!


----------



## Dr.G.

New Dead Sea Scrolls cave discovered - CNN.com

An interesting discovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

10 Foods you didn’t know were Canadian | Explore | Awesome Activities & Fun Facts | CBC Kids

Did not know all of these 10 items.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 10 Foods you didn’t know were Canadian | Explore | Awesome Activities & Fun Facts | CBC Kids
> 
> Did not know all of these 10 items.


I knew all of them except for the Montreal bagels.


----------



## SINC

So then, why bother?

*TSA knows its airport behavior detection program is ineffective*

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I knew all of them except for the Montreal bagels.


My wife makes these sorts of bagels, and I have to admit that I like them more than the traditional NYC bagel that I grew up with back in NYC. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Aha, a solution at last!

Scientists develop rechargeable battery that runs on carbon dioxide – Chipzer


----------



## SINC

Lotsa work for this moment!

A dream takes flight in Fairview - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC Archives

Of interest to some. I had a friend on the Ocean Ranger when it went down. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Abandoned in space in 1967, a US satellite has started transmitting again

The world has changed the last time it transmitted.


----------



## IMac_Man

Dr. G. I'm quite surprised that the satellite is still in orbit but a great story. Shades of sci-fi.

Joe


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> CBC Archives
> 
> Of interest to some. I had a friend on the Ocean Ranger when it went down. Lest we forget.


Indeed. A tragedy, I recall it well.


----------



## Dr.G.

IMac_Man said:


> Dr. G. I'm quite surprised that the satellite is still in orbit but a great story. Shades of sci-fi.
> 
> Joe


Well, they were surprised that it suddenly started to resend signals.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed. A tragedy, I recall it well.


Yes, very tragic. I recall looking out my front window at the blizzard that was hitting us in St. John's that day, and wondering how the men and women on the Ocean Ranger were doing. Sadly, we soon found out. :-(


----------



## SINC

An interesting look at history.

Woman's courage foils shots assassin Giuseppe Zangara aimed at Roosevelt - UPI Archives


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An interesting look at history.
> 
> Woman's courage foils shots assassin Giuseppe Zangara aimed at Roosevelt - UPI Archives


Mayor Cermak "took" the bullet intended for FDR. 

"After the first shot, Cross and others grabbed his arm, and he fired four more shots wildly. Five people were hit, including Chicago mayor Anton Cermak, who was standing on the running board of the car next to Roosevelt, who was untouched. Roosevelt cradled Cermak in his arms as the car rushed to the hospital. After arriving there, Cermak spoke to Roosevelt and allegedly uttered the line that is engraved on his tomb: "I'm glad it was me instead of you." "


----------



## Macfury

An unattributed and unwitnessed quote. Cermak was certainly not a great fan of FDR.

To clarify, Cermak did not expect to die from the bullet wound. He died of digestive problems weeks later.



Dr.G. said:


> Mayor Cermak "took" the bullet intended for FDR.
> 
> "After the first shot, Cross and others grabbed his arm, and he fired four more shots wildly. Five people were hit, including Chicago mayor Anton Cermak, who was standing on the running board of the car next to Roosevelt, who was untouched. Roosevelt cradled Cermak in his arms as the car rushed to the hospital. After arriving there, Cermak spoke to Roosevelt and allegedly uttered the line that is engraved on his tomb: "I'm glad it was me instead of you." "


----------



## SINC

Bump to see Mcfury's post.


----------



## Dr.G.

What's new, exotic and classic at Canada's biggest car show - Canada - CBC News

Some cool cars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trump says no to filling out March Madness bracket for ESPN - Feb. 15, 2017

Bug Humbar!!! I wanted to see if he picked more winners than Pres. Obama ............. who was not all that good at picking the final four.


----------



## IMac_Man

Regarding the Canadian Car show, I should probably attend as I live within an hour's drive but for one thing - the CROWDS! I love cars - looking at them, photographing them, driving them. However, the crowds at that auto show stopped me from attending years ago and I've never been back. Guess I'm just getting old. 🚗

Joe


----------



## SINC

IMac_Man said:


> Regarding the Canadian Car show, I should probably attend as I live within an hour's drive but for one thing - the CROWDS! I love cars - looking at them, photographing them, driving them. However, the crowds at that auto show stopped me from attending years ago and I've never been back. Guess I'm just getting old. 🚗
> 
> Joe


At 72 I have lost interest in all new cars. they have become cookie cutter soul less computers on wheels and the enjoyment of driving will soon be gone to driverless cars.

I do however, continue to go to classic car shows and marvel at the talent of people who preserve and even alter custom versions of classic vehicles.

I still enjoy owning my own classic custom, but in reality, one never really owns such a vehicle. One is simply the custodian of a car like mine that I have had and enjoyed for a quarter century now, and it will soon be passed on to another owner to care for it for another 25 years.

Here is mine, a mild custom 1949 Meteor coupe.


----------



## IMac_Man

That is very nice indeed!!!!!!!! 

Joe


----------



## pm-r

> but in reality, one never really owns such a vehicle. One is simply the custodian of a car like mine that I have had and enjoyed for a quarter century now, and it will soon be passed on to another owner to care for it for another 25 years.
> 
> Here is mine, a mild custom 1949 Meteor coupe.




So true, and no doubt for even longer than 25 years… and probably with yet some other owner's personalization customization added…


----------



## Macfury

What are the customizations, SINC? Removal of side chrome?



SINC said:


> At 72 I have lost interest in all new cars. they have become cookie cutter soul less computers on wheels and the enjoyment of driving will soon be gone to driverless cars.
> 
> I do however, continue to go to classic car shows and marvel at the talent of people who preserve and even alter custom versions of classic vehicles.
> 
> I still enjoy owning my own classic custom, but in reality, one never really owns such a vehicle. One is simply the custodian of a car like mine that I have had and enjoyed for a quarter century now, and it will soon be passed on to another owner to care for it for another 25 years.
> 
> Here is mine, a mild custom 1949 Meteor coupe.


----------



## TiltAgain

SINC said:


> At 72 I have lost interest in all new cars. they have become cookie cutter soul less computers on wheels and the enjoyment of driving will soon be gone to driverless cars.
> 
> I do however, continue to go to classic car shows and marvel at the talent of people who preserve and even alter custom versions of classic vehicles.
> 
> I still enjoy owning my own classic custom, but in reality, one never really owns such a vehicle. One is simply the custodian of a car like mine that I have had and enjoyed for a quarter century now, and it will soon be passed on to another owner to care for it for another 25 years.
> 
> Here is mine, a mild custom 1949 Meteor coupe.


Well, Don, in that case, here are some links you might enjoy going through. Please note, these are posts in an Indian automobile-enthusiasts forum. Please remember, all these are Indians, doing the restorations in India with whatever workmen are available. Enjoy 

Classic Rolls Royces in India - Team-BHP

Restoration: 1930 Ford Model A Phaeton - Team-BHP

1958 Standard Vanguard Phase III - Restoration - Team-BHP

1967 Mercedes W110 Fintail LHD - Restoration EDIT: Completed! - Team-BHP

1948 Bristol 400 - Resurrection against all odds! - Team-BHP

Cheers


----------



## Macfury

Tilt, those resurrections are truly a labour of love--you have to have faith starting with the cars those gentlemen were given!


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> What are the customizations, SINC? Removal of side chrome?


Actually there was no side chrome on the vehicle, so none to remove other than a very tiny piece on the front fender that read "Deluxe" about two inches long.

Customizations, if I can recall them all now include:

- Nosed - removal of hood chrome, filled centre seam and removal of Meteor name.
- Decked - removal of exterior locks and license plate holder from trunk lid, removal of exterior hinges and replace with 1951 Meteor interior hinges, embedding of license plate into trunk lid with billet trim and electric solenoid remote control opener.
- Shaved - Removal of all door handles and lock hardware, replaced with remote controlled electric solenoid door openers.
- All seams between two piece fenders and rear quarter panels filled.
- Gas cap lid added and original filler cap moved inside body from outside to behind lid now powered by electric solenoid.
- Electric antenna buried in right rear fender with molded 'flame' into fender.
- Frenched headlights and taillights with blue dot lenses.
- Removal of centre bar between windshield halves and new glass butted and glued together.
- Custom racing exterior mirrors installed and painted to match body colour.
- Removal of bumperettes and Meteor "Eight" vertical symbol to split grill. New custom piece fabricated to match hood in grill centre.
- Complete conversion of electrical system to 12 volt from 6 volt and replacement of generator and voltage regulator with an alternator.
- Removal of Meteor steering wheel in favour of a 1950 Mercury steering wheel.
- Complete gutting of interior and installation of new carpeting, sculpted panels and headliner of white naugahyde. 
- New interior package from salvaged leather interior from a 1987 Oldsmobile Cutlass International including electric bucket front seats, matching rear seat, console, rear view mirror and sun visors with lit mirror and seat belts, all from the Olds. Lada front arm rest handles on front doors and custom made arm rests to fill gap and extend seat to full width of rear seat area.
- High LED brake light from 1981 Toyota installed on rear deck below rear window.
- Trunk interior completely stripped and upholstered and carpeted.
- Stereo speakers installed, two in front console and two bass in rear window deck connected to stereo system built into the glove box. Hidden to preserve the integrity of the original dash and working AM radio.
- Electric windshield wipers to replace original vacuum wiper motor.
- American Torque Thruster custom wheels with fake knock offs and wider radial tires.
- Extra leaf added to rear springs to raise body to accommodate larger tires.
- Custom shroud around radiator to enclose fan to draw more air through rad to combat overheating, a common issue with flathead V-8 of that era.
- Billet gas pedal and clutch and brake pedals with custom gas linkage via cables.
- Electric fuel pump near gas tank to overcome vapour locking of engine.
- Adjustable gas line pressure regulator to restrict pressure from electric pump to 1.5 psi.

I am sure I have missed some things as I did all this back in 1991.


----------



## Macfury

That's still a hell of a costly project! I always like to see photos of it!


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> That's still a hell of a costly project! I always like to see photos of it!


Yep, It was 37K in 1991 dollars (plus purchase of original car of 9.5K). I suspect it would be double that today to do the same thing.


----------



## CubaMark

*That's a sweet ride, Don.* :love2:


----------



## pm-r

> Well, Don, in that case, here are some links you might enjoy going through.



It's amazing that most of those old tires are still able to hold air. 

I just had a flat in my top quality all weather eight year old low milage (40,000±km) garage kept tire the other day and the tire dealer said it was beyond fixing as the sidewall had disintegrated and they can't and won't fix any tire over ten years of age. They suggested replacing all four tires.

I had never heard of such a thing but found it's now quite common and some places have a six-eight year maximum age repair limit.

Oh well, at least I found some decent quality replacement three-season+ tires on Sale for a good price, but not at the same dealer. Not too surprising!!!


----------



## TiltAgain

Macfury said:


> Tilt, those resurrections are truly a labour of love--you have to have faith starting with the cars those gentlemen were given!


True, MF! The Bristol was the most amazing resurrection. 



pm-r said:


> It's amazing that most of those old tires are still able to hold air. *SNIP*


The tyres are new of course. 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I nearly snorted my coffee when I ran across this response to a viewer complaint to the BBC.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Marijuana Industry Projected To Create More Jobs Than Manufacturing By 2020

https://www.forbes.com/sites/debrab...jobs-than-manufacturing-by-2020/#3d4ff72c3fa9


----------



## Dr.G.

Extinct tree grows anew from ancient jar of seeds unearthed by archaeologists : TreeHugger

Amazing.


----------



## SINC

About that 'Gary from Chicago' guy on the Oscars. He just got out of jail after doing 20 years.

Exclusive interview with 'Gary from Chicago' and fiancee, who stole the show at Oscars | abc7chicago.com


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...376e5367&wpisrc=al_alert-COMBO-hse%2Bnational

Newfound 3.77-billion-year-old fossils could be earliest evidence of life on Earth


----------



## Dr.G.

It Took Him Over 3 Months To Create This Domino Arrangement...

Just over 3 months to build .............. just over 3 minutes to fall down ............. and 3 days to clean up.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Newfound 3.77-billion-year-old fossils could be earliest evidence of life on Earth


Jean Chretien?


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> It Took Him Over 3 Months To Create This Domino Arrangement...
> 
> Just over 3 months to build .............. just over 3 minutes to fall down ............. and 3 days to clean up.


Here's one you may not have seen--takes 30 minutes, but also fascinating:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

_The mind boggles..._

*This Single Gram of DNA Contains an Amazon Gift Card, a Virus and an Entire Movie*

Ten years ago, if you wanted to back up some old photos, you might have stored them on a big, clunky external hard drive that weighed a couple of pounds and was a pain to lug around. Ten years from now, you might back up all the data from your entire life on just a few grams of DNA.

Embedded in the code of life, researchers have now encoded an 1895 French film, a computer virus and a $50 Amazon gift card.

** * **​
The method allows them to pack 215 petabytes of data on a single gram of DNA—that’s 100 times more than Church did just a few years back.

DNA as a storage medium makes sense—after all, it already stores the billions of letters that code for life. It is compact and durable. Unlike the floppy disk or that five pound hard drive you used to lug around, it will never go obsolete. Instead of 1 and 0s, code is written in As, Gs, Cs and Ts. Using DNA, you could store all the data in the world in a nice-sized walk-in closet and keep it there for thousands and thousands of years.

The DNA Fountain technique is remarkable in its resistance to errors and ability to maximize the storage capacity of DNA.
(Gizmodo)​


----------



## SINC

*Malta's Azure Window Collapses Into The Sea
*
Malta's Azure Window collapses into the sea - BBC News


----------



## SINC

Well, that is a different way to deal with the issue.

South Dakota Becomes First State In 2017 To Pass Law Legalizing Discrimination Against LGBT People


----------



## SINC

Heartwarming.

This Picture Of A Woman At An Airport Is Going Viral. Look Closer And You'll See Why


----------



## CubaMark

*Thousands of Upcoming Nuclear Weapons Shipments During $1 Trillion Nuclear Arsenal Upgrade*

The unmarked 18-wheelers ply the nation’s interstates and two-lane highways, logging 3 million miles a year hauling the most lethal cargo there is: nuclear bombs.

The covert fleet, which shuttles warheads from missile silos, bomber bases and submarine docks to nuclear weapons labs across the country, is operated by the Office of Secure Transportation, a troubled agency within the U.S. Department of Energy so cloaked in secrecy that few people outside the government know it exists.

The $237-million-a-year agency operates a fleet of 42 tractor-trailers, staffed by highly armed couriers, many of them veterans of the Iraq and Afghanistan wars, responsible for making sure nuclear weapons and components pass through foggy mountain passes and urban traffic jams without incident.

The transportation office is about to become more crucial than ever as the U.S. embarks on a $1-trillion upgrade of the nuclear arsenal that will require thousands of additional warhead shipments over the next 15 years.

The increased workload will hit an agency already struggling with problems of forced overtime, high driver turnover, old trucks and poor worker morale — raising questions about its ability to keep nuclear shipments safe from attack in an era of more sophisticated terrorism.
(LA Times via Cryptogon)​
*Related:*


*Nuclear Transport Trucks Revealed *(Wired)
*U.S. government nuclear transport trucks* (Business Insider)
*Video shows truck 'transporting a nuclear weapon' in a convoy in the US is rear-ended* (Daily Mail Online)


----------



## SINC

Glad I don't use the stuff:

If you use marijuana read this - Blog | White Coat, Black Art with Dr. Brian Goldman


----------



## SINC

An interesting read on a new take on North American history.

It wasn't just Greece: Archaeologists find early democratic societies in the Americas | Science | AAAS


----------



## Dr.G.

Monopoly kicks out three classic game tokens - Mar. 17, 2017

Sad.  I always liked the wheelbarrow.


----------



## Macfury

Our Monopoly game just had wooden pieces--purple, green, red in various curved shapes.



Dr.G. said:


> Monopoly kicks out three classic game tokens - Mar. 17, 2017
> 
> Sad.  I always liked the wheelbarrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Our Monopoly game just had wooden pieces--purple, green, red in various curved shapes.


Interesting. I guess that I just had one of the classic sets way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Our Monopoly game just had wooden pieces--purple, green, red in various curved shapes.


The original 10 tokens were an iron, purse, lantern, racecar, thimble, shoe, top hat, battleship, cannon and a rocking horse.


----------



## Macfury

The set I played on was purchased in the 1960s, but the pieces were like this--identified online as WWII wood markers used to preserve metal for the war effort.

I remember calling some of them by names when choosing my token: Purple Stamper, Tree Top Tall and Milk Bottle.


----------



## SINC

That is exactly the sets used in the first time I ever played the game, but that would have been in about 1956 so they must have been made in the early 50s?


----------



## SINC

Quite a find.

Pastor finds massive diamond, gives it away - CNN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> The set I played on was purchased in the 1960s, but the pieces were like this--identified online as WWII wood markers used to preserve metal for the war effort.
> 
> I remember calling some of them by names when choosing my token: Purple Stamper, Tree Top Tall and Milk Bottle.


Interesting. Loved your names for each color. :clap:


----------



## CubaMark

*Toner Cartridge SCOTUS Case Is"Potentially Momentous"*









It might be the sleeper case of the current Supreme Court session: A fight over the seemingly humdrum topic of toner cartridges for printers actually has "potentially momentous importance for modern commerce," per the respected SCOTUSblog. On its surface, the case of Impression Products v. Lexmark International is fairly straightforward: Lexmark makes printers, along with the cartridges that provide the toner for those printers. (In fact, cartridge refills are where printer companies such as Lexmark really make their money, explains Consumerist.) Impression is a small West Virginia company that sells unauthorized refills at a cheaper price —it disabled a computer chip on the cartridges to do so— and Lexmark sued to stop them, claiming a violation of patent law. So far, the courts have sided with Lexmark, and the Supreme Court heard arguments this week.

The reason for the interest is that the case has implications far beyond printers. It revolves around an arcane patent issue known as "exhaustion," which involves a patent owner's right to control the use of its product once it has been purchased. In this case, for example, AARP has written a brief on behalf of Impression because it's worried that drug companies could impose strict restrictions on their drugs, notes Fortune. In fact, Consumerist writes that the case has implications "for basically anyone who ever buys anything—so all of us." A decision is expected in June, and the justices did not provide enough clues in their questions for any of the sources to predict which side will win. Either way, it will have "real economic consequences," writes Ronald Mann at SCOTUSblog.

(Newser)​


----------



## SINC

An amazing story of survival.

Wings of Hope – US NEWS


----------



## SINC

One is left to wonder who will buy these things?

http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/27/15072560/samsung-note-7-refurbished-device-recyling-announced


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, did not know this about Jobs.

*Steve Jobs’s button phobia has shaped the modern world*

https://www.spectator.co.uk/2014/11/steve-jobss-button-phobia-has-shaped-the-modern-world/#


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> One is left to wonder who will buy these things?
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/27/15072560/samsung-note-7-refurbished-device-recyling-announced


This disingenuous statement made me laugh:



> “The objective of introducing refurbished devices is solely to reduce and minimize any environmental impact,” Samsung told The Verge.


Obviously to be introduced into an emerging market at bargain prices.


----------



## SINC

Whoda thunk it?

'Business is booming' for N.C. restaurant after banning kids | WCNC.com


----------



## SINC

Wow, the pics are something else.

Mesmerizing Photos Reveal Hidden World of Underwater Caves


----------



## Dr.G.

This 4-Year-Old Girl Wrote A Letter To God About Her Dog And This Is The Response She Got...

Sweet.


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

Grand Central Station Is Radioactive


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Whoda thunk it?
> 
> 'Business is booming' for N.C. restaurant after banning kids | WCNC.com


Me. A passel of other peoples mis-behaving kids can really take away from the pleasure of an expensive experience.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Me. A passel of other peoples mis-behaving kids can really take away from the pleasure of an expensive experience.


My kid was well behaved, but we only took him to family restaurants. Worse than the kids misbehaving is the parents looking around the room beaming at their brats' behaviour.


----------



## VieleKatzen

One of my jobs is in retail, so I've seen occasions where somebody (once in a while it's me) has to step in. Had one kid come in with his family: Mom and sis were talking to a coworker and Dad was out in the hall with the baby. Sir GTFO was waving a plastic sword around ... and began stabbing at boxes stacked on a shelf that was underneath a display table holding _four glass pitchers of hot tea_. I stepped in, made the most menacing eye contact I could manage, and said "STOP. THAT."

He gave me a  look and backed off, thank goodness. I had horrible visions of one of those glass pitchers crashing to the floor, spewing hot tea and glass shards everywhere.

I've never seen parents happily ignore -- or worse, celebrate -- their kids' idiocy; usually the problem is they're distracted and not paying attention. But I've heard enough horror stories to know that type of parent certainly exists.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> One of my jobs is in retail, so I've seen occasions where somebody (once in a while it's me) has to step in. Had one kid come in with his family: Mom and sis were talking to a coworker and Dad was out in the hall with the baby. Sir GTFO was waving a plastic sword around ... and began stabbing at boxes stacked on a shelf that was underneath a display table holding _four glass pitchers of hot tea_. I stepped in, made the most menacing eye contact I could manage, and said "STOP. THAT."
> 
> 
> 
> He gave me a  look and backed off, thank goodness. I had horrible visions of one of those glass pitchers crashing to the floor, spewing hot tea and glass shards everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen parents happily ignore -- or worse, celebrate -- their kids' idiocy; usually the problem is they're distracted and not paying attention. But I've heard enough horror stories to know that type of parent certainly exists.



That sounds pretty scary. And unfortunately, the apple seldom falls from the tree.


----------



## Macfury

Those parents are sickening. It's either the helpless goofy look that suggests that you're on board with them because they're "just kids." The other is the beaming look of approval because their brats are so creative.



VieleKatzen said:


> One of my jobs is in retail, so I've seen occasions where somebody (once in a while it's me) has to step in. Had one kid come in with his family: Mom and sis were talking to a coworker and Dad was out in the hall with the baby. Sir GTFO was waving a plastic sword around ... and began stabbing at boxes stacked on a shelf that was underneath a display table holding _four glass pitchers of hot tea_. I stepped in, made the most menacing eye contact I could manage, and said "STOP. THAT."
> 
> He gave me a  look and backed off, thank goodness. I had horrible visions of one of those glass pitchers crashing to the floor, spewing hot tea and glass shards everywhere.
> 
> I've never seen parents happily ignore -- or worse, celebrate -- their kids' idiocy; usually the problem is they're distracted and not paying attention. But I've heard enough horror stories to know that type of parent certainly exists.


----------



## VieleKatzen

We're fortunate in that, the few times something has gone wrong, the parents haven't lashed out at the staff or the store. One older child (8? 9?) went to help herself from a container of hot tea. It wasn't in a glass container, but rather a Fetco so it's a lot sturdier and steadier. They are fairly well insulated and hold hot or cold drinks. Because it's not terribly spring-like out there yet, we have hot drinks in them.

So the kid opens the spigot. Now, the tea might've been _really_ hot (as in freshly made hot) or just warm (because even though the container is insulated, the beverage still cools off over time). In any case, it startled her and her little test cup went flying, getting tea everywhere. Her mother asked for some napkins and wiped her down, with no "YOU NEARLY KILLED MY CHILD!!!ELEVENTY!!!" as some folks would do. Mom was pretty apologetic about it, actually.


----------



## Macfury

As a volunteer baseball coach for kids, I have had parents allow their children to play on the playground equipment 500 feet away while waiting for their turn at bat. I would call them twice and if they didn't respond they missed their turn. I've had parents yell at me for not giving these kids enough field time!


----------



## VieleKatzen

Well, doncha know, you should hold up the whole game until little Johnny or Susie decides to stop what they're doing and come over and participate ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bank of Canada unveils new $10 banknote for Canada 150 celebrations - Politics - CBC News

A cool looking new $10 bill.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Bank of Canada unveils new $10 banknote for Canada 150 celebrations - Politics - CBC News
> 
> A cool looking new $10 bill.


Very nice. Amazing the amount of forethought that went into the details of this note. Hope I can score a few when I'm home this summer.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Bank of Canada unveils new $10 banknote for Canada 150 celebrations - Politics - CBC News
> 
> A cool looking new $10 bill.


I love our money. (And not just for the things it can buy  )


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Very nice. Amazing the amount of forethought that went into the details of this note. Hope I can score a few when I'm home this summer.





VieleKatzen said:


> I love our money. (And not just for the things it can buy  )


I agree. When I came to Canada I like the money over what I was used to -- the American "greenback".


----------



## SINC

While I enjoy the artistry and colourful nature of our money, the new plastic material sucks. It creases permanently, sticks together when counting and is generally hard to handle.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While I enjoy the artistry and colourful nature of our money, the new plastic material sucks. It creases permanently, sticks together when counting and is generally hard to handle.


Try folding the new money ............... impossible. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

To one and all, have a good Passover.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIxToZmJwdI


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Try folding the new money ............... impossible. XX)


I always fold my cash in half and carry it in my front left pocket. I have had no trouble folding it, it is trying to unfold it that is much harder. And if it gets wet, yikes, sticks together like glue.


----------



## Dr.G.

U of T professor Geoffrey Hinton hailed as guru of new computing era - The Globe and Mail

An interesting article with a Canadian success story.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Give us your tired, your poor, your huddled masses, yearning to breathe free."

Washington Post takes feature-length look at Cape Breton and Trump - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> To one and all, have a good Passover.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIxToZmJwdI



Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Shalom, mon ami.


Same to you, mon ami. Passover in 2017will begin at sundown on Monday, April 10th. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G.

The curse of Jim Pappin? Leafs haven't won a Cup since 'fluke' goal in '67 - Tim Wharnsby on hockey - NHL on CBC Sports - Analysis

Could this be "the" year ................ after 50 years??????????????


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Bank of Canada unveils new $10 banknote for Canada 150 celebrations - Politics - CBC News
> 
> 
> 
> A cool looking new $10 bill.



Sesquicentennial. Learned a new word today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> The curse of Jim Pappin? Leafs haven't won a Cup since 'fluke' goal in '67 - Tim Wharnsby on hockey - NHL on CBC Sports - Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be "the" year ................ after 50 years??????????????


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sesquicentennial. Learned a new word today.


Really? St. Albert celebrated our sesquicentennial in 2011. Our community is older than Canada itself. Do try and keep up.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Really? St. Albert celebrated our sesquicentennial in 2011. Our community is older than Canada itself. Do try and keep up.



I guess it just doesn't come up that often in conversation. Congrats to and your St. Albert peeps from the largest hamlet in the world.


----------



## Macfury

Toronto even had Seskwee the squirrel (terrible name) for its 150th.


----------



## SINC

Apple moves to new HQ.

Apple says its new headquarters is the greenest building in the world.


----------



## FeXL

Windoze can be hacked? Shocka...

Leaked NSA Malware Threatens Windows Users Around the World



> ShadowBrokers, an entity previously confirmed by The Intercept to have leaked authentic malware used by the NSA to attack computers around the world, today released another cache of what appears to be extremely potent (and previously unknown) software capable of breaking into systems running Windows. The software could give nearly anyone with sufficient technical knowledge the ability to wreak havoc on millions of Microsoft users.


NSA's powerful Windows hacking tools leaked online



> A hacking group has dumped a collection of spy tools allegedly used by the National Security Agency online. Experts say they are damaging.
> 
> The exploits, published by the Shadow Brokers on Friday, contain vulnerabilities in Windows computers and servers. They may have been used to target a global banking system. One collection of 15 exploits contains at least four Windows hacks that researches have already been able to replicate.


Gotta love backdoors...


----------



## eMacMan

Sounds like a desperate attempt to get the laggards over to Windoze 10. Anyone that believes the NSA does not have easy access to 10 needs their head examined.


----------



## Dr.G.

Emma Morano, the world's oldest person, dies at 117 - The Globe and Mail

Interesting. Last person to have been born in the 19th century.


----------



## VieleKatzen

And still in her own home! Amazing.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Emma Morano, the worldâ€s oldest person, dies at 117 - The Globe and Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Last person to have been born in the 19th century.



That's quite an accomplishment. And all she really had to do for 117 years I was keep breathing. 

"If I'd have known I was going be this old, I'd have taken better care of myself." – Eubie Blake at 100


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That's quite an accomplishment. And all she really had to do for 117 years I was keep breathing.
> 
> "If I'd have known I was going be this old, I'd have taken better care of myself." – Eubie Blake at 100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very true, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Don't know if this has been posted yet. A legal interpretation about why United acted inappropriately. 








http://www.newsweek.com/why-united-were-legally-wrong-deplane-dr-dao-583535


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VieleKatzen

Excellent article. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> Excellent article. Thank you for the link.




No probs. I liked the clear explanations as well.


----------



## SINC

There is more than a few memories on this computer site.

The Old Computer Museum


----------



## minstrel

Thanks for that link, Sinc (sorry about the rhyme ). I love being reminded of all that cool stuff!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I like the old 70's style dot matrix "computer" font too: reminds me of great films like The Andromeda Strain and hanging out at the local Radio Shack, although I was more into things you could solder. Man, we've come a long way.









FWIW, I still see that font at the bottom of bank cheques.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> There is more than a few memories on this computer site.


Must have been a real draw for you to buy that TImex Sinclair!



minstrel said:


> Thanks for that link, Sinc (sorry about the rhyme ). I love being reminded of all that cool stuff!


So which one did you first use?

I used a KAYPRO at my first full-time job:



Freddie_Biff said:


> I like the old 70's style dot matrix "computer" font too: reminds me of great films like The Andromeda Strain and hanging out at the local Radio Shack, although I was more into things you could solder.


Friend of mine got a Saturday job at Radio Shack just so he could copy software and scoop up inexpensive parts. So smart he decided he did not like the descender on the letter "j" on the TRS-80 display, so he resoldered the motherboard to alter it.


----------



## TiltAgain

minstrel said:


> *Thanks for that link, Sinc* (sorry about the rhyme ).*SNIP*!


You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free

Cheers


----------



## Macfury

You don't need to wilt, Tilt
Just learn to say when, Again...



TiltAgain said:


> You just slip out the back, Jack
> Make a new plan, Stan
> You don't need to be coy, Roy
> Just get yourself free
> Hop on the bus, Gus
> You don't need to discuss much
> Just drop off the key, Lee
> And get yourself free
> 
> Cheers


----------



## SINC

Good on him! :clap:

99-year-old gets first hole in one at Marin County Golf Club - Story | KTVU


----------



## eMacMan

*Worst Juicer Ever*

RUsirius? Blue language alert!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCRx78Zhj7s[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> RUsirius? Blue language alert!
> ... .../QUOTE]
> 
> 
> A few other similar cautions making the rounds about the same machine and its gross rip-off, and some of the language is even worse, but I'd say quite deserving.
> 
> Unfortunately there are still lots of unsuspecting or should I say stupid people that will order one and pay the stupid amount.s
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Here's a tame one:
> http://www.vox.com/new-money/2017/4/19/15357290/juicero-400-machine-hands


----------



## SINC

Rod Serling on censorship, then.

And now?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rod Serling on censorship, then.
> 
> And now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing this relevant clip, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Our culture’s understanding of science is very, very broken, and on Saturday, it was impossible to ignore.

The March for Science was eerily religious.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Our culture’s understanding of science is very, very broken, and on Saturday, it was impossible to ignore.


I've come across a few articles that noted the March for "Science" included outright endorsements or criticisms of policy complete unrelated to actual "science".

This merely confirms that the whole movement is nothing more than another "safe space" by the left to push their Prog agenda...


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/icebergs-sighted-early-off-newfoundland-coast/81365/

Very interesting, if you are a fan of icebergs.


----------



## eMacMan

*Ripple Rock*

Interesting film short here:
https://www.nfb.ca/film/ripple_rock/
Gives a bit of a glimpse into hard rock mining as well as showing the blast.

More about it here.
How to Blow Up an Underwater Mountain - Crowsnest Pass Herald - John Kinnear - Looking Back


> .......
> Finally in 1953 the National Research Council directed that a feasibility study be done to tunnel into the rock and use explosives from below. The concept , which was eventually approved, was to sink a vertical shaft from Maud Island nearby, tunnel under Seymour Narrows and then up into the twin peaks. A camp was built on Quadra Island and a causeway built over to connect to Maud in 1955 and then began three years of round-the-clock shifts of 75 hard rock miners digging at about six feet per day. That vertical shaft went down 570 feet before it headed horizontally for 2,500 feet until it was under the pinnacles. It then split into two branches that each went up vertically about 300 feet into the peaks. Man, the surveyors really had to know what they were doing on this effort. “Coyote” tunnels were then driven horizontally so that the 1,400 tons of Nitramex 2H explosives could be placed. Nitramex is mostly ammonium nitrate with trinitrotoluene (TNT) added. The SS Mont-Blanc that blew up in Halifax harbour in 1917 was loaded with TNT and picric acid (TNP) and we all know what happened there. Dangerous stuff when not handled right.
> 
> So on April 5th, 1958, with every precaution taken, that deadly mix was set off and promptly threw 635,000 metric tons of rock and water about 1,000 feet in the air. CBC covered the blast with one of its first ever live broadcasts. Observers from the United Kingdom, studying nuclear explosions, came to observe the effects of this muffled blast. And muffled it was. They had to use ten times the amount that would have been used in a surface blast to counter the smothering effect all that Seymour Narrows water would have.
> ......


While John Kinnear has a reputation as a meticulous researcher and normally I would take his figures over those in the CBC film. In this case I think the math would indicate he must have meant 6' per shift not per day.


----------



## FeXL

Any hardcore FB users out there?

This is why yer depressed...

A New, More Rigorous Study Confirms: The More You Use Facebook, the Worse You Feel



> [O]ur results showed that, while real-world social networks were positively associated with overall well-being, the use of Facebook was negatively associated with overall well-being. These results were particularly strong for mental health; most measures of Facebook use in one year predicted a decrease in mental health in a later year. We found consistently that both liking others’ content and clicking links significantly predicted a subsequent reduction in self-reported physical health, mental health, and life satisfaction.


----------



## FeXL

Truth hurts...

Long-time Iowa farm cartoonist fired after creating this cartoon



> Rick Friday has been giving farmers a voice and a laugh every Friday for two decades through his cartoons in Farm News.
> Now the long-time Iowa farm cartoonist tells KCCI that he has been fired.
> Friday announced Sunday that his job was over after 21 years in a Facebook post that has since gone viral.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL, that article was from last year. They rehired the guy 60 days later.



FeXL said:


> Truth hurts...
> 
> Long-time Iowa farm cartoonist fired after creating this cartoon


----------



## SINC

It's been a long time since I heard this sound, but it is still familiar to those of us who were online early in the game.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury

My son will smile whenever he hears that "old-fashioned" sound that was imprinted into him as a baby.



SINC said:


> It's been a long time since I heard this sound, but it is still familiar to those of us who were online early in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> FeXL, that article was from last year. They rehired the guy 60 days later.


Thx. Didn't notice the date.


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC said:


> It's been a long time since I heard this sound, but it is still familiar to those of us who were online early in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Ah, the memories ...


----------



## VieleKatzen

FeXL said:


> Any hardcore FB users out there?
> 
> This is why yer depressed...
> 
> A New, More Rigorous Study Confirms: The More You Use Facebook, the Worse You Feel


I can well believe it. It's why I'm weaning myself off FB.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> I can well believe it. It's why I'm weaning myself off FB.



Click bait. It's like any tool; it depends how you use it.


----------



## Macfury

VieleKatzen said:


> I can well believe it. It's why I'm weaning myself off FB.


About 10 minutes per week for me. The place stinks of despair. A sad location for people too lazy to connect by phone or in person and a stinkhole of bottom-feeder news for dopes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Click bait. It's like any tool; it depends how you use it.


I use it mainly to post picture of my dogs. My personal life and what I do/eat are parts of my personal life and are not shared with others.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Freddie_Biff said:


> Click bait. It's like any tool; it depends how you use it.


True. But if you just wander into it, knowing nothing about it -- as I did -- it's very, _very_ easy to find yourself being sucked down into the Whirlpool of Douchebagginess (including your own). I go on it for maybe 20 minutes a day now, long enough to play a couple of games and to check if anybody's left me a PM, and that's it. A vast improvement from when I used to spend literally hours there.

And there _are_ pleasant groups and nice people there. You just need to be a discerning and discriminating user, that's all.



Macfury said:


> About 10 minutes per week for me. The place stinks of despair. A sad location for people too lazy to connect by phone or in person and a stinkhole of bottom-feeder news for dopes.


Not all of it's like that, but way too much of it is.



Dr.G. said:


> I use it mainly to post picture of my dogs. My personal life and what I do/eat are parts of my personal life and are not shared with others.


I've never understood people who post photos of their meals, or give a minute-by-minute account of what they did that day. Although I suppose a recounting of most of my days would at least serve the purpose of curing insomnia in any of my readers.


----------



## Macfury

I suspect most of what is posted on FB is never read--just cheered.


----------



## SINC

Drone footage you will neither forget nor believe of the devastation of the war in Iraq.

Destruction in west Mosul: exclusive drone footage captures a city in the throes of war - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!! This is some speed.

The world’s fastest human is Canadian - CBC Sports


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...o-parent-on-a-bridge/sharevideo/5427418177001

A sweet human interest story.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Okaaaay ... having trouble with a URL and it doesn't want to let me delete the message either ... 

Soon as I figure out what I'm doing wrong, I'll repost.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Freddie_Biff said:


> .


If that was referencing my post, Freddie, I still haven't figured out what I'm doing wrong. It keeps trying to post a thumbnail of the video, and all I want is the bloody URL ... like everybody else seems to be posting.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> If that was referencing my post, Freddie, I still haven't figured out what I'm doing wrong. It keeps trying to post a thumbnail of the video, and all I want is the bloody URL ... like everybody else seems to be posting.




No, I just realized that I already posted it on another thread, but I suppose the thoughtful emoji fits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

https://share.rumble.com/v32yx9-wor...ed-to-be-biggest-ever.html?mref=8102&mc=lt1ky

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtaylor

VieleKatzen said:


> True. But if you just wander into it, knowing nothing about it -- as I did -- it's very, _very_ easy to find yourself being sucked down into the Whirlpool of Douchebagginess (including your own). I go on it for maybe 20 minutes a day now, long enough to play a couple of games and to check if anybody's left me a PM, and that's it. A vast improvement from when I used to spend literally hours there.
> 
> And there _are_ pleasant groups and nice people there. You just need to be a discerning and discriminating user, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of it's like that, but way too much of it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood people who post photos of their meals, or give a minute-by-minute account of what they did that day. Although I suppose a recounting of most of my days would at least serve the purpose of curing insomnia in any of my readers.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 21st-century archivist's dilemma: How to preserve those floppy disk files? - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I still have my old Apple IIe floppy discs.


----------



## SINC

Dear Lord no.

https://www.recode.net/2017/5/23/15...ut-ringing-cellphone-republican?ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.storiesoftheday.net/K12qao2L

An amazing video clip.


----------



## CubaMark

I sure as heck wouldn't want to experience this - but you have to admit, it sure makes a point!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bptx2nV5Vos[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.storiesoftheday.net/K12qao2L
> 
> An amazing video clip.




Yes, it's an amazing piece of filming, but I'm wondering where the editors of your URL have been as that video was released to youtube and *Published on Dec 14, 2012*!!!

Anyway, worth seeing again and especially for those who might have missed it.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> I sure as heck wouldn't want to experience this - but you have to admit, it sure makes a point!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bptx2nV5Vos




I wonder if they record and display the ones that get hit and run over or spattered all over the road…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! 

8-Year-Old Blows Judges Away With Cute Face & Magic Skills


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I wonder if they record and display the ones that get hit and run over or spattered all over the road…???



I believe it's just the sound of screeching brakes, sans the actual vehicle.


----------



## FeXL

I don't like Woods. I've found his whole demeanor arrogant since day 1. That he was found so by the cops comes as no surprise.

Tiger Woods ‘arrogant’ during DUI arrest in Florida



> Legendary golfer Tiger Woods was busted on a DUI charge in Florida early Monday after cops pulled him over for driving erratically — and he refused to take a breath test and behaved arrogantly, according to a report.


Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## SINC

A forgotten man.

Manuel Noriega, Panama ex-strongman, dies at 83 - BBC News


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> A forgotten man.
> 
> Manuel Noriega, Panama ex-strongman, dies at 83 - BBC News


I'll always remember 1989 and the U.S. invasion of Panama, ostensibly to capture Noriega and put him behind bars. The entire scenario was surreal... a pro-USA (naturally) CIA / DEA asset whose very existence justified the despatch of awesome military power to bring him to ground. The only question anyone was asking at the time was: What did he know, and was this a response to his threats to go public? The role of the CIA in narcotics operations was the obvious explanation, whether it held water.

What is without dispute is the absolute carnage wrought by the U.S. military as it killed hundreds (official) or thousands (regional human rights investigators) of civilians, burned down neighbourhoods, and left Panama firmly in the palm of the US for the foreseeable future.

Highly recommended:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo6yVNWcGCo[/ame]


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> I'll always remember 1989 and the U.S. invasion of Panama, ostensibly to capture Noriega and put him behind bars. The entire scenario was surreal... a pro-USA (naturally) CIA / DEA asset whose very existence justified the despatch of awesome military power to bring him to ground. The only question anyone was asking at the time was: What did he know, and was this a response to his threats to go public? The role of the CIA in narcotics operations was the obvious explanation, whether it held water.
> 
> What is without dispute is the absolute carnage wrought by the U.S. military as it killed hundreds (official) or thousands (regional human rights investigators) of civilians, burned down neighbourhoods, and left Panama firmly in the palm of the US for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Highly recommended:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo6yVNWcGCo


I don't think this was a one issue fiasco. The expiry of the Canal lease was coming very soon, and the US wanted total control of the Panama leadership. Had they waited until '97 or '98, even your typical CNN viewer might have been able to connect the dots. 

Yes the CIA was-is involved in the drug trade and yes Noriega was a willing accomplice. Of course when that proved to be insufficient leverage to completely control Noriega, the CIA did what they do best, removed a non-compliant puppet.


----------



## VieleKatzen

CubaMark said:


> I sure as heck wouldn't want to experience this - but you have to admit, it sure makes a point!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bptx2nV5Vos


We need something like this here in Windsor. A week or so ago I was sitting, on a major roadway (at least two lanes in each direction), at a red light. To my right was a short street; to my left was the entry to a mall parking lot. MY light turned green. Naturally, there were some cars turning left off the short street onto the major street, and naturally, they felt that the fact their light was red was irrelevant.

Then some idiot on a bicycle -- she wanted to cross the major street -- apparently decided the same thing. She started to pedal across just as I started to move forward (I think the car to the right of me saw her and remained stopped). I slammed on my brakes; she also braked frantically and nearly went head-over-heels on her bicycle. I pointed pointedly D) at the traffic lights -- *I* have green, *YOU* have red!

It's one thing to play stupid games when you're in a vehicle, but on a bicycle??

Also, I have a question: I notice that CubaMark had a thumbnail of his video, but other people posting from YouTube don't. What's up with that? I was getting the thumbnail and thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...you-have-to-see-this/sharevideo/5456102583001

Quite the plane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take off! Rick Moranis, Dave Thomas to reunite as McKenzie Brothers | Tampa Bay Times

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macfury

Saw the McKenzie Brothers live at my school, circa 1982!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Saw the McKenzie Brothers live at my school, circa 1982!


:clap::clap:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...you-have-to-see-this/sharevideo/5456102583001
> 
> Quite the plane.


:yikes:

My first thought was, "What on earth would you need that for??"

Carrying rockets to send satellites into space, apparently.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> :yikes:
> 
> My first thought was, "What on earth would you need that for??"
> 
> Carrying rockets to send satellites into space, apparently.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...you-have-to-see-this/sharevideo/5456102583001
> 
> Quite the plane.


It looks like something the Russians might have developed ... the ekranoplan.


----------



## Macfury

18m2 said:


> It looks like something the Russians might have developed ... the ekranoplan.


Cool model. Looks like the typical heavyweight Russian construction!


----------



## SINC

Since I do not suffer from vertigo, I cannot comment on this, but it does look like a simple solution for those who do.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Since I do not suffer from vertigo, I cannot comment on this, but it does look like a simple solution for those who do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Every few years, I suffer from this form of vertigo. My ENT showed me this technique so that I would not have to come into his office every time it happened. Not sure why it happens, and not sure why this works, but I am able to attest to the effectiveness of this technique.


----------



## eMacMan

https://www.yahoo.com/news/unplugged-power-cord-causes-canceled-183014186.html



> We've all suffered through those annoying plane delays caused by weather or other factors we can't control. But a more unusual calamity struck people trying to fly British Airways last weekend. Nearly 75,000 passengers were stuck when a contractor mistakenly unplugged a power cord at the airline's data center. All flights out of London's Heathrow and Gatwick airports were canceled after the power outrage affected British Airways' IT systems.


Excuse me! Why were the computers not on an uninterruptible power supply, and why is no system in place to allow for a fast reboot in this situation?????


----------



## eMacMan

'Nuff said: Flint can't deliver safe water. It's charging exorbitant prices and casting disparaging comments aimed at those who cannot or refuse to pay.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/flint-official-resigns-using-racial-205100767.html



> “Flint has the same problems as Detroit — f*****g n*****s don’t pay their bills, believe me, I deal with them,” Mr Stair is heard saying in a recording.
> 
> The release of the recording led the former sales manager to resign from his position at the Land Bank, which Ms Lyons said she is concerned with because it is Flint’s largest property owner. The agency takes over tax-foreclosed properties before conducting demolitions, rehabilitations, and sales on the homes. The Land Bank is a non-profit organisation whose stated mission is to "restore value to the community" through the rehabilitation of those properties in cooperation with stakeholders "who value responsible land ownership."
> 
> “The Land Bank is taking up all of the properties in Flint... They are pushing people out of the neighbourhood,” Ms Lyons told Michigan Live.
> 
> Flint’s ongoing water crisis has led many to express concern that more and more homes will be foreclosed as residents struggle to pay their water bills, and their property taxes. At least a third of the properties in the city are already vacated, foreshadowing a wave of blight that could overtake the city in coming years.


----------



## Macfury

This is the Democrat "long-game" in action. And it took only 50 years!



eMacMan said:


> 'Nuff said: Flint can't deliver safe water. It's charging exorbitant prices and casting disparaging comments aimed at those who cannot or refuse to pay.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/flint-official-resigns-using-racial-205100767.html


----------



## Dr.G.

The oldest **** sapiens: Fossils found in Morocco date back 300,000 years - Technology & Science - CBC News

An interesting discovery and theory.


----------



## CubaMark

*It's now no longer illegal to challenge someone to a duel in Canada*

If you demand satisfaction and need to settle a score in the form of a good old-fashioned duel, a recent decision by the Canadian government may be of welcome news.

This week, the Minister of Justice and Attorney General of Canada, Jody Wilson-Raybould, introduced legislation meant to update and modernize the criminal justice system.

The proposed legislation “would amend or repeal a number of provisions in the Criminal Code in order to ensure they are compliant with the Charter, and to make the law more relevant in our modern society,” a government release said. “Several Criminal Code offences that were enacted many years ago… are no longer relevant or required today.”

Among the changes? Challenging someone to a duel.

It’s safe to say this is a timely update to the code and that “many years” might be an understatement.

While duel challenges were issued infrequently during Canada’s early settlement years, historical records show that the last duel where someone died was in 1838, in what is now the province of Quebec. However, the total number of duelling incidents in what eventually became Canada only numbered around 300 between the mid 1600’s and 1948.

(Read more at Daily Hive)​


----------



## Macfury

Made a guy on my street run the gauntlet the other day for letting his dog crap on the sidewalk. Looks like I'm in the clear!


----------



## eMacMan

This is one of those pieces of legislation where I agree with the intent, but suspect the selfie king may have failed to establish adequate safeguards. In this case I think it worked as intended.

In her words: Why I chose a medically assisted death


----------



## Dr.G.

The Bicentennial of the Bicycle | The Washington Post

For those who like bikes.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Bicentennial of the Bicycle | The Washington Post
> 
> For those who like bikes.



Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!!


An interesting evolution of the bike.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting evolution of the bike.



I found it quite surprising that it's now 200 years since it's inception.


----------



## SINC

It's been sleeping so long . . .

Massive Earthquakes at THIS National Park Have Americans on Edge!


----------



## eMacMan

Liked this story.

Second World War plane with colourful past takes flight in northern Alberta - Edmonton - CBC News



> It hunted enemy planes in the Second World War and fought forest fires in the Canadian north before sitting for years, broken and deserted on the shores of a frozen lake.
> 
> Now, a Canadian-made Canso PBY-5A airplane has taken to the skies again after a decade-long restoration mission led by a group of Fairview, Alta.-area farmers.
> ...


----------



## pm-r

> Liked this story.



+1!!!

Thanks.


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## eMacMan

My first thought was this has to be bogus!
https://www.yahoo.com/news/canadian-sniper-breaks-world-record-092218988.html



> A Canadian sniper in Iraq has broken the world record for the longest confirmed kill shot in history.
> A member of the elite Special Forces unit, Joint Task Force 2, who has not been named, killed an Isis insurgent from 3,450 metres (2.1 miles) away.
> The shot broke the previous record, held by Craig Harrison, a member of the British armed forces, by almost 1000 metres.
> It took just under ten seconds for the bullet to hit the target and was fired from an elevated position.


To make that shot the sniper would have to aim 380-500 meters above the target, to compensate for the effect of gravity. I know that number is vague but it depends on the terminal velocity of the bullet's vertical vector, which may be about 120 mph or could be somewhat higher. It is an unknown at least to me, although I am sure the sniper would know.

Then the victim/target has to stay still for 10 seconds, hardly a guarantee. With no undue exertion the target could easily have moved 10 meters in that time frame.

The elevated sniper position helps to remove one variable. Firing from a level position the sniper would have to elevate the rifle barrel ~10°, which would reduce the horizontal velocity vector, which would in turn change the elevation angle. The elevated firing position would greatly reduce or eliminate this factor.

Wind and the other things mentioned are relatively minor, but still important.

Obviously if true a very impressive shot.


----------



## FeXL

One of the last places I worked at before I became self-employed had one of these "HR ditz's" on staff. It was a production facility manufacturing cargo, livestock & equipment trailers, as well as gravel truck boxes & trailers.

A friend of mine was running the final finish line & he needed people with basic math skills, the ability to follow instructions & people who could read a tape measure. He asked for a list of candidates to arrange interviews with & instead she ended up arranging interviews with a group of about a dozen she had selected using her criteria. He interviewed the first half dozen, rejected them entirely, told her to cancel the next six interviews & to provide him with a list as asked.

He went through the list, had 8 interviews & hired them all. She didn't have a clew. I fired a guy once & she called me up to her office & told me that the only person who could hire & fire was her. We had a short, direct conversation & my ability to hire & fire was never questioned again.

There wasn't a single foreman at the plant who liked her.

It's nice to see this group of people go by the way of the dinosaur...

Is the HR Ditz Finally Extinct?



> Over 20 years ago when I was forced to take an HR class (for a completely unrelated degree) I wanted to know just how effective HR was at screening for candidates. I also wanted to know because when interviewing for internships, I was shocked to see clueless HR ditz after clueless HR ditz ask me questions about "feelings" and "emotions" and not finance, accounting, modeling, or economics. *And to this day I remember the number very clearly.
> 
> .14
> 
> .14 was the correlation coefficient between HR interview techniques and future employee performance.* It was pulled from a Mercer study long ago, but sadly, when I try to find newer research and data, it doesn't seem to exist. Still, it doesn't take a statistician or a full blown academic study to know that having "Tiffany" the 24 year old, math-impaired child with her Playskool HR degree, interview "Sam" the 50 year old chemical engineer, MIT graduate with 30 years experience is about the WORST way to screen for talent, ESPECIALLY with those craptastic classical HR questions:


M'bold.

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## pm-r

> My first thought was this has to be bogus!


I just thought you might be interested in what was likely the kind of rifle used, and it's not exactly your average rifle and here's an example:

"_A female Kurdish fighter from the People's Protection Units fires a long range sniper rifle at Islamic State militants in Raqqa, Syria. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic_"
Editors Choice Pictures | Reuters.com

But still, one does have to wonder what the velocity impact and power of the bullet would have been at that distance.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I just thought you might be interested in what was likely the kind of rifle used, and it's not exactly your average rifle and here's an example:
> 
> "_A female Kurdish fighter from the People's Protection Units fires a long range sniper rifle at Islamic State militants in Raqqa, Syria. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic_"
> Editors Choice Pictures | Reuters.com
> 
> But still, one does have to wonder what the velocity impact and power of the bullet would have been at that distance.


Average horizontal velocity was about 1000 feet per second. No doubt slower than that at the time of impact.


----------



## pm-r

That looks about right and the Canadian military snipers use the Arizona-designed Tac-50 it seems.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McMillan_Tac-50
http://www.mcmillanfirearms.com/firearms/tac-50-a1-tactical-rifle/

And doing a lookup on the .50 cartridge that is used, I'd say it would sure have some lethal power left at that range:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.50_BMG

Quite impressive, and considering I won the naval cadet Strathcona Medal for best Shot many years ago. But sure not at that distance!!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FeXL

Yet one more reason...

Google will stop scanning content of personal emails



> Google will stop scanning the content of emails sent by Gmail users in an attempt to reassure business customers of the confidentiality of their communications.
> 
> The company did read the emails in personal Gmail accounts in order to target users with personalised adverts but said in a blogpost it would stop doing so in order to “more closely align” its business and consumer products. Its business offering, part of G Suite, has never involved scanning emails.


Related:

Google hit with record £2.1bn EU fine for abusing internet search monopoly



> The European Union has fined Google €2.42bn (£2.14bn) after a seven-year investigation into claims the technology giant abused its internet search monopoly.
> 
> The penalty is the biggest ever competition fine from the European Commission, doubling the previous record handed to Intel in 2009.


It's a start.


----------



## pm-r

> It's a start.


Can someone explain why it took so long and why a "_*after a seven-year investigation*_" was needed???

That's seven *&^%$# years of snooping folks!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

World's first ATM turns to gold on 50th birthday - Business - CBC News


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Can someone explain why it took so long and why a "_*after a seven-year investigation*_" was needed???
> 
> 
> 
> That's seven *&^%$# years of snooping folks!!!



I've never trusted Google from day one in this respect, and it's why I don't use G-mail if I can help it. 

https://youtu.be/eFCSp23xl40


----------



## Macfury

I won't use Google for mail at all. Have never sent a single G-mail.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Yet one more reason...
> 
> Google will stop scanning content of personal emails
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> Google hit with record £2.1bn EU fine for abusing internet search monopoly
> 
> 
> 
> It's a start.


Not sure if you linked the same story I had read. However the article I read claimed the EU was mainly upset that Google gave preferential treatment to certain advertisers. As to the every day abuse that is part of the Google experience, the EU seems totally unconcerned.


----------



## FeXL

Some freshly rediscovered info on an aspect of Canuck history.

A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion



> “We turn out of our hammocks at 6.30am and lash up and stow in the usual way,” a Royal Navy sailor named Frank Baker wrote in his diary on December 6, 1917. “We fall in on the upper deck at 7am and disperse to cleaning stations, busying ourselves scrubbing decks etc. until 8am when we ‘cease fire’ for breakfast.” Baker was pulling wartime duty as a ship inspector in the harbor of Halifax, Nova Scotia, on the lookout for spies, contraband and saboteurs.
> 
> But there were no ships to be inspected that day, so after breakfast he and his crewmates aboard HMCS Acadia went back to their cleaning stations. “We...had just drawn soap and powder and the necessary utensils for cleaning paint work,” he wrote, “when the most awful explosion I ever heard or want to hear again occurred.”
> 
> What Frank Baker heard was the biggest explosion of the pre-atomic age, a catastrophe of almost biblical proportions. The 918 words he wrote for December 6 make up the only eyewitness account known to be written on the day of what is now called the Halifax Explosion. After World War I, his diary sat unread for decades. Now, it has been included in an exhibit on the explosion’s centennial at the Dartmouth Heritage Museum, across the harbor from Halifax. It is published here for the first time.


----------



## FeXL

It probably didn't want to be unionized... 

Robot Security Guard "Commits Suicide" In Mall Fountain



> "*We were promised flying cars, instead we got suicidal robots.*"
> 
> That was the comment of Twitter user Bilal Farooqui who this afternoon surprised the social network with a bizarre image: a robot which "commited suicide" by drowning itself in a public fountain.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Just found the conclusion interesting.

These college students lost access to legal pot — and started getting better grades



> The most rigorous study yet of the effects of marijuana legalization has identified a disturbing result: College students with access to recreational cannabis on average earn worse grades and fail classes at a higher rate.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Just found the conclusion interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> These college students lost access to legal pot — and started getting better grades




Uh....dude. You needed a study to figure that out?


----------



## pm-r

FeXL said:


> Just found the conclusion interesting.
> 
> These college students lost access to legal pot — and started getting better grades





Freddie_Biff said:


> Uh....dude. You needed a study to figure that out?



I guess it could be the same as someone asked me when I relayed the article and the URL— _What would the results be if a group was denied alcohol? Similar, I expect._


Hmmm…???


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Some freshly rediscovered info on an aspect of Canuck history.
> 
> A Newly Discovered Diary Tells the Harrowing Story of the Deadly Halifax Explosion


I missed this when you posted it, FeXL. 

Thank-you - for a maritimer who lived in Halifax for many years, and who knows the significance of that disaster, this was quite moving to read.

M.


----------



## FeXL

Welcome. I enjoyed the...personalization of the account.


Thank-you - for a maritimer who lived in Halifax for many years, and who knows the significance of that disaster, this was quite moving to read.

M.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eMacMan

*Overthinking It*

C'mon! Calling it; 'intimate-partner violence' instead of 'domestic dispute'. Both terms are wishy-washy. We would be far better served if the press simply called these cases; abuse, assault or murder. The victims being loved ones makes it more not less horrific, something euphemisms completely fail to convey.

Regarding ‘domestic dispute' and other failures of language - seattlepi.com


----------



## eMacMan

Those who think CNN or Faux or the only credible news sources can skip this. It's just a blog opinion. One the fake news networks would never dare publish.

Blog Post | Driven to Distraction | Car Talk


----------



## VieleKatzen

*What, he's covered in gravy and cheese curds??*

Just noticed, under 'Trending' on my Yahoo home page, Vladimir Poutine  ... 

If you Google it, you get a fair number of sites; this is just one of 'em.


----------



## pm-r

> just noticed,



+1 !!!

:clap: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

A very interesting read that seems too good to be true?

https://theconversation.com/how-farming-giant-seaweed-can-feed-fish-and-fix-the-climate-81761


----------



## SINC

That's rich!

Apple Now Has Enough Money To Buy Every Single MLB, NFL, NBA And NHL Team In Existence

Barstool Sports


----------



## SINC

Well, progress halted is one way.

https://www.singularityarchive.com/indias-government-wants-ban-self-driving-cars-save-jobs/


----------



## SINC

A new way to string a hammock.:

https://streamable.com/n9lsq


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, wonder what's up in Cuba?

Cuba: Canadian diplomat struck by headaches and hearing loss - BBC News


----------



## Beej

Why do medieval buildings overhang their lower floors?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBVPcr7VjyQ[/ame]


Found this unusually interesting. Not sure why. Take a guess before watching, if you're interested.


----------



## CubaMark

Very interesting, Beej - thanks for sharing.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Very interesting, Beej - thanks for sharing.


+1, thanks.


----------



## FeXL

Eclipse coming up in a little over an hour.

Thought this, from Pat Rawlings, was interesting:

Linky.



> Painting I did in '89 titled August 21st, 2017.I actually thought 28 yrs in the future tourists might watch the eclipse from the Moon.Sigh..


----------



## SINC

https://www.cultofmac.com/126338/why-steve-jobs-mercedes-never-had-a-license-plate/


----------



## pm-r

> https://www.cultofmac.com/126338/why...license-plate/


Neat. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

How did they do that…???

_*Mathematical secrets of ancient tablet unlocked after nearly a century of study*_
https://www.theguardian.com/science...ked-after-nearly-a-century-of-study?CMP=fb_gu

Mind boggling I'd say…


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

An interesting and informative read comparing hurricane Katrina with Harvey.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/28/...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

Domino's and Ford team up on self-driving pizza delivery test - Article - BNN

Who or what do you tip?????


----------



## SINC

How well does American media know the geography of their own country?

Seattle Times apologizes for not knowing where Alabama, Mississippi are located | AL.com


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Domino's and Ford team up on self-driving pizza delivery test - Article - BNN
> 
> Who or what do you tip?????


It's obvious, you have entered the twilight/no-tip zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> It's obvious, you have entered the twilight/no-tip zone.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Huawei unveils faster phone chip it says can beat Apple, Samsung | Reuters


----------



## SINC

Hmmm . . .

Red Sox 'cheated using Apple Watch' - BBC News


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm . . .
> 
> Red Sox 'cheated using Apple Watch' - BBC News




I'm sure not a sports fan/follower but was reading about this at a different site and it just reminded me of some of the Goofy cartoons of him playing some sports and some of the various signals that were used.

I guess the producers were making a pointed joke about what methods were used back then, maybe around the mid 1940 and later productions.

I guess it's still a joke, but now just using newer technology and different methods.


----------



## Macfury

pm-r said:


> I'm sure not a sports fan/follower but was reading about this at a different site and it just reminded me of some of the Goofy cartoons of him playing some sports and some of the various signals that were used.


I loved the Goofy football, baseball and basketball cartoons!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://smithsonianchannel.vhx.tv/v...b2017&kwp_0=503342&kwp_4=1846585&kwp_1=783390


----------



## SINC

An interesting explanation by Steve Jobs on companies that made me wonder if he wasn't predicting the future of Apple today.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury

SINC, I haven't been blown away by an Apple product in ages. Tim Cook is a dreadful CEO, riding on Apple's momentum.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> SINC, I haven't been blown away by an Apple product in ages. Tim Cook is a dreadful CEO, riding on Apple's momentum.


Last new Apple major purchase was in 2002. About 3 years ago I bought an iPod Nano, but I can't say I was blown away. I just needed a music player to hook up directly to the old amp. The nano was the best price conscious fit. The touch screen is still a major PIA.


----------



## wonderings

Macfury said:


> SINC, I haven't been blown away by an Apple product in ages. Tim Cook is a dreadful CEO, riding on Apple's momentum.


I am in the same boat, nothing has really excited me in a long time. They have moved away from making my life easier in a pro environment. While not a huge fan of Tim Cook I am not so sure he is just riding the momentum as the sales are still incredibly high and that does not seem to be changing. Who would have thought bigger emojis would be a feature the masses craved so much?


----------



## Macfury

Apple products are "cash cows" that can be milked without much feeding. Unless it develops more revolutionary products, it will be blown away by truly revolutionary developments from other companies.

I never wanted the original iMac, but when Jobs introduced those colourful models, it was exciting to see. Today, I'm using Apple equipment simply to avoid Windows. However, each new OS seems to take more and more away from me. I clicked on an image the other day that did not have a "jpg" extension and it would not open until I added it, for example. That never used to happen. I still use an aluminum cheese grater Mac Pro because the garbage pail Mac Pro was such a misfire for professional users. Two graphics cards and a video conversion card would have no place to go!




wonderings said:


> I am in the same boat, nothing has really excited me in a long time. They have moved away from making my life easier in a pro environment. While not a huge fan of Tim Cook I am not so sure he is just riding the momentum as the sales are still incredibly high and that does not seem to be changing. Who would have thought bigger emojis would be a feature the masses craved so much?


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> Who would have thought bigger emojis would be a feature the masses craved so much?


Look at the target market. Doesn't surprise me in the least. Red plaid onesie's anybody?


----------



## pm-r

> Who would have thought bigger emojis would be a feature the masses craved so much?



It seems that those who get excited over the fact that one can now actually animate a big huge pile of sh*t emoji gives one an indication of the direction and thinking of current consumers and developers.




> However, each new OS seems to take more and more away from me


One of the main reasons I still have Snow Leopard available to use on my 2011 iMac and Mavericks is my daily user OS. 

The "new & improved" may seem to add something, but often something I can't or have no use to use, while removing many pre-existing features and application's options and features.

Sorry, but my old rather bigoted positive Apple attitude started to fade about maybe ten years ago, and completely, seriously disappeared over the last five years.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> It seems that those who get excited over the fact that one can now actually animate a big huge pile of sh*t emoji gives one an indication of the direction and thinking of current consumers and developers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons I still have Snow Leopard available to use on my 2011 iMac and Mavericks is my daily user OS.
> 
> The "new & improved" may seem to add something, but often something I can't or have no use to use, while removing many pre-existing features and application's options and features.
> 
> Sorry, but my old rather bigoted positive Apple attitude started to fade about maybe ten years ago, and completely, seriously disappeared over the last five years.


Ditto! If I want to get anything done it's over to the old cheese grater running Snow Leopard. I can still use twain drivers on my old Epson scanner. That feature went out the window somewhere in the Mountain Lion era.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Ditto! If I want to get anything done it's over to the old cheese grater running Snow Leopard. I can still use twain drivers on my old Epson scanner. That feature went out the window somewhere in the Mountain Lion era.


Just an aside--weirdly enough my Twain driver started working on its own in El Capitan after hours of fruitless attempts to MAKE it work. No idea what happened or how to duplicate it.


----------



## FeXL

pm-r said:


> One of the main reasons I still have Snow Leopard available to use on my 2011 iMac and Mavericks is my daily user OS.


Still running 10.6.8 on our older 4 core 3.2 GHz Mac Pro 5.1. She's our main workhorse. At this time I see zero need to upgrade. The only issues I run across are browser related. 

More & more websites are kicking me off because of old versions of browsers that can't be upgraded without OS upgrades.


----------



## eMacMan

A little surprised Don did not beat me to this one.

A note to anyone visiting Edmonton, your only value is as a cash cow and the cops are out to squeeze your udder.

Visitor accuses Edmonton of photo-radar double dipping - Edmonton - CBC News



> Early on a Sunday morning last May, Susan McNab was driving her daughter to a dance recital in west Edmonton.
> 
> The Calgary resident admits she was paying more attention to finding her destination than the speed she was travelling.
> 
> Two weeks later she got a pair of photo-radar tickets in the mail. At first McNab thought the city mistakenly sent her a duplicate ticket.
> 
> "And then when I saw the times that they were photographed — one was at 7:49:16 and the second was 7:49:26 — on the same road. And I thought, 'What? This can't be right.' "
> 
> McNab was nabbed by two fixed cameras set up one block apart. The first ticket is for $118 and the second is $111.
> 
> McNab calls the tickets "unreasonable."
> 
> "I'll pay the first ticket because I was speeding," she said, "but there's no way that there should be a second ticket 10 seconds later."


----------



## SINC

I have been too busy to pay much attention but after watching on the TV news tonight, two tickets in the space of 10 seconds does sound a bit much!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://rumble.com/v3pdzf-betelgeuse-explosion-footage-as-seen-from-earth.html?mref=7jwq&mc=bpxp1

My favorite star in my favorite constellation.


----------



## eMacMan

Sounds fair to me as long as she pays half of the cost.

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/judge-plays-referee-dispute-over-230715722.html


----------



## eMacMan

This is cool, butterflies lighting up weather radar.
Massive wave of butterflies lights up Denver weather radar | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


----------



## SINC

Check those old tickets!

A man finds a $24 million lottery ticket in an old shirt -- just in the nick of time - CNN


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Check those old tickets!
> 
> A man finds a $24 million lottery ticket in an old shirt -- just in the nick of time - CNN


----------



## SINC

*Mozilla Will Kill Legacy Firefox Add-Ons in Exactly Three Months*

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> *Mozilla Will Kill Legacy Firefox Add-Ons in Exactly Three Months*
> 
> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


I'm using the Firefox 57 Beta and Ad-blocker is already good!


----------



## SINC

Whoda thunk it?

Just when you thought Halloween was safe, the feds go after black licorice | Health and Fitness | billingsgazette.com


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Whoda thunk it?
> 
> Just when you thought Halloween was safe, the feds go after black licorice | Health and Fitness | billingsgazette.com


That the Trump regime would be in the business of issuing fake news releases to distract from other political issues of the day? Nah. Would never have thunk that.... 

_widespread the FDA believed the problem was, it declined answering questions beyond the press release, including follow-up questions on licorice, other candy or the popular licorice-flavored liquor, ouzo. 

Black licorice lovers may not have to worry about that extra handful of Nibs or Twizzlers, though. 

"Many 'licorice' or 'licorice flavor' products manufactured in the United States do not contain any licorice," the FDA reported. "Instead, they contain anise oil, which has the same smell and taste. Licorice root that is sold as a dietary supplement can be found with the glycyrrhizin removed," which results in a scary-sounding-but-perfectly-harmless deglycyrrhizinated licorice, or DGL, according to the National Institutes of Health.

In Billings, problems with licorice appear to be about as common as ghosts or Bigfoot sightings.

"Nobody is aware of this coming through our emergency department," said an official from Billings Clinic.

Several blocks away, St. Vincent Healthcare asked to see a copy of the press release from the FDA, and said they would get back with an answer if the folks in the emergency department had ever had an overdose of black licorice. _​


----------



## Macfury

The FDA is largely autonomous with regards to issuing its ramblings.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The FDA is largely autonomous with regards to issuing its ramblings.


Precisely.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Precisely.


*Sure.* :lmao:

As if Trump is taking a hands-off approach to the FDA's role in food safety and drug regulation. _You guys kill me_.

He did, after all, appoint this guy as head of the FDA earlier this year....


----------



## FeXL

Shall we go back & identify stupid and/or erroneous statements made by the FDA under Prog presidents? Then pin them on said POTUS?

It'd take some time but you can bet your sweet patootie that Barry, Bill, _et al._, had the reigns in their hands at the time of the salt FUBAR, or the red meat FUBAR, or the egg FUBAR, etc., etc., etc.



CubaMark said:


> *Sure.* :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Four Ways That Falling Back From Daylight Saving Time Can Kill You | St. Albert's Place


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Four Ways That Falling Back From Daylight Saving Time Can Kill You | St. Albert's Place


Amen!

For a week I will go to bed an hour later but get up at the same time. Seven hours of sleep irretrievably lost.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Amen!
> 
> For a week I will go to bed an hour later but get up at the same time. Seven hours of sleep irretrievably lost.tptptptp


Same here.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> Amen!
> 
> For a week I will go to bed an hour later but get up at the same time. Seven hours of sleep irretrievably lost.tptptptp





Dr.G. said:


> Same here.


The good news is that we make up for it by losing another seven hours next spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The good news is that we make up for it by losing another seven hours next spring.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazon wants to leave packages in your home, Walmart will put groceries in your fridge - Business - CBC News

An interesting concept.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Amen!
> 
> For a week I will go to bed an hour later but get up at the same time. Seven hours of sleep irretrievably lost.tptptptp


Yep, I just wish they would leave it alone now on MST. Trouble with the NDP proposal that so far failed is that they wanted to leave it at MDST which caused a two hour swing between AB and BC.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Yep, I just wish they would leave it alone now on MST. Trouble with the NDP proposal that so far failed is that they wanted to leave it at MDST which caused a two hour swing between AB and BC.


DST is my preference. Love dark mornings, hate dark evenings.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Amazon wants to leave packages in your home, Walmart will put groceries in your fridge - Business - CBC News
> 
> An interesting concept.


Over my dead body. Every delivery would feel like an alien invasion.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Over my dead body. Every delivery would feel like an alien invasion.


Precisely.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Amazon wants to leave packages in your home, Walmart will put groceries in your fridge - Business - CBC News
> 
> An interesting concept.


It would make a lot more sense to provide a locked box. One a bit bigger than an old milk box that could be bolted to the front stoop. 

As for giving them access to my home, not a chance.


----------



## Macfury

I was thinking of the old service box. But Wal-Mart wants to put items INTO YOUR FRIDGE!!



eMacMan said:


> It would make a lot more sense to provide a locked box. One a bit bigger than an old milk box that could be bolted to the front stoop.
> 
> As for giving them access to my home, not a chance.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> I was thinking of the old service box. But Wal-Mart wants to put items INTO YOUR FRIDGE!!


I could have groceries in my fridge? That would be nice, for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> I could have groceries in my fridge? That would be nice, for a change.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> DST is my preference. Love dark mornings, hate dark evenings.



From what I've read here it shouldn't matter much to you I would think as several say you're mostly always in the dark anyway, but I don't understand most of the comments… :yawn:


----------



## Macfury

That's about the strangest post I've seen in some time.



pm-r said:


> From what I've read here it shouldn't matter much to you I would think as several say you're mostly always in the dark anyway, but I don't understand most of the comments… :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> DST is my preference. Love dark mornings, hate dark evenings.


Personally, I love early morning sunrises AND late sunsets.


----------



## SINC

*WiFi Experiment Done By A Group Of 9th Grade Students Got Serious International Attention. THIS Is Why…*



> Researchers from England, Holland and Sweden have shown great interest in the experiment done by 5 girls from northern Jutland in 9th grade.
> 
> They did an experiment for a biology test, so brilliant, that it has attracted international attention among acknowledged biologists and radiation experts.
> 
> The girls got really surprised by the sudden attention from all around the world.
> 
> “It has been such a rollercoaster ride. I still cannot believe it”, says Lea Nielsen, one of the girls.
> 
> “It’s totally overwhelming and exciting. It’s just not something you experience every day”. added Mathilde Nielsen, another girl from the group.
> 
> It all started because they found it difficult to concentrate during the school day:
> 
> “We all think we have experienced difficulty concentrating in school, if we had slept with the phone next to our head, and sometimes also experienced having difficulty sleeping”, explains Lea Nielsen.


WiFi Experiment Done By A Group Of 9th Grade Students Got Serious International Attention. THIS Is Whyâ€¦


----------



## SINC

Say it isn't so!

Harley No Longer King : Company in Trouble?! | Dirty Biker


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Say it isn't so!


I think the guy hits some salient points & misses others by a mile.

The one thing he didn't mention is the demographics. 10 years ago the average age of a new HD buyer was going up by a year _every_ year. Back then the average age was 40-ish. Doesn't take a genius to figger out that ending.

I never did read why but I'm willing to bet there were a ton of middle-aged crises looking for a solution & a shiny new motorsickle was it. (As an aside, that's also why there was suddenly an increase in motorcycle accidents. They figgered they'd been driving for 20 years or more, they didn't need no stinkin' rider education) Add to that the author's observation about HD pricing going over the top (a point I agree with) and, at some point, you hit a zero sum game.

HD needs to make adjustments somewhere to draw new younger riders in. Whether that's pricing, new models, more features, better quality & dependability, whatever...

As he notes the used market has been very strong for a number of years at least partly because all of these middle-aged crisis guys are dumping their temporary solutions. Another contributing factor has been the economy. During the recession ten years ago I bought an '01 Ultra stateside with <10K _miles_ on it for under $14,000 Canuck bucks, exchange, import, transportation all in. The local Canadian equivalent was around $5000 more. A new ride was probably double that.

For the hell of it, I just went to HD's site & built my own ride. The 2018 equivalent to mine was nearly $38,000. Why would I buy new? My "need" to be on the cutting edge ain't nowhere near that strong.

When this one needs replaced, I'll be looking for good used again.


----------



## Macfury

At one point, HD was earning more money from gear than bikes. That's not going to get you to concentrate on bike engineering.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> At one point, HD was earning more money from gear than bikes.


That wouldn't surprise me. I'll occasionally hit a new shop to pick up a t-shirt but seldom spend much time walking around. When we were on one of our Seattle trips this summer, we spent about an hour perusing Emerald City HD in Lynnwood, north of the city.

My lovely bride & I were gobsmacked at the price of everything & we never even looked at bikes. 

HD has a line of button-front shirts. Cotton/poly blends, good quality, usually some embroidery and/or a small silk screen or two on them. Some long sleeve, some short. They fit well. I've picked up a couple on sale over the years for around USD$45. Retail on these things? 90 bucks US. Scary thing was, they didn't have my size in any of about 5 or 6 styles. People are actually buying them...


----------



## SINC

Something I never knew:



> *Ice block expedition of 1959 *
> 
> The ice block expedition of 1959 (Norwegian: isblokkekspedisjonen) was a publicity stunt carried out by the Norwegian insulation material producer Glassvatt (today called Glava AS). Responding to a challenge from the radio station Radio Luxembourg, Glassvatt decided to equip a truck to bring a three-ton block of ice from Mo i Rana by the Arctic Circle, to Libreville by the Equator. There was no form of refrigeration applied, and the expedition was intended to display the efficiency of the insulating glass wool used. The truck also brought 300 kg of medicines to the hospital of Albert Schweitzer in Lambaréné.
> 
> https://www.revolvy.com/main/index.php?s=Ice+block+expedition+of+1959


----------



## SINC

An interesting and unusual bit of evolution:

Bird gets lost at sea, accidentally spawns an entire new species on a remote island – BGR


----------



## SINC

Birds of a feather?

Scientists discover dinosaur trapped in amber in unprecedented find - CNN


----------



## FeXL

Lessee...Gaggle? Nope. FB? Nada. Micro$oft? Riiiiight. Apple? Mebbe 6 months ago...

“Suspicious” event routes traffic for big-name sites through Russia



> Traffic sent to and from Google, Facebook, Apple, and Microsoft was briefly routed through a previously unknown Russian Internet provider Wednesday under circumstances researchers said was suspicious and intentional.
> 
> The unexplained incident involving the Internet's Border Gateway Protocol is the latest to raise troubling questions about the trust and reliability of communications sent over the global network. BGP routes large-scale amounts of traffic among Internet backbones, ISPs, and other large networks. But despite the sensitivity and amount of data it controls, BGP's security is often based on trust and word of mouth. Wednesday's event comes eight months after large chunks of network traffic belonging to MasterCard, Visa, and more than two dozen other financial services were briefly routed through a Russian government-controlled telecom, also under suspicious circumstances.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool Story. My dad's cousin flew C-47s over the Burma Hump in WWII.

Plane that led Normandy invasion discovered, restored in Wisconsin - Chicago Tribune


----------



## SINC

End of an era.

*The Boeing 747 'Jumbo Jet' Takes Its Final U.S. Commercial Flight This Week*

https://jalopnik.com/the-boeing-747...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

The eternal Canadian quest for the perfect snow shovel: Don Pittis - Business - CBC News

I have 8 shovels here in Lunenburg .................. I had 12 when I lived in St.John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

Wow! Take a peek at the pics of this Hollywood mansion. Incredible!

LA home in the Hollywood Hills hits market for $10m | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow! Take a peek at the pics of this Hollywood mansion. Incredible!
> 
> LA home in the Hollywood Hills hits market for $10m | Daily Mail Online


Impressive ............. but not quite my style.


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/411085/x-rays-made-with-scotch-tape/


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The eternal Canadian quest for the perfect snow shovel: Don Pittis - Business - CBC News
> 
> I have 8 shovels here in Lunenburg .................. I had 12 when I lived in St.John's, NL.


I use 2. One has a heavy metal curved blade. If I can push the %#!t that's the one I use, but the handle angle is wrong. The handle has to be held too low when I am pushing over gravel. 

If it has to be tossed I use a lighter plastic shovel. Problems with that one as well but I keep using it rather than a newer design.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I use 2. One has a heavy metal curved blade. If I can push the %#!t that's the one I use, but the handle angle is wrong. The handle has to be held too low when I am pushing over gravel.
> 
> If it has to be tossed I use a lighter plastic shovel. Problems with that one as well but I keep using it rather than a newer design.


I left my heavy metal curved handle shovel with my son, who is still in St. John's. I left him my two scoops to push any light snow, and a few plastic shovels that I did not want to bring with me to Lunenburg. 

Still have much snow on your property?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wow! Take a peek at the pics of this Hollywood mansion. Incredible!
> … …



Hmmm…??? No thanks and rather ugly and gross to me, and just not my style.

Besides, I wonder how flameproof it is and how it will survive the not that far away west coast California areas forrest fires.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Who knew?
> 
> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/411085/x-rays-made-with-scotch-tape/



It makes one wonder how and why he thought about using Scotch Tape???


----------



## FeXL

How about at swimming pools, New Year's Eve soirees & downtown Malmo, Sweden?

Jes' askin'...

New Apple Watch Delivers 500 Volts To Men Who Get Inappropriate Erections At Work



> Apple is doing its part to help prevent unwanted sexual advances and inappropriate conduct by men in the workplace.
> 
> A new version of the popular Apple Watch detects when a man’s breathing increases, his blood pressure rises, and he shows any signs of sexual arousal and delivers an immediate 500-volt jolt to the wearer.
> 
> “It really works,” said one man who was making advances on a woman at his law firm who wanted nothing to do with him. “I started to get a woody as I approached her from behind and suddenly, WHAM, I got an instant shock from my new Apple Watch and my pocket rocket lost all its thrust. I think that probably saved my job.”


Have I got a market for you, Apple...


----------



## SINC

Interesting to see the progress over the years.

*World Life Expectancy 1960 - 2015*

https://gfycat.com/EmbarrassedFavorableCamel


----------



## WCraig

SINC said:


> Interesting to see the progress over the years.
> 
> *World Life Expectancy 1960 - 2015*
> 
> https://gfycat.com/EmbarrassedFavorableCamel


More detailed information at:

https://ourworldindata.org/life-expectancy/

Craig


----------



## SINC

These shots are sure worth a look:

*2017 in pictures: The best science images of the year*

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## eMacMan

Cool! 
Nain's 90-year-old snowmobile fully restored, ready to ride - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. New Ross is only about 30 minutes from where I live in Lunenburg, NS

Opinions differ on claim Knights Templar built castle in New Ross | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## SINC

The skill it must have taken to do this is amazing!

Japanese Craftsman Masterfully Restores Old Book into Like-New Condition

https://mymodernmet.com/nobuo-okano...ook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=atlasobscura


----------



## eMacMan

Sadly it mentions a video, but does not seem to include it.


----------



## SINC

*Blue Monday: Why January 15 is already 2018’s most miserable day*

Blue Monday: 15 Jan is 2018's most miserable day


----------



## SINC

Is it any wonder people hate Rogers and Bell?

Rogers employees say managers turn a blind eye so call centre workers can lie and cheat customers


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> *Blue Monday: Why January 15 is already 2018’s most miserable day* …



Oh dear… except that if that's the case, every other day will be better… I can't see much wrong with that!! Worth the sacrifice eh???…

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Is it any wonder people hate Rogers and Bell?
> …




And I'd say they sure aren't the only ones doing similar things or worse from our experience here in BC…


----------



## eMacMan

Be sure to watch the short video clip about halfway down. He missed that bus by about 1 second.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/car-flies-second-floor-building-114105607.html


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Be sure to watch the short video clip about halfway down. He missed that bus by about 1 second.



At which site or URL???

Including it would have helped many potential viewers I think..


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> At which site or URL???
> 
> Including it would have helped many potential viewers I think..


OOPS! Fixed it. With that proven level mental acuity I would be well if not over qualified to be an MP or MLA.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> OOPS! Fixed it. With that proven level mental acuity I would be well if not over qualified to be an MP or MLA.



Maybe but naw…, besides they wouldn't have even noticed there was something odd with a car flying through the air and impaling an office building on its second floor!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Can't claim to be in the least surprised.
City hall program tasked with reducing red tape bogged down by … red tape | Calgary Herald



> “If you can’t laugh, you have to cry,” Ward 11 Coun. Jeromy Farkas said after Tuesday’s committee meeting.
> 
> 
> “I think it’s kind of sad that the program tasked with cutting red tape was held up by red tape.”


----------



## SINC

And still people won't get the flu shot?

*Warning: A Flu Pandemic Today Could Kill As Many As 80 Million People*

https://www.scientificamerican.com/...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

A blue whale's tongue alone can weigh as much as an elephant—its heart as much as an automobile.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/b/blue-whale/


----------



## SINC

*Tim Cook to Deliver 2018 Commencement Address at Duke University on May 13*

https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/2...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Good. Ticketmaster preys on people.

*Competition Bureau sues Ticketmaster for inflating prices with mandatory fees*

https://globalnews.ca/news/3987662/ticketmaster-prices-fees-lawsuit/amp/


----------



## SINC

Wow, just wow.

*Inequality gap widens as 42 people hold same wealth as 3.7bn poorest*

https://www.theguardian.com/inequal...wealth-as-37bn-poorest?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## Macfury

The total amount in that group is $426 billion. If you took all of it and gave it to the 3.7 billion poorest they would each have $158. Clearly redistribution of that wealth is not the key to make the poorest 50% richer.



SINC said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> *Inequality gap widens as 42 people hold same wealth as 3.7bn poorest*
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/inequal...wealth-as-37bn-poorest?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## SINC

And people wonder why there is an opioid problem.

*Drug firms shipped 20.8M pain pills to WV town with 2,900 people*

https://www.wvgazettemail.com/news/...cle_ef04190c-1763-5a0c-a77a-7da0ff06455b.html


----------



## SINC

*Chile creates five national parks over 10m acres in historic act of conservation*

Chile has created five sprawling national parks to preserve vast tracts of Patagonia – the culmination of more than two decades of land acquisition by the US philanthropists Doug Tompkins and Kristine McDivitt Tompkins and the largest donation of private land to government in South America.

The five parks, spanning 10.3m acres, were signed into law on Monday by Chile’s president Michelle Bachelet, launching a new 17-park route that stretches down the southern spine of Chile to Cape Horn.

https://amp.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jan/29/chile-creates-five-national-parks-in-patagonia


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> ....The five parks, spanning 10.3m acres, were signed into law on Monday by Chile’s president Michelle Bachelet....


Unfortunately, Sebastián Piñera (former president) was just elected as President last month, so Chile takes a hard right turn back into neoliberalism. One wonders just how long those parks will remain parks.... XX)


----------



## SINC

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.

*State of California Passes Its Own Net Neutrality Bill — In Direct Defiance of the FCC*

https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/20...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Macfury

"Net neutrality" is nothing more than the government's gambit to regulate the Internet.



SINC said:


> It will be interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> *State of California Passes Its Own Net Neutrality Bill — In Direct Defiance of the FCC*
> 
> https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/20...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/01/24/roger-that-history/

Roger Wilco ........


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It will be interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> *State of California Passes Its Own Net Neutrality Bill — In Direct Defiance of the FCC*
> 
> https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/20...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark




I've been wondering what if anything might change in Canada??

It doesn't appear like very much… and nobody seems to be getting too overly excited…

_*What the U.S. net-neutrality repeal means for Americans and Canadians*_
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...-for-americans-and-canadians/article37350009/


----------



## eMacMan

It's been a long time since I have had MacDonald's Fries. Looks like it will be a lot longer.

https://www.seattlepi.com/healthred...nald-s-fries-ingredient-may-cure-12552713.php


----------



## SINC

In San Diego, a lamppost can tell you where to park - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## SINC

It's hard to argue with this viewpoint:

Marni Soupcoff: The Olympics aren’t fun, they’re gross, and it’s OK to admit that | National Post


----------



## pm-r

sinc said:


> it's hard to argue with this viewpoint:
> 
> marni soupcoff: The olympics aren’t fun, they’re gross, and it’s ok to admit that | national post




+1!!!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> It's hard to argue with this viewpoint:
> 
> Marni Soupcoff: The Olympics aren’t fun, they’re gross, and it’s OK to admit that | National Post


Agreed, particularly this winter where the Russians are banned mainly for political reasons. Anyone who believes the Americans or Norwegians are any cleaner than the Roosskies depends way too heavily on the Clinton Cabal for their news.

How can anyone claim to be the very best if they don't compete against the best?


----------



## pm-r

> How can anyone claim to be the very best if they don't compete against the best?



I thought they did.

The best doping users that just don't get caught. So they must be the best out there eh???


----------



## Macfury

Keep saying we should have the Dope-A-Lympics with all enhancements on the table. Through-the-roof ratings guaranteed.


----------



## eMacMan

I am thinking we are only an Olympic cycle or two away from seeing the first Franken-athletes. Genetically manipulated then conceived, to achieve superior performance in one sport or another.

Wonder how the IOC will deal with that?


----------



## pm-r

> Wonder how the IOC will deal with that?



Give them IOC developed un-enhancing drugs to slow them down no doubt…??? ;-)


----------



## pm-r

@*eMacMan*
BTW…


> Bill C-51 is an act of Terrorism! It cannot be fixed and should be immediately repealed!



PS: Which Bill C-51 does this refer???
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-terrorism_Act,_2015

Just curious… and it doesn't seem very current in most places lately…


----------



## SINC

How tragic.

Orangutan dies after being stabbed, clubbed and shot a record 130 times with an air gun in Indonesia | National Post


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How tragic.
> 
> Orangutan dies after being stabbed, clubbed and shot a record 130 times with an air gun in Indonesia | National Post


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Meet B.C.'s snow-shovelling, beer-fetching, vacuuming dog - British Columbia - CBC News

Sadly, my dogs are dachshunds .............. and thus, too short to use my snowblower.


----------



## 18m2

Lions one poachers zero.

South African lions eat 'poacher', leaving just his head - BBC News


----------



## SINC

Darn, I guess I will have to cash in in my hoard of $1,000 bills soon! 

Budget says some paper currency will no longer be legal tender


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Darn, I guess I will have to cash in in my hoard of $1,000 bills soon!
> 
> Budget says some paper currency will no longer be legal tender


:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Darn, I guess I will have to cash in in my hoard of $1,000 bills soon!
> 
> Budget says some paper currency will no longer be legal tender




What happens to the value of all those various bills as far as collectors go I wonder???


----------



## TiltAgain

SINC said:


> Darn, I guess I will have to cash in in my hoard of $1,000 bills soon!
> 
> Budget says some paper currency will no longer be legal tender


India went through this exercise two years ago and it was a nightmare. The PM announced at 4 p.m. that as of 8 p.m. that evening Rs. 1000 and Rs. 500 notes are no longer legal tender. This was done with no warning at all.

It created absolute havoc for a few months.

The ostensible reason was the same as in Canada - to thwart people holding black-money (meaning undeclared income) in cash. Didn't help in the least.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A big loss for Global and sad to see her at MotherCorpse. A very risky career move to a dying network in most areas of the country.

*Vassy Kapelos to host CBC's Power & Politics*

Vassy Kapelos to host CBC's Power & Politics - Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## SINC

*Bones discovered on a Pacific island belong to Amelia Earhart, forensic analysis shows*



> Amelia Earhart’s story is revolutionary: She was the first woman to fly alone across the Atlantic Ocean, and might have been the first to fly around the world had her plane not vanished over the Pacific Ocean in 1937.
> 
> After decades of mystery surrounding her disappearance, her story might come to a close.
> 
> A new scientific study claims that bones found in 1940 on the Pacific Island of Nikumaroro belong to Earhart, despite a forensic analysis of the remains conducted in 1941 that linked the bones to a male. The bones, revisited in the study “Amelia Earhart and the Nikumaroro Bones” by University of Tennessee professor Richard Jantz, were discarded. For decades they have remained an enigma, as some have speculated that Earhart died a castaway on the island after her plane crashed.
> 
> The bones were uncovered by a British expedition exploring the island for settlement after they came upon a human skull, according to the study. The expedition’s officer ordered a more thorough search of the area, which resulted in the discovery of several other bones and part of what appeared to be a woman’s shoe. Other items found included a box made to hold a Brandis Navy Surveying Sextant that had been manufactured around 1918 and a bottle of Benedictine, an herbal liqueur.


More:

Bones discovered on a Pacific island belong to Amelia Earhart, forensic analysis shows | National Post


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *Bones discovered on a Pacific island belong to Amelia Earhart, forensic analysis shows*
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> Bones discovered on a Pacific island belong to Amelia Earhart, forensic analysis shows | National Post


Very interesting. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> *Bones discovered on a Pacific island belong to Amelia Earhart, forensic analysis shows*
> … … …



Hmmm…??? Do we need to add a "maybe" to this one as well…??? 

But it does seem to be a bit more qualified and substantiated than some previous reports.


----------



## SINC

*'Pharma bro' Martin Shkreli sentenced to 7 years in prison* :clap:

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/09/pharma-bro-martin-shkreli-sentenced-to-7-years-in-prison.html


----------



## Macfury

The real reason. So that no citizen can remove their money from a bank in order to protest bad monetary policy. If the government want people to spend it will just institute negative interest rates. The war on gold in India is part of the same campaign. Governments and banks will have a stranglehold on liquid wealth.



TiltAgain said:


> India went through this exercise two years ago and it was a nightmare. The PM announced at 4 p.m. that as of 8 p.m. that evening Rs. 1000 and Rs. 500 notes are no longer legal tender. This was done with no warning at all.
> 
> It created absolute havoc for a few months.
> 
> The ostensible reason was the same as in Canada - to thwart people holding black-money (meaning undeclared income) in cash. Didn't help in the least.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The real reason.


I'd heard years ago that the reason the US pulled their $1k bills was to make it more difficult for drug traffickers.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> I'd heard years ago that the reason the US pulled their $1k bills was to make it more difficult for drug traffickers.


Makes no sense. At current inflation, lots of items that used to be priced in the hundreds are now in the thousands of dollars. That ain't gonna get any better. 

Partly it is to force people to trust banks at a time when they clearly cannot be trusted, and partly to make sure Big Brother can track your purchases, preferably to the last nickle.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> *'Pharma bro' Martin Shkreli sentenced to 7 years in prison* :clap:
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/09/pharma-bro-martin-shkreli-sentenced-to-7-years-in-prison.html


Glad to see him serving time... his histrionics in court notwithstanding, I hope one of his cellmates had a mom who needed the drug for hypertension, or a relative with HIV, or any of the other medications of which he jacked up the prices to obscene levels.

But what is telling of this f-ed up society we live in: he could single-handledly put lifesaving medications out of the reach of people who need *them* and, while there was much hue and cry, you couldn't touch him.

But scam a few wealthy folks out of some of their cash? I'm surprised he wasn't strung up... 7 years, that's a bargain...


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Glad to see him serving time... his histrionics in court notwithstanding, I hope one of his cellmates had a mom who needed the drug for hypertension, or a relative with HIV, or any of the other medications of which he jacked up the prices to obscene levels.
> 
> But what is telling of this f-ed up society we live in: he could single-handledly put lifesaving medications out of the reach of people who need him and, while there was much hue and cry, you couldn't touch him.
> 
> But scam a few wealthy folks out of some of their cash? I'm surprised he wasn't strung up... 7 years, that's a bargain...




+1!!!

As they say — it all finally just comes down to money in the end.


----------



## FeXL

The only thing Elon Musk ever made worth buying...

Elon Musk proposes name changes to his flamethrower in order to appease customs



> Elon Musk revealed on Monday, January 29 that he has so far sold $5 million worth of his Boring Company-branded flamethrowers in just a couple of days of sales.
> 
> Whoever knew there were so many nuts to roast.
> 
> _Great for roasting nuts https://t.co/MGmkSJhIyx
> 
> — Elon Musk (@elonmusk) January 28, 2018_​
> The CEO of Tesla, SpaceX, and tunneling outfit The Boring Company said that half of the 20,000-unit consignment of $500 devices have so far been pre-ordered and will be shipping globally in the spring. If it’s not banned.


----------



## SINC

Who knew?

Humans bred with this mysterious species more than once and likely absorbed their lineage: study | National Post


----------



## SINC

For $15,000, GrayKey promises to crack iPhone passcodes for police

For $15,000, GrayKey promises to crack iPhone passcodes for police | ZDNet


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> For $15,000, GrayKey promises to crack iPhone passcodes for police
> 
> For $15,000, GrayKey promises to crack iPhone passcodes for police | ZDNet


And don't miss the earlier report:
By Zack Whittaker for Zero Day | December 23, 2016 — 00:00 GMT (16:00 PST) | Topic: Security

Leaked files show what a Cellebrite phone extraction report looks like | ZDNet


----------



## SINC

Pardon me, but I just can't quit laughing!

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

B.C.’s electricity use increases 0.2 per cent during Earth Hour 2018 | Vancouver Sun

So environmentally committed they won't allow a pipline!

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Pardon me, but I just can't quit laughing!


Unfortunately we missed earth hour this year. In the past we've turned on every light in the house, including the storage rooms & clothes closets.

The good news is that we had company over and probably half the lights in the house were on, plus the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://rumble.com/v4ka6b-this-aban...st-city-in-california.html?mref=6i76&mc=8jxox

Strange ........


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> https://rumble.com/v4ka6b-this-aban...st-city-in-california.html?mref=6i76&mc=8jxox
> 
> 
> 
> Strange ........




Bizarre.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Bizarre.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/wor...4-school-segregation-ruling/?click=sf_globefb

Sad and historic.


----------



## SINC

This is downright scary and I may have to reconsider using Facebook.

*Cambridge Analytica Whistleblower: Facebook Able to Listen to You at Home and Work*

https://pjmedia.com/trending/cambridge-analytica-whistleblower-facebook-may-listening-home-work/


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> This is downright scary and I may have to reconsider using Facebook.
> 
> *Cambridge Analytica Whistleblower: Facebook Able to Listen to You at Home and Work*
> 
> https://pjmedia.com/trending/cambridge-analytica-whistleblower-facebook-may-listening-home-work/


Since I only access Facebook from my blind and deaf MacPro, not a big concern. More importantly I access via a private window after dumping all cookies. Not sure what ads I would normally be seeing as my adblocker is pretty effective on FB.


----------



## CubaMark

_A fellow in Calgary believes he and his sons have hit upon the keys to translate the mysterious Voynich Manuscript!_

*Calgary man believes he's cracked the mysterious Voynich Manuscript* | Metro Calgary


----------



## FeXL

"Organic" Is The Latin Word For "Grown In Pig ****"



> Interesting.... I've heard a lot of people ask about this. Incase anyone was wondering here is a list of the *5,500 pesticides and chemical substances approved for use in organic farming.*


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> This is downright scary and I may have to reconsider using Facebook.


Related:

Playboy v Facebook: Iconic magazine axes ‘sexually repressive’ accounts



> Playboy is the latest company to give Facebook the boot as the tech giant continues to suffer the fallout from the Cambridge Analytica scandal and the ensuing #DeleteFacebook initiative.
> 
> The decision was announced late Tuesday night with the company saying it had deactivated all accounts managed by Playboy Enterprises. The move will see more than 25 million fans deprived of their Playboy chosen pages when they next visit Facebook.


Good.


----------



## SINC

*Easter bunny move over, it’s all about the Easter guinea pig now*

Easter bunny move over, it's all about the Easter guinea pig now | Metro News


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Easter bunny move over, it’s all about the Easter guinea pig now


Actually, I kinda like this cute little guy...


----------



## Dr.G.

Medieval potion kills antibiotic-resistant MRSA superbugs | CBC News

Interesting and helpful if proven true.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/tbt-gretzkys-record-breaking-season/

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Victoria police officer, in coma since 1987 crash, dies in hospital


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Victoria police officer, in coma since 1987 crash, dies in hospital




A bit of a head scratcher when we heard about this. Lots of "whys…" as well.


----------



## CubaMark

_Very interesting..._

*What do blind people "see" on LSD?*


----------



## FeXL

Got my support.

'I'd like to shake his hand': Father who choked his step-daughter's 15-year-old bully is BACKED by scores of supporters who say they would do the same for their children



> Thousands of parents have rallied together sharing their support for the father who choked a 15-year-old boy for reportedly bullying his stepdaughter.
> 
> Mark Bladen, 53, said he was giving the boy a 'good old fashioned talking to' when the teenager smiled at him, prompting him to 'snap' - which was caught on camera.
> 
> Scores of frustrated parents backed the 'hero dad' who 'deserved a medal' as they claimed they would do the same thing if they were in his shoes.


Do not poke the bear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apple's game-changing iMac turns 20 years old

I always wanted one of these iMacs


----------



## SINC

I had one of the very first iMacs. Gave it to a member here for his collection. I still also have my G4 iMac shown here.


----------



## wonderings

SINC said:


> I had one of the very first iMacs. Gave it to a member here for his collection. I still also have my G4 iMac shown here.


I have the first G4 lampshade iMac with the HK speakers. When I moved into my new house I was going to set this up in a reading room to be a juke box, I loaded some songs on it and was a nice looking player considering it is basically useless as it will not connect to new wifi networks. The whole thing died on me a few hours after setup. Will not boot up, nothing. Best looking computer ever in may opinion.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I still also have my G4 iMac shown here.


Perhaps my favourite design of an iMac, ever. I have a 15" model in storage (with a dead HD), but I've always coveted the 20" display version.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Perhaps my favourite design of an iMac, ever. I have a 15" model in storage (with a dead HD), but I've always coveted the 20" display version.


My G4 is a 15" working model running Tiger if anyone is interested in buying it, it's for sale at any time.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> My G4 is a 15" working model running Tiger if anyone is interested in buying it, it's for sale at any time.


Don, do my eyes deceive me, or is that the 17" model?


----------



## wonderings

CubaMark said:


> Perhaps my favourite design of an iMac, ever. I have a 15" model in storage (with a dead HD), but I've always coveted the 20" display version.


I agree, best design Apple has ever come up with. Would love if they could keep the same theme but incorporate the new 5K 27" monitors. Obviously would need a new design but keeping that arm that makes the monitor float as well as being able to turn and position just about anyway you want would be amazing.


----------



## SINC

The strange eating habits of Steve Jobs - The Body Odd


----------



## eMacMan

wonderings said:


> I agree, best design Apple has ever come up with. Would love if they could keep the same theme but incorporate the new 5K 27" monitors. Obviously would need a new design but keeping that arm that makes the monitor float as well as being able to turn and position just about anyway you want would be amazing.


I think the real beauty was that it was easily serviceable as opposed to the current designs. 

I saw a few of these in schools and sadly the arm mechanics were not always up to the challenge of frequent readjustments, but absolutely ideal in situations where it was set-up and left unchanged.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g8fE_o1ASc&feature=youtu.be

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...-laurel-debate.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur

I hear Laurel.


----------



## SINC

It had to happen sooner or later.

Harvey Weinstein arrested. Movie mogul surrenders to NYPD, expected to be charged with rape

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...renders-nypd-expected-be-charged-rape-1114736


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g8fE_o1ASc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...-laurel-debate.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Laurel.




I hear Laurel as well. I hear it's an age thing; younger folk hear Yanny, older folk hear Laurel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I hear Laurel as well. I hear it's an age thing; younger folk hear Yanny, older folk hear Laurel.


Guess I am an "older folk", mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Former Lunenburg bank spared from becoming 'another hipster café,' says new owner | CBC News

It is a grand looking building here in the center of Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Guess I am an "older folk", mon ami.


Everyone in this house hears Yanny, young or old.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Everyone in this house hears Yanny, young or old.


 I still don't hear Yanny.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I hear Laurel as well. I hear it's an age thing; younger folk hear Yanny, older folk hear Laurel.


Not likely in my opinion. I hear Yanny every time.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Former Lunenburg bank spared from becoming 'another hipster café,' says new owner | CBC News
> 
> It is a grand looking building here in the center of Lunenburg, NS



Definitely a very nice, classic and interesting looking building Marc.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> I hear Laurel as well. I hear it's an age thing; younger folk hear Yanny, older folk hear Laurel.



I hear "Laurel" every time, and with or without hearing aids, which are supposed to correct such differences.

My wife (no hearing aids) mostly hears "Yanny".

We're both seniors.


----------



## Macfury

I have tried to force myself to hear Laurel, but I can't make it happen.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> I have tried to force myself to hear Laurel, but I can't make it happen.



I guess it could be a real bummer if you're out in the forrest and here "Free Beer" instead of "Timber" I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely a very nice, classic and interesting looking building Marc.


Yes, it is very classic and has been here for over a century.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I have tried to force myself to hear Laurel, but I can't make it happen.


Same for me, except I have to force myself to hear Yanny ......... with no success. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

*Big Discovery in a Tiny Mammal-Like Skull Found Under a Dinosaur’s Foot*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/23/science/haramiyid-skull-utah.html


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> *Big Discovery in a Tiny Mammal-Like Skull Found Under a Dinosaur’s Foot*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/23/science/haramiyid-skull-utah.html


Wow - an example of an unknown species that was part of the amphibian-mammal bridge. Very interesting!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Wow - an example of an unknown species that was part of the amphibian-mammal bridge. Very interesting!


Yep, I thought so too. I was surprised mainstream media seem to have ignored this wonderful find.


----------



## SINC

This too is interesting along the same lines.

Oldest lizard fossil fills evolutionary 'missing link' | CBC News


----------



## FeXL

Said team & top administration need to be fired & charge with animal abuse.

Cats survive after Edmonton Humane Society forgets them in vehicle for 22 days



> The Edmonton Humane Society says it has adopted new procedures after a team that was transporting animals to its shelter accidentally left three cats inside a vehicle, and they weren’t discovered for 22 days.


If this had happened to John Q Public, can you imagine the fallout? Heads need to roll.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique invention.

https://skizee.ca/


----------



## SINC

An interesting fact.

https://i.redd.it/sjbijiqb0u211.png


----------



## WCraig

SINC said:


> An interesting fact.
> ...


----------



## Beej

Finally, Legal-Ade.

[ame]https://youtu.be/kocQvvKoyg4[/ame]


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Finally, Legal-Ade.
> 
> https://youtu.be/kocQvvKoyg4


That's not only a clever video, it is one great marketing idea!


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> That's not only a clever video, it is one great marketing idea!


Tastes like justice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> Finally, Legal-Ade.
> 
> https://youtu.be/kocQvvKoyg4


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...to-history-with-aviation-festival-849417.html

An interesting historical event.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...to-history-with-aviation-festival-849417.html
> 
> An interesting historical event.


I had no idea - thanks for this history lesson, Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I had no idea - thanks for this history lesson, Dr. G.!


I did not know this fact as well, Mark, until I went to St. John's, NL. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I had no idea - thanks for this history lesson, Dr. G.!


Nor did I!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...to-history-with-aviation-festival-849417.html
> 
> An interesting historical event.


I vaguely recall that from high school Social Studies, a minor miracle as it was after gym class and I struggled to just stay awake. I knew they took off from Newfoundland, but could not have named the aviators before reading the article.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nor did I!





eMacMan said:


> I vaguely recall that from high school Social Studies, a minor miracle as it was after gym class and I struggled to just stay awake. I knew they took off from Newfoundland, but could not have named the aviators before reading the article.


Lester Field is still there and there is a small monument making the take off point.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> I had no idea - thanks for this history lesson, Dr. G.!



Ditto.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Thanks.


Another historical fact re air travel. Amelia Earhart took flight from Harbour Grace, NL on May 20, 1932, to become the first woman to fly solo across the Atlantic.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Another historical fact re air travel. Amelia Earhart took flight from Harbour Grace, NL on May 20, 1932, to become the first woman to fly solo across the Atlantic.



Neat, but it's not exactly in the best of shape now according to googlemaps:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...5a1827a65f0b25f5!8m2!3d47.6874474!4d-53.24687


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat, but it's not exactly in the best of shape now according to googlemaps:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...5a1827a65f0b25f5!8m2!3d47.6874474!4d-53.24687


Sad, but true, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but true, Patrick.




I would have thought they could have at least found a flatter field somewhere and without a mini solid rock mountain along the apparent runway.

But I guess good level flat land was rare and expensive even in those days.

Heck, that was only 9 years before I was born so not that long ago really. And I can stll recall the first Douglas DC-3s that flew in and out of Pat Bay Airport (now Victoria International Airport) that was across the waters from where we lived.

Or should I say, seemingly _lumbered in and out_ rather than fly.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would have thought they could have at least found a flatter field somewhere and without a mini solid rock mountain along the apparent runway.
> 
> But I guess good level flat land was rare and expensive even in those days.
> 
> Heck, that was only 9 years before I was born so not that long ago really. And I can stll recall the first Douglas DC-3s that flew in and out of Pat Bay Airport (now Victoria International Airport) that was across the waters from where we lived.
> 
> Or should I say, seemingly _lumbered in and out_ rather than fly.


Yes, especially in that part of NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/06/21/...medium=social&utm_content=2018-06-21T13:30:08

Sad. The story of Koko learning ASL always fascinated me.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC picked up the story of Koko as well. 

'The end of an era': Koko, the gorilla who learned sign language, dies at 46 | CBC News


----------



## SINC

So sad, a real learning experience for mankind. An amazing animal who taught us more than we taught it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So sad, a real learning experience for mankind. An amazing animal who taught us more than we taught it.


True. :-(


----------



## eMacMan

This is interesting only in that it appeared in the Calgary Herald. Cannot recall ever seeing any other article about The Hill Climb in the Herald. Of course there is little to no information about the course or the history, no other racers or Division are mentioned. Basically just a VW commercial.

All-time record falls as Volkswagen wins Pikes Peak hill climb with its electric racer | Driving

Not the first time that a manufacturer has literally assembled a car for this one event and it won't be the last. Betting that VW cost way more than most of the open entries, but that's why they have an open division.

Still I am rather tired of our media simply reprinting glorified commercial press releases and trying to pass them off as news.


----------



## eMacMan

Calgary Tower celebrates 50 years of memories and tourism | Calgary Herald


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> Calgary Tower celebrates 50 years of memories and tourism | Calgary Herald


I'm so old I remember visiting it on a school field trip when it was still called the Husky Tower.


----------



## SINC

New standard allows SD cards to reach a theoretical maximum of 128TB

https://www.futuretimeline.net/blog/2018/06/30.htm


----------



## SINC

bump


----------



## SINC

bump again


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> New standard allows SD cards to reach a theoretical maximum of 128TB
> 
> https://www.futuretimeline.net/blog/2018/06/30.htm




That's quite amazing capacity and speed.




> bump again
> _______________


PS: Why all the "bumps"????


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That's quite amazing capacity and speed.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Why all the "bumps"????


Thread was stuck. Could not see my last post until I bumped it twice. Happens on many threads here now.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Thread was stuck. Could not see my last post until I bumped it twice. Happens on many threads here now.


Yep things are a mess. The message Icons that some of us use to mark threads are showing up as text. Not sure if attachments are posting today or not. That has been touch and go for a while. One SPAM thread is still going in two locations.......


----------



## SINC

This Video Of A Volcanic Tornado Flinging Lava Everywhere Is Epic As Hell | IFLScience


----------



## SINC

Good!

Lions kill and eat at least three rhino poachers at South Africa nature reserve.
https://www.rawstory.com/2018/07/li...ral&utm_campaign=im&utm_tracker=1737131x84899


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good!
> 
> Lions kill and eat at least three rhino poachers at South Africa nature reserve.
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/07/li...ral&utm_campaign=im&utm_tracker=1737131x84899


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## wonderings

SINC said:


> Good!
> 
> Lions kill and eat at least three rhino poachers at South Africa nature reserve.
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/07/li...ral&utm_campaign=im&utm_tracker=1737131x84899


Hopefully they don't hunt and kill those lions who have the taste for human blood now. Not sure if that is normal there in a case like that but I have heard that happening with other animals before


----------



## eMacMan

*Cuban Lunch*

Man I remember these. Wish they had mentioned where to get them. Good on this couple for reviving them.

A block of chocolate, chock full of peanuts.

https://calgaryherald.com/life/food/cuban-lunch-camrose-woman-revives-mothers-favourite-treat


----------



## eMacMan

And the bump to try to get the last post to show its face.


----------



## pm-r

wonderings said:


> Hopefully they don't hunt and kill those lions who have the taste for human blood now. Not sure if that is normal there in a case like that but I have heard that happening with other animals before



Hopefully the authorities have a bit more sense and realize that the lions probably really didn't enjoy their meal of idiots!! 

They have and leave a terrible after taste, not enjoyable at all unfortunately as there are still more of them I understand that deserve the same fate.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Man I remember these. Wish they had mentioned where to get them. Good on this couple for reviving them.
> 
> A block of chocolate, chock full of peanuts.
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/life/food/cuban-lunch-camrose-woman-revives-mothers-favourite-treat



They did:
Brockmann’s Chocolates
and here's the URL:
Home - Brockmann's Chocolates

Just google them they're in Vancouver and their site has a place of *where to buy* using your postal code. If they have an outlet close to where you live. Then maybe place an order with them.


----------



## Beej

A rigged 1920s era roulette table from the Chicago area. Rigged explanation starts around 3 minutes in. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOOc4sVA_vc[/ame]


----------



## eMacMan

Big Brother strikes again. First it was pre-pay only at the gas station. Only logical reason is pressure from the credit card companies to push us remaining holdouts to switch to plastic.

Now this:
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/assembly-manitoba-chiefs-calling-government-214735396.html

Greyhound was not making anybody rich, but its freight service was more than offsetting the passenger service losses. More fallout from UN Agenda-21. The powers that be want to herd the entire rural population into big cities, whether we want to go or not.

Think of the irony here. There is a huge push to force us out of automobiles, led by Rachel and her carbon tax. But hey, let's shut down the only viable alternative for those of us living in rural western Canada.


----------



## Macfury

They were not making enough money to keep offering the service in sparsely populated areas. Your theory suggests people would need to pay Greyhound to stop offering service.



eMacMan said:


> Big Brother strikes again. First it was pre-pay only at the gas station. Only logical reason is pressure from the credit card companies to push us remaining holdouts to switch to plastic.
> 
> Now this:
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/assembly-manitoba-chiefs-calling-government-214735396.html
> 
> Greyhound was not making anybody rich, but its freight service was more than offsetting the passenger service losses. More fallout from UN Agenda-21. The powers that be want to herd the entire rural population into big cities, whether we want to go or not.
> 
> Think of the irony here. There is a huge push to force us out of automobiles, led by Rachel and her carbon tax. But hey, let's shut down the only viable alternative for those of us living in rural western Canada.


----------



## eMacMan

Incredible story:
For a change fairly complete.
https://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/Thai-official-Rescued-boys-generally-healthy-and-13065395.php


----------



## SINC

One tough iPhone!

iPhone Dropped From Airplane-Found With No Damage in Ames

https://whotv.com/2018/07/11/iphone...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Beej

Pachelbel's Chicken
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khOfSVULtsU[/ame]

Very moving.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Very moving.


 I think I shed a tear there. Anyone remember this playing on radios in the late 1970s (not you Beej):





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...p-math-1.4776241?cmp=news-digests-nova-scotia

An interesting concept.


----------



## Beej

Seinfeld was right?

A New Mother Failed a Drug Test After Eating a Poppy Seed Bagel
A New Mom Failed a Drug Test After Eating a Poppy Seed Bagel | Time

[ame]https://youtu.be/mYzuQr7YVYg?t=28s[/ame]


----------



## SINC

An interview with Margaret Atwood that should be of interest to those of us who read The Handmaid's Tale 30 years ago.

*Margaret Atwood: ‘The Handmaid’s Tale is being read very differently’*

https://www.penguin.co.uk/articles/in-conversation/interviews/2018/apr/margaret-atwood-interview/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An interview with Margaret Atwood that should be of interest to those of us who read The Handmaid's Tale 30 years ago.
> 
> *Margaret Atwood: ‘The Handmaid’s Tale is being read very differently’*
> 
> https://www.penguin.co.uk/articles/in-conversation/interviews/2018/apr/margaret-atwood-interview/


An interesting perspective from the author. Thanks for this link.


----------



## CubaMark

*Steve!*

*Scientists slowly cast light on celestial mystery known as Steve*










There is a mystery lighting up the northern hemisphere — thin ribbons of glowing purple and green that have come to be known to photographers and scientists as "Steve."

At first glance, an amateur might look up at the night sky and mistake the dancing lights for an aurora, which is caused by particles that come down magnetic field lines into Earth's upper atmosphere. The charged rain gives energy to atmospheric molecules and atoms, which in turn, take the energy and radiate light.

But Steve, despite the colourful rippling light, is no aurora, according to a new study published in Geophysical Research Letters, a journal of the American Geophysical Union. 

"The aurora you see in the sky, at least from our our data, is moving at a certain speed, and then you have this guy moving crazy fast at lower latitudes, passing from east to west, super narrow, almost like a comet,"

(Read on at CBC)


----------



## SINC

Only in the USA!

*Spokane residents want to fan wildfire smoke back to Canada. That’s ‘very ridiculous’: expert*

https://globalnews.ca/news/4398753/...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Only in the USA!
> 
> *Spokane residents want to fan wildfire smoke back to Canada. That’s ‘very ridiculous’: expert*


Well, to be honest, I was wondering if Alberta could somehow bill BC for all the forest fire smoke we've been inhaling for the last couple of weeks.

Wonder how Juthdin & Climate Barbie feel about all those CO2 emissions...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Only in the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> *Spokane residents want to fan wildfire smoke back to Canada. That’s ‘very ridiculous’: expert*
> 
> 
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4398753/...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark




The mind boggles.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Well, to be honest, I was wondering if Alberta could somehow bill BC for all the forest fire smoke we've been inhaling for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Wonder how Juthdin & Climate Barbie feel about all those CO2 emissions...


Presumably Red Rachel could hit BC with a carbon tax bill for all that smoke smothering Alberta.


----------



## SINC

So, what's the thrust here?

Using the word 'guys' is 'painful' to about 0.001 percent of the population so the other 99.99 percent must change their ways?

Seems fair to me.

*The Problem With ‘Hey Guys’ - A broad coalition of English speakers—teachers, retail workers, ice-cream scoopers, and plenty of others—is grasping for a more inclusive greeting.*

https://www.theatlantic.com/family/...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

bump to move stalled thread.


----------



## SINC

Some people just need to shut the hell up:


*Eight-year-old girl takes her dog for a walk. Neighbour calls police, then child welfare officials*

https://vancouversun.com/news/world...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1535177002


----------



## SINC

What could possibly go wrong?

*Energy Department teams up with Bill Gates to move mini-nuclear plants to market*

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ral&utm_campaign=im&utm_tracker=1736720x84899


----------



## Dr.G.

Too rude for the road: Here are the licence plates Alberta won't allow | CBC News

Some are very creative.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute .......... but so true. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Xuj2sCh90


----------



## SINC

*23andMe Data Suggests Genetic Link Between Cannabis Use And Schizophrenia*

https://www.newsweek.com/data-23and...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> *23andMe Data Suggests Genetic Link Between Cannabis Use And Schizophrenia*
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/data-23and...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark





> People genetically at risk of schizophrenia are also more likely to smoke pot, according to a new study published on Monday.
> 
> Scientists used data from 23andMe volunteers to find a genetic link between cannabis use and schizophrenia. The disorder might drive people to start smoking pot, the study published in _Nature Neuroscience_ suggests.


Interesting but not surprising. Some of the officially approved meds for schizophrenia can be pretty devastating on their own, giving those individuals a powerful motive to self medicate. Would be interesting to see similar studies done on alcoholics, heroin freaks, and coke heads.

Mentions they were hoping to find the reverse, that smoking pot causes schizophrenia. Also mentions 180,000 subjects. Presumably all had samples taken and DNA tests run. That's big bucks. No smoking gun but I suspect Big Pharma was funding this.


----------



## FeXL

Hmmm...

Women are better drivers than men, study finds



> Confused.com research analysing everything from insurance claims to court proceedings for speeding suggests that female drivers are less likely to make a claim and also less likely to commit an offence.
> 
> And on average, men have paid £3,327 more for their car insurance over the past decade, the report says.
> 
> While the gap has narrowed following an EU gender directive banning insurers from rating on a driver's sex in 2012, there is still a difference - with the current average premium for women standing at £701 a year, with men paying around £793.


I wonder if they took into consideration the amount of miles each gender put on the road every year. It stands to reason that the more you drive, the greater the chance of being in an accident.

As an aside, I've noticed more females speeding faster in recent years. I put the cruise control on at 10 over the speed limit on the hiway. Lots of male drivers used to pass me (and still do) but rarely any females. In the last 2 or 3 years, far more females passing me.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Women are better drivers than men, study finds
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they took into consideration the amount of miles each gender put on the road every year. It stands to reason that the more you drive, the greater the chance of being in an accident.
> 
> As an aside, I've noticed more females speeding faster in recent years. I put the cruise control on at 10 over the speed limit on the hiway. Lots of male drivers used to pass me (and still do) but rarely any females. In the last 2 or 3 years, far more females passing me.


Yep, the gals fly by me now more often than men and their speeds are 30 to 50 km over the limit, not just 10.


----------



## FeXL

HA!!! Finally, a Prius I would drive.

Just watching Jay Leno's Garage, this guy brought to the show a Prius with a Dodge Hellcat engine in it. That wasn't enough, they bolted a blower on top of it. 700 HP!

Nice. 

Love to take it to Seattle, run it on I-5 & downtown a few mornings. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/eu-supports-abolishing-daylight-time-1.4807557?cmp=FB_Post_News

An interesting idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

"According to the U.S. Apple Association, the Red Delicious been knocked off the top of the pile by the Gala variety, after more than five decades as the country's best-selling apple."

Red (not so) Delicious apple no longer the most popular | CBC Radio


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. I knew the origins of Labor Day in the US, but not Canada.

https://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/en/article/origins-of-labour-day-feature/


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I knew the origins of Labor Day in the US, but not Canada.
> 
> https://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/en/article/origins-of-labour-day-feature/



Thanks Marc,

I din't realize it was basically due to a single event…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc,
> 
> I din't realize it was basically due to a single event…


Nor did I, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Macfury

I always found the Red Delicious to be too hard and mealy. Bad for baking!



Dr.G. said:


> "According to the U.S. Apple Association, the Red Delicious been knocked off the top of the pile by the Gala variety, after more than five decades as the country's best-selling apple."
> 
> Red (not so) Delicious apple no longer the most popular | CBC Radio


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I always found the Red Delicious to be too hard and mealy. Bad for baking!


Agreed about the taste and texture, but I have never baked an apple pie so I can't say how they are for baking. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> I always found the Red Delicious to be too hard and mealy. Bad for baking!



+1!!

The old Gravensteins and Kings are hard to beat but not very common commercially. The Galas seem to be a decent replacement.

A local lady who was famous for her commercial deep apple pies many years ago was often miffed that she had to use canned Apples from Argentina to get a decent apple. Most of the BC apples would turn to mush.

Luckily there were some old apple trees that grew close by that produced some delicious, firm, sweet but a bit tart apples. Close but nicer than the commercial Granny Smiths one is able to get these days.

Apparently the Japanese drove the RED Apples to be grown for export that we often ended up with, but were often almost tasteless and too mushy for cooking or baking.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Agreed about the taste and texture, but I have never baked an apple pie so I can't say how they are for baking. Paix, mon ami.


Makes me wonder what ever happened to the most common apple of all when I was a kid, the Macintosh apple. Not only were they delicious in my school lunch box, but my mom baked pies with them as well.


----------



## SINC

Seems that south of the border injection sites are frowned upon. To be honest I have never understood how aiding and abetting an addict's drug use is a good idea, yet more and more are opening in Edmonton now.

*DOJ’s Rosenstein: If Philly opens injection site, U.S. crackdown will be swift*

https://whyy.org/segments/dojs-rose...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Makes me wonder what ever happened to the most common apple of all when I was a kid, the Macintosh apple. Not only were they delicious in my school lunch box, but my mom baked pies with them as well.


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Seems that south of the border injection sites are frowned upon. To be honest I have never understood how aiding and abetting an addict's drug use is a good idea, yet more and more are opening in Edmonton now.
> 
> *DOJ’s Rosenstein: If Philly opens injection site, U.S. crackdown will be swift*
> 
> https://whyy.org/segments/dojs-rose...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Just spitballin here, but it seems to me injection sites would be a surefire way for the anti-drug squads to get a handle on the current crop of addicts. 

Soused of the border they are always looking for fresh meat to populate their privatized prison/slave labour camps. Looks like easy pickins to me.


----------



## eMacMan

Don posted this today in the SAP. I remember a discussion I had with Rick Hansen before he became Calgary's Police Chief. I made exactly those points and further suggested that because Calgary had amber lights that were ≤3 duration that those cameras were really only cash cows. 

Believe me if you have a loaded truck going down hill on a rain slickened road, three seconds falls well short of sufficient warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sad tragedy.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/swissair-flight-111-crash-20th-anniversary-1.4806166

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/timeline-swissair-111-crash-investigation-1.1048424


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Makes me wonder what ever happened to the most common apple of all when I was a kid, the Macintosh apple. Not only were they delicious in my school lunch box, but my mom baked pies with them as well.



My wife was asking the same thing and the Spartons could be added to that list of often missing apples as well.

Amazing as both were considered some of the best BC apples and were famous and popular world wide.


----------



## FeXL

pm-r said:


> My wife was asking the same thing and the Spartons could be added to that list of often missing apples as well.


Mmmm... Spartons.

Growing up on the farm our summer family holiday was often restricted to a week earlier on in summer in Creston, BC, timed to coincide with cherry picking season. With 7 pairs of hands, we could turn that exercise into short shrift. 

Occasionally a second, later, trip would be organized, during which we'd gather apples. My favorite was Spartons. :love2: I recall overeating them to the point that I couldn't touch an apple for about 5 years. Even to this day, reaching for an apple over another piece of fruit is a rare thing.

Still, Spartons...


----------



## FeXL

As Neo notes, stupidity _should_ be painful.

Man arrested after allegedly shooting himself in foot, crashing car in Scarborough



> Toronto police say a man is in custody after allegedly shooting himself in the foot and then crashing his car when he tried to flee the scene.


:lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Still seeing Ontario Spartans, though Royal Gala seems to be in ascendancy.



FeXL said:


> Mmmm... Spartons.
> 
> Growing up on the farm our summer family holiday was often restricted to a week earlier on in summer in Creston, BC, timed to coincide with cherry picking season. With 7 pairs of hands, we could turn that exercise into short shrift.
> 
> Occasionally a second, later, trip would be organized, during which we'd gather apples. My favorite was Spartons. :love2: I recall overeating them to the point that I couldn't touch an apple for about 5 years. Even to this day, reaching for an apple over another piece of fruit is a rare thing.
> 
> Still, Spartons...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Still seeing Ontario Spartans, though Royal Gala seems to be in ascendancy.


Royal Gala's been the preferred apple at our house for years. The littluns just like 'em.


----------



## FeXL

Further on stupidity should be painful.

Man charged after allegedly shooting himself and crashing getaway car



> A 20-year-old man is facing various gun-related charges after allegedly shooting himself while at a restaurant in Scarborough and then crashing his car when he tried to flee the scene.
> 
> Police say a man entered a restaurant near Markham Road and Painted Post Drive on Labour Day around 4 p.m. to place a take-out order. While inside the restaurant, the man accidentally shot himself with a gun he had hidden in his pants.


It is truly unfortunate that the gun wasn't pointed at his head...

More:



> A suspect police have identified as Toronto resident *John Brown* has been charged with multiple gun offences in connection with the incident, including possessing a loaded firearm knowing its serial number has been defaced, careless use of a firearm, dangerous operation of a motor vehicle, and failing to remain at the scene of an accident.


Bold mine.

j/k. The asshole's name is Abdihakim Saeed.


----------



## eMacMan

To be blunt it's older white guys who tend to be really ticked at the NFL anthem protests. They are the NFLs base customer, but not Nike's core customer.

I think this article should illustrate the latter:
https://gazette.com/nike-sales-surg...cle_d1b4bcfc-b2f5-11e8-a397-4f0e72b8e119.html 



> Nike's new ad campaign featuring Colin Kaepernick, known for kneeling during the national anthem to bring attention to racial injustice, appears to have scored a touchdown with customers.
> 
> From September 2 through September 4, online sales of Nike gear jumped 31 percent -- that's nearly double the company's sales during same period a year ago, according to Edison Trends, a digital commerce research company.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting read.

WHY WAS DISCO EVER POPULAR? BLAME FAKE NEWS



> As Mike Konrad writes at the American Thinker, the media cooked the books long before it amplified Hillary’s “fake news” meme to explain away her defeat:
> 
> _Three months before disco’s demise, a Newsweek April 2, 1979 cover confidently proclaimed that disco had won the culture wars.* Rock ‘n’ roll was dead. But a few months later, by the fall of 1979, disco was gone. What happened?
> 
> What happened was that the disco culture was a house of cards. The signature statement of that culture, Saturday Night Fever, was a total fraud.
> 
> The movie, and the disco fad, were based on an article, “Inside the Tribal Rites of the New Saturday Night,” that appeared in New York Magazine in June 1976.
> 
> Over the past few months, much of my time has been spent in watching this new generation. Moving from neighborhood to neighborhood, from disco to disco, an explorer out of my depth, I have tried to learn the patterns, the old/new tribal rites.​
> The problem was that the story was mostly made up.
> 
> Twenty years later came a bombshell. In December 1997 New York magazine published an article in which Cohn confessed that there never was a Vincent. There was no “Lisa”, “Billy”, “John James”, “Lorraine” or “Donna” either. While 2001 Odyssey existed, it wasn’t the way the writer described it in 1976. The whole scene of disco-loving Italians, as mythologised in Saturday Night Fever, was exaggerated. The most bizarre detail was that his disco protagonists were in fact based on mods Cohn had known in London.​_​


BTW, disco _still_ sucks.


----------



## 18m2

J50, the Southern Resident Orca is officially listed as deceased.

The significance of her death is she had the potential to add 5 new Orca to the pod. At this point no new members have been added to the pod in 3 years. There is a lot of speculation about the reasons for the pods decline and it's probably complicated.

Sad.


----------



## eMacMan

The only thing surprising about this is that the farmers are surprised by early or mid September snowstorms. They happen almost every year.

https://calgaryherald.com/news/loca...ason/wcm/a420c5eb-cc18-44c6-bd6f-1e8a70d5bee0



> No one is lamenting the September snowfall more than Alberta wheat and barley farmers.
> Humphrey Banack of the Alberta Federation of Agriculture says farmers in southern Alberta have done “exceptionally well” with their harvest but farmers in the Edmonton area, and into northern Alberta, still have plenty of crop out on the fields and the early arrival of winter conditions does not bode well for harvest season.
> 
> 
> “This snow has the possibility of pushing the crops to the ground, which makes harvest absolutely abysmal,” said Banack, who operates a farm near Camrose. “Southern Alberta is ahead of their typical harvest, and even some areas in central Alberta, but this is going to put the other 80 or 85 per cent that we have out there at high risk.”


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> The only thing surprising about this is that the farmers are surprised by early or mid September snowstorms. They happen almost every year.


Banack could have been a bit clearer in his interview. Unless it was an omission/error by the _Herald_.

I think he means that southern Alberta farmers have taken their crops off in good time. There isn't much left in the fields now, save some around sloughs & other wet areas. Yields have been average, at best.

As spring was so late harvest could have been later but, with the shortage of rainfall this year, crops matured relatively early around here.

Prices are actually up a bit, which will help offset the yields.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Banack could have been a bit clearer in his interview. Unless it was an omission/error by the _Herald_.
> 
> I think he means that southern Alberta farmers have taken their crops off in good time. There isn't much left in the fields now, save some around sloughs & other wet areas. Yields have been average, at best.
> 
> As spring was so late harvest could have been later but, with the shortage of rainfall this year, crops matured relatively early around here.
> 
> Prices are actually up a bit, which will help offset the yields.


Most of the harvesting I saw, happened mid to late August.


----------



## SINC

An unusual and interesting find:

*'Spectacular' mummified ice age wolf pup, caribou calf found at Yukon mine sites*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/mummified-wolf-pup-caribou-yukon-1.4822323


----------



## FeXL

Another gov't backed dietary narrative falls by the wayside.

Eating Cheese and Butter Every Day Linked to Living Longer



> Eating three servings of dairy products a day could lower the risk of heart disease, a study suggests.
> 
> After analyzing the diets of more than 130,000 people in almost two dozen countries, scientists found that eating the equivalent of one serving (244 grams, or 8.6 ounces) of full-fat milk or yogurt, a 15 gram (0.6 ounce) slice of cheese or a teaspoon of butter could benefit health.


And pass the butter!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/27/world/new-giant-dinosaur-brontosaurus-relative/index.html

That is a big land animal.


----------



## SINC

Yet another reson I dislike Facebook.

Facebook Confirms Giving Advertisers Access to User Phone Numbers

https://www.thedailybeast.com/facebook-confirms-giving-advertisers-access-to-user-phone-numbers


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yet another reson I dislike Facebook.
> 
> Facebook Confirms Giving Advertisers Access to User Phone Numbers
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/facebook-confirms-giving-advertisers-access-to-user-phone-numbers


Why would any one in their right mind, give Facebook their real phone number, mailing address, or their primary eMail. That's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Why would any one in their right mind, give Facebook their real phone number, mailing address, or their primary eMail. That's just asking for trouble.


Real birthday is another one. 

I have avoided G-Mail like the plague but required it to retrieve one document placed on Google Docs. I refused to complete the application because it required an active cell phone number as part of the process--and they could check whether you were being honest by sending you a text code through that number.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Real birthday is another one.
> 
> I have avoided G-Mail like the plague but required it to retrieve one document placed on Google Docs. I refused to complete the application because it required an active cell phone number as part of the process--and they could check whether you were being honest by sending you a text code through that number.


I think the number of Facebook addicts born on April 1, is way out of whack compared to the general population.

Obviously those of us who have happily ditched our cell phones are not worthy of a gMail (or Yahoo) account.


----------



## TiltAgain

Macfury said:


> Real birthday is another one.
> 
> I have avoided G-Mail like the plague but required it to retrieve one document placed on Google Docs. I refused to complete the application because it required an active cell phone number as part of the process--and they could check whether you were being honest by sending you a text code through that number.


Huh? I just tried to create a gmail account to test; it said the phone number is optional!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Ditto here. Had gmail for years and never gave them a phone number.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Ditto here. Had gmail for years and never gave them a phone number.


'Tis mandatory for new Yahoo accounts, can't say about gMail.


----------



## Macfury

I was given no choice. Either provide the mandatory phone number to receive an SMS code to continue or abort the application process. I thought it might be an error so I started over with a new application and it happened again.



TiltAgain said:


> Huh? I just tried to create a gmail account to test; it said the phone number is optional!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

TiltAgain said:


> Huh? I just tried to create a gmail account to test; it said the phone number is optional!
> Cheers


I wonder if cell phone use is not as universal in India, perhaps leaving Google no choice but to make it optional?



> SINC Ditto here. Had gmail for years and never gave them a phone number.


Have you recently created a gmail account from scratch?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> I wonder if cell phone use is not as universal in India, perhaps leaving Google no choice but to make it optional?
> 
> 
> Have you recently created a gmail account from scratch?


Yep, as a matter of fact I did and here is a screen shot of the 'optional' phone number I never gave them (shown between the two black lines I placed above and below the option).


----------



## Macfury

SINC, that's when you already have an account. It was not the same for my new (uncompleted) account.


----------



## SINC

Well I did try to open a new account using a different email from my long time account?? I didn't folliw through to actually open it though.


----------



## TiltAgain

eMacMan said:


> I wonder if cell phone use is not as universal in India, perhaps leaving Google no choice but to make it optional? *SNIP*


Actually quite the opposite. India is one of the largest cell-phone markets in the world, and a significant number of users have dual-SIM phones or two phones.

The issue is, almost everything now, including operating your bank accounts and paying for stuff, is done on phones; and almost every app sends an SMS with a pin number that needs to be entered into the app - so it is now not as easy to survive without a cell phone in India.



Macfury said:


> SINC, that's when you already have an account. It was not the same for my new (uncompleted) account.


I went in to create a brand new account, MF; and the phone number field said it was optional. And I did it from the Guest login, so prior cookies and browser history did not have any effect.

Cheers


----------



## Macfury

Whatever is happening isn't universal then. I tried several times and each time it refused to let me move to the last screen without the SMS code. I tried to leave the cell phone number out and click ahead, but I kept getting "Error-required field." 



TiltAgain said:


> I went in to create a brand new account, MF; and the phone number field said it was optional. And I did it from the Guest login, so prior cookies and browser history did not have any effect.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## TiltAgain

Macfury said:


> Whatever is happening isn't universal then. I tried several times and each time it refused to let me move to the last screen without the SMS code. I tried to leave the cell phone number out and click ahead, but I kept getting "Error-required field."


Maybe you could try creating from a different "country"? Since tried Canada, it worked for him, I did India and it worked for me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5pZ7uR6v8c


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/moose-fight-video-denis-levesque-1.4851404

Quite the fight.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/original-mcintosh-apple-farm-for-sale-1.4850402

An interesting story.


----------



## SINC

This is just unforgiveable.

South Carolina cancer survivor claims he was asked to leave convenience store because of his disfigured face

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> This is just unforgiveable.


Just...sad.


----------



## FeXL

Wow...

Women’s hockey team announces injury with naked picture

Can you say, "toned"?

(BTW, there is nothing at the link you won't see at a non-nude beach or swimming pool)


----------



## SINC

Came across this video apparently taken in a Quebec forest. Just plain weird.

https://i.imgur.com/2WlNzjV.gifv


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...4n2sW26lyc4bFFCoIHemNP46JC8ZFJIehVsqkcqQNlVK4

Look up ............. look way up.


----------



## SINC

Who knew icebergs could be rectangles?

NASA Photographed a Perfect Rectangular Iceberg Off Antarctica | Fortune


----------



## SINC

Apple Reportedly Blocked Police iPhone Hacking Tool and Nobody Knows How

https://gizmodo.com/apple-reportedl...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Apple Reportedly Blocked Police iPhone Hacking Tool and Nobody Knows How
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/apple-reportedl...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark




Just add it to the list of all the other Apple _*cat and mouse*_ software hacks I guess. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/style/article/india-world-tallest-statue-intl/index.html

This is quite the statue.


----------



## FeXL

Well, Freddie, yer good to go...

Go Ahead and Dress Up Your Chickens for Halloween, CDC Says



> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention stated today that it has no objection, despite reports to the contrary, to people dressing up their chickens in Halloween costumes.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Despite news reports to the contrary, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has not warned people against dressing chickens in Halloween costumes," the agency said in a statement today. "However, we do advise people with backyard or pet chickens to handle them carefully to keep their family and their chickens safe and healthy."


----------



## FeXL

We Crash Four Cars Repeatedly to Test the Latest Automatic Braking Safety Systems



> The kick-drum thump of a harmless 30-mph shunt into an inflatable faux car rouses the same visceral remorse as a real car crash. The stomach knots with nausea. Mortification burns deep in every muscle. Within seconds, the brain catalogs the near trauma under Things That Should Not Be Repeated, right next to beer pong played with Captain Morgan.
> 
> Against our instincts, we keep taking runs at the balloon car. We nudge, punch, and plow into the generic air-filled Volks*wagen again and again and again, *not unlike American drivers, who, in 2016, drove into the back ends of other vehicles 2.4 million times. The rear-end collision is America's favorite way to bend sheetmetal, accounting for nearly one-third of all crashes.*


M'bold.

Coupla things...
1) I view this new, improved technology with the same scepticism I viewed ABS when it was introduced decades ago. To the surprise of many uninformed individuals, it didn't lower collisions much then & this new version ain't gonna stop many more. It's called Physics, people. When a particular vehicle requires X distance to stop at Y rate of speed and X is cut in half while Y stays constant, ain't nuttin' on this planet that's going to avoid a collision.

2) Rear end collisions account for nearly 1/3 of all crashes. When was the last time you heard of anybody getting a ticket for tailgating? I don't know of a single instance, yet I see it happening dozens of times on any given day. Too much like work for the cops, I guess. Easier to set up a speed trap & wait for them to come to you. That way you can have your coffee & donut, fresh from Tim's...


----------



## eMacMan

A set of good winter tires trumps ABS every time, and I see no reason that this improvement would alter that fact.


----------



## pm-r

> When was the last time you heard of anybody *getting a ticket for tailgating*? I don't know of a single instance, yet I see it happening dozens of times on any given day. Too much like work for the cops, I guess. Easier to set up a speed trap & wait for them to come to you. That way you can have your coffee & donut, fresh from Tim's...



I have been preaching and asking about this for many many years, the same as many others, but apparently it to a deaf, not interested audience.

And just yesterday in BC, our brilliant government is going to lower the speed limit in 14 areas to "save all the carnage" that speed causes.

I guess they just don't like reading the reports that have proved time and time again that such an action seldom has any effect. And often in many cases, it has the opposite effect.




- Patrick
======


----------



## TiltAgain

Correlating speeds and speed limits to crashes and collisions is a tactic to mislead. Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BKdbxX1pDw

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

Wow!
https://www.greatfallstribune.com/s...-county-blackfoot-valley-stanford/1919761002/



> EKALAKA — A South Dakota farmer finally found his tractor, which disappeared in a tornado, in Carter County, Montana, the Capital Journal reported.
> 
> Doug Davis's 10,000-pound 1974 Case 1070 was plucked directly up, not even bending the wheat grass that surrounded it, and landed more than a mile and a half away in another state.
> 
> “All the big pieces are in Montana. All that is intact is the engine and a busted half of the transmission on the rear end. The duals are gone, the front axle is gone. We found two tires and three rims off the rear wheels. It skipped for over a quarter mile after it hit. It snapped the housing off the rear axles. I had cast-iron weights on the duals and they flew another quarter mile from the engine and transmission. I have found parts as far as three miles away,” Davis told the Pierre, S.D. newspaper.


----------



## FeXL

pm-r said:


> I have been preaching and asking about this for many many years, the same as many others, but apparently it to a deaf, not interested audience.





TiltAgain said:


> Correlating speeds and speed limits to crashes and collisions is a tactic to mislead.


Agree on both accounts.

Once again, politicians & lawmakers reach for the low hanging fruit: addressing the effect instead of the cause.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...jl-uAiv7GJDVZse7rKqL9aOdzLniPeKPtPJyj2iljsIGc

"How an atomic bomb shelter will provide Cold War-themed fun" ......... fun???


----------



## SINC

Good. The Olympics are slowly but surely faltering. No surprise given the amount of corruption demonstrated every year. With the feds and province saying no money without taxpayers support, this all but kills the bid in its tracks.

*Calgarians vote No on hosting 2026 Olympic Games*



> With a majority of Calgarians voting against the city hosting the 2026 Winter Olympics, Calgary’s bid is all but finished thanks to pledges from elected officials, who said they would not go forward without the support of voters.
> 
> Of the 304,774 ballots cast, 171,750 or 56.4 per cent were against Calgary hosting the 2026 Olympics, with 132,832 in favour.
> 
> The results of Tuesday’s vote are non-binding and city council must still formally vote to kill the bid, but the provincial and federal governments were clear their financial support of the Games was contingent upon the endorsement of Calgarians in a public vote.


More at the link.

https://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/calgarians-vote-no-on-hosting-2026-olympic-games


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good. The Olympics are slowly but surely faltering. No surprise given the amount of corruption demonstrated every year. With the feds and province saying no money without taxpayers support, this all but kills the bid in its tracks.
> 
> *Calgarians vote No on hosting 2026 Olympic Games*
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link.
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/calgarians-vote-no-on-hosting-2026-olympic-games


Very wise on their part. Spend the money on things/people that matter. :clap: :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Good. The Olympics are slowly but surely faltering. No surprise given the amount of corruption demonstrated every year. With the feds and province saying no money without taxpayers support, this all but kills the bid in its tracks.
> 
> *Calgarians vote No on hosting 2026 Olympic Games*
> 
> More at the link.
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/calgarians-vote-no-on-hosting-2026-olympic-games


I agree with this one. As Don says the corruption associated with the games is immense. About the only worse den of corruption would be the US Congress.


----------



## Macfury

I had thought there was only a single Diefenbunker--the one near Ottawa.



Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...jl-uAiv7GJDVZse7rKqL9aOdzLniPeKPtPJyj2iljsIGc
> 
> "How an atomic bomb shelter will provide Cold War-themed fun" ......... fun???


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise on their part. Spend the money on things/people that matter. :clap: :clap:


<snort>

Therein lies the rub. The Alberta public largely _does not want_ the money spent in the first place because they know what kind of financial fallout it will generate in the second place.

However, be of good cheer, Dr.G! I'm sure the Prog politicians will find many other ways to p!$$ away taxpayers' money...

Perhaps some new costumes for Mr Dressup!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I had thought there was only a single Diefenbunker--the one near Ottawa.


"Documents released in the early 2000s showed Halifax was on the Soviet Union's long list of Canadian targets. If the Soviets had dropped a nuclear bomb on Halifax, Nova Scotia's political and military leaders would have rushed to the complex."

Sadly, the folks here in Lunenburg, NS were on their own. Of course, our motto of "Better Dead than Red" and "Live Free or Die" would have been a reality if an A-bomb hit Halifax. XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Macfury

Live Free _and_ Die!



Dr.G. said:


> "Documents released in the early 2000s showed Halifax was on the Soviet Union's long list of Canadian targets. If the Soviets had dropped a nuclear bomb on Halifax, Nova Scotia's political and military leaders would have rushed to the complex."
> 
> Sadly, the folks here in Lunenburg, NS were on their own. Of course, our motto of "Better Dead than Red" and "Live Free or Die" would have been a reality if an A-bomb hit Halifax. XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Live Free _and_ Die!



No, Freedom does not always result in death. Still, as Teddy Roosevelt once said "The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly ... who, at worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly; so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat."

"Death before Dishonor" In Solidarity with The Cause. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Monopoly for Millennials
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Monopoly-for-Millennials-Board-Game-Ages-8/311429770


> CHOOSE COOL PLACES AND DESTINATIONS: Collect Experience points by visiting the hottest Destinations -- from your Friend's Couch, to the Vegan Bistro, to a Week-Long Meditation Retreat
> 
> SET THE TREND: Collect money from players who visit the Destinations you discovered first
> 
> IT'S ABOUT THE EXPERIENCE: In this version of the Monopoly game, the player who collects the most Experience -- not the most money -- wins the game


Related article: https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/11/14/monopoly-millennials/2003129002/


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...dland-1.4906415?cmp=news-digests-newfoundland

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...dland-1.4906415?cmp=news-digests-newfoundland
> 
> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There are some very nasty angry seas out there grabbing some shots like this:

PS: Isn't the East Coast expression for this type of thing = WOWZERS!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Some of the waves would swamp a 10 story building. WOWZERS!!! WOWZERS!!! WOWZERS!!!

Largest waves on the planet forecast for the Grand Banks of NL | ntv.ca


----------



## SINC

A story to help put you in the spirit of the season.

*Bus driver buys homeless rider dinner, lets him stay on warm bus all night*

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bus-dr...let-him-stay-on-warm-bus-for-her-whole-shift/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A story to help put you in the spirit of the season.
> 
> *Bus driver buys homeless rider dinner, lets him stay on warm bus all night*
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bus-dr...let-him-stay-on-warm-bus-for-her-whole-shift/


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> A story to help put you in the spirit of the season.
> 
> *Bus driver buys homeless rider dinner, lets him stay on warm bus all night*
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bus-dr...let-him-stay-on-warm-bus-for-her-whole-shift/


Often these kind of stories come to light when the Samaritan is fired for her efforts. Glad to see her employer was an exception.


----------



## eMacMan

A little scary when you read between the lines. 
https://www.seattlepi.com/business/article/Lion-Air-Pilots-Struggle-Detailed-in-13425936.php


> (Bloomberg) -- A malfunctioning sensor at the center of the investigation into the Oct. 29 crash of a Lion Air jetliner into the Java Sea wasn’t repaired before the fatal flight even though it had failed on the plane’s previous trip, according to a preliminary investigative report.
> 
> A mechanic worked on other sensors and equipment during a night shift before the early morning departure, but not on the so-called angle-of-attack vane, according to Indonesia’s National Transportation Safety Committee. The investigators also asked Lion Air to take corrective steps to improve the safety culture as they released the report in Jakarta on Wednesday.
> 
> The report doesn’t offer a cause for the accident that killed all 189 on board but provides the most detailed look so far into the chaotic minutes before the crash and into the steps that were taken to address malfunctions that occurred on the plane the previous night. On both flights, pilots reported that they had difficulty figuring out basic information such as speed and altitude.
> 
> The pilots on Flight 610, which plunged into the Java Sea more than 11 minutes after it took off from Jakarta, appeared not to understand what was happening to them as they radioed air traffic controllers asking for their altitude and speed. They said they had an unspecified “flight control problems,” according to the report.





> The Boeing Co. 737 Max 8’s angle-of-attack sensor, which measures how high or low the plane’s nose was pointed relative to the oncoming air, had malfunctioned on the previous flight as well as in the minutes before the crash, according to the report. The sensor erroneously concluded the nose was pointed too high and the aircraft was in danger of losing lift, prompting a stall warning in the cockpit and triggering safety software that attempted to put them into a dive.
> 
> The two sets of pilots reacted differently to the multiple errors messages and malfunctions. On the previous flight, the pilots were able to shut off the motor that was trying to push down the nose relatively soon after taking off.
> 
> For reasons that haven’t been explained, the pilots on Flight 610 didn’t take that step -- which is part of a long-standing emergency procedure. The plane’s crash-proof cockpit recorder hasn’t been recovered, so investigators don’t have much insight into what they were thinking as they responded to the emergency.


----------



## pm-r

emacman said:


> often these kind of stories come to light when the samaritan is fired for her efforts. Glad to see her employer was an exception.



+1!!!


----------



## FeXL

Ya know, mebbe people's hearts are in the right place regarding the saving of pets. That said, they've gotta stop with the cranial-rectal inversion...

Mega Fraud in Dog Adoptions



> Every weekend, freedom flights are travelling around America saving dogs who are just hours away from being killed in a heartless overcrowded southern shelter. Or so the story goes. Just this week, the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) apparently sponsored yet another one of these air lifts of shelter dogs supposedly flying them to new lives. The same humane society that spent the entire previous year mired in one sexual predator scandal after another. Unfortunately, nothing new in the animal rescue field’s long history of attracting criminals and sexual deviants to its ranks.
> 
> There is a shadowy downside to these “freedom flights” that HSUS doesn’t want you to see. Transporting so-called rescued dogs across the U.S. is responsible for spreading a deadly canine flu across America and even more tragic, many of the dogs these groups sell off can be vicious killers. Take the case a year ago in which a pitbull named “Blue” disemboweled a 90 year old grandmother the same day he was adopted. Transferred through 4 complicit shelters and rescues who kept hiding his bite history before being sold to an unknowing adopter. This killer was kept alive and recycled in the adoption process in order to keep profits rolling in.


Related:

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Via Facebook;
> 
> _ I am appalled that Humane Society International has chosen to bring another two hundred dogs into Canada. Appalled at their lack of transparency and honesty. Many Korean Meat Farm dogs are not able to be rehabbed, many are not able to be adopted and many would have been in a better place if they were humanely euthanized before even bringing them to Canada. Dogs that are born and raised on those meat farms have a very hard time adjusting to life in general, let alone a pet home. HSI thinks people can just go and “adopt” them from the shelters? Let me ask you this……and again I am not trying to toot my own horn….If I, who have been in rescue and the dog world for over 15 yrs could not “save” them how in the hell is the average Joe going to be able to?_​
> The full story here.


Related, too:

Update: Canine influenza, Ontario



> I’ve been behind on posts so here’s a quick update: things seem to be going well in the latest Canadian H3N2 canine influenza outbreak. Here’s the rundown:
> 
> * After eradicating the last outbreak in the spring, cases were identified again in mid-October, *associated with more importation of dogs from Asia*.


----------



## eMacMan

YIKES!
https://www.seattlepi.com/business/...ch-at-Marriott-s-Starwood-hotels-13433756.php



> BETHESDA, Md. (AP) — The information of as many as 500 million guests at Starwood hotels has been compromised and Marriott said that it's discovered that unauthorized access to data within its Starwood network has been taking place since 2014.
> 
> It could be among the largest data breaches on record.
> 
> The company said Friday that credit card numbers and expiration dates of some guests may have been taken. For as many as two-thirds of those affected, data exposed could include mailing address, phone number, email address, passport number, Starwood Preferred Guest account information, date of birth, gender, arrival and departure information, reservation date and communication preferences. For some guests, the information was limited to name and sometimes other data such as mailing address, email address or other information.


----------



## FeXL

Serious? They didn't have bigger fish to fry?

Air Force squadron commander reportedly relieved from duty over penis drawings



> Lt. Col. Paul Goossen has been removed as commander of the 69th Bomb Squadron at Minot Air Force Base over phallic drawings displayed on cockpit screens during a recent deployment, a report said Thursday.
> 
> The squadron’s commander since 2017, Lt. Col. Goossen was relieved from duty Tuesday “because penis drawings were discovered” on mapping software displayed onboard B-52 bombers, Military.com reported.
> 
> Members of the 69th squadron created the drawings with the software during its deployment to Al Udeid Air Force Base in Qatar between September 2017 and April 2018, the website reported. The images were later “used for laughs” during an end-of-deployment party, but they were ultimately discovered by their superiors and spurred the probe that resulted the commander’s removal, the report said.


Maybe he should have drawn breasts...


----------



## eMacMan

Pulled this gem from one of the Driving articles.



> Before you bring your vehicle into the shop because its automatic start/stop feature that you’ve become accustomed to has recently stopped working, you might want to read this piece about how and why winter weather can hinder your car’s system. There’s a chance the small battery that powers most auto start/stop systems just needs a little more time to charge as the engine reaches normal operating temperature. The irony of having to warm your vehicle up by letting it run longer so that the very feature meant to reduce idling time will function properly is so very perfect.


----------



## SINC

This is just awful.

*Humanity 'Sleepwalking Towards the Edge of a Cliff': 60% of Earth's Wildlife Wiped Out Since 1970*

https://www.ecowatch.com/earths-wil...QmyUgHbuiJMucV_Nav0deP-pmckgM40gP_NGHGQ3YgX-4


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This is just awful.
> 
> *Humanity 'Sleepwalking Towards the Edge of a Cliff': 60% of Earth's Wildlife Wiped Out Since 1970*
> 
> https://www.ecowatch.com/earths-wil...QmyUgHbuiJMucV_Nav0deP-pmckgM40gP_NGHGQ3YgX-4


:--mad:


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> This is just awful.


The veracity of the story?


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> The veracity of the story?


The fact that we humans are not smart enough to stop the needless killing of animals.

Start with poachers. Shoot em on sight.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> The fact that we humans are not smart enough to stop the needless killing of animals.
> 
> Start with poachers. Shoot em on sight.


While I agree with your solution, there are so many errors in that story I wouldn't know where to begin. There is rarely _anything_ that can be construed as the truth coming from the WWF.


----------



## SINC

Taking advantage of Apple, and good on 'em for doing so.

*Apple Preps for NC Data Center Launch, Paid $1.7 Million to Couple for 1-Acre Plot*

https://www.macrumors.com/2010/10/0...h-paid-1-7-million-to-couple-for-1-acre-plot/


----------



## pm-r

> Apple Preps for NC Data Center Launch, Paid $1.7 Million to Couple for 1-Acre Plot



Just a heads up in case nobody noticed, that story is eight years old now and the NC Data Center has as been built, completed and in operation for sometime now.

And I'm sure the couple is enjoying their new digs with a bit of extra spending cash. I'd say a pretty nice offer if not a fair bit over-the-top!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

*'Mission complete': Sully the service dog to accompany Bush one last time*

https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/02/poli...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *'Mission complete': Sully the service dog to accompany Bush one last time*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/02/poli...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


:clap::-(


----------



## SINC

If you spend time every winter in the USA, you may want to read this overview of bill C-21 and the privacy breaches that should concern you.

*Ottawa's push to share more border-crossing data with U.S. raising red flags over privacy*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/bill-c-21-entry-exit-program-cbsa-border-snowbirds-1.4724358


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> If you spend time every winter in the USA, you may want to read this overview of bill C-21 and the privacy breaches that should concern you.
> 
> *Ottawa's push to share more border-crossing data with U.S. raising red flags over privacy*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/bill-c-21-entry-exit-program-cbsa-border-snowbirds-1.4724358


#311, if you've given your Canadian bank that US address or phone number, chances are quite high that your bank is sending all of your account info to the CRA, which passes it along to the IRS criminal enforcement branch, where it is stored in a database with other so-called drug dealers and money launderers. All part of the FATCA sellout which the Harpoon activated on Canada Day.


----------



## CubaMark

_This is long, but as engaging as it is outright sad. Lamenting the loss of the Canadian farmer...._

*The last harvest: My stepfather and the demise of the family farm*










In August, my stepfather, Gord Will, announced that this fall would be his last harvest. At 72, and with each of those years spent on the vast agricultural plains in the rural municipality of Wheatlands, near the village of Mortlach in southwest Saskatchewan, he is putting away his combine and his grain trucks, his tractors and granaries, his auger, swather, cultivator, baler, sprayer and seeder.

Gord’s fleet of equipment, some of it dating back to the 1960s, is in solid working condition, and each piece carries untold memories. Sentimentality aside, the machinery and implements can be sold, rented, lent or gifted to other grain, pulse, oilseed, hay and forage farmers. It will live on, so long as it is found useful, and so long as someone tends to it with the same meticulous care that he has.

But what of Gord’s accumulated and intimate knowledge of more than 2,000 acres of prairie pasture and cropland, including significant wetlands and wildlife habitat, cared for throughout his lifetime? Or his keen observations of the weather and changing climate in this semi-arid region of the Great Plains known as Palliser’s Triangle? And his lifetime of experience and understanding of what has increasingly become the “business” of farming? And what of the community that counts on him, and others like him, to be its lifeblood?
(Read the full story here: Globe & Mail)​


----------



## wonderings

CubaMark said:


> _This is long, but as engaging as it is outright sad. Lamenting the loss of the Canadian farmer...._
> 
> *The last harvest: My stepfather and the demise of the family farm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In August, my stepfather, Gord Will, announced that this fall would be his last harvest. At 72, and with each of those years spent on the vast agricultural plains in the rural municipality of Wheatlands, near the village of Mortlach in southwest Saskatchewan, he is putting away his combine and his grain trucks, his tractors and granaries, his auger, swather, cultivator, baler, sprayer and seeder.
> 
> Gord’s fleet of equipment, some of it dating back to the 1960s, is in solid working condition, and each piece carries untold memories. Sentimentality aside, the machinery and implements can be sold, rented, lent or gifted to other grain, pulse, oilseed, hay and forage farmers. It will live on, so long as it is found useful, and so long as someone tends to it with the same meticulous care that he has.
> 
> But what of Gord’s accumulated and intimate knowledge of more than 2,000 acres of prairie pasture and cropland, including significant wetlands and wildlife habitat, cared for throughout his lifetime? Or his keen observations of the weather and changing climate in this semi-arid region of the Great Plains known as Palliser’s Triangle? And his lifetime of experience and understanding of what has increasingly become the “business” of farming? And what of the community that counts on him, and others like him, to be its lifeblood?
> (Read the full story here: Globe & Mail)​


Think it is one of those professions you almost have to be born into. Nothing to back that up, but I wonder how many people with no farming history go out and buy their own farms, serious acreage farms not the little hobby farms people have. The start up cost would be massive. 

On a side note I remember the village of Mortlach, I spent a winter volunteering in a drop in centre there. Small little place that was pretty dark, a lot of bad things going on there and not a very welcoming place to outsiders. This was years ago back in 2000 and hopefully it has gotten better as the old died away hopefully leaving the younger generation not keen on repeating their parents or grandparents mistakes.


----------



## Macfury

I worked on a farm for a summer and lived net door to one for almost 10 years. Really mixed feelings about that way of life.


----------



## Beej

Finally, a proper defence of Nickelback's legacy.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aGXNQ-3EQc[/ame]


----------



## Macfury

"Juno Awards--those count!


----------



## SINC

Isn't it time to remove all religion from all schools and combine all school boards in every community into one as a money saving bonus?

*Alberta Catholic school board had teachers sign forms barring them from same-sex relationships*

https://nationalpost.com/news/local...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1544679602


----------



## Macfury

By Freddy's description, there's nothing even remotely Catholic about the education doled out at these schools.



SINC said:


> Isn't it time to remove all religion from all schools and combine all school boards in every community into one as a money saving bonus?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> By Freddy's description, there's nothing even remotely Catholic about the education doled out at these schools.


All the more reason to combine school boards.


----------



## FeXL

My lovely bride signed a "morality" clause when she first was hired by a Catholic school board back in the early 90's. I never read it but, as we were dating at the time, we talked about living common law. As it was a condition of her employment, we never did. I maintained my own apartment until we got marred. Neither of us had an issue with it. She was happy to have the work.

As to Freddie's observation about no differences between the public & Catholic systems, maybe in his school there are none, although I find that difficult to believe. Having had our children go through the local Catholic elementary, junior & senior high system, I can tell you outright that there are significant differences. Not the least of which is a Religion 10, 20, 30 requirement for graduation.

In addition to the local public & Catholic systems, there are at least 4 Christian schools between Lethbridge & Med Hat. Plus, there is a local school for Mennonite children. In addition to all of that are the local Hutterite schools located at the colonies. I believe the Christian, Mennonite & Hutterite schools all report to the public system.

I'm actually OK with separate school boards, as long as the curriculum requirements are being met.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I'm actually OK with separate school boards, as long as the curriculum requirements are being met.


Sure, but what if the religious curriculum is not being met? Would you continue to support these separate school boards if it means_ any_ religion could band together to demand public funding for their own separate school?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Sure, but what if the religious curriculum is not being met?


That would be up to the superintendant & administration.



Macfury said:


> Would you continue to support these separate school boards if it means_ any_ religion could band together to demand public funding for their own separate school?


Good question. 

As long as said religion wasn't tossing gays off rooftops, clipping clits, misogynistic, murdering unbelievers, etc., etc., etc., hair on 'em.

The thing is, and as I noted, any number of non-Catholic religious groups are currently receiving public funding for their schools anyway.


----------



## SINC

*RCMP to launch food delivery service to compete with Uber Eats and DoorDash*

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat...compete-with-uber-eats-and-doordash-1.4944168


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> *RCMP to launch food delivery service to compete with Uber Eats and DoorDash*



And still acting as if they are above the law I see, reading his comments:


> "Our differentiator in this space is that _*we have vehicles that are not encumbered by the rules of the road or traffic,*_" Pollack said.


Gheese!! So much for their training the last ten+ years or so... 


(Bold mine)

- Patrick
======


----------



## Macfury

It's a satirical report!



pm-r said:


> And still acting as if they are above the law I see, reading his comments:
> 
> 
> Gheese!! So much for their training the last ten+ years or so...
> 
> 
> (Bold mine)
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> It's a satirical report!


Yeah, I know!


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> It's a satirical report!




Pretty derogatory as well considering the names used and their Vancouver Airport fiasco still fresh in peoples mind:
ie: RCMP spokesperson Tracy Pollack...



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Incredible.

Bodypaint Illusion - Sea Turtle by Johannes Stötter


----------



## SINC

Never heard Leftist Hysteria explained any better.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

*19th-century firearms retrieved from ocean bottom being restored in N.L.*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Cops can be total arseholes and the mounties are no exception.

*Sober B.C. senior fined for failing to blow on breathalyzer*

Sober B.C. senior fined for failing to blow on breathalyzer


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Cops can be total arseholes and the mounties are no exception.
> 
> *Sober B.C. senior fined for failing to blow on breathalyzer*
> 
> Sober B.C. senior fined for failing to blow on breathalyzer


It would seem that possessing the ability to think, automatically disqualifies one from becoming a Mountie. This is absolutely ludicrous. Even worse that it has dragged on and on like this.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> *19th-century firearms retrieved from ocean bottom being restored in N.L.*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark




That was quite a long shot restoration project... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

The Slow Death Of Facebook?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6JTaRNTN0c


----------



## Beej

The new Civilization 6 expansion pack includes Laurier as an optional leader.
https://civilization.com/news/entri...rid-laurier-pc-release-date-february-14-2019/



> UNIQUE BUILDING – ICE HOCKEY RINK
> Ice Hockey Rinks grant additional Appeal and Amenity, and bonus Culture for each adjacent Snow, Snow Hills, Tundra, and Tundra Hills tile. Once the Flight technology is unlocked, grants Tourism from Culture; after unlocking the Professional Sports Civic, awards additional Production and Food; and, if built adjacent to a Stadium building, grants even more Culture. Only one Ice Hockey Rink allowed within a city’s borders.





> UNIQUE UNIT – MOUNTIE
> This modern era unit has the ability to create a National Park. Mounties receive combat bonuses when fighting near a National Park, and an additional combat bonus if the National Park is owned by Canada.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Nice to see Rami Malek and Bohemian Rhapsody take home the big prizes at the Golden Globes tonight.

 https://www.goldenglobes.com/winners-nominees


----------



## SINC

Humboldt Crash Truck Driver Pleads Guilty To All Charges

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/truck-driver-in-humboldt-broncos-crash-pleads-guilty-1.4244817


----------



## eMacMan

Looks promising, though my gut tells me it may just drop off the face of the earth.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...bitumen-transportation-safer/article34082304/



> Canada's largest railway filed a patent for a new technology on Friday that turns bitumen – the heavy crude produced at the oil sands – into a mostly solid dry good, by mixing and wrapping it with polymer. In the event of an accident, the packets would not explode, leak, or sink in water, the railway believes.





> If spilled into the ocean, the buoyant pellets – dubbed CanaPux – can be retrieved by vacuuming them up. On land, they can be picked up by hand, or with machinery, CN said.


Either way the product is salvageable with no environmental damage, a huge improvement over current methods.


----------



## SINC

This seems odd.

*Sen. Rand Paul scheduled to have hernia surgery in Canada*

https://www.wkyt.com/content/news/S...-have-hernia-surgery-in-Canada-504324681.html


----------



## SINC

Neigh, don't tell me it's true.

*Horse meat found in sausages sold at grocery stores across Canada*

https://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/guelph...32863#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=UiKsjXl


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> This seems odd.
> 
> *Sen. Rand Paul scheduled to have hernia surgery in Canada*
> 
> https://www.wkyt.com/content/news/S...-have-hernia-surgery-in-Canada-504324681.html


I'll speculate this may relate to privacy concerns as the surgery relates to the lawsuit, and you can bet the defense team will attempt to subpoena a whole lot more than relates directly to his injuries. Or it could just be that the best hernia surgeon his dad knows is Canadian


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Neigh, don't tell me it's true.
> 
> *Horse meat found in sausages sold at grocery stores across Canada*
> 
> https://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/guelph...32863#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=UiKsjXl




Hmmm... it seems that the problem isn't that some contained horsemeat or other meats, but that some sausages contain meats that aren't listed on the label.

Easy fix, just add "_may contain other meats or products" on the label_". End of their problem.

Dressage riders and those wearing **** kickers may have their own reasons and objections.



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

I do hope the Indians are not being taken for a ride. Still it's a tech worth pursuing if the goal is to keep the oil sands viable in the short term.

https://calgaryherald.com/commoditi...lant/wcm/cdc1f70c-b5be-4400-a052-8af165067482



> CN Rail and Wapahki Energy Ltd., a company owned by the Heart Lake First Nation in northern Alberta, hope to break ground on a $50 million facility to turn 10,000 barrels of bitumen per day into CanaPux, a solid brick-like creation of CN that is easier to move on railway cars than oil and can be exported from the West Coast using existing coal ports.
> 
> Speaking Thursday at the Indigenous Energy Summit on the Tsuu T’ina Nation reserve at the edge of Calgary, representatives from CN Rail and Wapahki said they would each invest $16.7 million into the pilot project that would take two years to build. They are currently in talks to bring on an additional partner for the remaining cost of the project.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHA!

Dog Accidentally Runs Half-Marathon After Being Let Out For Pee, Finishes 7th



> Ludivine, who eventually finished seventh in the race, even stopped at the two-mile point to sniff a dead rabbit.
> 
> It is also believed that the dog went off track on a number of occasions, including the moment he played with a herd of cows. THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENED..
> 
> That didn't stop him from securing a respectable position, though, crossing the line in just over an hour-and-a-half.
> 
> Elkmont's Hound Dog Half's official Facebook page posted a number of pictures of Ludivine participating in the half-marathon and well, it might be the greatest album of all time.


There are some inconsistencies w/ the story, including confusion between he/she and where this actually happened, but a good Monday morning smile nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

*Big brands bringing back ‘milkman model’ to reduce waste*

https://globalnews.ca/news/4883936/milkman-model-reduce-plastic/


----------



## eMacMan

Now this is a true tragedy!

https://kristv.com/news/2019/01/30/beer-freezing-trucks-before-delivery/


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> Now this is a true tragedy!


Ahhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## SINC

An interesting video on the rescue of a bald eagle in Michigan who become entrapped by an ice buildup on its lower feathers, then treated and released back into the wild a few days later.

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/video-hundreds-gather-in-michigan-to-watch-rescued-eagle-release


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An interesting video on the rescue of a bald eagle in Michigan who become entrapped by an ice buildup on its lower feathers, then treated and released back into the wild a few days later.
> 
> https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/video-hundreds-gather-in-michigan-to-watch-rescued-eagle-release


Amazing!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Now this is a true tragedy!
> 
> https://kristv.com/news/2019/01/30/beer-freezing-trucks-before-delivery/


Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...2adUfEC21e64VrQB5fKZ1eZTx6FfUyfhif-wPzSxPSm58

Unique.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/yukon-arctic-ultra-2019-1.5013243


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...Tfg7W4hEG0pwGVXAtxaVg3gRqMhiR2Ea0KTgv_1COgci8

Interesting.


----------



## SINC

About time, but it is only a tiny start. Every province needs to charge anyone caught with Fentanyl with this crime that carries a severe penalty. If drug dealers knew the risk, would the majority stop dealing? They are scum.

*First fentanyl manslaughter charges in Sask. laid against accused drug dealers*

https://globalnews.ca/news/4990202/...c6fV08qjpZN1L1XcYEF3rwrtCFt0uiO11-dX7VTc4WG8c


----------



## SINC

Shameful!

*Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough*

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5028056?utm_source=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Shameful!
> 
> *Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5028056?utm_source=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


True ........ very shameful. tptptptp


----------



## Macfury

If I had been in line behind her, I would have assisted. The store is at fault for what it did, but what is wrong with the other customers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> If I had been in line behind her, I would have assisted. The store is at fault for what it did, but what is wrong with the other customers?


A valid point, Macfury. Still, the store should have provided the help initially. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A valid point, Macfury. Still, the store should have provided the help initially. Paix, mon ami.




Or at least provide a portable cart to put her purchases on so she could at least be allowed to pack them at her own pace. Gheese!!! 

I wonder if the store has a set of rules posted clearly at the entrance outlining what the customer may or may not do. 






- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or at least provide a portable cart to put her purchases on so she could at least be allowed to pack them at her own pace. Gheese!!!
> 
> I wonder if the store has a set of rules posted clearly at the entrance outlining what the customer may or may not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That makes sense, Patrick. :clap:


----------



## FeXL

I'd caution against putting your exact address in, but the concept is interesting...

This Map Lets You Plug in Your Address to See How It’s Changed Over the Past 750 Million Years



> The interactive tool enables users to hone in on a specific location and visualize how it has evolved between the Cryogenian Period and the present


----------



## SINC

Not sure why the current trend with tattoos is so big a deal. I happen to find them both repulsive and hideous when used to such excess as they are today. No tats here, would never put a bumper sticker on a Lamborghini. 

*2,000-YEAR-OLD TATTOOING NEEDLE MADE FROM CACTUS SPINES DISCOVERED IN UTAH*

https://www.newsweek.com/ancient-ta...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Rps

So even 2000 years ago people exhibited their individuality by looking like everyone else.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> So even 2000 years ago people exhibited their individuality by looking like everyone else.




I wonder how safe and sanitary the tattoo shops and equipment were back then and how many succumbed to resulting infections???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Some days the animals win.

*Lions Eat Three Rhino Poachers Alive In South African Game Reserve*

https://www.healthyfoodhouse.com/li...tm_source=Shr&utm_medium=Shr&utm_campaign=Shr


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some days the animals win.
> 
> *Lions Eat Three Rhino Poachers Alive In South African Game Reserve*
> 
> https://www.healthyfoodhouse.com/li...tm_source=Shr&utm_medium=Shr&utm_campaign=Shr


Karma. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Ummm...

Delivery Boy Arrested After Dipping His Testicles Into Customer's Salsa, and Then Posting Video of the Act Online



> Saucy!
> 
> A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.​


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting story about measles outbreak. 
https://www.seattlepi.com/news/medi...veler-with-measles-visited-Salem-13656580.php
Only reason it makes the news is that the propaganda mill is pushing for mandatory vaccination. Even so it fails to cite even a single complication in those who were infected. 

Also fails to mention that those kids now have a lifetime immunity, whereas any adults around them who were vaccinated as kids are now at serious risk of contracting measles. Moreover adults who do come down with measles are more likely to suffer complications.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...X2O6JPnYdEw7b3MEbtQfEzJ1ns-SQEkpi3Gq6rlBeXsng

Was able to see him play a couple of times when he was with the Calgary Flames.


----------



## SINC

Jerome was a kid growing up here and went to school with our son Matt. He did well at hockey and was always a good kid back in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Jerome was a kid growing up here and went to school with our son Matt. He did well at hockey and was always a good kid back in the day.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Possible earthquake today in Sylvan Lake, Alberta area leads to blackout

https://www.eckvilleecho.com/news/possible-earthquake-in-sylvan-lake-area-leads-to-blackout/


----------



## SINC

I still miss him.

John Candy's loved ones on his enduring legacy, 25 years after his death

https://calgaryherald.com/pmn/enter...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1551645835


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Possible earthquake today in Sylvan Lake, Alberta area leads to blackout
> 
> https://www.eckvilleecho.com/news/possible-earthquake-in-sylvan-lake-area-leads-to-blackout/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I still miss him.
> 
> John Candy's loved ones on his enduring legacy, 25 years after his death
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/pmn/enter...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1551645835


I especially liked his various characters on SCTV


----------



## Beej

Timely reminder.

[ame]https://youtu.be/k4EUTMPuvHo[/ame]


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Beej said:


> Timely reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]https://youtu.be/k4EUTMPuvHo[/ame]




Awesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> Timely reminder.
> 
> https://youtu.be/k4EUTMPuvHo


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:


Great idea for some...

:clap: :lmao: :lmao:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Great idea for some...
> 
> :clap: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


With all the frozen snow everywhere around my house here in Lunenburg, we won't see any grass until May.


----------



## SINC

Time for some uplifting news today:

https://www.click2houston.com/news/tweet-of-lonely-dad-at-new-doughnut-shop-drums-up-business


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Time for some uplifting news today:
> 
> https://www.click2houston.com/news/tweet-of-lonely-dad-at-new-doughnut-shop-drums-up-business


Yes, luckily there are some good news stories out there to provide some "uplift". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, really?

The End of Parental Rights? A Chilling Case From Canada

https://albertmohler.com/2019/03/04/end-parental-rights-chilling-case-canada/


----------



## SINC

*Scientists awaken cell nuclei from 28,000-year-old remains of a woolly mammoth*

https://nationalpost.com/news/world...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1552484952


----------



## SINC

Wow, maybe our future is in the past?

*Scientists claim to have 'reversed time' with quantum computer*



> An international team of scientists claims to have reversed time with the help of a quantum computer.
> 
> By using electrons and quantum mechanics researchers claim they were able to turn back time in an experiment likened to causing a broken rack of pool balls to roll back into place.
> 
> The experiment used quantum computer programs to ‘rewind’ scattered quantum bits or qubits back to their starting points.


https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/sci...reversed-time-with-quantum-computer-1.4334427


----------



## pm-r

Ha!!! Scientists claim to have 'reversed time' with quantum computer...

But why bother with all that expense when some good magicians have been doing the same and similar things for years??? ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

A look back at TV in the early 90s and how they 'spun' what you saw back then.

Now just imagine how much you see today is really 'spin'.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...HqGEOP_5j5cBVJ43zp654itR4RW83YAQ_Cu_KmCN_uhlM

In my opinion, this may or may not be helpful. I guess it depends upon the individual specific case presented by each person. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...HqGEOP_5j5cBVJ43zp654itR4RW83YAQ_Cu_KmCN_uhlM
> 
> In my opinion, this may or may not be helpful. I guess it depends upon the individual specific case presented by each person. We shall see.




It looks like it wouldn't work for you anyway Marc, nor for any other Canadians unless they live in BC.



> Where is Babylon by TELUS Health available?
> 
> Doctor consultations are currently available for BC users. We are planning to expand this service to other provinces in the near future. Our Symptom Checker is available nationwide in English.
> 
> *Currently available in BC
> 
> *Doctor consultations for BC residents are covered under the Medical Services Plan (MSP).


Even so, I'll pass thanks.

Now, if some of their other services worked as well as they think and say they do, maybe, a little tiny maybe but most likely, very very unlikely thanks.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like it wouldn't work for you anyway Marc, nor for any other Canadians unless they live in BC.
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, I'll pass thanks.
> 
> Now, if some of their other services worked as well as they think and say they do, maybe, a little tiny maybe but most likely, very very unlikely thanks.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


"The app has several features, most available to all subscribers, one specific to B.C."

We just can't get the BC-specific info.


----------



## SINC

I have been telling cat owner neighbours this for a couple of years now. Too many cats gone because owners will not keep them indoors. Many nights I hear a cat meeting their demise by coyoted outside my bedroom window.

*Coyotes behind cat killings in Edmonton area, U of A study concludes*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo....5061572?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-edmonton


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can...cMS8Jue3a5TvPTkDtxbIxUIaeH-646Av41YpGvrGWa1EQ


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can...cMS8Jue3a5TvPTkDtxbIxUIaeH-646Av41YpGvrGWa1EQ


Yoikes. And with nobody around to witness it, it's taken this long for the news to meander through scientific channels to the press. 

Then again, when the end comes, perhaps it's better if it's a surprise.....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Yoikes. And with nobody around to witness it, it's taken this long for the news to meander through scientific channels to the press.
> 
> Then again, when the end comes, perhaps it's better if it's a surprise.....


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/n...pdmpGjZ6k8TRN50EDAvDAmfm-nkdJNFFC8UNW8vNjAgN4

This might be of interest to some who are CFL fans.

I have a feeling that this team is not going to happen. Too much need for money from taxpayer sources will doom this endeavor. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...ozdlV_1LE3Uip-wEiDp7riNOvH5ERJ8DW3QRlCSQdnfWQ


----------



## SINC

A very sad tale with a wonderful ending for a near dead street dog.

https://educateinspirechange.org/na...the-before-and-after-photos-are-unbelievable/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A very sad tale with a wonderful ending for a near dead street dog.
> 
> https://educateinspirechange.org/na...the-before-and-after-photos-are-unbelievable/


Wow!!!! Yes, an unbelievable and wonderful story. Hard to believe that he made it. He seems to be a terrier mix, based on his ears, but he did not look like that at the onset. What a great story to share. Merci, mon ami. :-love2::love2::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A very sad tale with a wonderful ending for a near dead street dog.
> 
> https://educateinspirechange.org/na...the-before-and-after-photos-are-unbelievable/




Hmmm...??? I cannot access any pages at their site, educateinspirechange.org, even with adblock disabled. All I get after part of a page loads is a Malwarebytes webpage warning which Is quickly overwritten with I gather, some sort of very blurry Warning in red that I cannot read.

Obviously, not a normal page one wants to visit, at least not for this guy, Thanks Anyway.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Well, since Dr. G and I had no issues with the site, perhaps it is an OS issue at your end?

Don't know about Dr. G, but I am running the latest up to date versions of Mohave and iOS 12 which both work fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, since Dr. G and I had no issues with the site, perhaps it is an OS issue at your end?
> 
> Don't know about Dr. G, but I am running the latest up to date versions of Mohave and iOS 12 which both work fine.


Watched it on my iPad without the latest IOS version.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Watched it on my iPad without the latest IOS version.


And I on my MBP and my iPhone too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And I on my MBP and my iPhone too.


Whatever you use, it will still make you cry and then smile. :-(


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Whatever you use, it will still make you cry and then smile. :-(


Yup, exactly my reaction. Never saw a dog in worse condition that survived. Incredible story.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yup, exactly my reaction. Never saw a dog in worse condition that survived. Incredible story.


Truly incredible. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/when-ne...fk_6V958IG4sev1mtcv23TS9mCVhLAEspUXBJq-WDgAII

Today in history.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...81272?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia

Interesting. Sadly, there are not too many organs that can be utilized successfully for a transplant to help someone else. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Not sure if this is something I would do. Letting Ma Nature take her course is my preference for now.

*This new 'wonder' drug could not only reverse your age but reduce your risk of Alzheimer's disease and cancer*

https://nationalpost.com/news/world...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554300756


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/archives/when-ne...fk_6V958IG4sev1mtcv23TS9mCVhLAEspUXBJq-WDgAII
> 
> Today in history.





Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...81272?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia
> 
> Interesting. Sadly, there are not too many organs that can be utilized successfully for a transplant to help someone else. Such is Life.




Ahem... at least adding the article's headline could save some time and effort looking for those who may not even be interested in such articles... especially when the forum shortens the URL link with what gets posted...


Just a suggestion...


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Not sure if this is something I would do. Letting Ma Nature take her course is my preference for now.
> 
> *This new 'wonder' drug could not only reverse your age but reduce your risk of Alzheimer's disease and cancer*
> 
> https://nationalpost.com/news/world...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554300756


Bet the farm normal mortals will not be able to afford it. Seems very unwise to do anything to extend the lives of individuals such as Cheney, Soros, Gore or the numerous Rockefellers and Rothchilds. And they are the ones who would be able to afford it.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahem... at least adding the article's headline could save some time and effort looking for those who may not even be interested in such articles... especially when the forum shortens the URL link with what gets posted...
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sorry. I shall remember this for next time. Mea culpa. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry. I shall remember this for next time. Mea culpa. Paix, mon ami.



That would be nice, otherwise you shall only be entitled to one serving of one of your favourite dishes that your wife prepares. ;-)

And, I wish all posters would do the same when posting an interesting URL to such forums.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That would be nice, otherwise you shall only be entitled to one serving of one of your favourite dishes that your wife prepares. ;-)
> 
> And, I wish all posters would do the same when posting an interesting URL to such forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

*Julian Assange expected to be expelled from Ecuadorean embassy within ‘hours to days’*

https://www.news.com.au/national/ju...s/news-story/08f1261b1bb0d3e245cdf65b06987ef6


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...itsxR4Mtev9g2ABqKtQF2V0GuBojOAXGWrtgluqe6Ct-k

The Twisted History of Pasta


----------



## eMacMan

Read this article and reflected on what I had read about general Rommel. Seems to me the pup could have worn the name Rommel with pride. Nazi Germany produced some real monsters but Rommel was not one of them. In many ways he was very similar to General Patton.
https://www.seattlepi.com/news/us/a...after-original-name-tied-to-Nazi-13745028.php


> TAVARES, Fla. (AP) — A Florida sheriff's office has renamed its newest bloodhound after its original name was linked to a leading general in Nazi Germany.
> 
> The Lake County Sheriff's Office posted the dog's photo on Twitter and Facebook early Friday. But the comments quickly changed from "cute" and "adorable" to questioning why the agency would name the dog Rommel. Erwin Rommel was a World War II German field marshal.
> 
> One person suggested it was offensive to give the dog a name associated with Nazis when there are "plenty of American heroes this fine animal could be named after."
> 
> Hours later, the agency announced the dog has been renamed Scout, adding that the dog's handler had named the pup after a childhood pet. The new post welcomed Scout to the agency.


For a reasonably objective view of Rommel, this is an excellent article.
https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/erwin-rommel-erwin


> Rommel has been variously described as a Nazi (because of long personal devotion to Hitler) or as a martyr of the German Resistance (because of the manner of his death). He was neither. He was a straightforward, gifted, patriotic German officer, a charismatic commander and master of maneuver, caught up in the disaster of the Third Reich.


----------



## SINC

*Suspected rhino poacher is killed by an elephant and then eaten by lions in South Africa*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/07/africa/south-africa-rhino-poacher-eaten/index.html


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/event-horizon-telescope-black-hole-photographed-1.5081243

Black hole photographed for the first time


----------



## wonderings

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...services-individuals/account-individuals.html
> 
> Black hole photographed for the first time


Did you mean to link to a Canada Revenue site? Or is that Canada Revenue site the black hole?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...services-individuals/account-individuals.html
> 
> Black hole photographed for the first time





wonderings said:


> Did you mean to link to a Canada Revenue site? Or is that Canada Revenue site the black hole?


More likely he intended this story:

https://nationalpost.com/news/world...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554903177


----------



## wonderings

SINC said:


> More likely he intended this story:
> 
> https://nationalpost.com/news/world...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554903177


I saw the picture of CNET and I just cannot get excited over them. Maybe it is my ignorance to the science behind it, but it is a blurry orange image. Same goes for most photos of distant stars and the like. No clue how they learn anything from them, they are so pixelated and blurry.


----------



## Dr.G.

wonderings said:


> Did you mean to link to a Canada Revenue site? Or is that Canada Revenue site the black hole?


Oops. https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/event-horizon-telescope-black-hole-photographed-1.5081243


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More likely he intended this story:
> 
> https://nationalpost.com/news/world...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554903177


Yes. Mea culpa.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/event-horizon-telescope-black-hole-photographed-1.5081243


----------



## pm-r

wonderings said:


> Did you mean to link to a Canada Revenue site? Or is that Canada Revenue site the black hole?


LOL!!! 




wonderings said:


> I saw the picture of CNET and I just cannot get excited over them. Maybe it is my ignorance to the science behind it, but it is a blurry orange image. Same goes for most photos of distant stars and the like. No clue how they learn anything from them, they are so pixelated and blurry.



Question...??? How did they manage to get a photo shot of the supposed "black hole" when black holes supposedly suck in *everything*, including light waves, that would include any that could make up showing a black hole to create a photo!!!???

One cannot create something when nothing exists to create it I'd say!!! Or else, something is wrong with their description of a black hole. One or the other eh...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Macfury

pm-r said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question...??? How did they manage to get a photo shot of the supposed "black hole" when black holes supposedly suck in *everything*, including light waves, that would include any that could make up showing a black hole to create a photo!!!???
> 
> One cannot create something when nothing exists to create it I'd say!!! Or else, something is wrong with their description of a black hole. One or the other eh...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


It's not a photo of a black hole, just a photo of the energy being sucked into it as it approaches the event horizon.


----------



## wonderings

pm-r said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question...??? How did they manage to get a photo shot of the supposed "black hole" when black holes supposedly suck in *everything*, including light waves, that would include any that could make up showing a black hole to create a photo!!!???
> 
> One cannot create something when nothing exists to create it I'd say!!! Or else, something is wrong with their description of a black hole. One or the other eh...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



Well from what I read they gave colour to energy readouts, or something Star Trekky like that to give it colour for us to see.


----------



## eMacMan

wonderings said:


> Well from what I read they gave colour to energy readouts, or something Star Trekky like that to give it colour for us to see.



That and the picture is not of the black hole itself but the energy and material surrounding.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It’s kind of like taking a picture of a polar bear in a snow storm.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s kind of like taking a picture of a polar bear in a snow storm.



Except then one sees what appears to be three _*black holes*_!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s kind of like taking a picture of a polar bear in a snow storm.


Look for the blood on the ice. That will lead you to the polar bear.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/13/business/stratolaunch-worlds-largest-plane/index.html

The world's largest plane just flew for the first time


----------



## FeXL

Globull warming hysteria notwithstanding, interesting concept.

Drones Helping Restore Forests by Seeding 400,000 Plants Per Day



> According to an estimation, around ten drones run by two operators can plant 400,000 trees a day.
> 
> As a step of the process, the drones fly over the areas and also map it while collecting data about the soil health and topography to discover the best places to plant seeds.
> 
> After that only, they shoot biodegradable pods into the ground, which are not only filled with a germinated seed but also the nutrients it needs.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Q0FV8b2R8

The Titanic Disaster, April 15th, 1912


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Q0FV8b2R8
> 
> The Titanic Disaster, April 15th, 1912



Yeah, unsinkable they claimed!!!

Today would have been the anniversary for looking for any possible survivors I would think, but mainly retreiving a lot of bodies.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

If you have 3 hours and are absolutely bored here is a video of the real time sinking of the Titanic.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=rs9w5bgtJC8


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah, unsinkable they claimed!!!
> 
> Today would have been the anniversary for looking for any possible survivors I would think, but mainly retreiving a lot of bodies.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:---( Sad, but all too true, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

An idea whose time has come again?

*Time 10,000 Newfoundlanders Tried to Kill Their Prime Minister*

https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/...undlanders-tried-to-kill-their-prime-minister


----------



## Dr.G.

'It's time for us to watch them': App lets you spy on Alexa and the rest of your smart devices.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...YXFcD7o995-fxfCGIBKQD94DT1P1QBRIUg05I4fb5Qqps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk


----------



## Dr.G.

'Mr. Bond will not have an easy ride of it,' Rami Malek vows. This will be Daniel Craig's fifth and final installment as 007. I must say that he was one of my favorite 007 characters.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainme...utZgQx14jWiljWluKFE4e4YFLtowlTn2K715KDMPbNH3U


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 'It's time for us to watch them': App lets you spy on Alexa and the rest of your smart devices.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...YXFcD7o995-fxfCGIBKQD94DT1P1QBRIUg05I4fb5Qqps
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


>


I do wonder how many strikeouts Satchel Paige got last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://ici.radio-canada.ca/info/20...ySvqVGtu1pGSliWD9qyeNtZBi70E0S9fwwBbbFDOF5RSg

Self driving cars -- who to save?


----------



## SINC

Just one more nail in the coffin of what used to be Canada.

*RCMP allows Muslim women Mounties to wear hijab*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/rcmp-diversity-policy-hijab-1.3733829


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just one more nail in the coffin of what used to be Canada.
> 
> *RCMP allows Muslim women Mounties to wear hijab*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/rcmp-diversity-policy-hijab-1.3733829




Regardless of view, that nail in the coffin must be getting a little bit rusty at this point according to the aticle's published and updated date:
_Kathleen Harris · CBC News · Posted: Aug 24, 2016 12:29 PM ET | Last Updated: August 24, 2016_



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

*R.I.P. Peter Mayhew, legendary Star Wars actor who played Chewbacca, has died at 74*

https://consequenceofsound.net/2019/05/r-i-p-peter-mayhew/


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...VFhmkRPRlq-j6WsS8GbT5UmWuZZidDZMzEYLxAHWMbBig

Sunday, May 5th 2019, 1:34 pm - A video posted on social media shows a man parachuting into Toronto Saturday afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.npr.org/2016/04/17/4745...sRgUP2A9n_ySJRCGic4Yyi6lODm-CcJki4NgEzCHOXxTE

An interesting article re the use of laptops to take notes.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...tksRYa4cwtIkc5eYYXvD6PaYE-aKN3vS4hYMWU6MYHfz4

An interesting story for those who like stories about Stonehenge


----------



## SINC

Trump pardons Conrad Black. 

https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/ca/idCAKCN1SM01G-OCATP


----------



## pm-r

> Trump pardons Conrad Black.


Why does the expression keep buzzing in my head... birds of a feather flock together...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

This Barney Miller clip from way back in 1981 may very well have predicted what the world is going through today.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ap...5HIgGYZeK2Lrw5I3w-jVdheDccShR6c7vPA0EMxZRAr6k

Good news for Apple users in Canada.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ap...5HIgGYZeK2Lrw5I3w-jVdheDccShR6c7vPA0EMxZRAr6k
> 
> Good news for Apple users in Canada.





> software that enables its latest smartwatch to perform electro-cardiograms has received Canadian approval... ...
> ... ...
> Apple Inc. confirms that previously announced software that enables its latest smartwatch to perform electro-cardiograms has received Canadian approval but declines to predict when it will be available for download.



So, why and what is the delay, or the reason???

Why even mention the fact that it might or will be coming to Canada... sometime... again...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Not surprising.

Approvals by the Canadian government, even for items approved by the US or EU or both is slower than pouring bitumen on a cold day. We've been waiting for an upgraded Daikin heat pump unit since last November. It's approved in Japan, the US and the EU but not yet by the CSA.

Why?

I don't know.

Nobody knows.

Daikin is frustrated and P.O.ed


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> Approvals by the Canadian government, even for items approved by the US or EU or both is slower than pouring bitumen on a cold day. We've been waiting for an upgraded Daikin heat pump unit since last November. It's approved in Japan, the US and the EU but not yet by the CSA.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Nobody knows.
> 
> Daikin is frustrated and P.O.ed


At least Apple is thinking of Canada. I once called Apple Canada to order an item (this was when we were living in St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador -- Canada's 10 province) only to be told that I had to order from Apple Europe since NL was in Europe. I said yes, NL, or the Netherlands, was in Europe, but Newfoundland and Labrador was in Canada. This was a person born and raised in Toronto, to parents born and raised in Canada. He had to get his supervisor to come and verify that St. John's was indeed in Canada. I won the battle ........ and got a $25 gift certificate to boot. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

> Approvals by the Canadian government, even for items approved by the US or EU or both is slower than pouring bitumen on a cold day. We've been waiting for an upgraded Daikin heat pump unit since last November. It's approved in Japan, the US and the EU but not yet by the CSA.



I'm sure Daikin knows that they must include quite a few thousand dollars attached to the back of every CSA application to get them to even budge a tiny bit. ;-)

But don't forget that not all appliances need to have *CSA approval* as many are accepted with the American *UL Approval*.
https://www.tekima.it/en/slide/ul-or-csa-marks/

But you seem to have a nice dealer fairly close by to you who is listed for selling their high energy Heatpump: Lockhart Industries Duncan Ltd
lockhart.ca

The Daikin DZ20VC sure looks impressive if that's what you are looking at, and is an energy-efficient heat pump with a SEER Level Up to 21. Wow!!!

I have no idea what our 20-year-old Carrier's split system SEER value is, but I don't think it 's anywhere close to that.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> But you seem to have a nice dealer fairly close by to you who is listed for selling their high energy Heatpump: Lockhart Industries Duncan Ltd
> lockhart.ca
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I know Doug Lockhart --- a well respected Geothermal Guru. We hired him to do an assessment of our system because the outfit that designed and installed our heating system was not performing in a way that I expected. Obfuscation through BS and inaction.

With Doug's report in hand and the backing of the developer/builder I think the HVAC company realized there was a good case for a suit. They've stepped up since and installed larger air handlers, replaced the flex pipe in the attic and we added insulation to cover the ducts. Before that the exposed flex pipe did a great job of heating the attic. 

I understand from the Daikin rep that the CSA is responsible for blessing the heat pump and the new programmable thermostats. The ones we bought were made redundant by the new devices.

Ain't technology wonderful?

Rod


----------



## FeXL

18m2 said:


> It's approved in Japan, the US and the EU but not yet by the CSA.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I don't know.


Because the CSA is a TGF...


----------



## pm-r

fexl said:


> because the csa is a tgf...



tgf???

Hmmm... why doesn't this list allow upper case letters in a reply post???

- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL

pm-r said:


> tgf???


Total Goat Fornication...

I've posted about this before:

The Case for Restoring CSA



pm-r said:


> Hmmm... why doesn't this list allow upper case letters in a reply post???


Dunno. Noticed this in the past.


----------



## pm-r

FeXL said:


> ...
> I've posted about this before:
> The Case for Restoring CSA



Good grief,

I thought and understood that the CSA was a fairly legit Canadian sponsored testing outfit.

Even though I have questioned the value of their testing at times, especially with some electrical plugs and adapters. Some of which could have easily started a fire from their electrical arching.

Some I even gave to the electrical inspector as samples of poor quality and a comment of what I thought about the CSA and their stamp of approval and general acceptance.


EDIT:
Interesting. I just had a look at their _*Product Alerts & Recalls*_ page that I didn't know existed. 
https://www.csagroup.org/product-alerts-recalls/



- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL

pm-r said:


> I thought and understood that the CSA was a fairly legit Canadian sponsored testing outfit.


I'm with you. For decades, I thought the same thing.

Since reading the stories of PS Knight vs CSA, nope.


----------



## eMacMan

https://driving.ca/chrysler/auto-ne...ger-with-renault-in-latest-auto-industry-jolt

So a merger built on a foundation of three automotive companies who have one thing in common; Hard earned reputations for abysmal product reliability.

I wonder what can possibly go wrong?



> Fiat Chrysler Automobiles proposed a merger with Renault to create the world’s third-biggest carmaker as manufacturers scramble for scale to tackle an expensive shift to electrification and autonomous driving.
> 
> The transaction would be structured as a 50-50 ownership through a Dutch holding company, Fiat said Monday.
> 
> Renault shareholders, including the French government, would get an implied premium of about 10 per cent. In a statement, Renault’s board said it would study what it called a “friendly” proposal.
> 
> The carmakers are moving ahead without Renault’s 20-year partner, Nissan, and Mitsubishi Motors, the other member of their troubled alliance. Fiat has conditioned the merger talks on Renault agreeing not to pursue a transaction with Nissan in the short term, according to people familiar with the matter. The Japanese company would be welcome to join the merged entity later.


----------



## 18m2

*Nautilus Live.*

Exploring the depths of our oceans.

For those that have an interest and nothing in their lives to occupy attention.

Nautilus Live | Explore the ocean LIVE with Dr. Robert Ballard and the Corps of Exploration


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> https://driving.ca/chrysler/auto-ne...ger-with-renault-in-latest-auto-industry-jolt
> 
> So a merger built on a foundation of three automotive companies who have one thing in common; Hard earned reputations for abysmal product reliability.
> 
> I wonder what can possibly go wrong?


Further on this:
https://driving.ca/chrysler/feature...deciphering-fcas-marriage-proposal-to-renault
Worth reading the entire article.



> Having now taken a few days to contemplate this week’s biggest news — said contemplation involving the drinking of many mojitos in Bormio, Italy — I have finally deduced what FCA’s recent proposal to Renault reminds me of.
> 
> A polygamous marriage. Yes, polygamy. You know, that state of blissful, multiple-partner cohabitation where one bright man — because, truth be told, only a man could be this stupid — thinks that the solution to one bad marriage is to bring yet more mates into the bed — err, boardroom.


----------



## Macfury

My feelings on social media exactly--and why I avoid it like the plague:




> A lawyer for Facebook argued in court Wednesday that the social media site’s users “have no expectation of privacy.”
> 
> According to Law360, Facebook attorney Orin Snyder made the comment while defending the company against a class-action lawsuit over the Cambridge Analytica scandal.
> *
> “There is no invasion of privacy at all, because there is no privacy,” Snyder said.*
> 
> In an attempt to have the lawsuit thrown out, Snyder further claimed that Facebook was nothing more than a “digital town square” where users voluntarily give up their private information.
> 
> “You have to closely guard something to have a reasonable expectation of privacy,” Snyder added.


https://www.dailydot.com/debug/facebook-lawyer-no-expectation-of-privacy/


----------



## SINC

How about that!

*Safe sealed for 40 years until museum visitor spins the dial*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent...gFjg67VibMJUOi14EN-wakqxrUBD-iWAqWl5G2DWpsnXY

Calling all treasure hunters ..................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent...gFjg67VibMJUOi14EN-wakqxrUBD-iWAqWl5G2DWpsnXY
> 
> Calling all treasure hunters ..................



The best Social Media Fake News Story ever created... and no-one has gotten rich from any find there yet. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The best Social Media Fake News Story ever created... and no-one has gotten rich from any find there yet.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, but they have found some very interesting artifacts.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, but they have found some very interesting artifacts.



Yes, and very good fodder to feed a good news story with I might add, wouldn't you agree??? 

_*Feed the intrigue*_ sort of deal. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Beej

Ryan Reynolds and Hugh Jackman Truce

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YioAD0gQQSM[/ame]


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Beej said:


> Ryan Reynolds and Hugh Jackman Truce
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YioAD0gQQSM[/ame]




That was funny!


----------



## SINC

See how your current address looked like millions of years ago. Very interesting peek at the past.

Ancient Earth globe


----------



## SINC

Wasn't this the company that used to be State Farm in Canada? Some security. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/desjardins-data-breach-1.5183297


----------



## wonderings

SINC said:


> Wasn't this the company that used to be State Farm in Canada? Some security.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/desjardins-data-breach-1.5183297


I guess that is the one thing you really cannot protect against when it comes to data. Have one bad apple in the bunch with privileges and trust, it does not matter what sort of security software you have, the information will get out.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/10-f...fqZwb2BmIrzUU3sqHIQ0Uio7ii7Q2S4K955AOHfenSdOw

Interesting facts re coffee. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## FeXL

Kelly Jay Fordham, founding member of Crowbar, dead at 77



> A legendary Canadian rocker and member of Crowbar has passed away.
> 
> Kelly Jay Fordham, 77, died Friday morning at 2 a.m., his son wrote in a Facebook post.
> 
> “I just wanted to say I love you dad, and that I look forward now to getting to see you on the other side some day,” his son, Hank Fordham, wrote.
> 
> The singer, songwriter, and pianist who helped to co-write the famous 1971 hit Oh, What A Feeling had been in hospital in Calgary since early June after suffering a stroke, which his family had been told he wouldn’t recover from.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now this is truly getting value for your money out of a car.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...Yq8G5HQCyMfRSW_UasBNmB1uZxuNBdWfB9wK2fQkVIEFg


----------



## Beej

A nine minute video about vikings and cod.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtCNBh0AsWM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pm-r

Beej said:


> A nine minute video about vikings and cod.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtCNBh0AsWM&feature=youtu.be



Maybe that's psrt of the reason our mother gave my sister and myself cod liver oil wen we were small and growing up, especially in the winter months, but it was really good and yummy when it came mixed with malt extract.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...45WlwcMQSJBC_4ruOANOqD3tv1U0KY4jXwewtRMcDoptE

Wow, that is one big whale.


----------



## eMacMan

I honestly do not care about the CO2 aspect, but this sounds really promising. The real plus relates to taking so much stuff out of the landfills.
https://calgaryherald.com/opinion/c...into-diesel-with-its-game-changing-technology


----------



## pm-r

> I honestly do not care about the CO2 aspect, but this sounds really promising.


How about this that you might have skipped over???? ;-)

I wish them well with their project and hope it is very successful, but why do I seem to sense something about snake oil and a bunch of salesmen...???

- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL

(Dates back to March)

I s'pose there are worse ways to go... 

Mindblowing Orgasm Leads To Stroke For UK Woman



> A U.K. woman, 44, reportedly suffered a stroke while “nearing orgasm” as her partner performed oral sex.


----------



## SINC

The good, the bad and the just plain uuuggllyy. Edmontonians reject new library building,

How the BiblioTank, er, downtown library could still work

https://edmontonjournal.com/opinion...vT6NSJ3yLAw8s3KE8dRVmcuDYM#Echobox=1563539000


----------



## Beej

How Star Wars was saved in the edit
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFMyMxMYDNk[/ame]

A number of interesting edits that point to Lucas never being a great film maker, so much as being great at world-building and the story of individuals in those worlds.

Spoiler alert:
According to the video, during the final battle in pre-edit Star Wars, the rebel base was not about to be destroyed by the death star.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

At least the BiblioTank is portable.


----------



## Macfury

I remember the bookmobile from grade school!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg..._sG0FMnAYYU-9LqmdFP9Bmc3wgiaeykePdF6OSb_aeUP4

Move over on the highway ................. or else.


----------



## CubaMark

*116 Of The Oldest Color Photos Showing What The World Looked Like 100 Years Ago*


----------



## wwj

CubaMark said:


> *116 Of The Oldest Color Photos Showing What The World Looked Like 100 Years Ago*


Wonderful! Thanks CM.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *116 Of The Oldest Color Photos Showing What The World Looked Like 100 Years Ago*


Very interesting, Mark. Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## eMacMan

Like to see people using their imaginations.
https://calgaryherald.com/news/loca...bins/wcm/1e317d28-3a98-4d82-8ee8-32ada5ed6b4a


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> Like to see people using their imaginations.


Hilarious!

I spent far too much time shovelling grain outta them dusty, noisy SOB's to ever spend a night reminiscing, tho.


----------



## FeXL

Whole new take on the phrase...



> ..."Grab yourself a cold one"...
> 
> "A cooler filled with penises are among items found by FBI agents during a raid on a Phoenix body-donation business. Arizona is a regulatory-free zone for the body-parts industry."​


:yikes:


----------



## SINC

An interesting look back at populations.

https://i.redd.it/avs9hihm7ff31.png


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty sure some crackpot conspiracy theory will eventually prove way more accurate than the official narrative.

Everything We Know About Jeffrey Epsteinâ€™s Death by Suicide

My personal favourite is a double whammy. First off Epstein has so much money it seems very likely that having failed to buy the judge, he was able to tag in a Dopplegänger to sit in the can awaiting the trial. 

Meanwhile there were some very powerful individuals who would view his possible testimony with extreme alarm. Perhaps unaware of the substitution, it is very likely one or more of them arranged for his Arkancide.

Whatever the real explanation, you can bet there are a few whales breathing a lot easier today.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...iOT3dXlhJvk4kalI5hMU5QGfIWhkwj0CdkRixgpp6j09U

Look up ............... look way up to the east tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting use of this technology.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/22/sta...7Q5eNCSN_6fm6_QNUnpxtsVMfkHJOCAzoBtrqWt_V6-lk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting use of this technology.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/22/sta...7Q5eNCSN_6fm6_QNUnpxtsVMfkHJOCAzoBtrqWt_V6-lk
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk




Well I don’t know about that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well I don’t know about that.


Neither did I ............ sadly, never got to see him pitch.

https://www.baseball-reference.com/players/p/paigesa01.shtml


----------



## SINC

Interesting option. 

Calgary startup company is proving to be the Rumpelstiltskin of carbon dioxide emissions

https://trib.al/8KaE7A4


----------



## polywog

No more need for Boot Camp lads!

https://github.com/Cosmo/Clippy


----------



## pm-r

polywog said:


> No more need for Boot Camp lads!
> 
> https://github.com/Cosmo/Clippy



Gosh, I've been using _*ClipMenu*_ for about ten years or more now, and couldn't work without it.
ClipMenu
ClipMenu.com: A clipboard manager for Mac OS X - ClipMenu.com
ClipMenu 1.0.0a1 released - ClipMenu.com


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

And they say there is no inflation.

https://www.seattlepi.com/local/pol...it-s-Moving-Forward-SDOT-axes-52-14426446.php



> The Seattle Department of Transportation canceled a $52 million streetcar contract Monday, putting up a brave face with a news announcement entitled: "Moving Forward with the Center City Connector Streetcar Project."


Talk about your euphemisms.



> The current cost estimate for the Central City Connector is $286 million, more than double the intial(_sic_) pricetag(_sic_) when the project was announced four years ago. The cost estimate has gone up by $88 million in the past two years.


----------



## eMacMan

So many headlines seem intended to deliberately create hysteria where there is zero need for same. Three cases of anything can hardly be called an outbreak, especially as there is no hint of a contagion being involved.

Case in point:
https://www.seattlepi.com/lifestyle...-e-cigarette-Washington-outbreak-14445905.php



> *'State-wide outbreak' declared as 2 more cases of vaping disease identified in Washington*
> 
> Two more cases of severe pulmonary disease linked to vaping have been identified in Washington.
> 
> Both afflicted individuals live in Spokane County. They are the second and third cases discovered in the state, after a teen in King County became sick last week.
> 
> "This is now a state-wide outbreak," Washington State Health Officer Kathy Lofy said in a news release.


----------



## pm-r

Gheese... 'State-wide outbreak'!!! Really???

And the cause...???


> in addition to the case discovered in King County last week, all exhibited symptoms indicating lung disease and reported vaping before becoming sick
> ...
> Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the Food and Drug Administration were continuing a multi-state investigation and had _*not yet identified a definitive cause of the severe lung disease, but all had reported a history of using vaping devices.[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> Really... let me suggest an additional cause that might have been mentioned... you think just maybe...??? Hmmm...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Macfury

pm-r said:


> Gheese... 'State-wide outbreak'!!! Really???
> 
> And the cause...???
> 
> 
> 
> in addition to the case discovered in King County last week, all exhibited symptoms indicating lung disease and reported vaping before becoming sick
> ...
> Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the Food and Drug Administration were continuing a multi-state investigation and had _*not yet identified a definitive cause of the severe lung disease, but all had reported a history of using vaping devices.[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> Really... let me suggest an additional cause that might have been mentioned... you think just maybe...??? Hmmm...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> Vaping some sort of cannabis concoction I hear.
Click to expand...


----------



## FeXL

From Saskatchewan, eh? _I_ know some people from Saskatchewan... 

Man who tried to fight grizzly bear in Banff National Park fined $4,000



> It's not every day a man tries to fight a grizzly bear.
> 
> But it appears that is what happened in Banff National Park in 2015 when Devin Mitsuing, 35, got out of his truck shirtless and began shouting at the young grizzly while in a "boxing stance" before charging at it, according to an eyewitness to the incident.
> 
> Caught on camera by a couple of nearby photographers, who were taking pictures of the lone grazing grizzly on Highway 93 and called RCMP after the incident, Mitsuing was later located in Radium, B.C. by RCMP and a Park Warden and charged under the National Parks Act, for disturbing wildlife in a national park.
> 
> After two previous missed court dates, the case finally came to trial in the Canmore Provincial Courthouse Friday (Sept. 13) morning with Judge George Gaschler finding the Saskatchewan man guilty and imposing a $4,000 fine.


----------



## FeXL

Damned decent...

:clap::clap::clap:

University Of Georgia Fans Stage 'Pink Out' To Honor Arkansas State Coach's Wife



> The fans staged a "pink out" of the stadium to remember Wendy Anderson, the wife of Arkansas State coach Blake Anderson.
> 
> Wendy died last month after a two-year fight against breast cancer.
> 
> "It has been a really emotional week," Anderson said after the game on Saturday. "I just want to say publicly: one of the classiest moves I've ever seen. It's hard to truly prepare for something like that."


----------



## SINC

As if many of us here need an excuse 

*A beer a day could keep your diabetes at bay: Scientific review finds drinking alcohol in moderation can 'improve glucose metabolism'*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Deputies: Facing DUI charges, Florida couple has sex in patrol car



> Deputies say a Florida couple arrested on suspicion of cycling under the influence on Friday the 13th didn’t let that stop them from having sex in the back of a patrol car.
> 
> This bizarre episode unfolded about 11:40 p.m. Friday night in Fernandina Beach, according to their arrest reports. A Nassau County deputy stopped the couple after they were nearly struck by a car they cut off while crossing South Fletcher Avenue. Smelling booze, the deputy placed both under arrest.
> 
> Things took a sordid turn when the arresting deputy noticed the couple had shed their clothes and were starting to have sex in the back of his patrol car. When deputies opened the car door to intervene, the naked man knocked a deputy to the ground and took off running into the night.


----------



## eMacMan

https://www.seattlepi.com/local/opinion/article/The-other-story-from-a-Pillow-Angel-1240555.php


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> https://www.seattlepi.com/local/opinion/article/The-other-story-from-a-Pillow-Angel-1240555.php


Good read--thanks for linking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Good read--thanks for linking.


Agreed. Being the father of a profoundly disabled daughter, I am able to relate.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Good read--thanks for linking.


Holy sh*t. That's like a story out of the 1950s. Why do people insist on fabricating reasons to deliberately sterilize children?


----------



## Beej

Apparently killer whales enjoy surfing.
https://twitter.com/Quad_Finn/status/1175209395921141762


----------



## eMacMan

Seems like brains are at best optional for those looking to join the US Marines.

https://news.yahoo.com/thirteen-marines-charged-smuggling-illegal-181222415.html



> During his interrogation, Law told investigators that Salazar-Quintero had suggested they pick up an illegal immigrant to make $1,000. They then succeeded in bringing one person into the U.S. but weren’t paid for their endeavor, and so decided to smuggle more people and receive pay for the total number of people they brought in.


Seriously, they got stiffed once so decided for a replay?


----------



## FeXL

The camel shoulda crapped on her head, as well...

Woman Enters Camel Pen, Gets Sat On, Bites Animal’s Testicles To Escape



> A woman who crawled into a camel’s pen bit the animal’s testicles after it sat on her.
> 
> The woman, who has not been named in media reports, entered the pen of Caspar the camel, a roadside attraction at a truck stop in Louisiana, to retrieve her dog. The woman’s husband had been tossing treats for the dog under the camel’s fence for some unknown reason.
> 
> The dog crawled under the fence and began reacting to the camel. The woman crawled in after it and shortly after, Caspar, a male dromedary, sat on her. WBRZ reported that Caspar first chased the woman in his pen and pinned her against the wall before sitting on her. Caspar weighed 600 pounds, according to The Washington Post, so the woman was being crushed. To escape, she bit the animal’s testicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.mostwatchedtoday.com/na...1zswczgdmdQ8Zo_pJxzrcX3MKJUPlmGXCEjB1w0eTlSkk

I used to play stickball, softball, baseball and other NYC sorts of games, along with lots of riding my bike.


----------



## FeXL

Just an FYI. A phone call to your pharmacist may be appropriate.

What Could Possibly Go Wrong?



> US NATIONAL SECURITY ALERT – Generic Drugs tainted with poison and/or toxic levels of carcinogens are all coming from china. 90% of drugs Americans take are generic drugs 1/
> 
> — Kyle Bass (@Jkylebass) September 21, 2019​


Here's a link to a list of some generic meds from China. It's a bit dated (2011) but serves as a starting point.

Check Out This List Of Drugs Manufactured In Unregulated or Inspected China


----------



## SINC

Can you believe what advertisers used to run?

https://www.vintag.es/2019/09/creep...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.opoja.net/breathtaking-...ewIsA0g8kDP4xIQVpl8thXCKvFNwL7CeBPYcT1RjWWGdU

A unique natural image in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can you believe what advertisers used to run?
> 
> https://www.vintag.es/2019/09/creep...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Yikes!

*Fishermen land piranhas in Nanaimo’s Westwood Lake*

https://www.nanaimobulletin.com/news/anglers-land-piranhas-in-nanaimos-westwood-lake/


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes!
> 
> *Fishermen land piranhas in Nanaimo’s Westwood Lake*
> 
> https://www.nanaimobulletin.com/news/anglers-land-piranhas-in-nanaimos-westwood-lake/



I'm just waiting to read who the first nutcase will be who will be blaming " _global warming_" for the cause of the parana's presence in the local lake. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Given that much of NYC owes its existence to grifters (think Big Banksters...), I am surprised the city admin even pretends to care.

https://www.seattlepi.com/news/crim...ced-after-Alec-Baldwin-falls-for-14501309.php


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! And they considered these pumpkins smaller than usual.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prin...NP4k3-6kpr8fu6rAsC3tmHG-Hdk2E-th1pLKR8BqP9rFQ


----------



## FeXL

I won't click on a MotherCorpse link but it's safe to assume they're talking about their own journalists and not the fruit, correct?



Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! And they considered these pumpkins smaller than usual.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> I won't click on a MotherCorpse link but it's safe to assume they're talking about their own journalists and not the fruit, correct?


No, just the giant pumpkin contest which is held at Vessey's Seed Co. each year on PEI. 

https://www.veseys.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.ancient-origins.net/new...ebook-ancient_origins-all_that_is_interesting

Wow, talk about heirloom seeds!!!!


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.ancient-origins.net/new...ebook-ancient_origins-all_that_is_interesting
> 
> Wow, talk about heirloom seeds!!!!


When you get to the bottom of the article, it says that the headline is not accurate! 



> ...there are innacuracies in the international press coverage of the story. The Indian Country Today Media Network reports that while the origins of the squash seeds are indeed ancient in that they have been grown for some 5,000 years, there is no evidence to suggest the seeds had been found in an 800-year-old pot. Rather, it appears that indigenous people belonging to the Miami Nation of Indiana have been growing and preserving the seeds right up until the modern day...


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.ancient-origins.net/new...ebook-ancient_origins-all_that_is_interesting
> 
> Wow, talk about heirloom seeds!!!!



Still yuk, unless you're like my wife who enjoys squash...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I too like squash. Spit them in half, line then with raw bacon and roast them in the oven, bacon side up. Yummers!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I too like squash. Spit them in half, line then with raw bacon and roast them in the oven, bacon side up. Yummers!


:love2::love2::love2:

Squash soup as well. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> :love2::love2::love2:
> 
> Squash soup as well. :love2:


Yepper a real taste treat for me when my Mom used to do this with the only squash we had, vegetable marrow as it was called back then in the mid 1950s cooked in a wood/coal burning kitchen stove oven much like this one. Pic to come as am on my phone and need my computer to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6032777/...fko3NyXoxQ-UIDbzLoPf6vP7TufEpiW9izdO8Ov3bi1Sw

Let me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CubaMark

*AI allows paralyzed person to ‘handwrite’ with his mind*










By harnessing the power of imagination, researchers have nearly doubled the speed at which completely paralyzed patients may be able to communicate with the outside world.

People who are “locked in”—fully paralyzed by stroke or neurological disease—have trouble trying to communicate even a single sentence. Electrodes implanted in a part of the brain involved in motion have allowed some paralyzed patients to move a cursor and select onscreen letters with their thoughts. Users have typed up to 39 characters per minute, but that’s still about three times slower than natural handwriting.

In the new experiments, a volunteer paralyzed from the neck down instead imagined moving his arm to write each letter of the alphabet. That brain activity helped train a computer model known as a neural network to interpret the commands, tracing the intended trajectory of his imagined pen tip to create letters (above).

Eventually, the computer could read out the volunteer’s imagined sentences with roughly 95% accuracy at a speed of about 66 characters per minute, the team reported here this week at the annual meeting of the Society for Neuroscience.

The researchers expect the speed to increase with more practice. As they refine the technology, they will also use their neural recordings to better understand how the brain plans and orchestrates fine motor movements.

(ScienceMag)​


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *AI allows paralyzed person to ‘handwrite’ with his mind*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By harnessing the power of imagination, researchers have nearly doubled the speed at which completely paralyzed patients may be able to communicate with the outside world.
> 
> People who are “locked in”—fully paralyzed by stroke or neurological disease—have trouble trying to communicate even a single sentence. Electrodes implanted in a part of the brain involved in motion have allowed some paralyzed patients to move a cursor and select onscreen letters with their thoughts. Users have typed up to 39 characters per minute, but that’s still about three times slower than natural handwriting.
> 
> In the new experiments, a volunteer paralyzed from the neck down instead imagined moving his arm to write each letter of the alphabet. That brain activity helped train a computer model known as a neural network to interpret the commands, tracing the intended trajectory of his imagined pen tip to create letters (above).
> 
> Eventually, the computer could read out the volunteer’s imagined sentences with roughly 95% accuracy at a speed of about 66 characters per minute, the team reported here this week at the annual meeting of the Society for Neuroscience.
> 
> The researchers expect the speed to increase with more practice. As they refine the technology, they will also use their neural recordings to better understand how the brain plans and orchestrates fine motor movements.
> 
> (ScienceMag)​


Amazing!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some interesting signs ..............

https://www.boredpanda.com/hilariou...cebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## FeXL

Ummm...

2 guys busted trying to get alligator drunk



> Even though alligators are listed among the most dangerous species in the world, a man from Hobe Sound and his friend were arrested for trying to get one of them drunk. As police reports say, after his friend caught the animal, he poured beer inside the reptile's mouth. Both Timothy Kepke, 27, and Noah Osbourne, 22, were taken behind bars on October 3 and charged with kidnapping an alligator.


----------



## eMacMan

https://www.pikes-peak.com/emma-crawford/


> If you’ve ever visited Manitou Springs—or you happen to be lucky enough to live there—you’ve probably heard about Emma Crawford. But for those of you who don’t know, we thought we’d share her story and how her life (or death, really) inspired the famous and fun *Emma Crawford Wake and Coffin Races in Manitou Springs on Saturday, October 26th.* Those of you who know the tale can skip ahead to our handy Race Day Survival Guide, a necessity for enjoying the festivities stress-free. But first, who was Ms. Crawford and why was she a big deal?


----------



## SINC

From the, "Ya gotta wonder why" department:

*House goes on sale for £1.3m - but photos of inside leave people feeling 'ill'*

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/house-goes-sale-13m-photos-20794872?ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

And then, there is this:

*Joi Scientific technology NB Power poured millions into doesn't work*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting find.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...jvJidUPLUkHdkhXEkzuoxjbex7mJBwS7S0z4Ih6anmoBo


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting find.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...jvJidUPLUkHdkhXEkzuoxjbex7mJBwS7S0z4Ih6anmoBo


Yikes! Woolly mammoths in Mexico, only 15,000 years ago. Of course that was about the valley of the last great ice-age and the beginning of a global warming trend that still continues.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> And then, there is this:
> 
> *Joi Scientific technology NB Power poured millions into doesn't work*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Too bad the decision makers knew only new math. Otherwise they would have smelled a rat when the promoter claimed 200% efficiency.


----------



## Beej

A quick update on where "deep fake" technology is going.

Cruise, Downey Jr., Lucas & More - The Streaming Wars
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_6Tumd8EQI[/ame]

Soon we'll have an app for that. Film somebody talking for a few minutes and then make them say whatever you want on video forever.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> A quick update on where "deep fake" technology is going.
> 
> Cruise, Downey Jr., Lucas & More - The Streaming Wars
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_6Tumd8EQI
> 
> Soon we'll have an app for that. Film somebody talking for a few minutes and then make them say whatever you want on video forever.


Jeff Goldblum fake was pretty darned funny!


----------



## SINC

Could this be the world's most obnoxious machine?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Could this be the world's most obnoxious machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


XX)XX)XX)XX)XX)


----------



## FeXL

Ummm...

'Perineum Sunning' Is The Wellness Trend Nobody Asked For



> What if I told you there was a 30-second trick to having a healthier libido, getting deeper sleep, boosting your creativity, super-charging your focus and having more balanced hormone function?
> 
> Well, apparently all you need to do is remove your Bonds and let your nether regions soak in some vitamin D. Gird your loins, friends, apparently “butt chugging” is a legitimate wellness trend and we’re completely and utterly perplexed.
> 
> Bringing “butt chugging”, or “perineum sunning” if you want to get official about it, into the cultural lexicon is self-proclaimed healer, teacher and micro-influencer Metaphysical Meagan. This week, the superfood lover went veritably viral after preaching about the “profound” benefits of perineum sunning on Instagram. Cue: much laughter, then much confusion.


:yikes:


----------



## TiltAgain

FeXL said:


> Ummm...
> 
> 'Perineum Sunning' Is The Wellness Trend Nobody Asked For
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes:



So now one can no longer ask someone to shove something "where the sun don't shine" eh!


Cheers


----------



## SINC

She's an amazing gal!

*Betty White Is Keeping the Party Going for Her 97th Birthday*

https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2019/01/betty-white-97th-birthday


----------



## FeXL

TiltAgain said:


> So now one can no longer ask someone to shove something "where the sun don't shine" eh!
> 
> 
> Cheers


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> She's an amazing gal!
> 
> *Betty White Is Keeping the Party Going for Her 97th Birthday*
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2019/01/betty-white-97th-birthday



That article is dated _*JANUARY 17, 2019*_.



- Patrick
======


----------



## CubaMark

This popped up on one of the Canadian military history pages I follow... a short version, and a longer version (37min) covering other topics.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GCcoaSq3x4[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark

I don't recall seeing this Amazing Facts about Mark Twain posted previously, but one can never have enough of Mr. Clemens - I expect no rancor if this is indeed a repeat...

I found this particularly interesting:

MARK TWAIN CREATED "IMPROVED" SCRAPBOOKS AND SUSPENDERS.

Memory Builder wasn't Twain's only invention; he also patented two other products. One was inspired by his love of scrapbooking, while the other came about from his hatred of suspenders. He designed a self-adhesive scrapbook that works like an envelope, which netted him about $50,000 in profits. His “improvement in adjustable and detachable straps for garments” also ended up being useful, but for an entirely different purpose than Twain originally intended. According toThe Atlantic, _“This clever invention only caught on for one snug garment: the bra. For those with little brassiere experience, not a button, nor a snap, but a clasp is all that secures that elastic band, which holds up women's breasts. So not-so-dexterous ladies and gents, you can thank Mark Twain for that."_​








(Graphic courtesy of The Atlantic)​


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I don't recall seeing this Amazing Facts about Mark Twain posted previously, but one can never have enough of Mr. Clemens - I expect no rancor if this is indeed a repeat...
> 
> I found this particularly interesting:
> 
> MARK TWAIN CREATED "IMPROVED" SCRAPBOOKS AND SUSPENDERS.
> 
> Memory Builder wasn't Twain's only invention; he also patented two other products. One was inspired by his love of scrapbooking, while the other came about from his hatred of suspenders. He designed a self-adhesive scrapbook that works like an envelope, which netted him about $50,000 in profits. His “improvement in adjustable and detachable straps for garments” also ended up being useful, but for an entirely different purpose than Twain originally intended. According toThe Atlantic, _“This clever invention only caught on for one snug garment: the bra. For those with little brassiere experience, not a button, nor a snap, but a clasp is all that secures that elastic band, which holds up women's breasts. So not-so-dexterous ladies and gents, you can thank Mark Twain for that."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Graphic courtesy of The Atlantic)​


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

I, For One, Welcome Our New Self Driving Overlords



> Designed by experts.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6262645/...ylQGl4pLnDcl-3_CwDDXr3WctkHegvRfb64tbpRKbbv-k

A local "big bang". Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

Ever wondered just what creatures live in the oceans, or for that matter, how deep the level they live at might be? Here is a fascinating look at the sea and its creatures. Just scroll down. And down. And down.

https://neal.fun/deep-sea/?fbclid=IwAR3Eru4y-xVoS0iD9Gh-QzkWXi6Qv11zhOmFAGpVqi6FfwJBLZ1t1A5Rgq4


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Ever wondered just what creatures live in the oceans, or for that matter, how deep the level they live at might be? Here is a fascinating look at the sea and its creatures. Just scroll down. And down. And down.
> 
> https://neal.fun/deep-sea/?fbclid=IwAR3Eru4y-xVoS0iD9Gh-QzkWXi6Qv11zhOmFAGpVqi6FfwJBLZ1t1A5Rgq4


That's a great site, SINC!


----------



## pm-r

> Here is a fascinating look at the sea and its creatures. Just scroll down. And down. And down.



Hmmm...??? Pacific Salmon @ 485 METERS DEEP...!!! No wonder we never seemed to catch that many... but I've never heard of them being at that depth very often.

Oh well, our fishing days are over anyway.


- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Want to lessent the chances of your car being stolen?

Buy a stick...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Armed youths abandon vehicle after carjacking because they couldn’t drive stick: police



> Two boys are facing a raft of charges after allegedly carjacking a man at gunpoint at York University last month, leaving the car behind because they could not use a manual transmission.
> 
> Investigators from Toronto police 31 Division say that at 3 a.m. on Nov. 28, a 22-year-old victim parked his car at a “secure” parking lot on The Chimneystack Road on York’s campus.
> 
> As he got out of the vehicle, two male suspects waiting in the lot began to follow him.
> 
> “As the victim neared one of the university buildings, he was ambushed from behind and put into a headlock,” investigators said Thursday.
> 
> One of the two suspects allegedly drew a handgun and pressed its barrel against the victim’s stomach, demanding he hand over his belongings.
> 
> The victim gave up his keys, his phone, some cash, and other items, and the two suspects then moved to drive away in the victim’s car.
> 
> But upon accessing the car, both suspects realized it had a manual transmission and they would not be able to drive it.


----------



## SINC

Awwww.

Caroll Spinney, the voice of Big Bird, dead at age 85

https://thestarphoenix.com/entertai...YNUaYQv8rb_6UPsIvaudcumsj4#Echobox=1575833334


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Awwww.
> 
> Caroll Spinney, the voice of Big Bird, dead at age 85
> 
> https://thestarphoenix.com/entertai...YNUaYQv8rb_6UPsIvaudcumsj4#Echobox=1575833334


:-(


----------



## Beej

Turkey’s New Drone Comes With a Machine Gun
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a30212669/turkey-machine-gun-drone/

The video shows a demonstration of the drone. I hope we're developing defence technologies for this obvious threat.


----------



## SINC

*Airport Workers Make Christmas Tree Entirely Out of Items Confiscated By Security*

https://people.com/travel/airport-w...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.parents.com/news/classr...HFG7aJ5FENzzo_Ku251qzHZ1sp3ESOwXP-Na0Kj21_MBY

While I am not a compulsive hand washer, I do wash frequently.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6306344/...CBTjej0m8cGzqj7OBoRipncOZLcda7BoniU2gPJI6cIHE

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> ...
> 
> While I am not a compulsive hand washer, I do wash frequently.



+1!!!

But I was rather surprised and found it interesting the results regarding the hand-Sanitizer, but the local hospitals must have other results as they and other places like them have hand sanitizer stations everywhere. So I imagine they should work fairly well.


EDIT:
But not fullproof it seems:


> However, _*hand sanitizers do not kill some common germs such as salmonella, e. Coli, MRSA (methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus), and norovirus.*_
> ...
> _*The fact that hand sanitizer does not kill norovirus is particularly important to remember if you are going on a cruise, *_as this is a common illness that occurs on cruise ships and passes quickly among the passengers and staff. Although many cruise ships place hand sanitizing stations throughout the boat, the CDC recommends that passengers rely on soap and water to clean their hands and not hand sanitizer.


https://www.verywellhealth.com/should-you-use-hand-sanitizer-770727

- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL

Washington Post Hacked into a Chevy Volt to Show How Much Cars Are Spying on Their Owners



> To figure this out, Fowler had someone hack into the Volt. He discovered that the car was recording details about where the car was driven and parked, call logs, identification information for his phone and contact information from his phone, "right down to people's address, emails and even photos." In another example, Fowler bought a Chevy infotainment computer on eBay and was able to extract private information from it about whoever owned it before him, including pictures of the person the previous owner called "Sweetie."


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Washington Post Hacked into a Chevy Volt to Show How Much Cars Are Spying on Their Owners


One more conspiracy theory now clearly established to be fact.


----------



## SINC

A travel warning for Mexico.

https://www.kptv.com/us-state-depar...RJNLEWKoXxNUxWg6VxVBdPKNFCfEO85pio_niYevZRlJ8


----------



## SINC

An oddity for sure.

*George Michael's sister dies on 3rd anniversary of 'Wham' singer's death*

https://vt.co/entertainment/george-...RhsETqlVR3aZwt51QfOcSl6jW70UoCbozXn4jk6_Z533c


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm . . .

*N.Y. doctor sues Apple for allegedly stealing his patented heart-monitoring technology*

https://vancouversun.com/news/world...NUB1WGDCZuRH8ClIqEnI7o6lKc#Echobox=1577511325


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/spanish-flu-nova-scotia-historians-research-1.5398239

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/spanish-flu-alberta-history-1.4948081

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/spanish-flu-1918-influenza-1.4842203

Interesting CBC items re the Spanish flu of 1919


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting CBC items re the Spanish flu of 1919



I never realized the full impact the Spanish flu had on so many Canadians. :-( XX) :-(


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I never realized the full impact the Spanish flu had on so many Canadians. :-( XX) :-(
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Neither did I, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Wheel takes flight after falling off Air Canada plane

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/flight-wheel-pop-1.5415232


----------



## SINC

How sad is this?

Dozens of firebugs blamed for destructive Queensland fires


https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/na...ructive-queensland-fires-20191220-p53m1i.html


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> How sad is this?
> 
> Dozens of firebugs blamed for destructive Queensland fires
> 
> 
> https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/na...ructive-queensland-fires-20191220-p53m1i.html


If true I would support fairly severe punishment. This is costing some folks their lives and many others their livelihoods.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> If true I would support fairly severe punishment. This is costing some folks their lives and many others their livelihoods.


A firing squad comes to mind.


----------



## FeXL

So, did you? beejacon

National Whipped Cream Day – January 5, 2020


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> How sad is this?
> 
> Dozens of firebugs blamed for destructive Queensland fires
> 
> 
> https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/na...ructive-queensland-fires-20191220-p53m1i.html





eMacMan said:


> If true I would support fairly severe punishment. This is costing some folks their lives and many others their livelihoods.


*


SINC said:



A firing squad comes to mind.

Click to expand...

* Perhaps burning them at the stake would be more appropriate?


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> *Perhaps burning them at the stake would be more appropriate?*


Good plan!


----------



## SINC

And on it goes but it is NOT climate change say police. 

https://summit.news/2020/01/03/aust...ng-to-blame-for-bushfires-not-climate-change/


----------



## SINC

Incredible.

*The native Australian bird that is making the bushfire crisis worse by picking up embers and dropping them in dry fields to flush out their prey*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...26zBYkStD-gQSduPULOXUZWc9ZRDfaHaAu-GTCqb5hZvc


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the cave.

Cave of Crystals "Giant Crystal Cave" at Naica, Mexico


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/10/...KAQErdvQS0FzwpRax5uFvBd1WVwsItVrh0XX3sJW1K5QQ

An interesting article re aging and memory.


----------



## SINC

This would be scary to receive, but not retracting it for 106 minutes is even scarier:

*Mass alert about Pickering Nuclear Generating Station sent in error: OPG*

https://www.cp24.com/news/mass-aler...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> This would be scary to receive, but not retracting it for 106 minutes is even scarier:
> 
> *Mass alert about Pickering Nuclear Generating Station sent in error: OPG*
> 
> https://www.cp24.com/news/mass-aler...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


First Hawaii then this non-incident, one more of these and conspiracy theories will start feeling like proven facts.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...e5Bfk6HUnAlwJsksvQ6ttK1-fy4BPYr5_-bVMhaUw4GLo

This explains the ice cream reference.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...e5Bfk6HUnAlwJsksvQ6ttK1-fy4BPYr5_-bVMhaUw4GLo
> 
> This explains the ice cream reference.


:clap::lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...peEGY9ogTuPcYo_9p0h6A7XAAiq4GLMSCQ2ol-7liEN5o

Looks like an interesting movie, and shot here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...aL3GAyAJFkkxFJvD-SwWVP5hC44miZtlZeABTHzJ857ww

Quite the discovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...I0WD_nIPy9l4c9iyVIrJ6g0j1Xrd0XlWUAQAp8a3AKTNM

I got a pair of SAXX as a Christmas stocking stuffer (no pun intended). They are very expensive but VERY comfortable.


----------



## SINC

*Mystery over who's been leaving cash bundles in a U.K. village has been solved*

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/myster...ztSrREYxAXAth5gBELQBFgzF73oS3Ma8Hm2STfELCNyek


----------



## SINC

*A year in wildlife: Alta. First Nation releases incredible footage caught by motion-sensor cameras*

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/a-year-...id7htYqqTYYTZ40qN3r_hTyldclBOZkKNW3K8pPFKRtpE


----------



## SINC

Scary stuff indeed:

*The Next Mega Disasters That Could Happen At Any Moment (And Kill Us All)*



> As wildfires so hot that images can be seen from space ravage Australia — creating toxic smoke that clogs the country’s major cities, killing over 25 people, burning 18 million acres and slaughtering up to a billion animals — many around the globe are wondering what catastrophe is next?
> 
> Due to climate change, human activity and other factors, “natural” disasters are becoming more common. But some could be worse than others …


More in the NY Post.

https://nypost.com/2020/01/18/the-n...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Scary stuff indeed:
> 
> *The Next Mega Disasters That Could Happen At Any Moment (And Kill Us All)*
> 
> 
> 
> More in the NY Post.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/01/18/the-n...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


    XX)

Reminds me of the Anne Murray song "A Little Good News"

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTJcchmKhPw[/ame]


----------



## eMacMan

Speaking of terrifying disasters:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C-D-JR2p7Y[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> Reminds me of the Anne Murray song "A Little Good News"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTJcchmKhPw


Very appropriate, thanks for that! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very appropriate, thanks for that! :clap:


With all the doom and gloom in the world, sometimes SAP offers an array of calming news ...................... and cute puppy pics.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> Reminds me of the Anne Murray song "A Little Good News"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTJcchmKhPw





eMacMan said:


> Speaking of terrifying disasters:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C-D-JR2p7Y



Why do I get " Video Unavailable" with such links???


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> Why do I get " Video Unavailable" with such links???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



Must have been an internet server goof-up somewhere as the videos are now all playing as they should.

And internet burp perhaps...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

I always enjoy an article that is so carefully thought out that it challenges me to re-examine my own beliefs. This is one. That said this former Harpoon legal adviser is pimping a book.

https://calgaryherald.com/opinion/c...ugs-killing-people-its-our-lack-of-compassion


----------



## SINC

*KOBE BRYANT DIES IN HELICOPTER CRASH ... Everyone On Board Dead*

https://www.tmz.com/2020/01/26/kobe...W_UzQElqY8vGqn_ldYrIpDLF_pm5O9UM1pFb7Fkqjk2jE


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *KOBE BRYANT DIES IN HELICOPTER CRASH ... Everyone On Board Dead*
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/01/26/kobe...W_UzQElqY8vGqn_ldYrIpDLF_pm5O9UM1pFb7Fkqjk2jE


Yes, I just read this sad news. Was able to see him play for the Lakers in Atlanta. He shall truly be missed.


Kobe Bryant dies in helicopter crash. The Lakers star, considered one of the greatest basketball players of his generation, was 41. 

Bryant, who spent all 20 years of his NBA career with the Los Angeles Lakers, retired in 2016. He won five championships and was an 18-time all-star.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.healthyfoodhouse.com/ba...UdFV53ZGT3lBw7q9gnpcpJUbkyp68AROjI4kbhcxHRUmw

A good news story.


----------



## eMacMan

*Coun. Magliocca calls non-existent guests on travel expenses a ‘clerical error'*

The people I know use different terms. Graft is one that comes to mind.
https://calgaryherald.com/news/loca...integrity-czar-over-magliocca-travel-expenses



> A Chestermere councillor has filed a complaint with Calgary city council’s integrity commissioner after her name appeared in travel expenses filed by Coun. Joe Magliocca from a 2019 trip to a municipal conference in Quebec City.
> 
> Chestermere Coun. Yvette Kind (formerly Wagner) says she was surprised to learn her name was attached to a $331 bar tab at the Fairmont Le Château Frontenac for a meeting that she never attended. Kind said she met Magliocca for the first time at the conference, but they never met for drinks.
> 
> “I did some shopping (at the Fairmont), and bought some clothes with my partner. We did not even enter any of the food areas or drink areas,” said Kind.
> 
> She said she has no idea why Magliocca put her name on the receipt and Friday morning she filed a complaint with Calgary city council’s integrity commissioner over the matter.


----------



## SINC

*A biomedical engineer created a mask coated in salt that he says could neutralize viruses like the coronavirus in 5 minutes*

https://www.businessinsider.com/mask-coated-in-salt-neutralizes-viruses-like-coronavirus-2020-2


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...rfectly-normal-dog/ar-BBZXZLu?ocid=spartanntp

This picture fooled me, and I own dachshunds, one of the strangest looking dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting explanation for "eh".

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...S-EVWMDxow5H6ZcHaXk2Kd4FM4aYTbxPUeR7xnPgqIDGE


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting explanation for "eh".
> 
> https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...S-EVWMDxow5H6ZcHaXk2Kd4FM4aYTbxPUeR7xnPgqIDGE





> Today, it’s actually heard outside the country as well; the sections of the U.S. Upper Midwest that border Canada often have “eh” speakers, and it’s fairly common in New Zealand as well.


It's spreading! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> It's spreading! :lmao:


Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/style/article/anechoic-chamber-worlds-quietest-room/index.html

Silence is golden.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/viol...GIaxFNCX6BcyuRWtLhgYQyS2A0qpDBxk1hFo-pvxvtqzQ

Amazing.


----------



## CubaMark

*How 1500 bytes became the MTU of the internet*

Ethernet is everywhere, tens of thousands of hardware vendors speak and implement it. However almost every ethernet link has one number in common, the MTU:



Code:


$ ip l
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 state UNKNOWN
    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
2: enp5s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 state UP 
    link/ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff


The MTU (Maximum Transmission Unit) states how big a single packet can be. Generally speaking, when you are talking to devices on your own LAN the MTU will be around 1500 bytes and the internet runs almost universally on 1500 as well. However, this does not mean that these link layer technologies can’t transmit bigger packets.

For example, 802.11 (better known as WiFi) has a MTU of 2304 bytes, or if your network is using FDDI then you have a MTU around 4352 bytes. Ethernet itself has the concept of “jumbo frames”, where the MTU can be set up to 9000 bytes (on supporting NICs, Switches and Routers).

However, almost none of this matters on the internet. Since the backbone of the internet is now mostly made up of ethernet links, the de facto maximum size of a packet is now unofficially set to 1500 bytes to avoid packets being fragmented down links.

(Read on..... BenJoJo)​


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...lerss&cmp=newsletter_CBC Nova Scotia_475_1225

A unique store.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...qj2RP-bs7Jgtd5-_HOxcR00djTKL9oLfhSI6GNUeMgvps

He left an impact upon computer users.


----------



## eMacMan

This would almost have to be at the Empress theatre. I believe it is one of the oldest theatres in Canada. Manage to get there a couple of times a year and always enjoy it.
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/fort-macleod-alta-special-advance-161921709.html



> There will be something strange in the neighbourhood of Fort Macleod, Alta., in the next few months.
> 
> A representative for Sony Pictures Entertainment tells The Canadian Press that the studio is working with the town on putting together a special advance screening of "Ghostbusters: Afterlife."
> 
> Scenes for the film, which is due out in July, were shot in Fort Macleod and other parts of Alberta last summer.
> 
> The Sony Pictures representative said Fort Macleod is the only Canadian municipality they are currently discussing a screening with.


https://crownofthecontinent.natgeot...tre-fort-macleod-alberta/cotae7df816cd3731f67


And the theatre is supposedly haunted!


> *Ed the Ghost*
> A popular theory behind Ed, the theatre's resident ghost, is that of a former janitor of the Empress. He worked a second job at the local auction market and was known to enjoy a drink and a smoke now and then. This helps lead to the belief that the ghost is in fact this man, as often sightings, or experiences are accompanied by the scent of alcohol, tobacco and manure.
> 
> 
> Lights go on and off at will and disposed popcorn buckets come back out of the garbage.


----------



## SINC

The TV program featuring this attempt is scheduled for March 4.

*'I could fall to my death:' tightrope walker Wallenda readies to cross active volcano.*

https://news.trust.org/item/2020022...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## TiltAgain

SINC said:


> The TV program featuring this attempt is scheduled for March 4.
> 
> *'I could fall to my death:' tightrope walker Wallenda readies to cross active volcano.*
> 
> https://news.trust.org/item/2020022...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark



Part of the famous "Flying Wallendas"?


Cheers


----------



## SINC

*National Grammar Day – March 4, 2020*



> On March 4, we let our inner nerd out for National Grammar Day! The day was established in 2008 by Martha Brockenbrough, the founder of the Society for the Promotion of Good Grammar. The day’s motto is: “It’s not only a date, it’s an imperative: March forth on March 4 to speak well, write well, and help others do the same!” We take that imperative seriously, so this National Grammar Day, we are celebrating the idiosyncrasies of the English language by studying up on common grammar mistakes, proofreading our correspondence, and thanking our editors!


https://nationaltoday.com/national-...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Well, well, what do you know? There are more labels for people now. Surprised? Nope!

If you thought vegans and cross-fitters were insufferable, hold onto your butts. Here come the demisexuals.

*I'm Demisexual. Here's What I Want You To Know.*

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/dexmisexuality-what-to-know_n_5e56bcb0c5b649ec4331c788


----------



## CubaMark

An incredible artefact from Roman times - the first century CE, in fact. 

*A ring of a Roman noblewoman depicting her dead son with an "hologram effect "*










(Reddit)

Link to a Google translate version of the original article, with images of where the ring was found, etc.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is amazing, but why do I seem to see the image on the ring wearing corrective eyeglasses? Anyone else see this?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that is amazing, but why do I seem to see the image on the ring wearing corrective eyeglasses? Anyone else see this?


I see that as well. Tinted glasses?


----------



## SINC

Well, now I have seen everything.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, now I have seen everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



I can't believe you've never seen Canadian André-Philippe Gagnon Proform hIs invisible sax routine.
He has been doing a « sax man number for at least 20+ years, with the same Pink Panther theme, and doing it MUCH better I might add.

Quite an amazing and clever performer.

Catch a sax sample at about the 55:15 mark here:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH9reLlNjlA[/ame]


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I can't believe you've never seen Canadian André-Philippe Gagnon Proform hIs invisible sax routine.
> He has been doing a « sax man number for at least 20+ years, with the same Pink Panther theme, and doing it MUCH better I might add.
> 
> Quite an amazing and clever performer.
> 
> Catch a sax sample at about the 55:15 mark here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH9reLlNjlA
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Never did care for that guy, so paid no attention.


----------



## FeXL

Kute Korner Krack Dealers: They’re Baaaaaaack!



> Who let them out? Why are they everywhere? On the corners, by the entrances to supermarkets, at the crossings, and all over the place. They swoop into the neighborhood in massive SUVs driven by classic MILFs. They pull in, tumble out giggling, and yank their card tables and their boxes of contraband from the back. Then they set up their offerings in stacks, and slap crude handmade signs with a heavy helping of glitter on the tables. Then they don their gang colors and get to work on you.
> 
> They are the most ruthless retail agents known to man. They are virtually irresistible in their peddling of their wares. They do it with cutting edge cute, and they have no scruples concerning your desperate attempt to diet away the winter flab.


----------



## Beej

Entertaining magic trick
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpi30ysZ6kk[/ame]


----------



## SINC

That was amazing, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMYb-gRH6M&feature=share

With acknowledgement to Stan Rogers for (unwittingly) providing the perfectly timed song to scrub to….


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMYb-gRH6M&feature=share
> 
> With acknowledgement to Stan Rogers for (unwittingly) providing the perfectly timed song to scrub to….


Thanks. Great video.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> Thanks. Great video.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMYb-gRH6M&feature=share
> 
> With acknowledgement to Stan Rogers for (unwittingly) providing the perfectly timed song to scrub to….


Hard to believe that Stan's been gone more years than he was alive (33 years old when he died onboard that Air Canada plane that burned in Cincinnati, 37 years go :-( )

Wonderful video. Thanks for sharing it with us, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Hard to believe that Stan's been gone more years than he was alive (33 years old when he died onboard that Air Canada plane that burned in Cincinnati, 37 years go :-( )
> 
> Wonderful video. Thanks for sharing it with us, Marc!


Yes, his was a unique voice, and not just here in Nova Scotia. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A tongue-in-cheek look at DKE-19.

*Flatten the Curve of Armchair Epidemiology*



> Everyone has seen messages telling you we must “act today or people will die,” COVID-19 is basically just the flu, and/or that “flattening the curve is a deadly delusion.” These often have numbers, charts, citations, retroactively edited titles (“taksies backsies”), and data “science.”
> 
> Unfortunately, all of the above are signs of DKE-19, a highly contagious illness threatening the response against COVID-19. We must act today to flatten the curve of armchair epidemiology, or we will all be in peril.
> 
> What is DKE-19?
> 
> Dunning-Kruger Effect (DKE) is a phenomenon where people lack the ability to understand their lack of ability. While strains of DKE typically circulate seasonally, a new and more virulent strain called DKE-19 is now reaching pandemic proportions.


Much more at the link.

https://medium.com/@noahhaber/flatten-the-curve-of-armchair-epidemiology-9aa8cf92d652


----------



## SINC

This may very well be a worthwhile option to pass some time these days. While I have yet to check it out in detail, it interests me enough to do so.

https://www.thesudburystar.com/news...tion/wcm/14dcaf7b-25ad-4047-9a7d-b0c119275ebd


----------



## CubaMark

Good one, Don. The NFB collection is excellent - including many of those great shorts from my youth: The Log Driver's Waltz; The Big Snit; The Cat Came Back, etc.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Good one, Don. The NFB collection is excellent - including many of those great shorts from my youth: The Log Driver's Waltz; The Big Snit; The Cat Came Back, etc.


I spend 90 minutes there this morning Mark and loved it, particularly "The People Of The Peace" where I worked for many years even if is is over 50 years old. I recognized some buildings that stood there in the 60s. I will be spending much time here. Even found a short clip on the Willow Bunch Giant, just a few short miles from where I was born. So much to explore!


----------



## SINC

Radical approach, but could he be right?

*Lawrence Solomon: The lockdown should be for the old and vulnerable, no one else*

https://business.financialpost.com/...Jfr9o3INZfweAz9ddKNIf47Wvg#Echobox=1585229797


----------



## TiltAgain

SINC said:


> Radical approach, but could he be right?
> 
> *Lawrence Solomon: The lockdown should be for the old and vulnerable, no one else*
> 
> https://business.financialpost.com/...Jfr9o3INZfweAz9ddKNIf47Wvg#Echobox=1585229797



I am oly halfway through this article, so what I say here might be clarified later in the article; but anyway, here goes:

I believe that there is at least one incorrect and misleading (and theefore dangerous) piece of information in this article. This line: _"The survivors then become immune, no longer at risk to either themselves or to others, creating what the medical world calls “herd immunity” — an immunized, infection-free population unable to infect the unimmunized."_

There are documented cases where people who have been declared cured have been infected again. Sorry, I do not remember where I saw this, so I cannot show any evidence. Anyway, this shows that there is no indication that people once "cured" are immune and that they will no longer infect others they come into contact with.

The article also speaks of herd immunity - it takes time to develop herd immunity. I believe that this partial lockdown suggestion is a little too early for herd immunity to develop. My information is from various discusions with various professionals I am fortunate to be aquainted with. All of them may be wrong of course, but this is what they currently know.

For Covid-19, the herd immunity threshold is anywhere between 29 and 74%, meaning, herd immunity develops when at least 29 to 74 percent of people develop immunity. These figures have not been reached yet. Therefore this partial lockdown may be an idea too early to implement.

I have now finished reading the article and the above are my opinions. However, I am obviously not a qualified professional; therefore everything I have said could be wrong.

Here in India the whole country has been put on severe lockdown, almost curfew conditions - actually genuinely almost curfew conditions because cops are indiscriminately beating up almost anyone found outside, even those who are going out to get food and medicines or people who are in the home-delivery business. One idiot chief minister of one of our states has declared that he might even impose shoot-at-sight orders. Bloody imbecile.

Cheers


----------



## CubaMark

TiltAgain said:


> There are documented cases where people who have been declared cured have been infected again. Sorry, I do not remember where I saw this, so I cannot show any evidence.


Here you go:

Mystery In Wuhan: Recovered Coronavirus Patients Test Negative ... Then Positive (NPR)

And from the USA CDC:

*Can people who recover from COVID-19 be infected again?*

*A:* The immune response to COVID-19 is not yet understood. Patients with MERS-CoV infection are unlikely to be re-infected shortly after they recover, but it is not yet known whether similar immune protection will be observed for patients with COVID-19.​


----------



## Macfury

TiltAgain said:


> I am oly halfway through this article, so what I say here might be clarified later in the article; but anyway, here goes:
> 
> I believe that there is at least one incorrect and misleading (and theefore dangerous) piece of information in this article. This line: _"The survivors then become immune, no longer at risk to either themselves or to others, creating what the medical world calls “herd immunity” — an immunized, infection-free population unable to infect the unimmunized."_
> 
> There are documented cases where people who have been declared cured have been infected again. Sorry, I do not remember where I saw this, so I cannot show any evidence. Anyway, this shows that there is no indication that people once "cured" are immune and that they will no longer infect others they come into contact with.


For many illnesses, there's a slim chance of becoming reinfected.


----------



## Macfury

Macfury said:


> For many illnesses, there's a slim chance of becoming reinfected.


Here's an interesting analysis of "re-infection." May have more to do with testing than infection.

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...onavirus-patients-test-negative-then-positive


----------



## Beej

A couple European countries that bought test kits from China are reporting that the tests are not reliable enough. If the CDC can put out crap tests, then fix the problem, I'm sure China is capable of putting out crap tests, and then not fixing the problem.

The timelines are worrying though. After how many weeks are some of these people infectious? It sounds like 3+.

Or it could be multiple strains of the virus that they're not testing for. Or we're doomed.

One of the above three things.


----------



## SINC

*Terrifying cellphone ‘heat map’ shows just how much people are still traveling*

https://www.dailydot.com/debug/cell...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Yikes, scary stuff if true.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChS3J893rpI


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yikes, scary stuff if true.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChS3J893rpI



Interesting in that Wuhan and Milan were among the earliest adaptors. Connected?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, scary stuff if true.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChS3J893rpI





eMacMan said:


> Interesting in that Wuhan and Milan were among the earliest adaptors. Connected?


 

OMG...!!! Here we go again with more wireless radiation fear mongering FUD...




- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> OMG...!!! Here we go again with more wireless radiation fear mongering FUD...
> - Patrick
> ======



Do keep in mind these are the same frequencies as require careful shielding lest they leak from your microwave oven. Some sort of health concern I am told.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Do keep in mind these are the same frequencies as require careful shielding lest they leak from your microwave oven. Some sort of health concern I am told.



I think you will find that the 5G 's wavelengths are well above those of commercial/residential Microwave ovens and may only penetrate a very small fraction of an inch into one's skin, whereas unshielded Microwave oven wavelengths would tend to pass right through one's body and heat everything around as it passes through.



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I think you will find that the 5G 's wavelengths are well above those of commercial/residential Microwave ovens and may only penetrate a very small fraction of an inch into one's skin, whereas unshielded Microwave oven wavelengths would tend to pass right through one's body and heat everything around as it passes through.
> 
> - Patrick======


 OTOH 5G will be hitting everyone 24/7

Will be interesting to see if Gates succeeds in using the Corona viral scare as a lever to do a full roll out of 5G, except at Mar a Largo, without doing proper safety testing. After all, all those folks working at home will need a faster network. 

Do keep in mind that was one of the key elements of his Corona Virus pandemic simulation back in October 2019.


----------



## SINC

Wanna bet participation in this annual foolishness will be at a new low tonight?

EARTH HOUR GOES EXCLUSIVELY ONLINE FOR FIRST TIME IN ITS HISTORY

https://www.euronews.com/living/amp...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Wanna bet participation in this annual foolishness will be at a new low tonight?


Ah, thanks for the reminder.

Time for my personal celebration, replete with backyard bonfire, massive steaks grilled medium rare and every light in the house turned on. Of course it wouldn't be complete without at least a couple CO2 spewing craft beers, as well.

If the weather's been good I usually spark up the lawn mower & cut the grass, too. Bit muddy yet this year, maybe I'll just run it on the driveway for a few minutes, blow out the spider webs an' stuff.

All in the spirit of Earth Hour, you understand... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Wanna bet participation in this annual foolishness will be at a new low tonight?
> 
> EARTH HOUR GOES EXCLUSIVELY ONLINE FOR FIRST TIME IN ITS HISTORY
> 
> https://www.euronews.com/living/amp...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


They need to shut of their Internet as well as their lights to get the full effect of acting like an idiot.


----------



## CubaMark

_What the heck?_

*Engineer deliberately ran train off tracks in attempt to smash the USNS Mercy*










An engineer deliberately ran a train off the tracks at high speed near the Port of Los Angeles in an attempt to crash into the USNS Mercy hospital ship, prosecutors say.

The Pacific Harbor Line train derailed Tuesday, running through the end of the track and crashing through barriers, finally coming to rest about 250 yards from the docked naval ship.

Federal prosecutors allege train engineer Eduardo Moreno, 44, of San Pedro intended to hit the ship, saying he thought it was "suspicious" and did not believe "the ship is what they say it's for.'"


(ABC7)​


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Jut another crazy white guy. Wanna guess his political affiliation?



CubaMark said:


> _What the heck?_


----------



## SINC

For all you Doctor Who fans out there:

*Dalek Filmed Rolling Down Street Telling Humans To Self-Isolate*

https://www.ladbible.com/entertainm...treet-telling-humans-to-self-isolate-20200405


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> For all you Doctor Who fans out there:
> 
> *Dalek Filmed Rolling Down Street Telling Humans To Self-Isolate*
> 
> https://www.ladbible.com/entertainm...treet-telling-humans-to-self-isolate-20200405


Sure, it's self-isolate today, but tomorrow it will be EXTERMINATE!


----------



## TiltAgain

Beej said:


> Sure, it's self-isolate today, but tomorrow it will be EXTERMINATE!



LOL, good one!


Cheers


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Sure, it's self-isolate today, but tomorrow it will be EXTERMINATE!


You can't trust the Dav(r)os crowd...


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Lunenburg branch of the South Shore Public Libraries has used its 3D printer to make three hard plastic models of a human airway for a doctor who works in town at Fishermen's Memorial Hospital."

Both the library and Fishermen's Memorial Hospital are within a short walk from my house here in Lunenburg, NS.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...ctors-prepare-for-covid-19-patients-1.5517495


----------



## SINC

Ma Nature healing the planet.

*Himalayas visible for first time in 30 years as pollution levels in India drop*

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...KWI8w2Ad--z8lmxIFAmbU6PfNxfIJVF6z7k2SF0ONUJLM


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ma Nature healing the planet.
> 
> *Himalayas visible for first time in 30 years as pollution levels in India drop*
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...KWI8w2Ad--z8lmxIFAmbU6PfNxfIJVF6z7k2SF0ONUJLM


:clap:


----------



## SINC

Watch a man react to modern technology after 44 years in prison

Otis Johnson was recently released from prison after being locked away for 44 years. He was 25 when his sentence started, and 69 when he was released.

Oh, the things we take for granted. This gave me cause to think, hope it does for others too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMWdzWFRKBg


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Ma Nature healing the planet.
> 
> *Himalayas visible for first time in 30 years as pollution levels in India drop*
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...KWI8w2Ad--z8lmxIFAmbU6PfNxfIJVF6z7k2SF0ONUJLM



And here's a photo that many won't recognize... LA California without smog!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.freshdaily.ca/news/2020...NyBK-Tffjr4HC1RB24EYYMUCzcuKN7jMNSj-_Xhw6ocCo

An unreal plane landing.


----------



## TiltAgain

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.freshdaily.ca/news/2020...NyBK-Tffjr4HC1RB24EYYMUCzcuKN7jMNSj-_Xhw6ocCo
> 
> An unreal plane landing.



I remember hearing very long ago that American freeways have to have a one-mile straight stretch every five miles to help planes land in an emergency. I do not know how true that is, because snopes debunked a similar story.

However, snopes debunking was the myth that highways ere designed this way to help commandeeer highways during wartime to use as runways for the fighter planes. That myth of course sounds implausible since traffic cannot be stopped permanently during war.

But, to be used by any plane in an amergency, it does not sound implausible.


Interestingly enough, I was also reading about the construction of the 401 in Ontario (which led me to general highway construction rules in Canada). There the interesting thing is that no highway should be straight for more than 5 kms at a stretch - there should be curves after 5 kms - to prevent drivers from losing concentration and sleeping off while driving a boring arrow-straight highway.


Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

TiltAgain said:


> I remember hearing very long ago that American freeways have to have a one-mile straight stretch every five miles to help planes land in an emergency. I do not know how true that is, because snopes debunked a similar story.
> 
> However, snopes debunking was the myth that highways ere designed this way to help commandeeer highways during wartime to use as runways for the fighter planes. That myth of course sounds implausible since traffic cannot be stopped permanently during war.
> 
> But, to be used by any plane in an amergency, it does not sound implausible.
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I was also reading about the construction of the 401 in Ontario (which led me to general highway construction rules in Canada). There the interesting thing is that no highway should be straight for more than 5 kms at a stretch - there should be curves after 5 kms - to prevent drivers from losing concentration and sleeping off while driving a boring arrow-straight highway.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Interesting. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/tech...tone-balls-around/ar-BB12LQuR?ocid=spartanntp

Used as a smashing tool to extract bone marrow ……………………….. or ancient bowling balls???????????????


----------



## SINC

Ma Nature works quickly when given the opportunity.

'It's positively alpine!': Disbelief in big cities as air pollution falls

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...lief-air-pollution-falls-lockdown-coronavirus


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Ma Nature works quickly when given the opportunity.
> 
> 'It's positively alpine!': Disbelief in big cities as air pollution falls
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...lief-air-pollution-falls-lockdown-coronavirus


Don, DON! What are you doing? How dare you suggest that human activity has any noticeable effect on the environment around us? You'll be run out of ehMac taking such an absurd position! :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> Don, DON! What are you doing? How dare you suggest that human activity has any noticeable effect on the environment around us? You'll be run out of ehMac taking such an absurd position! :lmao:


Nobody ever said that, nor has anyone implied that climate does not change. Climate does change and quite dramatically. Almost all of Canada was under at least a mile of ice a mere 15,000 years ago and almost all of that melted long before man could possibly have had any impact on climate.

Where you Goreshippers run into extreme difficulty is trying to convince sane rational individuals that man adding an amount of CO2 equal to less than 10% of the amount created by nature is going to cause cataclysmic global warming. Especially given your failure to even establish that CO2 is the only factor controlling climate, or even a major factor.


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> Where you Goreshippers run into extreme difficulty is trying to convince sane rational individuals that man adding an amount of CO2 equal to less than 10% of the amount created by nature is going to cause cataclysmic global warming. Especially given your failure to even establish that CO2 is the only factor controlling climate, or even a major factor.


There ya go again. Tryin' to logic a Prog...


----------



## SINC

A fine thing to do by a major drug store chain to help local Alberta small businesses survive. My hat is off to London Drugs.

*London Drugs offering shelf space for businesses forced to close amid COVID-19*

https://www.stalberttoday.ca/corona...inesses-forced-to-close-amid-covid-19-2296016


----------



## Dr.G.

https://mashable.com/video/star-war...ZCIpQHyaG5Ix7Zubmm2mJeSeHFOaNS3wWlLDNSt8NJxBo

Bonne chance, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## SINC

*Scientists hope to hunt down 'murder hornets' before they devastate North American honeybees*

https://thestarphoenix.com/news/wor...VmLBhmhaJwxNiAfFaibhLRNhUc#Echobox=1588672959


----------



## FeXL

Just down the street...

In Alberta, Canada, Cops Draw Shotguns On Woman Dressed as Stormtrooper to Advertise Star Wars-Themed Restaurant



> They bloodied her nose, too.
> 
> CALGARY -- An employee at a Star Wars-themed restaurant had a memorable May the Fourth, after her costumed celebration and replica weapon drew the attention of police and ended with her nose bloodied. Now, the chief of police is calling for an investigation into the actions of the responding officers after video of the arrest surfaced.
> 
> *While dressed as a stormtrooper, Ashley, 19, went into the parking lot of the Coco Vanilla Galactic Cantina in Lethbridge at the direction of her manager. She danced with blaster in hand on May the Fourth -- the day fans celebrate the film franchise as a play on the iconic "May the force be with you" line.*
> 
> Lethbridge Police Service arrived with guns drawn and the stormtrooper dropped the plastic toy to the ground.​


You can never accuse the Leth Police Service of having too much common dog-fukc. Not to mention the idiots who called it in...


----------



## eMacMan

Rumor has it that potential cop recruits have to take an IQ test and if they score better than 90 they are automatically disqualified.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> *Scientists hope to hunt down 'murder hornets' before they devastate North American honeybees*
> 
> https://thestarphoenix.com/news/wor...VmLBhmhaJwxNiAfFaibhLRNhUc#Echobox=1588672959


----------



## CubaMark

*This Woman Can Smell Parkinson's. It Might Help Lead To Earlier Treatment*









Joy Milne (left) and researcher Perdita Barran. (Credit: The University of Manchester)​
Parkinson’s disease stinks. Figuratively. But according to new research, it literally stinks too — to those who have a heightened sense of smell. Thanks to the help of one of these “super-smellers,” a team of scientists has identified subtle volatile compounds produced by Parkinson’s sufferers. These compounds could be used to make much easier, and earlier, diagnostics for the disease.

According to the CDC, Parkinson’s is the second-most common neurodegenerative disease after Alzheimer’s, and affects about 1% of the population at age 60, and 4% of the population by age 80. Current treatments can help alleviate some of the physical effects — like muscle tremors — though they don’t actually slow the progression of the disease. There is no cure.

Diagnosis is tricky, too: There’s no simple test. Once a patient has started to express some of the physical symptoms, it takes complicated brain imaging to confirm that certain brain cells — the neurons that produce dopamine — have been damaged or destroyed.

But a much simpler test might be on the way, according to recent research in ACS Central Science. Volatile compounds in sebum — the oily substance produced on your face and back — might soon be used to identify the disease.

*Finding A Super Smeller*
Lead author on the study, Perdita Barran, says she first learned about the “woman who can smell Parkinson’s” from her colleague Tito Kunath at the University of Edinburgh. He had given a public talk on his Parkinson’s research, and the woman was in the audience. As Barran tells it, “she got up at the end of [Kunath’s] presentation and said … ‘that’s all well and good that you’re doing this, but why aren’t you doing something about the fact that people with Parkinson’s smell?’ “
(....)
Joy Milne, a retired nurse living in Perth, a town near Edinburgh. Decades earlier, Milne had noticed a sudden onset of a strange odor in her now-late husband. He was diagnosed with Parkinson’s disease many years later.

Milne is what’s known as a “super smeller,” a person with exceptional sense of smell. And they’re more common than you might think. Barran explains that many of them are professionals, called “noses,” working in the perfume or food and drink industries. As it turned out, to a super smeller like Milne, Parkinson’s disease has a distinct odor. More importantly, the odor is present long before physical symptoms appear.

(Discover)​


----------



## SINC

Who Knew?

*Woodstock Occurred in the Middle of a Pandemic*

https://cnsnews.com/commentary/jeff...gKbxz7XWazwcT8YyGUcgp43Q-5AEWORgotJ313MIOgWQ4


----------



## eMacMan

Doing the math on Wuhan. The propaganda mill has claimed all along that the virus is highly contagious and 5% of those who catch it die. 

Hubei Province which surrounds Wuhan has a population of 60,000,000.
While 'highly contagious' is a rather vague description, surely that would mean at least 10% of the population got the virus. Especially as the Chinese did nothing to stop its spread for nearly 3 months.

So 60,000,000 x 0.1=6,000,000
If 5% of those infected die we should have
6,000,000 x .05 = 300,000 dead 

Yet best guesses place the real toll around 5000

So at least one of those two original claims has to be bogus. 

Even making the ridiculous assumption that the Chinese somehow limited the spread to Wuhan itself with its population of 11,000,000, that should still have produced 55,000 deaths, which puts the claimed lethality of this virus a full order of magnitude greater than reality.

That's awfully simple math to have been totally ignored for this extended time frame. Especially given the all out assault on our human rights that has resulted from those obviously bogus claims.

So CM and company have willingly surrendered their most basic freedoms based on outright lies. Of course if you love communism, thanks to Covid panicdemic we now have it right here at home.


----------



## CubaMark

eMacMan said:


> So CM and company have willingly surrendered their most basic freedoms based on outright lies. Of course if you love communism, thanks to Covid panicdemic we now have it right here at home.


In matters of public health emergencies, of course I'm willing to "surrender" my "most basic freedoms" in order to do my part in protecting the society in which I live. That's not communism, that's being a decent human being. 

(In fact, my lifestyle has change very little - I work from home; we're in a small town; our son is home-schooling like his classmates now, which is the largest demand on our time). We can still go outside (forest out our back door), go to our cottage (10 minutes from our door and we're at our private lot on a lake), enjoy nature. Sure, there are lots of folks with very outgoing, active lifestyles, and lots of folks who can't work from home, and I feel for them. But I personally don't feel as though I've been terribly affected by the measures taken by the municipal / provincial / federal governments).

The political response to this pandemic may perhaps turn out to have been exaggerated / too much / overreaching. I suggest that given that nobody knew anything about this novel coronavirus (it's right there in the name), that erring on the side of caution was the right thing to do.

Once this is over, and the body count is tallied (accurately, one hopes - since we're now learning of cases of coronavirus from the early Fall of last year that were only detected due to a retesting of patient samples), there will be an accounting. The entire planet's reaction to the coronavirus is going to be the subject of public health policy studies for decades to come.


----------



## Macfury

You're not protecting anyone by hiding away. Don't mistake relinquishing your freedom to government as an act of decency.



CubaMark said:


> In matters of public health emergencies, of course I'm willing to "surrender" my "most basic freedoms" in order to do my part in protecting the society in which I live. That's not communism, that's being a decent human being.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> You're not protecting anyone by hiding away. Don't mistake relinquishing your freedom to government as an act of decency.


I moved back to Canada to care for my elderly parents, with whom we live. 

If I am exposed, carry the virus home, they - particularly one with a depressed immune system - may die.

Seems like I'm doing the right thing for my family, thankyouverymuch.

But please, do go on (and on) about how you're no longer "free".


----------



## Macfury

You're protecting your parents because you choose to. Anyone with an iota of personal responsibility would choose to do the same, whether or not the government was imposing on people's freedoms.

Choose what you want for yourself, but don't impose it on others who are no threat to your elderly parents.



CubaMark said:


> I moved back to Canada to care for my elderly parents, with whom we live.
> 
> If I am exposed, carry the virus home, they - particularly one with a depressed immune system - may die.
> 
> Seems like I'm doing the right thing for my family, thankyouverymuch.
> 
> But please, do go on (and on) about how you're no longer "free".


----------



## SINC

*Satellite Images Show Armadas Of Vacant Cruise Ships Huddling Together Out At Sea*



> Of all the industries that have been impacted by the COVID-19 pandemic, the cruise industry has probably been hit the hardest. Not only are their operations shut down, but they became the face of a global nightmare early on, with hulking pleasure ships being turned into floating prisons rife with infection. Now, according to satellite imagery and transponder tracking data, with no revenue and nowhere to go, cruise ships are seeking refuge in clusters out in the Caribbean and Atlantic, attempting to ride out a storm that they were never designed to handle.
> 
> Storing cruise ships in port is not a cheap proposition, nor is there enough space to accommodate them in traditional berths. Beyond that, the international crews that man these huge vessels are not allowed to step on land due to infection risk. With the vast majority of these ships flagged in relatively small and poor countries that have little capability to impact the situation, the only place for them to go is out to sea. And that's precisely where many of them have been.


More pics at the link.

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?reloa...eCAwspq_tC3p1ULWU-6RXOu9kigWCsIRA9z-NP5pYGaCU


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lest we forget.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?reloa...eCAwspq_tC3p1ULWU-6RXOu9kigWCsIRA9z-NP5pYGaCU



Thanks!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Lest we forget.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?reloa...eCAwspq_tC3p1ULWU-6RXOu9kigWCsIRA9z-NP5pYGaCU



Lamestream seems awfully quiet on this. Maybe they don't want us thinking about all those lives lost in a vain attempt to preserve our freedom.


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> Lamestream seems awfully quiet on this. Maybe they don't want us thinking about all those lives lost in a vain attempt to preserve our freedom.


They don't want to bring to light that 75 years ago young people defended their country, risking life & limb to protect their freedom and that of their countrymen.

As opposed to, say, today's young people who rolled over & were scared into isolation by a bunch of spineless, lying, gov't boogeymen citing ghost stories who have gifted our freedom to the commies.

My relatives who fought in WWII are rolling over in their graves... :-mad:


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> As opposed to, say, today's young people who rolled over & were scared into isolation by a bunch of spineless, lying, gov't boogeymen citing ghost stories ...


They call hiding a public virtue and compete on the vigour with which they obey their government.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Glad you appreciated it, Patrick. It is amazing how many men and women from Lunenburg County lost their lives in both WWI and WWII. Lest we forget. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> They don't want to bring to light that 75 years ago young people defended their country, risking life & limb to protect their freedom and that of their countrymen.
> 
> As opposed to, say, today's young people who rolled over & were scared into isolation by a bunch of spineless, lying, gov't boogeymen citing ghost stories who have gifted our freedom to the commies.
> * My relatives who fought in WWII are rolling over in their graves... :-mad:*



As are mine!

*Stay Free!*


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> ,,,and compete on the vigour with which they obey their government.


Yeah, I can hear the sucking sounds from here... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...g-308-km-h-on-qew/ar-BB13Se8i?ocid=spartanntp

Now this is FAST.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...g-308-km-h-on-qew/ar-BB13Se8i?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> Now this is FAST.



I wonder if the cops actually tried to chase him in order to pull him over...???

But regardless, they should probably be thankful he wasn't driving a Bugatti Chiron or Bugatti Veyron Super Sport...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder if the cops actually tried to chase him in order to pull him over...???
> 
> But regardless, they should probably be thankful he wasn't driving a Bugatti Chiron or Bugatti Veyron Super Sport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good point.


----------



## Dr.G.

One year ago today, the Toronto Raptors won the NBA Eastern Conference semifinals with a "dagger" from Kawhi Leonard. 

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/basketbal...009JnkFBPzXzW7GpjT1EnFtVXvYVnY_dfHEMvyfY-dsPc


----------



## FeXL

Further on Leth City Cops roughing up a stormtrooper.

Medicine Hat Police to investigate officers involved in Lethbridge stormtrooper incident



> The Lethbridge Police Service says an external agency will investigate officers who injured a teen dressed in a Star Wars costume and carrying a toy gun earlier this week.
> 
> Chief Andy McGrogan of the Medicine Hat Police Service said officers from Medicine Hat have already travelled to Lethbridge to gather the file and interview witnesses, although they have not yet spoken with the officers involved.


Nothing reassures me more that nothing will be done than cops investigating cops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not an actual link, but still an item of interest to some.


----------



## FeXL

More yet on stormtrooper arrest.

Med Hat cops bow out.

Investigation of Alberta 'stormtrooper incident' underway



> The recent incident involving a woman who was handcuffed while dressed up as a stormtrooper on a May 4, a Star Wars themed day, will now be investigated by the Alberta Serious Incident Response Team (ASIRT), according to CBC.
> 
> Initially, the incident wasn't deemed serious enough for ASIRT and was handed over to Medicine Hat police to investigate what happened. After several discussions between Medicine Hat Police, ASIRT and the Lethbridge Police however, the decision was made to hand it over to ASIRT.


I've never heard of ASIRT before, but:



> The incident will now be investigated by ASIRT, an independent agency, used for provincial matters that involve allegations of police misconduct, injury or death.


We'll see how this pans out.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> More yet on stormtrooper arrest.
> 
> Med Hat cops bow out.
> 
> Investigation of Alberta 'stormtrooper incident' underway
> 
> I've never heard of ASIRT before, but:
> 
> We'll see how this pans out.


I have, but usually where death or injuries are inflicted. 

I know the first part of the Acronym stands for; Alberta Serious Incident (Response Team?). So hopefully this does mean they are taking this incident seriously. Abuse of power is a very serious incident, even when no one is seriously hurt.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> More yet on stormtrooper arrest.
> 
> Med Hat cops bow out.
> 
> Investigation of Alberta 'stormtrooper incident' underway
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of ASIRT before, but:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how this pans out.


Wow, never heard os ASIRT? That is a surpise, they investigate every cop involved shooting and have for over a decade.

https://www.alberta.ca/alberta-serious-incident-response-team.aspx


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Wow, never heard os ASIRT? That is a surpise, they investigate every cop involved shooting and have for over a decade.
> 
> https://www.alberta.ca/alberta-serious-incident-response-team.aspx


Not something I've ever paid attention to. I've heard that a particular shooting was being investigated, but that's as far as it went.


----------



## TiltAgain

FeXL said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> I've never heard of ASIRT before, but:
> 
> *SNIP*



Hi, in that case, you're one of today's lucky 10,000 


Cheers


----------



## FeXL

TiltAgain said:


> Hi, in that case, you're one of today's lucky 10,000
> 
> 
> Cheers


Woohoo!!! Thx, Tilt! I feel special now. And momma always told me I was special... :lmao:

'Sup? You in lockdown, too?


----------



## TiltAgain

FeXL said:


> Woohoo!!! Thx, Tilt! I feel special now. And momma always told me I was special... :lmao:
> 
> 'Sup? You in lockdown, too?



Yup. Here for the last 50 days the lockdown was draconian in nature with cops beating people up who venture outside their front doors, confiscating cars and scooters and any other vehicle that violated the lockdown, all shops closed, forced stay-inside-your-house orders etc. No public transport of any kind etc. No alcohol shops - many people died or commited suicide because of withdrawal syndrome.



Now over the last week things have opened up except for barber-shops and women's salons (because touching is involved), malls, movie theatres etc. And hallelujah, alcohol shops are open again (caused massive crowds and disorderliness when they opened because people were starved of alcohol).


State borders are still restricted to only those whose travel is absolutely essential, and that too only with passes issued by each state government that one needs to pass through, limited trains and buses started only to transport people stranded in other states due to the sudden declaration of lockdown (we were given four hours notice at 8 p.m.). But even then, once you arrive at the destination state you're forced into a 14-day quarantine the moment you cross the state border - not at home, but at designated facilities - at your cost. 


The economy is utterly and completely screwed, millions and millions have lost their jobs, livelihoods, and lives because of this. Millions of the poor died of starvation, millions of stranded labourers were left with no money to feed themselves, and no place to stay because they usually were provided accomodation at their work-sites; and when they closed down due to the lockdown these people were left with nowhere to go or be.


So, millions started to walk hundreds of miles to try and reach their hometowns where they had left their wives and children behind, many died on the way due to starvation, many were beaten up and punished by cops who just took pleasure and vented their frustrations by beating up anyone who came within view etc.


Things are slowly opening up now, restrictions are not so draconian any more, cops decided to stay home now because of all the "work" they did during lockdown, and so there's nobody to enforce any laws. People just do as they please with no one to question them.


With all that, there are also millions of people who are helpful, nice, generous to a fault, honest, etc. So, it is not all bad.


Hospitals and medical facilities are opening up again for non-Covid related issues. Until now they were prohibited from doing anyting but Covid, so, heart-attacks, dialysis, chemo, emergency services, essential surgeries etc. were all shut down and people died because of lack of access to medical help.


But hey, India has faced worse and has come out successfully, so, this too shall pass and everythiong will be back to normal with people bitching about traffic and Left-wingers, hindu-muslim problems and lynching people who speak against the government etc.


Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...KIcF9C8Iwg2KQadOYxuKX7i8uGNuGHbWqiRHVy1k1oziQ

An interesting local story here in Lunenburg County, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...P9MGTvh-5gLuOStX4bbcy9txQWXqU5wet_2pqGSo0em90

An interesting theory/speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...tcWGPjj8Siw2Dp0A4ZJbwAz6CUs6bxjtJL8IdJgpmZsQA

For those of you who like Nova Scotia lobster.


----------



## CubaMark

*Room-temperature superconductivity has been achieved for the first time*

Room-temperature superconductors—materials that conduct electricity with zero resistance without needing special cooling—are the sort of technological miracle that would upend daily life. They could revolutionize the electric grid and enable levitating trains, among many other potential applications. But until now, superconductors have had to be cooled to extremely low temperatures, which has restricted them to use as a niche technology (albeit an important one). For decades it seemed that room-temperature superconductivity might be forever out of reach, but in the last five years a few research groups around the world have been engaged in a race to attain it in the lab.

One of them just won.

In a paper published today in Nature, researchers report achieving room-temperature superconductivity in a compound containing hydrogen, sulfur, and carbon at temperatures as high as 58 °F (13.3 °C, or 287.7 K). (...) the new record was attained under extremely high pressures—roughly two and a half million times greater than that of the air we breathe.

(...)

In the work reported in today’s paper, researchers from the University of Rochester and colleagues first mixed carbon and sulfur in a one-to-one ratio, milled the mixture down to tiny balls, and then squeezed those balls between two diamonds while injecting hydrogen gas. A laser was shined at the compound for several hours to break down bonds between the sulfur atoms, thus changing the chemistry of the system and the behavior of electrons in the sample. The resulting crystal is not stable at low pressures—but it is superconducting. It is also very small—under the high pressures at which it superconducts, it is about 30 millionths of a meter in diameter.

The exact details of why this compound works are not fully understood—the researchers aren’t even sure exactly what compound they made. But they are developing new tools to figure out what it is and are optimistic that once they are able to do so, they will be able to tweak the composition so that the compound might remain superconducting even at lower pressures.

Getting down to 100 gigapascal—about half of the pressures used in today’s Nature paper—would make it possible to begin industrializing “super tiny sensors with very high resolution,”

(MIT Technology Review)​


----------



## Dr.G.

Giant tortoise found in Galapagos is from species previously considered extinct, Ecuador confirms | CBC News 

Giant tortoise found in Galapagos is from species previously considered extinct, Ecuador confirms


----------



## Dr.G.

A is for … ox? How the Latin alphabet is descended from Egyptian hieroglyphs | CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Ancient human discoveries dominated 2021. Here's what we learned - CNN


----------



## Dr.G.

"

*Desmond Tutu, South Africa's exuberant apostle of racial justice and reconciliation, dies at 90*Anglican Archbishop Tutu won the Nobel Peace Prize for his struggle against apartheid. He served as black South Africa's informal ambassador to the world during the dark days of repression and as a crucial voice in the campaign for racial equality that culminated with Nelson Mandela's election as the country's first black president in 1994."

Reactions to the death of former Archbishop Desmond Tutu (msn.com)


----------



## MacDoc

Enjoyed this - if we get back to the UK it will for sure be on our to do list. We were close by at Bath but weren't aware.
There is neat science story about some DNA testing of old early Britain bones found nearby in one of the caves. For fun, the researchers scanned the DNA national database and got a direct descendant .....livin 9 miles from the discovery site.....talk about a homebody!!!
...how many generations is 6,000 years !!!  









The UK village that lost its cheese


Cheddar has conquered the world, but it wasn't produced in its namesake English town for years. Now, an award-winning dairy is putting Cheddar, England back on the map.




www.bbc.com


----------

